# Liverpool 2008-2009



## corporate whore (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll start, shall I? 

What's new since the old thread died? Erm...

Alonso's being sniffed around by Juve, with consent. Barry may come, the Villa seem little miffed, unsurprisingly..

Rafa's trying to talk Mascherano out of the Olympics.

Babel's done his ligaments and is out of the euros but back for the new season. The Dutch want him for the Olympics. Whatever happened to amateurism?

Deggen has signed, giving us three right backs and possibly spelling the end for Finnan.

Kewell's gone, though how anyone can tell is a mystery. 

Something happened in Moscow, apparently, but I'm fucked if I know what.

I predict another season of unfulfilled hopes and expectations and another thread filled with more non-Reds than Reds.







You're more than welcome..


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 2, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Something happened in Moscow, apparently, but I'm fucked if I know what.
> .



Is this coz your thick?


----------



## Deareg (Jun 2, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> I predict another season of unfulfilled hopes and expectations



heres hoping


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jun 2, 2008)

Torres:Next season we'll win the title.

Gerrard expects title bid next season

10 reasons why Liverpool will win the league next season






4th probably.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Is this coz your thick?


*you're*


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 2, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> *you're*



padant!


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 3, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> I predict...another thread filled with more non-Reds than Reds.


 
First prediction of the season ticked off..


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 3, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> First prediction of the season ticked off..



Look we had to put up with you lot winning everything in the 80's

Now you're shit, we have to gloat


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay liverpool fans isn't rafa being a bit greedy?

Alonso, sisoko, lucas and now possibly barry. Why the fuck do you need that many defesnive(ish) midfielders.

Surely you need a centre back or two and some wingers.

It makes no sense!


dave


----------



## g force (Jun 3, 2008)

Errr Dave....Momo plays for Juve  and has done since....oohhh.....Feb this year. Alonso's likely to leave too...i'd like him at Barca TBH could do a decent job for us until Toure learns how to play!


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 3, 2008)

kained has a point. We're blessed in the centre, although a replacement for Alonso will be needed. We're alright at centreback, though.

Could do with a leftback (please!) and some pacy width, neither of which we a) have or b) seem to be looking at.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2008)

fuck forget he left still the point stands! You do seem to be collect defensive midfielders at the moment.

g fpoece you aint expecting toure to go to arsneal then?


dave


----------



## g force (Jun 4, 2008)

He may well join his brother, who knows wouldn't be that gutted TBH now we've got Keita. Anyhow...derail....


----------



## Biffo (Jun 4, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> kained has a point. We're blessed in the centre, although a replacement for Alonso will be needed. We're alright at centreback, though.
> 
> Could do with a leftback (please!) and some pacy width, neither of which we a) have or b) seem to be looking at.



Left back = Andrea Dossena is having a medical today apparently prior to a £7m move from Udinese.

Midfield - Alonso is gone and Barry will come in.....probably. That leaves a central midfield pool of Mascherano, Gerrard, Lucas and Barry. Not excesssive when you consider Utd have Scholes, Anderson. Hargreaves and Carrick - and will probably bring in Ramsey.

Options for pacey width appear to be Bentley, Kranjcar and Riera. 

With Crouch and Voronin likely to go we can expect 1 or 2 strikers to come in. Apparently Kenywne Jones' injury the other night was a blow to Rafa's plans. This makes me shudder but then again he was right about Crouch when he signed him.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 4, 2008)

I think this season should be when we throw the young uns in.

Centre mid -Plessis was quality for the reserves and did alright against Arsenal last season.

Left back - Insua - let's see what he can do, let's face it, we've had Riise (who's been average at best) for the last few seasons.........

Attack - perhaps give the Hungarian a go (I'm a distant relation to Jack Charlton btw) and a couple of the other strikers look pretty good also.

Come on Rafa - show your Wenger side and throw the kids in.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 4, 2008)

Good stuff, Biffo - forgot about that left back. Hopefully that's the last we'll see of JAR (a plea I made on the first page of last season's thread!)

The Jones stuff is news to me. He's one of Sunderland's 2 'untouchables,' right? Would cost a bomb..

Barry bid up to £14m now, The Guardian sez..


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd love to see riise at west ham! 

dave


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 4, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## Biffo (Jun 4, 2008)

Poor old Johnny Boy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 4, 2008)

Not that poor.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 4, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Attack - perhaps give the Hungarian a go (I'm a distant relation to Jack Charlton btw) and a couple of the other strikers look pretty good also.


He is quality, look at the second goal here: 
We're rumoured to be in for David Villa.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 14, 2008)

Rafa's new look can only be a good thing for next season no? 

Courtesy of RAWK.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 15, 2008)

I like his trackie top 

As for the left back I'd love to see Insua given a chance.  Watched a fair bit of the reserve matches on LFC TV last season and he looked alright.  Always looking to get forward.  Don't remember him scoring many but neither has JAR recently.

I'd like to see Nemith (sp?) given a few chances, perhaps from the bench.  Don't know how he'd adapt to the physical side of the game as he's on the small side.

I'd like to see Bentley come in, mainly cos he's English.  If Platini (is it Platini who wants to limit the number of foreign players?) gets his way then we'd be a bit stuffed as the team currently stands.  I know Pennant is English but he's been disappointing imo.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2008)

For me it's the same as it has been for the past 3-4 years. Sort the fucking wings out.

The spine is solid, except for maybe needing another International class striker if Crouch is to leave. Would much prefer to see us playing attacking 4-4-2 but can't see it happening. If Torres get's injured we could very well be fucked this coming season. Although would like to see that kid from the reserves whose name I completly forget at the moment come through the ranks, Gerrard seems to think he is pretty good!

Oh, and Veronin, please kindly fuck off.

Edit: nemith that's it, nice one above poster!!


----------



## Biffo (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like Milner is being sought for the wing. Don't rate him any better than Pennant to be honest. I think another striker is inevitable. Villa and Torres look mighty fine together but can't see £25-30m being coughed up by the Yanks - epecially if any more than £15m is spent on Barry.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 15, 2008)

Again, courtesy of the wizards on RAWK.

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2008)

Would be great, but never going to happen, we simply cannot afford, unless we sell alot to just buy one player.

Don't mind Milner, think he could become a really good player, and being around other quality players is perhaps what he needs.

Pennant isn't that bad imo, he just isn't going to score goals, which is really the only reason someone like Kuyt gets picked ahead of him to play on that side. At least Milner can score too, can't see him coming personally, but on the + side at least we're looking at English players, but not sure what Barry is going to offer us that Alonso doesn't already personally.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 15, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Would be great, but never going to happen, we simply cannot afford, unless we sell alot to just buy one player.
> 
> Don't mind Milner, think he could become a really good player, and being around other quality players is perhaps what he needs.
> 
> Pennant isn't that bad imo, he just isn't going to score goals, which is really the only reason someone like Kuyt gets picked ahead of him to play on that side. At least Milner can score too, can't see him coming personally, but on the + side at least we're looking at English players, but not sure what Barry is going to offer us that Alonso doesn't already personally.



Both Milner and Villa are keen if you believe the papers but the £7m for Milner is a lot more affordable than Villa would be. Can see him going to Madrid or Barca.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 19, 2008)

So farewell then, John Arne Riise.

Headless runner. Optimistic shooter. Bad tackler. Payslip loser. Subject of really crap song and golf club assault. EUROPEAN CUP WINNER.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 19, 2008)

We're not going to win the league, this year is not the year for us. We aren't improving and we don't have the quality to compete with the other big 3. 

*I say the opposite each year and we never win so hopefully this will work*


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 19, 2008)

Wise words. Expectations must be dampened, glasses must be half-empty.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 19, 2008)

I read elsewhere that other left-sided reject and denizen of the treatment room, Harry Kewell, has also signed for Roma.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bye bye Mr Riise, for no longer will LFC have a player who actually dies his hair moreGinger before a game....


----------



## Sunray (Jun 20, 2008)

Spend all the money (did they PAY?) on getting Deco.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 27, 2008)

The Times links us with a bid for Stewart Downing, holder of compromising negatives on successive England managers.

The Independent links us - again - with a bid for David Bentley, holder of awful facial hair.


My excitement is _uncontainable_


----------



## Biffo (Jun 27, 2008)

Rafa has said he doesn't want Bentley but it seems likely that Milner or Downing may be signed. I'd prefer Bentley but he could be £15m which LFC don't have. Rafa definitley seems keen on English midfielders at present. They are all decent players who you would hope could step it up a notch in a better team. Who knows? There's a lot to be said for players who already know the league as opposed to overseas players having to settle - but the English players seem to cost an additional £5m.

Interesting idea from Platini where clubs in debt will be banned from the Champions League.... Won't be a very big competition then will it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 29, 2008)

Antony Le Tallec has left Liverpool.  http://www.muc72.fr/actualite/anthony-le-tallec-signe-4-ans-au-muc-72--2361.html

Rafa's heartless destruction of the team Houllier built continues.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone else watch Torres' goal tonight and think of this?


----------



## N_igma (Jun 29, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Antony Le Tallec has left Liverpool.  http://www.muc72.fr/actualite/anthony-le-tallec-signe-4-ans-au-muc-72--2361.html
> 
> Rafa's heartless destruction of the team Houllier built continues.



Aye Le Tallec was a key part of our team, great player who'll go down in Liverpool history.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2008)

Should the Reds sell Torres and buy the whole Chelsea squad now?


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 30, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Anyone else watch Torres' goal tonight and think of this?


 
"No, I didn't think of a small white box with a red x in.."

Grrr..

Anyway, Torres' goal reminded me of nothing else but Dalglish's winner in the 1978 European Cup Final.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 1, 2008)

Tiny Torres doing what he does:

http://mediacenter.gazzetta.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=d585695e-46da-11dd-863e-00144f02aabc


----------



## g force (Jul 2, 2008)

Can a LFC fan explain to me why the club is so interested in Gareth Barry when it has Alonso who they're so willing to let go? Is it purely because Barry could fill in in defence if needed?


----------



## Bloody_ICE (Jul 2, 2008)

This is the greatest topic ever on this forum. Well played sir. 

Liverpool FC, it feels me with pride just to type it.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 2, 2008)

g force said:


> Can a LFC fan explain to me why the club is so interested in Gareth Barry when it has Alonso who they're so willing to let go? Is it purely because Barry could fill in in defence if needed?



Alonso faded quite badly last year for whatever reason. Could be Rafa being ruthless. Could be Rafa seeing Gerrard and Barry as an ideal pairing. If he is going for Keane you would assume that he is going to bring Gerrard back to midfield. Lucas and Masch are there for reinforcements. 

I suppose the fact that Barry can play on the left side in defence and attack is an added bonus. Fuck £18m though. £15m tops.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 2, 2008)

g force said:


> Can a LFC fan explain to me why the club is so interested in Gareth Barry when it has Alonso who they're so willing to let go? Is it purely because Barry could fill in in defence if needed?



P'raps. There is a rumour Alonso burned his bridges when he refused to travel (to Inter?) last season. 

I'd be sad to see him go, even though he was off the boil for the most part last year.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 4, 2008)

Harry Kewell, treatment room loyalty card holder (every 5th operation free), has signed for Galatasaray. The stripes will be slimming, but I predict a Baklava-related weight gain hernia before pre-season's out.

Degen's signed, having played no part in Switzerland's Euro campaign - who knows what heights they may have reached had he been involved?

He has Christiano Ronaldo's hair, it seems.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 10, 2008)

New signing LB Andrea Dossena, he's got to be better than Riise


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2008)

Crouch opinions scousers? Obviously we've seen him before, back when he look about 7 years old 

Regular football would be a good thing for him? Sad to see him go? Or not.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 10, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Crouch opinions scousers? Obviously we've seen him before, back when he look about 7 years old
> 
> Regular football would be a good thing for him? Sad to see him go? Or not.


I think he'll do well linking up with defoe. He's a good footballer, holds the ball up well, difficult to defend against, gets his share of goals. He proved a lot of people wrong at anfield. Give him a good run of games and a bit of confidence and he's a good striker.

That said, the team will tend to lump it up to him, he doesn't score from headers because he has no power, and can't really hack it at the very top.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll miss him, the lanky freak 

With thanks for knocking United out of the FA Cup, that hat-trick against the Arse and quite visibly telling the whole of the Matthew Harding stand to fuck off when he got sent off at Chelsea.






Definitely in need of another striker now though, 'cos none of the others can do the business should there be an extended Torres absence. Rafa pretty much said yesterday that David Villa is a non-starter.

Like the look of Dossena.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think he's banking on getting Robbie Keane from Spurs for Torres cover....


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 13, 2008)

Disappointed about Crouch going to Pompey.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah sad to see Crouchy go too, but you can't blame him. Not the right kind of partner for torres and it sort of sounds to me with the way we are working the transfer market at the moment that we are going for wide players (at fucking last) and he might want to start playing a good attacking 4-4-2 formation.

We don't have the money to compete for the best, so we'll have to hope Rafa becomes as shewed as Wenger can be.

I say give the boy Nemeth a chance, fuck Veronin off, and get someone else in for around the same as we got for Crouchy.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone see the match v Tranmere on Saturday?

Agger's first game in a while. Yossi scored a cracker. Insua looks ready for the first team. Pacheco looked lively also.  Like the way we changed systems with ease.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Anyone see the match v Tranmere on Saturday?
> 
> Agger's first game in a while. Yossi scored a cracker. Insua looks ready for the first team. Pacheco looked lively also.  Like the way we changed systems with ease.




gonna be Liverpools year defo....


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> gonna be Liverpools year defo....



shut up you Manc twat.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Agger's first game in a while.


 
Good stuff - him & Scary Myrtle is gonna be a wicked combination.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> shut up you Manc twat.




No I'm serious....a one nil win at tranmere has the big boys bricking it


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> No I'm serious....a one nil win at tranmere has the big boys bricking it



Well, we're all nervous now Ronaldo's leaving for a big club. He was pretty anonymous last season, you shouldn't really miss him much.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Well, we're all nervous now Ronaldo's leaving for a big club. He was pretty anonymous last season, you shouldn't really miss him much.



He was overrated anyway according to you boys???....if he goes he goes...the club is bigger ... Rooney is due a awesome season anyhow.....might make it a little bit closer.....though I suspect he won't go anyway...a couple of decent performances and it will all be forgotten....looks like Berbatov is in the bag also....not fussed either way can't see anything happening beofre the season starts that will narrow the gap

I Shouldn't really be on this thread....the prem is like the scottish prem these days...United / Chelsea read rangers / celtic....Liverpool/arse read Hearts/hibs battling it out for third how many years will it be this year? 20...christ ...


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2008)

Sad to see Johnny Rockets and Crouchey leave. Think Crouch made a mistake and should have stayed to play less games but have a better chance of winning something. That's what he needs to take his game up a level.. not just more games.

I suspect he had his eye on his england spot.. but if Blatter has his way with the 6+5 then that would have guaranteed him more games anyway.

Anyway... moving on... dossena and degen seem like reasonable transfers... hoping that we can keep Alonso []and[/i] buy Barry. Alonso is a bit of a luxury player.. but perfect for european games.

Finally... was pleased that we seem out of the David Villla battle... think there are a couple of spaniards who are over-rated because of their euro performances.

Would rather have Keane at anfield anyday... in my opinion he's been one of the best strikers in the prem for years.

So.. fingers crossed... roll on this season.... Sammy Lee is right.. just need a bit of luck.. no major injuries and there'll be at least _some_ silverware. Utd proved last year that you can do the double without actually having to be a particularly good team.. just a few star performers and a stroke or two of luck.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2008)

Ladies....please don't get your hopes up....that way you won't be disappointed....again....concentrate on the carling cup and maybe qualifying for the champions league, from little acorns and all that


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> 20...christ ...


 
19.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Ladies....please don't get your hopes up....that way you won't be disappointed....again....concentrate on the carling cup and maybe qualifying for the champions league, from little acorns and all that



I actually hope Ronaldo stays now and spends the season bitching from the stands. It's a win-win situation. Querioz has fucked off now and they won't have a clue.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 15, 2008)

Please ladies, can we take this outside? Honestly, if you're all rising to this one's bait, what are you gonna be like when r*vol comes out of his hole?

Mighty Red thread, Mighty Red talk, cheers.

Three at the back was played against Tranmere, with wing-backs. It's the future.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 15, 2008)

Was the Tranmere game shown on LFC TV?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 15, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Was the Tranmere game shown on LFC TV?



Yes.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Mighty Red thread, Mighty Red talk, Mighty Red victory against Tranmere, look out Prem



 I'll leave you now....don't want Relanhi and his gang getting sand their vagina's about it

Wouldn't want to disrupt the annual hope building and dreaming...tis part and parcel of the innevitable failing


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> I'll leave you now....don't want Relanhi and his gang getting sand their vagina's about it
> 
> Wouldn't want to disrupt the annual hope building and dreaming...tis part and parcel of the innevitable failing



bye bye


----------



## revol68 (Jul 15, 2008)

Now now Drink? behave yourself this year could really be their year.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Now now Drink? behave yourself this year could really be their year.



normally i'd think it was misguided optimism, the annual silly, excited dreams of what the coming season brings.....though that massive win against tranmere suggests this really could be it....can totally see why they are getting moist


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2008)

We know what revol looks like drink, but do you really resemble the second Chuckle Brother?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> We know what revol looks like drink, but do you really resemble the second Chuckle Brother?



aren't they scousers?


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> We know what revol looks like drink, but do you really resemble the second Chuckle Brother?



Funnily enough...... no......there is a pic on here somewhere if you want to whack of over it or whatever it is that gets you going


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2008)

One more push... this season, this season says Stevie G and Rafa......


----------



## cybershot (Jul 15, 2008)

Did Bill Murray ever have that much hair?


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Did Bill Murray ever have that much hair?



he did fifteen years ago....my my that is a long time, half my life in fact....fifteen years wow....and Liverpool have not won the league for how long!!!!.....painful


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> he did fifteen years ago....my my that is a long time, half my life in fact....fifteen years wow....and Liverpool have not won the league for how long!!!!.....painful



Post 61
Post 78


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 15, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Post 61
> Post 78




2008	- we'll win it this year
2007	- we'll win it this year
2006	- we'll win it this year
2005	- we'll win it this year
2004	- we'll win it this year
2003	- we'll win it this year
2002	- we'll win it this year
2001	- we'll win it this year
2000	- we'll win it this year
1999	- we'll win it this year
1998	- we'll win it this year
1997	- we'll win it this year
1996	- we'll win it this year
1995	- we'll win it this year
1994	- we'll win it this year
1993	- we'll win it this year
1992	- we'll win it this year
1991	- we'll win it this year
1990	- we'll win it this year


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> 2008	- we'll win it this year
> 2007	- we'll win it this year
> 2006	- we'll win it this year
> 2005	- we'll win it this year
> ...



One out of 19 ain't bad.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> 2008	- we'll win it this year
> 2007	- we'll win it this year
> 2006	- we'll win it this year
> 2005	- we'll win it this year
> ...



Erm?

correct me if I'm wrong but you seem to be attributing the "we'll win it this year" with my post of a description of a pre season match v Tranmere.

That makes you either insane or silly.


----------



## pastieburt (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think Liverpool will win it this year, i think they will still be struggling to get fourth spot.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> I don't think Liverpool will win it this year, i think they will still be struggling to get fourth spot.



That's interesting.


----------



## pastieburt (Jul 15, 2008)

I just don't think they have yet signed anyone good enough to strengthen the squad. Just my own opinion though.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 15, 2008)

If Fernando Torres plays well it ensures that we will do well this year. Prolly not win it but will inject some competition into the league and be good to watch I hope.  

He's one of the best buys Liverpool have ever made.  Great to watch.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sunray said:


> If Fernando Torres plays well it ensures that we will do well this year. Prolly not win it but will inject some competition into the league and be good to watch I hope.



Also a really nice guy - I've been to several community events where Torres has appeared, spent loads of time signing autographs and talking with kids.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like Xabi is staying, paves the way for Barry to stay at Villa or go to Arsenal. Can't say I'm that fussed really. Unless someone else comes in Alonso of course.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7508000.stm


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 16, 2008)

Guardian reports Keggy Keegle's sniffing around taking Insua on loan for the season. Not entirely sure how 12 months at the home of comedy is meant to better a man, but good luck to him if he goes.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 16, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Guardian reports Keggy Keegle's sniffing around taking Insua on loan for the season. Not entirely sure how 12 months at the home of comedy is meant to better a man, but good luck to him if he goes.



Insua is a class act.  I think he's ready for the first team.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree, Insua is ready and would be silly to loan him out. Wouldn't surprise me at all if he even started agaisn't Sunderland ahead of the new boys.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2008)

keano, there's only one keano


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2008)

Any opinions from the RS on this bit buried away in a recent BBC report?



> Villa are also believed to want Liverpool to follow the traditional Premier League structure of paying half of the fee now and the rest in 12 months' time.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/aston_villa/7450271.stm

Is Hicks putting _any_ of his money into the club?  Is there any more info as to what the deal actually is? (I suppose it could be £15-17 million paid straight away, but I have my doubts)


----------



## aylee (Jul 17, 2008)

Benitez: A pint of San Miguel, please.

Barman: [pours beer].  There you go.

Benitez: Great.  How much, please?

Barman: Three pounds please mate.

[pause]

Benitez: Oh.  I'll give you two pounds for it.

Barman: Sorry, mate, this isn't the souk in Marrakech, you know.

Benitez: Oh, well I only think it's worth two pounds.

Barman: Well that's too bad.  It's three pounds.

Benitez: OK, then, how about two pounds fifty?

Barman: [getting slightly exasperated] Look mate, there are other customers waiting!

Benitez: [starting to sweat slightly] OK, let's make a gentleman's deal.  Two pounds seventy-five?

Barman: [more annoyed] Look, you silly man with the laughable beard, it's my boss' beer and he says three quid!  Three quid it is!

Benitez: [taken aback] OK, OK, look, I've got this can of coke here.  How about two pounds seventy-five and that?  Can't say fairer than that.

[Barman hurls beer at Benitez, who looks bewildered .... etc etc]


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 17, 2008)

agricola said:


> Any opinions from the RS on this bit buried away in a recent BBC report?


 
Surely the only club to pay cash, up front and in full at all times, is Chelsea?

Anyway, doesn't look like GaryBarry's happening, so now we'll be trying to convince Spurs of our buy now, pay later stance.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2008)

Another eye catching performance from Pacheco last night.

Comfortable win.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 17, 2008)

agricola said:


> Any opinions from the RS on this bit buried away in a recent BBC report?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hicks and Gillette are talking again now, and as far as I'm aware they are both putting money forward for transfers. Obviously not huge amounts like Chelsea can, we do have a new stadium to build as well now. I'm happy if Rafa can be as shrewed as Wenger has been in the market, if the buys he has made this season come off as well as the Skytel purchase for example, I'll be happy enough, especially as from the couple of pre-season games so far the kids are actually looking quite good too. Bring on the Carling Cup,


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Surely the only club to pay cash, up front and in full at all times, is Chelsea?
> 
> Anyway, doesn't look like GaryBarry's happening, so now we'll be trying to convince Spurs of our buy now, pay later stance.



Yes, but the implication from that article is that it isnt even half now half next year, but sadly it doesnt state the breakdown of the proposed deal that Beneathus is trying to foist on MON (though it does give yet another reason why he told Rafa to fuck off).


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 17, 2008)

agricola said:


> implication...doesnt state the breakdown of the proposed deal


 
So, speculation then. I don't think it's any secret we don't have much* money to spend, and Rafa's working within some fairly tight restrictions. So he wants to get the best available deal for LFC and is haggling accordingly.

Frankly, I think we should fuck off out of it with the Villa. Gerrard, Alonso, Mascherano, Leiva, Plessis - plenty kwalitee in that position, no?  

How many years are you gonna keep flogging that Beneathus joke, BTW?

*In comparison with the rest of the top 4


----------



## Biffo (Jul 17, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> How many years are you gonna keep flogging that Beneathus joke, BTW?



Let's see. It happened 3 years ago. Previously to that.... don't know..... 10 or 15. I think this joke became out of date 2 years ago but due to the length of time since it last happened this joke is good for at least another 40 years for the bitters.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 17, 2008)

True 'nuff Biffo - Clive Thomas Syndrome, I believe. A recognized medical disorder.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 17, 2008)

aylee said:


> Benitez: A pint of San Miguel, please.
> 
> Barman: [pours beer].  There you go.
> 
> ...


Do you honestly think barry is worth 18m?. I don't and can understand why Benitiz won't pay up. It's ridiculous.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do you honestly think barry is worth 18m?. I don't and can understand why Benitiz won't pay up. It's ridiculous.



no the point is that Villa don't want to sell him and won't sell him for below 18m, if Liverpool don't think he's worth that then he stays at Villa if they do pay it then Villa will have a lot of cash to replace him.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like Keane is on his way then.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 18, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Looks like Keane is on his way then.


 
For £20 million apparently, at least that's what Ramos is reported to want for him   That's stupid money imo


----------



## Biffo (Jul 18, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> For £20 million apparently, at least that's what Ramos is reported to want for him   That's stupid money imo



Agreed. Keane & Barry = £10/12m each maximum. Fuck it - it's only money. If Carrick is worth £18m and SWP was £21m then fuck it. LFC have raised £18 in recent sales. I think Barry will only come if Alonso goes and there shouldn't be more than a £4m difference between their values (there shouldn't be any but English players cost more apparently).

It's a winger that's needed now, unless Gerrard is going back out wide right next season.


----------



## Deareg (Jul 18, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Agreed. Keane & Barry = £10/12m each maximum. Fuck it - it's only money. If Carrick is worth £18m and SWP was £21m then fuck it. LFC have raised £18 in recent sales. I think Barry will only come if Alonso goes and there shouldn't be more than a £4m difference between their values (there shouldn't be any but English players cost more apparently).
> 
> It's a winger that's needed now, unless Gerrard is going back out wide right next season.



i don't think it is a case of what the players are worth these days, it is just what they go for, mostly due to the amount of money that seems to be available


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2008)

Deareg said:


> i don't think it is a case of what the players are worth these days, it is just what they go for, mostly due to the amount of money that seems to be available



It is worth remembering that in both Keane and Barry we are talking about them being the best player at each of those clubs, and they both have the aim of getting a Champions League spot, probably at Liverpools expense.  Why would they accept the haggling of Rafa when it is so likely to heavily negate their chances of CL football?


----------



## Deareg (Jul 18, 2008)

agricola said:


> It is worth remembering that in both Keane and Barry we are talking about them being the best player at each of those clubs, and they both have the aim of getting a Champions League spot, probably at Liverpools expense.  Why would they accept the haggling of Rafa when it is so likely to heavily negate their chances of CL football?



you are right about those two instances, but i was talking in a more general term, average players going for 3 to 5 million good players for up to 10 or 12 and so on,


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2008)

Deareg said:


> i don't think it is a case of what the players are worth these days, it is just what they go for, mostly due to the amount of money that seems to be available



People have been saying the same for years. I don't think you can really say any player is actually worth £x million, except because someone will pay it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 18, 2008)

WTF is Levy on about?, all he said was "we have some names and keane is one of them so we will see. ". And he's reporting us to tha fa over that?


----------



## mack (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.onthebox.com/program/2980880/football-on-five.aspx

Channel 5 - 4.45pm

Liverpool take on Wisla Krakow, the Polish champions - might get to see some of the new guys in action.


----------



## Iam (Jul 19, 2008)

Biffo said:


> LFC have raised £18 in recent sales.



You've not sold Voronin?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 19, 2008)

Iam said:


> You've not sold Voronin?



HaHa  He's worth at least £50 anyway


----------



## Relahni (Jul 23, 2008)

Vorro's been playing well in the pre season matches.

Torres and co come back this week.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 23, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> For £20 million apparently, at least that's what Ramos is reported to want for him   That's stupid money imo



Keane is a very very hardworking, good player, stick him just behind Torres and you'll have goals coming out of your ears Scousers... I'll be gutted if Keano leaves us.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/24/liverpool.premierleague

Boumsong's cousin signs 

Q: Who was the last teenage striker to transfer out of France to England having managed one goal the previous season?

A: Anelka.

Just saying, like..


----------



## Relahni (Jul 24, 2008)

Frenchman at Anfield.......

The new Zidane - Cheyrou, Traore etc etc.....

<shudders>


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 25, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Frenchman at Anfield.......
> 
> The new Zidane - Cheyrou, Traore etc etc.....
> 
> <shudders>



That's European Cup Winner Djimi Traore to you, pal


----------



## Biffo (Jul 25, 2008)

Keane medical on Monday apparently.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like Gareth's going to be left out to dry. Shame, as him and Gerrard had potential.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 25, 2008)

The Times sez Arbeloa's going back to Spain for "personal reasons," which is a bit of a drag given we're hawking Finnan to all comers and this Degen fella's a bit unknown.

Carra at right back, anyone?

Leto's been loaned out to Olympiakos. Be surprised to see him again.

Hansen reckons we need three or four players


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just done a photo shoot with Stevie G and he is hobbling a little :-(


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 26, 2008)

Were you at his honorary degree award?

"Services to mumbling incomprehensibly during interviews"


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Were you at his honorary degree award?
> 
> "Services to mumbling incomprehensibly during interviews"



yep - here is a photo


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 27, 2008)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> yep - here is a photo



Not since this photo:






has our Gerrard looked like more of a plank....


----------



## Biffo (Jul 28, 2008)

Assuming they give him the 7 shirt. To the tune of Yellow Submarine:

See him score, number 7 Robbie Keane.
7 Robbie Keane. 7 Robbie Keane.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

Not excited by the summer transfer action so far. Degen & Dossena aren't top drawer, the Barry saga has been a drag. Keane is a good player, albeit overpriced. It seems Rafa is trying to buy more experienced and reliable players to tide us over for a couple of years until the young lads come good. Let's hope they do.

That's impressive boobage on Gerrard's bird.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 28, 2008)

Talking of which.. In The Times today, Oliver Kay mentions the extent of our youth policy.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/european_football/article4412934.ece


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Talking of which.. In The Times today, Oliver Kay mentions the extent of our youth policy.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/european_football/article4412934.ece



Not really a youth policy though is it?  Hoovering up Hungarians in the hope that one of them might turn out to be ok is the type of policy that benefits neither the selling club (who lose players that might be worth a lot more when developed), nor the player (who rarely break into the first team), nor even the buying club (since their own youth players, of which you did have lots, tend not to get a look-in)


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 28, 2008)

agricola said:


> Not really a youth policy though is it? Hoovering up Hungarians in the hope that one of them might turn out to be ok is the type of policy that benefits neither the selling club (who lose players that might be worth a lot more when developed), nor the player (who rarely break into the first team), nor even the buying club (since their own youth players, of which you did have lots, tend not to get a look-in)


 
It's a youth policy in that the club is investing in young players. Hoovering Hungarians, indeed. There's only four of them.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 28, 2008)

Robbie Keane signed.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Robbie Keane signed.


 
Good. Nice to see some swift transfer activity.

Everton have signed Moutinho. Oh hang on, no they haven't.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 28, 2008)

But £80 grand p/w?

Isn't Torres on that?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 28, 2008)

steveo87 said:


> But £80 grand p/w?
> 
> Isn't Torres on that?



He's on £20k p/w for his footballing ability and £60k a week to *not* do his cringing gun shot celebration according to reports.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> He's on £20k p/w for his footballing ability and £60k a week to *not* do his cringing gun shot celebration according to reports.



Makes sense....


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Robbie Keane signed.



V Good signing imho


----------



## Relahni (Jul 28, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> V Good signing imho



I rate him, but last time I saw him play he had the chances to bury us and didn't take them.  Kewell scored a wonder goal and we ended up winning 1-0.

He works hard for the team, he's a good player, but yet to be seen if he's a V good signing.


----------



## g force (Jul 28, 2008)

I think he will be....best player Spurs had and they've sold him!


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I rate him, but last time I saw him play he had the chances to bury us and didn't take them.  Kewell scored a wonder goal and we ended up winning 1-0.



Sounds like a very unusual game to me I reckon him and torres will be a very tidy partnership, still don't see you challenging though will be a better team with him in.....we shall see


----------



## christonabike (Jul 28, 2008)

4th place should be easy now

Maybe a cup run as well


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> Not excited by the summer transfer action so far. Degen & Dossena aren't top drawer, the Barry saga has been a drag. Keane is a good player, albeit overpriced. It seems Rafa is trying to buy more experienced and reliable players to tide us over for a couple of years until the young lads come good. Let's hope they do.



I got a text alert today saying they'd signed a couple of players - Robatelli from Italy and some Japanese international called Nikamota


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Talking of which.. In The Times today, Oliver Kay mentions the extent of our youth policy.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/european_football/article4412934.ece



That's an interesting article. I think the policy is good for Liverpool, but not necessarily for English football. Now even reserve and youth teams are being filled up with foreign players. I don't see how else Liverpool and Arsenal can compete with Man U and Chelsea though, because we don't have the capacity to (over)spend the way they do. Both clubs still have the worldwide name and cachet to persuade young players to join them, especially to exploit the fact that in some countries (e.g. Spain) players can't sign a pro contract until they're 18.


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2008)

twisted said:


> I got a text alert today saying they'd signed a couple of players - Robatelli from Italy and some Japanese international called Nikamota


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2008)

I knew it was too good to be true. Rafa on Keane:

"He can play with Torres up front *and also on the right*".

Great  THat should free Kuyt up to play at centre back.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I thought that as well - same thing we did with Bellamy.



> Tae get the best out of his men, the manager has tae work tae a tactical plan they understand which need not necessarily be the one he'd like himself. For instance, at Liverpool we have Ian Callaghan and Peter Thompson, two of the best wingers in the game. They are as near tae the old orthodox wingers as there are, so why should they be used in any other way? It wouldn'a be fair for one thing. Natural ability is far too precious tae be messed about wi'.


 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/28/liverpool


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2008)

Houllier did the same with Diouf and Rafa did it with Cisse. Perhaps they are trying to emulate Paisley's trick of transforming Ray Kennedy from a striker to a wide midfield player.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2008)

Ray Kennedy - legend.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish they'd fucking pack it in, TBH. The Kennedy move was a one-off, a stroke of absolute genius.

If we've just spunked £19 mill on a 15 goals-a-season central striker who we're gonna be hoping can dash down the wing and plant crosses on Torres' head all year I'm gonna spit.

If, however, we end up playing that fluid 3-up that those other cunts play with the 3 ugly sisters, I'll be fucking delighted.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2008)

I hink Rafa is genuinly looking for a second striker to play alongside Torres. Torres proved in the Euros that he could set up goals as well as score them and I for one would much prefer a team with three players scoring 15-20 goals a season than just one scoring 32....


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2008)

I've also thought that he will end up deploying him on the right.

Personally thou I think he will play slightly behind Torres, doing the role Gerrard did towards the end of last season, and free Gerrard up to play centre mid. This makes requirements for another centre mid not so urgent now. I think Barry will sign a new contract with Villa now or go to Arsenal. I'm not fussed really as long as Alonso stays too.

We still so desperatly need quality wingers tho. Babel has potential, and can score. Goals shouldn't be a problem this season as long as we can work the ball much better and faster then we have done previously.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2008)

Gerrard was essentially the 2nd striker for most of the second half of the season. If Keane partners Torres, SG can go back in the centre of midfield with Masch/Alonso and there's no need for Barry. Job's a good un.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 29, 2008)

If Keane partners Torres, it will represent a massive about-face from Rafa's one-up last season. Keane fancies himself as a second striker, like the blessed Beardsley, but who'd describe Dirk's role last season as being a second striker?




cybershot said:


> We still so desperatly need quality wingers tho.


 
I disagree with this - bar Thompson & Callaghan way back when, and Barnes obviously, we've never played with wingers.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2008)

stil need a decent winger tho....


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> .....but who'd describe Dirk's role last season as being a second striker?



No-one surely? Kuyt was clearly playing wide right.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2008)

Is Rafa going to go 3-5-2 in some games this season?

What about 4-4-1-1

or stick with his favourite 4-2-3-1?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2008)

I doubt he'll use 3-5-2, its only ever worked for us once....

....I'm guesseing its going to be 4-4-1-1 switching to a 4-4-2 when needed.


cors on Champ Manager I'd use diamond, but then again I've Messi, Ronldinho, Gerrard and, er, ME in that squard....


----------



## agricola (Jul 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Is Rafa going to go 3-5-2 in some games this season?
> 
> What about 4-4-1-1
> 
> or stick with his favourite 4-2-3-1?



You would think 4-4-1-1, but then he does not always do what one would expect.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought Benetiz was all about 4-2-3-1 and he'd been aspiring to a squad to that end since he arrived?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hasn't trreally worked though has it? I mean other than the obvious....


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2008)

steveo87 said:


> Hasn't trreally worked though has it? I mean other than the obvious....



only lost four games last season though.

Clean sheets galore.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2008)

agricola said:


> You would think 4-4-1-1, but then he does not always do what one would expect.



Who on the right who on the left?

There's no obvious candidates...


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Who on the right who on the left?
> 
> There's no obvious candidates...



Gerrard, Kuyt, Benayoun, Babel & Pennant are candidates for both flanks. Of those only Pennant is a real winger imo and he's a 6.5/10 at best.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2008)

Wingers are over-rated imo.

Pampered souls that are the most inconsistant individuals.

There's not many wingers that turn it on all of the time.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Wingers are over-rated imo.
> 
> Pampered souls that are the most inconsistant individuals.
> 
> There's not many wingers that turn it on all of the time.



People on RAWK reckon Pennant will go to Blackburn once Spurs have bought Bentley - & they now have the cash to do so. Looks like Barry will be signed so no new wingers likely to be coming. I like the look of a 4-2-3-1 of:

Reina

Carragher/Arbeloa
Skirtle
Agger
Dossena

Masch
Barry

Babel
Gerrard
Keane

Torres


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 29, 2008)

Been playing with wing-backs pre-season, in a 3-5-2/5-3-2 kinda way

Reina

Deggen

Carra
Scary Myrtle
Agger

Dossena


Alonso
Mascherano

Gerrard

Torres
Keane



Won't happen, mind..


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2008)

Fwiw, I suspect my man at WHL is also  having a very long look at his squad re 4-2-3-1. In theory we've gone from 4 strikers to 2 (with the caveat of the kid from Barca who can do a kind of job), and one of those might still end up at ManU.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 29, 2008)

Ess the Spanish way, no?


----------



## g force (Jul 29, 2008)

It's the winning way. European Champions  - nothing to do with thread really but worth saying


----------



## Relahni (Jul 30, 2008)

What about this....

4-2-3-1

Keane plays the Gerrard role of last season (behind Torres)....

Gerrard sits alongside Mascherano and pushes forward....


----------



## Sunray (Jul 30, 2008)

I reckon he might go back to a 4-4-2, which is still the best formation there is if you have great players to play it.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 30, 2008)

I reckon he'll mix it up, with inconsistent results until about Christmas by which time the title will be out of reach. 

Then he'll settle on one or the other system, which will work brilliantly, enabling us to secure fourth place comfortably.

This time next year we'll be welcoming a big money signing, being placated by soothing words about him being the missing piece.

What? I don't want this thread over-run with optimism, y'know


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 30, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> I reckon he'll mix it up, with inconsistent results until about Christmas by which time the title will be out of reach.
> 
> Then he'll settle on one or the other system, which will work brilliantly, enabling us to secure fourth place comfortably.
> 
> ...



  a lot of truth methinks though we shall see...can't wait for it to start


----------



## Biffo (Jul 30, 2008)

I've changed my mind on the formation. For me it's got to be all out attack in a 4-4-2:

Masch (shortest but most aggressive GK in the league)

Pennant
Lucas
Ngog
Voronin

Kuyt
Benayoun
Gerrard
Babel

Torres
Keane


----------



## Relahni (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds good! Let the quest for fourth place begin!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2008)

Posting this out of interest in the views of Liverpool supporters; if Keane has 3 seasons left as (at the minimum) an effective top4/CL group stage player, he's going to depreciate at the rate of around £600,000 a month.

Putting aside his wages, is that a deal from a Liverpool pov ?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 30, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Posting this out of interest in the views of Liverpool supporters; if Keane has 3 seasons left as (at the minimum) an effective top4/CL group stage player, he's going to depreciate at the rate of around £600,000 a month.
> 
> Putting aside his wages, is that a deal from a Liverpool pov ?



Made up about him signing tbh.

He's at the club he always wanted to be at.

I suggest you move on.

Bitterness is a bad thing.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm asking a question is all. Save the "bitterness" nonsense for someone who wants to play the silly tribal game.


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 30, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Posting this out of interest in the views of Liverpool supporters; if Keane has 3 seasons left as (at the minimum) an effective top4/CL group stage player, he's going to depreciate at the rate of around £600,000 a month.
> 
> Putting aside his wages, is that a deal from a Liverpool pov ?



Players are amortised over the length of the contract.
Still means £19m/48 = £400k a month. (a third of the revenue from a live game, for example).

Throw in the <alleged > wages, NIC, insurance etc = £810k/month cost to the club.

Is he worth the cost of 27,000 tickets? Answer that question in 4 years time. If he is the difference between 4th & 5th place then yes.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 30, 2008)

LOlz at liverpool buying another B+ grade player, whilst Man United chased Berbatov to go alongside Tevez and Rooney, Liverpool save on pennies meaning they'll lose out on pounds in the end.

Robbie Keane is an excellent player at Spurs, but is he really the type of player to push youse towards the title? Liverpool should have been looking for another striker of Torres stature and quality.


----------



## agricola (Jul 30, 2008)

Good signing for Liverpool, not only does it bolster their attacking options, it also damages Spurs and negates the need for Barry.  

Now it just needs Beneathus to resist the temptation to tinker with Keane.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Posting this out of interest in the views of Liverpool supporters; if Keane has 3 seasons left as (at the minimum) an effective top4/CL group stage player, he's going to depreciate at the rate of around £600,000 a month.
> 
> Putting aside his wages, is that a deal from a Liverpool pov ?


He's only 28 and he doesn't lead the line, I don't see why we can't get 5 years at least out of him.

He is a club captain and has got at least league 10 goals in his past five seasons plus assists so he has got form.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2008)

agricola said:


> Now it just needs Beneathus to resist the temptation to tinker with Keane.


Has Davey signed his new contract yet?. I see your chairman has f**ked off sharpish....


----------



## agricola (Jul 30, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Has Davey signed his new contract yet?. I see your chairman has f**ked off sharpish....



CEO, and this is to the glee of many.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's only 28 and he doesn't lead the line, I don't see why we can't get 5 years at least out of him.
> 
> He is a club captain and has got at least league 10 goals in his past five seasons plus assists so he has got form.



His only attribute is pace. He's 28. Doesn't seem to make sense, he can only slow down from here.

Why do u need another club captain btw? I can't see Keane dislodging Gerrard somehow.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2008)

BTW, United fans are pissing themselves at Rafa's latest barmy purchase  I bet Fergie is too. Barry would've been a much more sage buy.

Anyway, the prem is down to 3 now that you've fucked that one up. Another season of people bleating about how boring the prem is, the top 3 cant be blamed for idiocy on this scale though on behalf of the only other real challenger.


----------



## agricola (Jul 30, 2008)

gabi said:


> BTW, United fans are pissing themselves at Rafa's latest barmy purchase  I bet Fergie is too. Barry would've been a much more sage buy.
> 
> Anyway, the prem is down to 3 now that you've fucked that one up. Another season of people bleating about how boring the prem is, the top 3 cant be blamed for idiocy on this scale though on behalf of the only other real challenger.



No doubt the above quote will come back to haunt you.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2008)

agricola said:


> No doubt the above quote will come back to haunt you.



I'm a betting man, are you?  I could pick the top 3 right now if u like. 

Torres made sense. Keane doesn't. Not when we've all seen how well Barry and Gerrard work together.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 30, 2008)

gabi said:


> BTW, United fans are pissing themselves at Rafa's latest barmy purchase  I bet Fergie is too. Barry would've been a much more sage buy.
> 
> Anyway, the prem is down to 3 now that you've fucked that one up. Another season of people bleating about how boring the prem is, the top 3 cant be blamed for idiocy on this scale though on behalf of the only other real challenger.




disagree as a utd fan, reckon he will be a good signing....not enough to threaten the big boys tho


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 30, 2008)

gabi said:


> His only attribute is pace. He's 28. Doesn't seem to make sense, he can only slow down from here.
> 
> Why do u need another club captain btw? I can't see Keane dislodging Gerrard somehow.


He's a leader which is good to have around. He also has a lot more than pace, he sets loads of goals up and is a great finisher.

Torres with Keane, Babel and Gerrard behind him is a nice combination.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> disagree as a utd fan, reckon he will be a good signing....not enough to threaten the big boys tho



which since Liverpool want to be challenging for the title with the big boys makes it a fucking retarded signing.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 31, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's a leader which is good to have around. He also has a lot more than pace, he sets loads of goals up and is a great finisher.
> 
> Torres with Keane, Babel and Gerrard behind him is a nice combination.



It makes sense to me.  Keane can go straight into the first team, no bother.  We have a lot of youth team players who can play a part in the forthcoming season and of course experience as well.

When Keane is in his 30s, Pacheko and Nemeth will be ready to step up imo.


----------



## Biffo (Jul 31, 2008)

revol68 said:


> LOlz at liverpool buying another B+ grade player, whilst Man United chased Berbatov to go alongside Tevez and Rooney, Liverpool save on pennies meaning they'll lose out on pounds in the end.



From what I can gather from Spurs fans they rate Keane a lot more than Berbatov who is, apparently, a lazy twat. When are you buying him anyway?


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2008)

gabi said:


> BTW, United fans are pissing themselves at Rafa's latest barmy purchase  I bet Fergie is too. Barry would've been a much more sage buy.



yes, but United fans are renowned for being thick fucks who understand jackshit about the game. Just read any of revols posts for confirmation


----------



## revol68 (Jul 31, 2008)

Keane is a fan favourite at Spurs because he plays his heart out for them, he's a good player but he isn't as talented as Berbatov. Berbatov at Manchester United would be surrounded by world class players and if that didn't motivate him then there's the fact his place wouldn't be guaranteed. At the moment it looks like there is no movement on any possible transfer but that doesn't change the fact that Man Utd aim to add someone like Berbatov whilst Liverpool settle for the sligthly cheaper less luxury item once again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 2, 2008)

Ngog looks a bit alright, doesn't he?. good finish in pre-season.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 3, 2008)

revol68 said:


> which since Liverpool want to be challenging for the title with the big boys makes it a fucking retarded signing.



So when is rent boy Ronaldo leaving?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> So when is rent boy Ronaldo leaving?



I dunno but no matter when he leaves he will still has atleast two premiership medals to pack in his suitcase.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Ngog looks a bit alright, doesn't he?. good finish in pre-season.



and Nemeth too.  

there's a few of them that look ready for the first team.

Pennant isn't one of them.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Aug 4, 2008)

steveo87 said:


> I hink Rafa is genuinly looking for a second striker to play alongside Torres.



One of the main things Liverpool were missing last year was someone to play behind Torres who was comfortable with the role and who wouldn't have been better deployed somewhere else. Keane is as close to to an old school second striker as you will find in the modern game. Benitez would have to be fucking insane to play him out of position, when his natural position is exactly the role he needs someone for.

Then again with Benitez's track record on this issue, your lot will be lucky if Keane isn't played as a goalkeeper.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

Just been thinking about formations again. If Barry comes and Alsonso stays (and re-finds his form) what do you reckon on this for a 4-4-2?

Reina

Carragher
Agger
Skirtle
Dossenna

Gerrard
Mascherano
Alsonso
Barry

Keane
Torres

Solid as fuck midfield.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 4, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Just been thinking about formations again. If Barry comes and Alsonso stays (and re-finds his form) what do you reckon on this for a 4-4-2?
> 
> Reina
> 
> ...



and such width....


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> and such width....



See you're too young to think you have to have wingers in a team these days. That said, Gerrard is a decent right winger if required and Barry has played wide left and probably will at times if he goes to Liverpool.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 4, 2008)

Biffo said:


> See you're too young to think you have to have wingers in a team these days. That said, Gerrard is a decent right winger if required and Barry has played wide left and probably will at times if he goes to Liverpool.



not necessarily wingers (though i'm a fan of them) but players with natural width, none of those midfielders are naturally wide players, they tend toward the centre and to be honest are far too similar.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> not necessarily wingers (though i'm a fan of them) but players with natural width, none of those midfielders are naturally wide players, they tend toward the centre and to be honest are far too similar.



Half agree and half don't. We'll see what happens in 2 weeks time. Hopefully Alsonso wont be at Arsenal by then.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Just been thinking about formations again. If Barry comes and Alsonso stays (and re-finds his form) what do you reckon on this for a 4-4-2?
> 
> Reina
> 
> ...



Id go

Reina

Carragher Agger Skirtle Dossenna

Mascherano Alsonso

Gerrard Keane Babel

Torres

And swap barry for alonso if he comes.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> Id go
> 
> Reina
> 
> ...



Is good no? Check out #165


----------



## aylee (Aug 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> not necessarily wingers (though i'm a fan of them) but players with natural width, none of those midfielders are naturally wide players, they tend toward the centre and to be honest are far too similar.



Barry has spent most of the last three years on the left of midfield for Villa and is a natural left-footer.

Not that I'm going to give you bastards advice on how to use him.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 4, 2008)

aylee said:


> Barry has spent most of the last three years on the left of midfield for Villa and is a natural left-footer.
> 
> Not that I'm going to give you bastards advice on how to use him.



He is not a winger though and doesn't naturally drift wide, he at best sits in the left central midfield position not out and out wide.

Strange though because wasn't the Spanish Waitor qouted as lamenting the lack of wingers last season?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2008)

Any news on Alonso?


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 6, 2008)

Scored against Valarenga last night, his second goal in two games - not playing like someone who wants to leave. 

Ngog did likewise, which is hopeful.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 6, 2008)

Rafa and hs groupies 









Also quite a nice little story on the offcial site today:

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N160803080806-0905.htm


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 8, 2008)

1-0 against lazio.
Not a great game to watch must have been about 18 substitutions. Nice to see the youngsters all getting a run out

Vorinin second to last minute, 1 min later Italians refused what looked like a good equaliser.

End of pre season at last.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 9, 2008)

Liverpool's owners refuse to back Benítez over £18m Barry transfer

Liverpool's owners, George Gillett and Tom Hicks, have risked sparking another internal feud at Anfield by refusing to back Rafael Benítez's judgment on the £18m transfer of Gareth Barry. The farcical transfer saga was close to collapse last night, with the England international considering re-committing his future to Aston Villa and the Liverpool manager admitting the deal was in doubt but claiming: "It is not a question of money."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/aug/09/liverpool.astonvilla


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2008)

I have to say that I don't understand this thing about Barry. Is he really that good?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> I have to say that I don't understand this thing about Barry. Is he really that good?



Personally i don't think he is. He's had one good season for them and he ain't worth 18mill but then their all overpriced innit. Rafa should of fucked off this deal when Villa got arsey and looked elsewhere for a younger more appropriately priced prospect.

You bought anyone yet Big eejit 
(Gen quest, been away)


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Personally i don't think he is. He's had one good season for them and he ain't worth 18mill but then their all overpriced innit. Rafa should of fucked off this deal when Villa got arsey and looked elsewhere for a younger more appropriately priced prospect.
> 
> You bought anyone yet Big eejit
> (Gen quest, been away)



One good season at Villa doesn't make him Pele. 

I want Xabi to stay.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> One good season at Villa doesn't make him Pele.
> 
> I want Xabi to stay.



Same here. I can understand Rafa's predicament but letting Xabi go to fund Barry ain't good IMO.



> "We need to improve if we can and I think we need another player, because clearly we have problems on the left. I have sold [John Arne] Riise, [Harry] Kewell has gone, [Fabio] Aurelio is injured and [Sebastián] Leto didn't get a work permit, so we need another left-sided player. I cannot say now who that will be but Barry can fill that position and play in others, too. The rules will say we need four English and four associated players and Barry is English, who can play in three different positions, but I cannot say any more. All I can say is I will try my best but I don't know too much why we haven't signed Barry."



I was in Croatia last week an watched Igor Biscan still showing he's got what it takes. We should swap Vorinin for him 

Igoooorrrr!!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Same here. I can understand Rafa's predicament but letting Xabi go to fund Barry ain't good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always been in two minds about Voronin. He scored a great goal last night but there's summat about him...


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 9, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> I've always been in two minds about Voronin. He scored a great goal last night but there's summat about him...



I was watching it streamed in a chat room last night and someone posted something like..
"He wouldn't get in our local pub team but i bet he scores the winner"

He did take it well and he showed the poachers instinct on the turn that crouch always lacked IMO but he always looks unfit when I've watched him at Anfield.

I think he'd do quite well at somewhere like Everton where he'd get a run out every week but in a rotation system I just see him becoming rotund.

Still a handy aux-striker as he proved last night I suppose.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 9, 2008)

I think thats why originally got him as I stand for any future (at that time, I mean it was roughly around that time it looked like we gonna get bought out and be able to buy a striker like Torres) strike partnership we have had.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 10, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I was watching it streamed in a chat room last night and someone posted something like..
> "He wouldn't get in our local pub team but i bet he scores the winner"
> 
> He did take it well and he showed the poachers instinct on the turn that crouch always lacked IMO but he always looks unfit when I've watched him at Anfield.
> ...



Tbh, he looks like a heavy smoker. In fact, for someone in his early 20's he looks at least 10 years older.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Tbh, he looks like a heavy smoker. In fact, for someone in his early 20's he looks at least 10 years older.



He's 29 but he does look older. Robbie Keane has always looked old for his age too. Tough paper rounds?


----------



## aylee (Aug 10, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Personally i don't think he is. He's had one good season for them and he ain't worth 18mill but then their all overpriced innit. Rafa should of fucked off this deal when Villa got arsey and looked elsewhere for a younger more appropriately priced prospect.



If you don't want him, tell that bumbling oaf of a manager of yours to say so and fuck off.

If you do, pay the asking price so that the player and both teams can move on.

Thanks.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2008)

aylee said:


> If you don't want him, tell that bumbling oaf of a manager of yours to say so and fuck off.
> 
> If you do, pay the asking price so that the player and both teams can move on.
> 
> Thanks.



Rafa wants him big time and I think would be happy to pay the £18m - even though it's about 4-5m too much. The Yanks think its too much and won't sanction it.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 11, 2008)

£18m is way too much for Gareth Barry.  

Although, in the race for fourth place it's a good buy.  To poach the best player from one of your competitors is always good.

Rafa likes options - Barry can play centre and left (mid and defence). 

I thought we were shite in the last friendly.  The Keane and Torres partnership that has been getting all sorts of folk moist, isn't looking promising.

Torres looks better on his own up front.  

But the place stinks as we go to a new season.  The media are flies round shit as soon as any half arse story comes out from Anfield.


----------



## Big Jim (Aug 11, 2008)

Can anyone guess how often Degen might play in a fully fit squad?

Trying to put a fantasy side together and I know bugger all about him.

Ta.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> He's 29 but he does look older. Robbie Keane has always looked old for his age too. Tough paper rounds?



It must be the ponytail.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 11, 2008)

Big Jim said:


> Can anyone guess how often Degen might play in a fully fit squad?
> 
> Trying to put a fantasy side together and I know bugger all about him.
> 
> Ta.



If Arbeloa stays he will be first choice right back. Finnan is probably off so Degen will be 2nd choice. That said he may get a few games and impress and carry on getting picked. Attack minded apparently.

Degen is currently injured and Arbeloa is often injured. To be honest I wouldn't pick either in my fantasy side.

This hasn't really helped has it? Get on Agger instead....... although his metatarsal might go again.......


----------



## Big Jim (Aug 11, 2008)

Biffo said:


> If Arbeloa stays he will be first choice right back. Finnan is probably off so Degen will be 2nd choice. That said he may get a few games and impress and carry on getting picked. Attack minded apparently.
> 
> Degen is currently injured and Arbeloa is often injured. To be honest I wouldn't pick either in my fantasy side.
> 
> This hasn't really helped has it? Get on Agger instead....... although his metatarsal might go again.......



Cheers.

I'm in an auction competition, so no two teams can have the same player. First round of bidding has been and there are very few decent defenders left (Degen and Dossena the only Liverpool backs remaining, and I reckon people will plump heavier for Dossena, and I'm a bit cash-strapped). If I can get Degen and he plays only half the season, I'd be happy.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone know which channel's showing the Standard Liege game on Wednesday?

Is it terrestrial, or will I have to go to the pub?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.livesportontv.com/search3.php?id=1

ITV1


----------



## Maggot (Aug 12, 2008)

NIce one.  Cheers!


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 13, 2008)

Nearly went 1 down in the champions league qualifier, definetly a penalty. have Liverpool really improved on last season?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

Liverpool should be 2-0 down right now.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 13, 2008)

It's not very encouraging for the start of the season.


----------



## harpo (Aug 13, 2008)

One down I'd say.  Reina's instincts were magnificent for the penalty but earlier, the ball definitely went over the line.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 13, 2008)

Agger just fell over then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

And keane just gave away the ball pathetically.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it'll be the same old thing from Liverpool this season.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2008)

What a rubbish game this is!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

For liverpool anyway..quite enjoyed liege doing well.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe I'm judging to early? but Liverpool don't look any better than last season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree tbh.


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 13, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> Maybe I'm judging to early? but Liverpool don't look any better than last season.



yes you are.

Liverpool will get into their stride I am sure. The squad last year looked down upon the premiership i think - why should they bother? They 'can still afford a few shite results and pull the irons out of the fire to get into Europe again next year'.

Though I think they will do better in the premiership than they have done recently. They could even 'fluke it' like they 'fluked' the Champions league

You know, I h8 Arsenal and CHelsea, and I also h8 Man UTd for winning the premiership too much - i'll allow them a few, but its taking the piss now. 

I think I'm gonna put £2 on Portsmouth to win the Premiership (i know i know...) but at 500-1 them odds just are too interesting for me to not put £2 on


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2008)

is it over yet?


----------



## Epico (Aug 13, 2008)

*yawns*

I'll sleep tonight. Cheers Rafa.


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 13, 2008)

twisted said:


> is it over yet?



The 2008/9 Premiership?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 13, 2008)

We're always rubbish in the first leg, we just a have nack of turning teams over at anfield....


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2008)

Epico said:


> *yawns*
> 
> I'll sleep tonight. Cheers Rafa.



I switched over to dave TV for  a repeat of Never Mind The Buzzcocks and returned for the last ten underwhelming minutes.


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 14, 2008)

if Liverpool are actually as shit as that i'll be looking forward to Villa giving you a spanking in a few weeks time. (incl G. Barry pen)


----------



## Biffo (Aug 14, 2008)

Shit performance. Very rusty. Liege looked decent. To go away in Europe and get outplayed and never look like scoring yet get away with a 0-0 is a good result really. The way the game panned out that could have been 2-0 at least. Their penalty was clearly outside the area and no way could you say the ball crossed the line when Reina saved. Livepool should have had a penalty too but none of those things matter. A big improvement needed and that needs to come at Sunderland on Saturday.

Can't wait for the Olympics to finish so Masch and Babel are back.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 14, 2008)

Laughable performance last night....who was that bloke Dossena or something....absolutely woeful...still seen Utd play as badly in pre season games before so wouldn't read too much into it....need to turn it around quickly mind.....


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Laughable performance last night....who was that bloke Dossena or something....absolutely woeful...still seen Utd play as badly in pre season games before so wouldn't read too much into it....need to turn it around quickly mind.....



Yeah it was great to se them look so crap but I woudn't read too much into it.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 14, 2008)

twisted said:


> Yeah it was great to se them look so crap but I woudn't read too much into it.



I would. I don't believe Liverpool will be any better than last season, with or without Barry


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Laughable performance last night....who was that bloke Dossena or something....absolutely woeful...still seen Utd play as badly in pre season games before so wouldn't read too much into it....need to turn it around quickly mind.....



eh, that wasn't a meaningless pre season fixture, it was the 1st leg of Champions League qualifier and Liverpool were hilariously shit.


Still must be sickening for Standard to have actually won their league and yet have to play a shower of shite that haven't had a sniff of their own domestic title in nearly 20 years to get into the 'Champions League'.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 14, 2008)

revol68 said:


> eh, that wasn't a meaningless pre season fixture, it was the 1st leg of Champions League qualifier and Liverpool were hilariously shit.
> 
> 
> Still must be sickening for Standard to have actually won their league and yet have to play a shower of shite that haven't had a sniff of their own domestic title in nearly 20 years to get into the 'Champions League'.



Champions league qualifier....whats that then? remind me why Utd didn't have to play one??


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Champions league qualifier....whats that then? remind me why Utd didn't have to play one??



is it a) because the won the Premiership and qualify auntomatically or b) they won the European Cup and qualify automatically or c) both a & b?


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Champions league qualifier....whats that then? remind me why Utd didn't have to play one??



Thats possibly the worse post I've ever seen on this board....
That's like saying, hmmm I wonder why we didn't a have a long drawn out transfer saga involving our Portuguese Winger to Real Madrid. 
Or I wonder why Bayern Munich won't be playing in the FA cup this season....


...come on mate, you can do better than that....


----------



## revol68 (Aug 14, 2008)

steveo87 said:


> Thats possibly the worse post I've ever seen on this board....
> That's like saying, hmmm I wonder why we didn't a have a long drawn out transfer saga involving our Portuguese Winger to Real Madrid.
> Or I wonder why Bayern Munich won't be playing in the FA cup this season....
> 
> ...



but Liverpool don't have a winger anyone would want nevermind Real Madrid, so that is simply an impossibility, as if Bayern Munich playing in the FA Cup, the question is why are Manchester United not playing Champions League qualifiers in August and I think the answer is two fold, they are champions of England and champions of Europe, whilst Liverpool came a shitty fourth in their domestic league.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 14, 2008)

revol68 said:


> eh, that wasn't a meaningless pre season fixture, it was the 1st leg of Champions League qualifier and Liverpool were hilariously shit.
> 
> 
> Still must be sickening for Standard to have actually won their league and yet have to play a shower of shite that haven't had a sniff of their own domestic title in nearly 20 years to get into the 'Champions League'.



Checks pulse and forehead in shock after reading summat by revol/inch high I agree with wholeheartedly.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N160927080815-1439.htm

Fair dos to Carlsberg.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 16, 2008)

Well done, Carlsberg.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 16, 2008)

Good!  Fucking scum


----------



## Biffo (Aug 17, 2008)

Awful first half yesterday. Carried straight on from the Liege game. Sunderland looked pretty good to be fair. Second half was better and Alonso's introduction probably made the difference. Happy with 3 points but still a lot of room for improvement,


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 17, 2008)

Sunderland looked a lot stronger than last year.  We can be thankful that EHD is still crap tho


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 20, 2008)

*Infighting*

Big piece in the Liverpool Echo last night about how relations between Rafa and Parry are now on a Georgia-Russia level. 

Likewise relations between Rafa and Alonso

Meanwhile in China Lucas Leiva got a red card at the World Cup for a shocking tackle on, er Javier Mascherano. Check it out here http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/football/7571183.stm

Still, as long as these two still get along..


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah but now the Guardian reports Rafa and Parry are getting on again.

*bangs head*


Better than The Archers, this one.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 21, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Ah but now the Guardian reports Rafa and Parry are getting on again.
> 
> *bangs head*
> 
> ...



Conflict isn't a bad thing if it's resolved.

Look at Riise and Bellamy -they went from "I'm going to smash your knees in with a golf club" to "John Arne, here's a pass - why don't you smash it in the back of the net to win the match against Barcelona at the Nou Camp" hugs all round and they all lived happily ever after etc......


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, and where are they now? Bellamy's at an East End knackers yard and Riise's lost in MittelEurope.

If Coco and Rafa really had kissed and made up, Barry would be signed (not that I'm arsed either way about him.) 

In other news, Kewell 'formidable' and 'heroic' for Gala http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/aussies-abroad/gala-coach-lauds-kewell-128296/

Arthritic gout in a week, I'd wager.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 23, 2008)

Another poor performance. Another 3 points.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 23, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Another poor performance. Another 3 points.



Probably get away with it to Boro at home. Got to be worrying longer term tho. Liverpool o.g. 86 mins and Gerrard 90 +4.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 23, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Probably get away with it to Boro at home. Got to be worrying longer term tho. Liverpool o.g. 86 mins and Gerrard 90 +4.


 
a win's a win's a win's though, 3 more points and not playing well so far, can't complain really, results and points wise like


----------



## Biffo (Aug 24, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Probably get away with it to Boro at home. Got to be worrying longer term tho. Liverpool o.g. 86 mins and Gerrard 90 +4.



True. Against a top team like Blackburn it might have gone tits up.

This team can only improve. Masch back from China = reverting to the formation that saw out last season. Will it be Keane on the right and Gerrard behind Torres or vice versa?

I'll take one more scrappy performance to beat Liege then want to see the team kick on in the league.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2008)

Back to second after Chelsea beat Wigan. 

Nothing convincing so far by Liverpool and one convincing win by Chelsea. Weaker starts by Man Utd and Arsenal though but still only very early days for the league. 

Go on Hull!!!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 25, 2008)

Boro was a lucky escape, Kop went mental when Gerrard put it in the net. Looking forward to Wednesday night now, hopefully step our game up as we'll need it to beat the Villa who will be much better opposition than we've faced so far all season, and they will want to bounce back after Stoke. Hopefully got a ticket for that too.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 25, 2008)

Biffo said:


> True. Against a top team like Blackburn it might have gone tits up.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like Riera is signing. Another Nunez I fear. Prove me wrong Albie.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Looks like Riera is signing. Another Nunez I fear. Prove me wrong Albie.



can't be that bad?  Surely not? Although if he'd decent it will break the tradition of signing shite wingers/wide players...


----------



## cybershot (Aug 26, 2008)

I fancy the boy el Zhar getting a start on Wednesday evening, he's been good when he's been coming on as a sub, but again, he is right sided!!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 26, 2008)

How many left footed players have we? Aurelio, Dossena, Reina. That it? Maybe we should try Pepe on the left?

FWIW Riera was in the preliminary 26 man Spanish squad for the euros, but was cut out when they reduced it to 23. 

So he's the Spanish Keiran Richardson


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't know who Albie Riera was so i googled it, a lot of the results on the first page were various bitter posts on bluenoses sites   Seems they were in the hunt for him as well but he prefered Liverpool.  Really hope he's not another Nunez


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd give Reira a chance, we need someone with a bit of trickery on the wings. Our  problem now is that we have too many players

Forwards: Torres, Keane, Kuyt, Babel, Ngog, Voronin, Nemeth
Midfield: Mascherano, Alonso, Gerrard, Leiva, Plessis, Pennant, Benayoun, Reira, 
Backs: Finnan, Arebola, Hyypia, Carra, Agger, Skrtel, Dossena, Aurelio

We need to trim a bit, maybe we could offload voronin to the blueshite.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

Predictions for tonight? 

3-0 to the Pool, Keane to get his first goal.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

Youse shower of jammy shits should be down atleast 4-0!

Come on Standard!


----------



## Flashman (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol.

Go Liege.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 27, 2008)

Squeaky bum time for Liverpool now. Champions league or uefa cup? Nobody knows.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Imagine if they go through to the uefa cup and have to face villa!


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Aug 27, 2008)

Why is this current Liverpool team full of non-entities? Bar Gerrard, Carragher and maybe Reina, I've not heard of any of them.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Why is this current Liverpool team full of non-entities? Bar Gerrard, Carragher and maybe Reina, I've not heard of any of them.



you havent heard of fernando torres?


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Aug 27, 2008)

Let's have a look at some classics from 1988 http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gdOUS5tQ3Qw


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you havent heard of fernando torres?



Who?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince Rhyus said:


> Why is this current Liverpool team full of non-entities? Bar Gerrard, Carragher and maybe Reina, I've not heard of any of them.


 
Eh?  wtf?   Alonso, Keane, Torres (as has been mentioned), Benayoun to name a few well known names...lots more on the pitch

Fuck me, this is tense


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 27, 2008)

Extra time and pens look a certainty.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 27, 2008)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you havent heard of fernando torres?


 


N_igma said:


> Who?


 
 My next cat


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

It's not like Liege are dominating us, it's just that we don't have that finese when we're around the box. Hopefully this isn't a sign for the rest of the season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2008)

Shocking from the Pool.   Rubbish.

This other team are pretty minor, aren't they?


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> Shocking from the Pool.   Rubbish.
> 
> This other team are pretty minor, aren't they?



Probably be on the same level as West Ham, not crap by any means but a team Liverpool should beat over two legs.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Aug 27, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Eh?  wtf?   Alonso, Keane, Torres (as has been mentioned), Benayoun to name a few well known names...lots more on the pitch
> 
> Fuck me, this is tense



First three, granted, but Ben-Hai-Who? Arbeloa, Dossena? Who are they?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 27, 2008)

Do away goals still count in extra time?


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

Liverpool haven't created one chance at home against a team from that powerhouse of European football the Belgium league.

Epic Lolz


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 27, 2008)

They will have a good chance of winning the uefa cup though.


----------



## Epico (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince Rhyus said:


> First three, granted, but Ben-Hai-Who? Arbeloa, Dossena? Who are they?



Liverpool players. Why, who did you think still played for them?  You don't strike me as a footballing man.



> Liverpool haven't created one chance at home against a team from that powerhouse of European football the Belgium league.



Aye, but at least they did win their league and are better placed to be in the _Champions_ League.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince Rhyus said:


> First three, granted, but Ben-Hai-Who? Arbeloa, Dossena? Who are they?



Arbeloa's been with us for a while now.

Dossena and yer other fella are signings over the summer. Do keep up.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 27, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Do away goals still count in extra time?



Yep. If Liege score one Liverpool will still have to score two.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Liverpool haven't created one chance at home against a team from that powerhouse of European football the Belgium league.
> 
> Epic Lolz



Although we've already seen that United are quite mediocre without Ronaldo this season so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

I like this Liege manager.  Had a real go at Rafa.


----------



## Epico (Aug 27, 2008)

Laszlo Boloni would fucking batter Rafa.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2008)

Torres...what a cross.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 27, 2008)

That diving gesture came back biting Benitez's arse within a minute.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Although we've already seen that United are quite mediocre without Ronaldo this season so far.



were poor against Newcastle without Tevez, Ronaldo, Carrick (after 20 mins), Nani, Park, Hargreaves, or Anderson and with a half fit Rooney.

Dominated the play against Portsmouth and had a perfectly good second goal ruled out wrongly for offside without Ronaldo, Carrick, Nani, Park or Hargreaves.

Also awaiting another striker hopefully in the form of Berbatov.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Also awaiting another striker hopefully in the form of Berbatov.


Just get Berbatov mate, it's cheaper than all that cloning shit.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 27, 2008)

Jammy fuckers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

liverpool get lucky yet again


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

Get in there!


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 27, 2008)

How lucky are are Liverpool? Saturday and tonite, surely they can't keep this luck up.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

pastieburt said:


> How lucky are are Liverpool? Saturday and tonite, surely they can't keep this luck up.



I think in tonight's game it's a case of persistence pays off.


----------



## pastieburt (Aug 27, 2008)

They could of been a couple down on 15 minutes, that's luck if you ask me.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice to see that Famous Kop atmosphere.... after 120 minutes.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

they really are the jammiest fuckers since Hartleys.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 27, 2008)

Ho hum.

Whilst I feel for the Belgians, I think justice has been done because of that awful fucking hair do on their number 8.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Played shite against sunderland and won. Played shite against boro and won, and now the same again.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Played shite against sunderland and won. Played shite against boro and won, and now the same again.



3 games, 3 wins. Would rather that than play the best football ever and have 3 losses. Any football fan will tell you that.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

N_igma said:


> 3 games, 3 wins. Would rather that than play the best football ever and have 3 losses. Any football fan will tell you that.



Unlucky for the Standard lads, the substandard shower must be counting their blessings.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, just annoys me how you always get away with it. Oh well.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince Rhyus said:


> First three, granted, but Ben-Hai-Who? Arbeloa, Dossena? Who are they?


 


N_igma said:


> Arbeloa's been with us for a while now.
> 
> Dossena and yer other fella are signings over the summer. Do keep up.


 
Yossi Benayoun, signed him from the Hammers for the start of last season.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Yossi Benayoun, signed him from the Hammers for the start of last season.



yeah and he's like a less dynamic Darren Fletcher.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Yossi Benayoun, signed him from the Hammers for the start of last season.



Yeh and what's that got to do with the price of cabbages in Iraq?  We signed Dossena from Udinese this summer.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yeah and he's like a less dynamic Darren Fletcher.



You trying to say Fletcher is dynamic? Now that _is _ taking the piss!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

Lap it up haters  Show me the money  Let's spunk it all on another Joe Average.

As I said a few days ago, Masch back on the weekend with Lucas/Alsonso behind Babel, Gerrard and Keane, behind Torres and we have the 4-2-3-1 that finished last season in good form. 

Playing shit and joint top of the league and in Pot A in the CL draw. Things can only get better.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

N_igma said:


> You trying to say Fletcher is dynamic? Now that _is _ taking the piss!



he motors around like a blue arsed fly, Benayoun looks like he's on hunger strike.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 27, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Ho hum.
> 
> Whilst I feel for the Belgians, I think justice has been done because of that awful fucking hair do on their number 8.



Err Gerrard, Kuyt anyone.

Not to mention Sammy Lee on the bench, not that his haircut is particularly bad just that he's a fucking loathsome sorry excuse of a man. Living proof why brother and sister shouldn't fuck.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

revol68 said:


> he motors around like a blue arsed fly, Benayoun looks like he's on hunger strike.



Benayoun works like fuck, take it you didn't watch much of Liverpool last season?

But Fletcher, fuck sake if you're going to pick a United player in order to make a Liverpool look shit then please don't pick a hapless donkey like Fletcher.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

Kuyt reminds me of Darren Fletcher. Works his balls off and will never shake his rep as being decidedly average. The sad element of this comparrison is that Kuyt was bought as a striker and yet will probably never play there for Liverpool again. Tonight is not the first time I have spent all match slagging him off then he goes and scores the decisive goal. 

Dirk Cunt


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Benayoun works like fuck, take it you didn't watch much of Liverpool last season?
> 
> But Fletcher, fuck sake if you're going to pick a United player in order to make a Liverpool look shit then please don't pick a hapless donkey like Fletcher.



I'd easily say Fletcher is on an even level with Benayoun and that's without the regular match experience the jewish Patsy O'Hara gets.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 27, 2008)

revol68 said:


> the jewish Patsy O'Hara gets.





I'd say they'd be pretty even too but you said he's less dynamic than Fletcher, not true.


----------



## Epico (Aug 27, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Kuyt reminds me of Darren Fletcher. Works his balls off and will never shake his rep as being decidedly average. The sad element of this comparrison is that Kuyt was bought as a striker and yet will probably never play there for Liverpool again. Tonight is not the first time I have spent all match slagging him off then he goes and scores the decisive goal.
> 
> Dirk Cunt



I'm not gay but I'd turn for ol' Dirk. Phoaarrrr!!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope I don't see a game that bad again this season, involving us or anyone else.

Everyone stank the place out, with the notable exception of Reina and El-Zahar, who gets a bonus point for trying to do things at speed. Y'know, like the opposition did.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 27, 2008)

N_igma said:


> I'd say they'd be pretty even too but you said he's less dynamic than Fletcher, not true.



he certainly doesn't bomb forward as much as Fletchanaldo but then again when was the last time Liverpool did anything as interesting as bombing forward en masse.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Aug 27, 2008)

Epico said:


> Liverpool players. Why, who did you think still played for them?  You don't strike me as a footballing man.



I used to be, but sort of fell away from it when I was 16 (towards the late 1990s) and stopped following the national team after the last World Cup.

For me, Liverpool is about Grobbelaar, Nicol, Hansen, Ablett, Staunton, Whelan, McMahon, Houghton, Barnes, Beardsley and Rush (to name but a few). Those names tripped off my tongue - I couldn't do the same with another premiership club. 

It's the same with Arsenal (Lukic/Seaman, Dixon, Winterburn, Keown, Adams, Thomas, Rocastle, Davis, Merson, Wright, Smith), Man Utd (Schmeichael, Parker, Bruce, Pallister, Irwin/Blackmore, Robson, Ince, Sharpe/Giggs, Kanchelskis, Cantona, Hughes etc). Again, teams that trip off the tongue. I couldn't name a first 11 for any of the top 4 clubs without having to look them up. 

Sign of the times really. 

Perhaps I'm one of those phillistines who harks back to the days of terraces (I preferred the feel of the Old Wembley to the New one - having been to both), is more familiar with smaller squads, only 2 substitutions, no squad numbers (so you could work out the line up from who was wearing what number) and where FA Cup matches went into second and third replays. (Ooh, and where the Conference was the Conference - none of this BlueSQ premiershite.)

Maybe it's a sign of ageing - as a kid we all really did believe that some of us would one day become top football players. Even the top level players who used to play for my old colts team still came back to present trophies at our end of season ceremonies. But these days, such are the salaries and media profiles of players that they are living in a completely different world to the fans. Same again with those players who have come in from other countries.

Having said all of that, for every person like myself who has fallen away from the game, there are probably several more monied people who have bought into the game - and money is what makes the world go round. 

If I do buy a footie magazine, it's this one - http://www.wsc.co.uk/


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Hope I don't see a game that bad again this season, involving us or anyone else.
> 
> Everyone stank the place out, with the notable exception of Reina and El-Zahar, who gets a bonus point for trying to do things at speed. Y'know, like the opposition did.



Only saw highlights of the Boro game but tonight was definitely better than the first leg and the Sunderland game. Liege are a very decent team who were well up for it. They didn't outplay Liverpool tonight though. They had 2 good chances in the first half which Reina saved. First game they battered Liverpool. Lack of penetration by Torres tonight. Definite pen for foul on El Zhar not given. Lot of room for improvement but another impotant win.


----------



## mack (Aug 27, 2008)

Biffo said:


> another impotant win.



I'm guessing that was deliberate!


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

mack said:


> I'm guessing that was deliberate!



Nah - fat fingers. Quite Freudian eh?


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

Gerrard is having a groin operation tomorrow and will be out for 15 days approx. Hopefully back for Utd game.


----------



## Epico (Aug 27, 2008)

Prince Rhyus said:


> I couldn't name a first 11 for any of the top 4 clubs without having to look them up.
> 
> Sign of the times really.



Surely that's just you not watching football much any more


----------



## Biffo (Aug 27, 2008)

Riera is almost a done deal. Forget SWP, Downing and Milner now I guess unless Pennant goes to Newcastle as part payment for Milner. Think he's off to Villa though.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 27, 2008)

Biffo said:


> They didn't outplay Liverpool tonight though.



I disagree. SL were far more competent - quicker in pass and thought, more inventive, faster off the ball.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 28, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> I disagree. SL were far more competent - quicker in pass and thought, more inventive, faster off the ball.



First half definitley but they faded. No real threat after that just good defending. Well organised I'll give them that.

The thing with Liverpool's 'poor' start to the season is that the teams they have beaten have won their other games so far. Sunderland beat Spurs away second game and Boro beat Spurs before losing at Anfield. Liege have won their first two league game too.

Not happy about Gerrard missing at Vila on Sunday but at least its the internationals after that. Will take a draw.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 28, 2008)

Biffo said:


> First half definitley but they faded. No real threat after that just good defending. Well organised I'll give them that.



Thought Liege passed the ball well all night, making their way up the pitch at speed on any number of occasions. Liverpool on the other hand - poor first touches, hurried, nervous passing, seldom an 'out' ball.

Being better than teams that have beaten Spurs doesn't fill me full of joy. Liege would have beaten them too.


----------



## g force (Aug 28, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Riera is almost a done deal. Forget SWP, Downing and Milner now I guess unless Pennant goes to Newcastle as part payment for Milner. Think he's off to Villa though.



Reira's really no better than SWP just Spanish, if anything I'd say he's slightly slower but with a better first touch. I think you;ve paid over the odds for him too. Definitely been Espanyol's best player over the last two seasons and will do a job. 

Would have though Calzorla or SWP would have been better signings although Santi's probably out of LFC's price range. Downing's a clown...dunno why anyone would want to sign that chump.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2008)

Not Liverpool's best performance but we're through yet again and hopefully on our way to another final. Come on you Reds.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not Liverpool's best performance but we're through yet again and hopefully on our way to another final. Come on you Reds.



Didn't even get out of first gear tbh.

Kuyt and Benayoun on the flanks is not the best tactic!


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 28, 2008)

I for one welcome our new Spanish winger - at least it'll get Babel off the left. Great cross last night, but he couldn't have done it with the other foot.


----------



## aylee (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have laughed - a great deal - if you'd signed Barry and then got knocked out of the Champions' League. 

You've made a good start to the league season for a change, however; Sunday's match against the Villa should be a bit tasty.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2008)

aylee said:


> You've made a good start to the league season for a change, however; Sunday's match against the Villa should be a bit tasty.



Bit of a tester. But if we can beat Villa on their home turf then things may start to look more positive.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2008)

Another year of near success do we think?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 28, 2008)

This season we will be mostly fighting for 3rd/4th place. Out of the race for the title before Christmas.

and of the three cups I predict...

A good cup run.
A woeful cup run.
An in-between cup run.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 28, 2008)

PSV Eindhoven, Marseille, Atletico Madrid.

Coulda been better, coulda been worse.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 28, 2008)

I reckon thats a fairly tough group for all involved.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 29, 2008)

Stadium's been canned, though not before much expenditure, maybe even £18 million?. 

Hopefully this is the prelude to Stadler & Waldorf fucking off, as it becomes more and more apparent they haven't got 5 bucks to rub together or a clue between them.

Got a bad feeling about the Villa game. Gonna bury my head in the sand on Sunday.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 29, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Stadium's been canned, though not before much expenditure, maybe even £18 million?.
> 
> Hopefully this is the prelude to Stadler & Waldorf fucking off, as it becomes more and more apparent they haven't got 5 bucks to rub together or a clue between them.
> 
> Got a bad feeling about the Villa game. Gonna bury my head in the sand on Sunday.



Delayed rather than canned  but who knows? European regeneration grant of £5m has been reallocated to community projects. As you say hopefully the Yanks will be squeezed a bit more to towards the exit.

A draw on Sunday would do me the way the team is currently playing. It has to get better soon. Masch will be back but no Gerrard.

I fancy a 4-2-3-1 of:

                    Reina

Dossenna - Carra - Scarey - Arbeloa

            Lucas - Masch

        Babel - Ngog - Keane

                  Torres


----------



## cybershot (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, can't see us beating Villa on Sunday at the moment, esp with Gerrard now out. Been to the last two games and we've just playing utter shite. Kuyt for me is so far been our best player this season, which says it all. It's good we're grinding out wins which we wouldn't have done last year but agaisn't much better opposistion it isn't boding well.

Anyone for a sweepstake on how long into the game before Masch get's booked?

I give it 62 mins!!!


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 29, 2008)

i reckon 2-1 Liverpool.

Villa (Carew) scores first then Torres and Keane. 

have Villa beaten Liverpool since Boudica/Hadrian/Jesus was around?


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 29, 2008)

Must've done. The one that always sticks in my mind was when we'd sold Dean Saunders to the Villa, and lo, he did score a few against us the next week.

Something about Robbie Keane reminds me of Saunders. Possibly his squat ugliness.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 29, 2008)

I was unfortunate enough to be at a home game v Villa about 8 or 9 years ago on a Hillsborough anniversary. Generally shit day all round with a 1-0 away win.

This was massively negated by a fine 4-2 win at Villa Park a year or two earlier (or later - my memory is awful these days) which saw a Fowler hattrick, Collymore red-carded for trying to break Harkness' leg and Dublin missed out on a hattrick when James saved his penalty.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 29, 2008)

i remember going to a game that a brummy mate of mine got tickets for.  villa vs the pool.  she was a BC supporter and we were sat together in the fucking Holt End   Anyways, it was a dire game, 0-0 iirc, Stevie Staunton sent off early on (very unfairly of course ) in his second spell with Liverpool.  Game died a death after that.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 31, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Anyone for a sweepstake on how long into the game before Masch get's booked?
> 
> I give it 62 mins!!!



38mins here 
I think he'll be well up for it


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2008)

Dire game against the Villa. We do look troublingly ordinary without Gerrard and Torres.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 1, 2008)

Agreed. Once again we were set up to prevent the opposition scoring, rather than to control the game.

It worked, but won't against the Mancs.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 1, 2008)

Just signed an 18 year old Brazilian striker called Flora. 

I said before yesterday's game that I would be happy with a draw. Villa are certainly on the up. They have high expectations. LFC's confidence is currently quite low despite winning the first 2 games.

Villa scored 6 goals in their first two games. LFC are not firing on all cylinders and aren't exactly free scoring at present. Gerrard out was an obvious miss whereas players like Abonghalor, Carew and Young are all flying.

Even most of the pundits had it down as a home win. That said, a win was there for the taking and it comes down to confidence. Torres going off didn't help but I don't think bringing Ngog on istead of Babel was a mistake. Babel looked poor and unfit against Liege. Apart from his crosss for the goal he was not good.

For about 15 mins in the second half LFC played well and attacked and that was the first time I've enjoyed watching them this season. (The rest of the game was shite though). Defence was solid again which is encouraging. 1 goal conceded in 5 games. Joint top aftere 3 games and not playing well is not that bad a place to be. It has to get better no?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 1, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Just signed an 18 year old Brazilian striker called Flora.
> 
> I said before yesterday's game that I would be happy with a draw. Villa are certainly on the up. They have high expectations. LFC's confidence is currently quite low despite winning the first 2 games.
> 
> ...



Well, if we win 2 and draw 1 of our next 3 league games, I'll be happy!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 1, 2008)

Voronin and Finnan have gone. Pennant likely to go today. 

Riera has signed plus the young striker keeper. That should be it for today unless a £38.75m bid is launched for the Bulgarian striker with the lovely hair.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd say Rafa's spreading his praise a bit thick with this new Brazilian lad.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 1, 2008)

Is he ready for the first team, or does he need buttering up a bit first?


----------



## Biffo (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't believe he's not (a) bitter.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta say I am deeply concerned about what is happening at Man City now. If we're not careful by the end of next season we'll have been edged out of the top 4 if we don't get the correct backing from the owners. New ground DELAYED yet again, proving they are lacking the funds. Sell up, for the love of god, SELL UP!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 3, 2008)

The Dubai lot will up their offer before too long then it will be a Dubai v Abu Dhabi v USA v Russia face-off which will surely end in nuclear war.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 3, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Gotta say I am deeply concerned about what is happening at Man City now. If we're not careful by the end of next season we'll have been edged out of the top 4 if we don't get the correct backing from the owners. New ground DELAYED yet again, proving they are lacking the funds. Sell up, for the love of god, SELL UP!



Maybe the Manchester situation has given the Liverpool Dubai lot food for food, and they'll decide to go for Everton not Liverpool...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Gotta say I am deeply concerned about what is happening at Man City now. If we're not careful by the end of next season we'll have been edged out of the top 4 if we don't get the correct backing from the owners. New ground DELAYED yet again, proving they are lacking the funds. Sell up, for the love of god, SELL UP!



Chelsea will blow it


----------



## tarannau (Sep 3, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Gotta say I am deeply concerned about what is happening at Man City now. If we're not careful by the end of next season we'll have been edged out of the top 4 if we don't get the correct backing from the owners. New ground DELAYED yet again, proving they are lacking the funds. Sell up, for the love of god, SELL UP!



Ah, the proud Liverpool boot room tradition.

We can't cope with these not rich enough Americans, we need an ultra-rich sheikh consortium to buy our way to success.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ah, the proud Liverpool boot room tradition.
> 
> We can't cope with these not rich enough Americans, we need an ultra-rich sheikh consortium to buy our way to success.



The proud bootroom tradition went out the window long before the American's arrived. I suppose you coud  say we haven't actually played with any real flair since Roy Evans left anyway! 

The Times are reporting the below:

Liverpool owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett could be ready to sell to Dubai ruler Sheikh Mohammed. (The Times)


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 3, 2008)

See the bitters have spunked a record load on some Belgian Fellacio.

I hear he sucks.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 3, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> See the bitters have spunked a record load on some Belgian Fellacio.
> 
> I hear he sucks.



And swallows.

It's a lot of money to spend to ensure that they progress into the next round of the Uefa Cup.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 3, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ah, the proud Liverpool boot room tradition.



Those were teh days.  Joe Fagin living in Anfield so he can walk to work.  shots of whiskey whilst talking about football.

Great stuff.

A long way from what we have nowadays.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 4, 2008)

interesting comments from Mr Liverpools new book

It would be more of an achievement as manager because it would come about through my decisions,” says Carragher in his first book, Carra My Autobiography. “It’s like the ultimate football man’s dream to be better than Ferguson because he is the master. I just hope he hangs around long enough to wait for me. I’ve got more respect for Ferguson than anyone else in the game. He’s like a Scouser, really. He’s funny, doesn’t mind telling people to f*** off, and he even votes Labour. I love him.”

Aww, how sweet.


still he was an Everton fan 10 years a go so no real shock


----------



## Relahni (Sep 4, 2008)

Carra would make a superb manager imo.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 4, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Carra would make a superb manager imo.



Anoyone would be an improvement on the pap you#ve had over the past 20 years....roy evans was good mind


----------



## Relahni (Sep 4, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Anoyone would be an improvement on the pap you#ve had over the past 20 years....roy evans was good mind



spice boys.......yuk! They did play good football though.

Houllier - urgh

Rafa is alright.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't decide who Riera looks like.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 5, 2008)

another medicore "winger", will Rafa ever learn about false economies.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 5, 2008)

Im sure he would have been happy to have spunked £30.75m on a player but that won't happen under the Yanks. The bottom line is that there were 3 naturally left footed players in the squad before Riera's arrival - 2 full backs and a goalie. Now there's a left winger who will hopefully stay fit a bit more than Kewell did.

Shouldn't you still be in bed?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Im sure he would have been happy to have spunked £30.75m on a player but that won't happen under the Yanks. The bottom line is that there were 3 naturally left footed players in the squad before Riera's arrival - 2 full backs and a goalie. Now there's a left winger who will hopefully stay fit a bit more than Kewell did.
> 
> Shouldn't you still be in bed?



Rafa spent 20 million on Robbie Keane for fucksake, he also spent 12 million on Pennant and was looking another 18 million for Barry a central midfielder he wanted to shoehorn into the left wing. Maybe if he stopped buying medicore shit at 10 million a pop he'd be able to save it all up and buy some proper quality.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 5, 2008)

12 million on Pennant??!! 

Try £6.5m - which was still a couple of million too much.

Rafa's net spending this summer is about £18m. Not much compared to other clubs around - Utd, Sunderland, Citeh, etc. In a way it's a good thing because more spending = more debt on the club.

Barry would have been next to Masch in a 4-2-3-1 formation.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> 12 million on Pennant??!!
> 
> Try £6.5m - which was still a couple of million too much.
> 
> ...



what with Kuyt and Robbie Keane providing the width?

like i said ages ago Liverpool are far to narrow and one dimensional.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 5, 2008)

revol68 said:


> what with Kuyt and Robbie Keane providing the width?
> 
> like i said ages ago Liverpool are far to narrow and one dimensional.



The 4-2-3-1 that finishd last season was very effective. If Barry had signed then the three behind Torres would be Babel, Gerrard and Keane. That formaation doesn't necessarily require width.

I will be interested to see if Riera will be a winger in a 4-4-2 or the left side of 3.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 5, 2008)

also why the fuck did Rafa pay 11 million for Babel to leave him sitting on the bench whilst Keane and Kuyt "run" the wings?


----------



## revol68 (Sep 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> The 4-2-3-1 that finishd last season was very effective. If Barry had signed then the three behind Torres would be Babel, Gerrard and Keane. That formaation doesn't necessarily require width.
> 
> I will be interested to see if Riera will be a winger in a 4-4-2 or the left side of 3.



Having one formation and style of approach is called being one dimensional and it makes it very easy to shut you out. There is also the fact Rafa is one of the most cautious managers in the league and plays every game like it's a european away leg.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 5, 2008)

Fuck it, I'm off to the Man Utd thread. 

Fair's fair - eh?


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 5, 2008)

He's got something of Rob Lowe about him. Still, 5.5 mill if reports are to be believed, which is a tidy bit of business for a Spanish international, no?

He has kwalaty, forsure.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's £5.5.m with a massive sell on fee thou, so we'll see fuck all of it if we sell him on. Fuck off Yanks.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like Sami has slightly thrown his dummy out the pram over the champions league squad:



> “I understand it’s partly because of the UEFA regulations, but despite that, the news came as a surprise to me and a shock too.
> 
> “But the club had a ‘perfect’ timing for this: they didn’t want me to move elsewhere, so that’s why I was told the news of having been left out, just after the transfer window had closed.
> 
> ...



Full article: http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...objectid=21702382&siteid=50061-name_page.html

Be intresting to see what 'homegrown' players the big four have in their squads, Man Utd can probably name 8 decent Englishmen, but the others certainly can't. Should make the competition more interesting this year.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting article re Sami.

Nice one Cyber.

I'd guess Sami just wants to play football.  The idea of being fourth choice at that age, with the clock on his career running out isn't overly great.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I'd guess Sami just wants to play football.  The idea of being fourth choice at that age, with the clock on his career running out isn't overly great.



True, but surely they should be offering him a bootroom job by now anyway, I know Palle what's his face has come in this season, but surely Sami is good enough to be a decent coach, possibly even manager at some point, he's been a great servert and for a while a great captain. I'd hate to see him leave, I think he could be really valuable asset to be working with the kids/reserves/or even the first team.

But hey, I don't pick the backroom staff and don't really know what goes on.

If you like good articles theres a semi decent one on the Liverpool official site today about Dave McDonough, head of opponent analysis. Although I;d like to think Rafa doesn't need to watch videos about Man Utd!!

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/features/this_season/FN13304080908-1349.htm


----------



## Relahni (Sep 8, 2008)

Sami may well be decent coach material? Dunnow.

I liked Carra's idea of having King Kenny on the board at Anfield.  But with pesimistic eyes, conversations would probably go the way of "but it's our money Kenny.........i.e fuck off etc"

Man Utd next.

Anyone optimistic about this match?


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup. 
They don't have Ronaldo.

We should have Torres and Gerrard back, 1-0.
Simple as.
Bring 'um on!!!!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Sami may well be decent coach material? Dunnow.
> 
> I liked Carra's idea of having King Kenny on the board at Anfield.  But with pesimistic eyes, conversations would probably go the way of "but it's our money Kenny.........i.e fuck off etc"
> 
> ...



Without Gerrard and Torres I expect Keane and Babel (if he's fit) or Benayoun up front and a Masch & Lucas central midfield. To be honest a draw wouldn't be bad but given the recent record I'm not optimistic.

So it's a 1-0 win with Keane scoring a late winner and the Kop belting out ......There's only one Keane-o!!!! ad nauseum.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Anyone optimistic about this match?


 
Nope. Not in the slightest. Certainly not without Gerrard and Torres. 

Will be offering a small prayer later in the week, though, just in case.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 8, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Nope. Not in the slightest. Certainly not without Gerrard and Torres.
> 
> Will be offering a small prayer later in the week, though, just in case.



Glad someone shares my doom.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 8, 2008)

Doom is my default setting. 

A pessimist is never disappointed, as that wise sage Sophie Ellis-Bextor once trilled.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be happy with a draw at the weekend, although it's about time we beat the bastards in the last minute with a jammy goal from Arbeloa in stoppage time off his backside, Or i'll happily take Keane ending his duck!

Can us being quite defensive again! Which is quite boring, in a way glad I didn't qualify for tickets for this one, always a great atmosphere but really depressing when we've lost to the scum.

Saying that, it would good for us to actually fucking wake up this season and actually put a performance in, but it will probably be a shit match like it always is.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 8, 2008)

steveo87 said:


> Yup.
> They don't have Ronaldo.
> 
> We should have Torres and Gerrard back, 1-0.
> ...



crhist every year youse arseholes get cocky and every year youse get beat.

And Gerard and Torres won't be back.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 8, 2008)

revol68 said:


> crhist every year youse arseholes get cocky and every year youse get beat.
> 
> And Gerard and Torres won't be back.



Oh you never know, we might just be saying they are unfit, when actually they aren't!  (doubt it thou)


----------



## cybershot (Sep 9, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Be intresting to see what 'homegrown' players the big four have in their squads, Man Utd can probably name 8 decent Englishmen, but the others certainly can't. Should make the competition more interesting this year.



Uefa rules state that four players in the 25-man party must be produced by the club's own academy, while four others can be produced by an English academy.

Steven Gerrard, Jamie Carragher, Jay Spearing and Stephen Darby make up the contingent from Liverpool, while Robbie Keane, Jermaine Pennant, Steven Irwin and Martin Kelly are the other four.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Uefa rules state that four players in the 25-man party must be produced by the club's own academy, while four others can be produced by an English academy.
> 
> Steven Gerrard, Jamie Carragher, Jay Spearing and Stephen Darby make up the contingent from Liverpool, while Robbie Keane, Jermaine Pennant, Steven Irwin and Martin Kelly are the other four.



Darby and Spearing were class in the pre-season.

Would like to see Darby get a chance at some point soon....


----------



## cybershot (Sep 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Darby and Spearing were class in the pre-season.
> 
> Would like to see Darby get a chance at some point soon....



Yeah but over the past two pre-season's Veronin has probably been our best player, which says it all.

Hasn't Spearing been around a while now, I would have thought if he was actually any good he would have broke into the team by now.

It does slightly worry me, what with all the Hungarian kids etc we've got at Melwood at the moment. Even our own kids are getting pushed out of the Academies now let alone the first team.

I assume Rafa has a plan for all this thou, I know we do have a few other homegrown kids at Melwood but the question still is, will they ever be good enough. Let's hope so.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

Gary Ablett was home grown!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 9, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Yeah but over the past two pre-season's Veronin has probably been our best player, which says it all.
> 
> Hasn't Spearing been around a while now, I would have thought if he was actually any good he would have broke into the team by now.
> 
> ...



They will all be sold to Bolton, Newcastle and Blackburn for £2.5m each in 2-3 years time to finance the purchase of an over-priced English player


----------



## cybershot (Sep 9, 2008)

revol68 said:


> And Gerard and Torres won't be back.



Torres likely to be fit.

http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...objectid=21708403&siteid=50061-name_page.html


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 9, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Yeah but over the past two pre-season's Veronin has probably been our best player, which says it all.
> 
> *Hasn't Spearing been around a while now, I would have thought if he was actually any good he would have broke into the team by now.*
> 
> ...


 
On a few of the programmes following the reserves last year the opinion was that Spearing isn't good enough.  I like him though, plays with a lot of heart.  He's a bit small as well.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Torres likely to be fit.
> 
> http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...objectid=21708403&siteid=50061-name_page.html



Good news.

Gerrard out though - which means, same formation as last season.  Keane takes Gerrard's position.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 11, 2008)

Liverpool's owners Tom Hicks and George Gillett are ready to sell the club but want £300m more than Sheikh Mohammed's valuation of about £450m. (Daily Mirror) 

Their having a fucking laugh if that's true.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pool moments against Utd....

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N161243080911-0849.htm

must be missing a page or 2, very little this century???? ...strange







pride comes before a fall and all that


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 12, 2008)

*desperate times call for desperate measures*

Hello Lord. 

I know we haven't been in touch for a while, since you failed to heed my calls to part Jenny W's legs like Moses did the Red Sea back in the early 1990s. 

I lost faith y'see, what with the whole having to spill my seed on barren land thing that resulted from my unheard cry, but - hey! - let bygones be bygones. Thanks to Facebook I know she's shacked up with an Arsenal fan in Plymouth, so who's laughing now?

So it's been, what, 17 years since I last got in touch and lets face it I've had ample reason to do so in the interim. Did I bother you at half time in Istanbul? Or at 92 minutes in Cardiff? No mate. Figured you'd be busy enough, but if there's one thing I've learned, you sure do move in mysterious ways.

Talking of which, Lord, your benifience of late toward that mob from Salford has sore baffled me. The Red Devils, Lord! Justify that! 

Like that heathen DRINK? sez above, Lord, it's been a while since we put one over on them. If you're still righteously pissed off at taking your name in vain with the blessed Robbie then sorry about that one, t'was nothing personal. Anyway, he's gone now so let's not look back - remember what happened to Lot's wife, Lord, keep your eyes on the road ahead..

So I'm coming back to the fold, Lord, as I am sore afraid of another season coming off the rails before it's begun. Show your magnificence tomorrow, big man, and let us put one over those unholy cunts.

Cheers.


----------



## Iam (Sep 12, 2008)

Torres and Gerrard fit! Shocker!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 12, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Hello Lord.
> 
> I know we haven't been in touch for a while, since you failed to heed my calls to part Jenny W's legs like Moses did the Red Sea back in the early 1990s.
> 
> ...



Beautiful prayer man .

I remember a trip to Madrid a few years ago and I was in a big cathedral the day before a Pool v Utd game. I did something I’d never done before and haven’t done since. I lit a candle and said a little prayer…… for a home win. The next day we spent several hours messing around to access the pay per view action and after a couple of heated phone calls and about £20 in fees the game appeared. It was one of those Utd 3-1 or 3-2 wins and Carra scored 2 OGs.

‘My God’, I cried, ‘why hast thou foresaken me’? Well I didn’t actually. I cursed a bit then went out to the swimming pool to drown in my sorrows.

Tomorrow might be the one but might also be a ropey 1-0 away win. Again.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 12, 2008)

Biffo said:


> ropey 1-0 away win


 
Nailed on. He is a cruel and vengeful god.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 12, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Hello Lord.
> 
> I know we haven't been in touch for a while, since you failed to heed my calls to part Jenny W's legs like Moses did the Red Sea back in the early 1990s.
> 
> ...



Good stuff, but I hardly think we need a miracle to beat Man.Ure. Just a teensy bit of luck and a Torres hat-trick.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 12, 2008)

Journalist: Some comments were made by Alex Ferguson about Robbie Keane and the price you paid for him - were they ill-timed? 

Rafa: I think he was surprised about the price because he was cheap. They paid around £30m for Berbatov, Rooney or Ferdinand - or even £35m for Tevez. That is maybe where the surprise came from. 

(LFC TV)


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2008)

Quality comment from Rafa, but those players are slightly younger than Keano too.

I have a sneaky suspision (I can't spell this morning) that Fergie will grab the attention pre-match by naming Ronaldo in the starting XI or at least him being on the bench. edit: he's not in the squad, so maybe not, he looked perky enough in traning yesterday thou, supposed to be back on weds.

I'm getting really sad, but football is once again taking over my life, first thing I thought this morning was 'I really hope we beat those bastards today'


----------



## Dandred (Sep 13, 2008)

We are dominating this second half......hoping for a win soon!!!!


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2008)

Wahey!

2-1 up against Man U. 10 minutes to go!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 13, 2008)

2-1 get in there!!  

Hold on boys


----------



## agricola (Sep 13, 2008)

Vidic off, Utd have been shit ever since they went one up, deserved win for the shite if thats how it finishes.


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2008)

Vidic sent off!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2008)

NVP said:


> Vidic sent off!



Good stuff.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 13, 2008)

Yessss! Get in!


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm on a mission from God.


----------



## Voley (Sep 13, 2008)

(((Man U)))


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 13, 2008)

YESSSSSSS Get in there   Ryan Babel, i luvs ya


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 13, 2008)

Top of the league, lads!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 13, 2008)

Very much enjoyed that. Despite the early goal, Utd never looked convincing.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 13, 2008)

We look brilliant, nice width lots of attacking and expansive play, lovely movement and Babble starting to look the part.

Why we would consider selling Alonso I've no idea, he's fantastic.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 13, 2008)

Mascherano was immense, absolutely bossed it.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 13, 2008)

revol68 said:


> also why the fuck did Rafa pay 11 million for Babel to leave him sitting on the bench whilst Keane and Kuyt "run" the wings?



Hahahahahh   

Did you enjoy toady revol68? 

Did you enjoy Babel's goal?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2008)

At fucking last. A well deserved win. Well played Liverpool.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2008)

Good performance from us, not only was we due a good one agaisn't United, but that's the first time we've played really well this season.

Reira looked good and seemed to bring out better qualities in Aurelio down that left hand side, it was so refreshing, and such a relief, let's hope the boy don't get injured now.

Unlucky Vidic.


----------



## learydeary (Sep 13, 2008)

When was the last time we were top of the league?

I know it's a long way to go.. but normally we are continually play catch up

Rockin Rafa


----------



## aylee (Sep 13, 2008)

Interesting result.  It's still very early days, but maybe 'Pool will be in the hunt for the title this year ....


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 13, 2008)

aylee said:


> Interesting result.  It's still very early days, but maybe 'Pool will be in the hunt for the title this year ....



It's a cert. I've got the ear of the Lord.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2008)

learydeary said:


> When was the last time we were top of the league?
> 
> I know it's a long way to go.. but normally we are continually play catch up
> 
> Rockin Rafa



Probably about this time last year too, and for a day earlier in the season!


----------



## cybershot (Sep 13, 2008)

aylee said:


> Interesting result.  It's still very early days, but maybe 'Pool will be in the hunt for the title this year ....



We said this, this time last year after we thrased Derby County, we just need to keep winning our home games, and if we can continue to get ugly results away from home then I don't mind. We need to continue to get points off the other top 3 as well. It's very early days, as long as we're still in it come January this year, I'll be happy, lol. 

We don't lose games often, it was too many draws last year, especially at home, I mean we lost less games than United last season FFS.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 13, 2008)

We never start playing proper til after us Christmas dinners. 's traditional as Christmas turkey innit.

Yes, us. Not you.

Hence, you may have your moment in the sun.

Bring on the snow.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 13, 2008)

Ryan knows the score. It's all about the big man.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2008)

If City beat Chelsea it makes for an interesting top 4, even at this early stage  

Hull and Fulham for Europe?


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeh, c'mon Citeh!


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> We never start playing proper til after us Christmas dinners. 's traditional as Christmas turkey innit.
> 
> Yes, us. Not you.
> 
> ...



Half your team looked frozen to the spot today. 
Don't think i've seen a performance so poor from the scum at anfield.

Rooney just couldn't cope with the "fat granny shagger" chorus


----------



## Biffo (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we all owe a debt of gratitude to Corporate Whore for his fine prayer yesterday.

Although Utd went quiet after the first ten minutes the Pool were poor until the second half. Rafa must have given a fine half time talk because the second half was men against boys. Did Carrick going off make that much difference to Utd? They were invisible for the rest of the game. Imagine if Torres had played as well.

Did Berbatov get subbed after Utd's goal because I didn't see the cunt for the rest of the game. A snip at £30.75m Slur Alex. They should sell him. Every game he has started for Utd they have lost.

The bottom line is that not only did Utd take a fair and square beating (which hasn't happened at Anfield for a good while) but Liverpool played well for the first time this season. Without their two best players (apart from Gerrard's 20 mins). 

I'm happy.... and so is The Monster


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2008)

I like the look of the top four. Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal and Hull City. This is the future.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2008)

revol68 said:


> crhist every year youse arseholes get cocky and every year youse get beat.
> 
> And Gerard and Torres won't be back.



Well, you were half right.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 15, 2008)

Didn't get to watch the game as I was in work, seen highlights and looked at the match statistics and overall it looked like we deserved the win? 

Hopefully we can continue pulling out gritty results, need to focus on our away form too. Get all that sorted and we'll be there or there abouts come May.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 15, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Didn't get to watch the game as I was in work, seen highlights and looked at the match statistics and overall it looked like we deserved the win?



Apart from the first 10 minutes, the game was bossed.


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 16, 2008)

Marseille go 1 up then 2 mins later wonder goal from Gerrard.


----------



## pastieburt (Sep 16, 2008)

Two penalties scored by Gerrard but only one counts.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2008)

Stevie's goal was one of the best so far this season.

Well apart from Wes Browns


----------



## cybershot (Sep 16, 2008)

Fuck me that was close, good game to watch for the neutral especially a very open first half. Fantastic goal from Gerrard.

Going to be a great group, compared to some of the random crap that's in some of the other first four groups! (how the fuck have some of those teams even qualifed and we don't have the likes of AC this season)

We looked very tired in the second half, though Rafa made the wrong subs, Lucas didn't look good, Masc, Kuyt looked knackered, Babel should have scored, not brilliant, not bad, good enough result.

Thank fuck for Pepe, again.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Fuck me that was close, good game to watch for the neutral especially a very open first half. Fantastic goal from Gerrard.
> 
> Going to be a great group, compared to some of the random crap that's in some of the other first four groups! (how the fuck have some of those teams even qualifed and we don't have the likes of AC this season)
> 
> ...



Pepe and Carra played out of their skins. Would liked to have seen a bit more of Riera. 

Can't wait for the Derby


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2008)

Stevies wondergoal here


----------



## sorearm (Sep 16, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Stevie's goal was one of the best so far this season.
> 
> Well apart from Wes Browns





thought we were gonners in the latter bit of the 2nd half, marseille were on the attack and we looked a wee bit tired

good game


----------



## cybershot (Sep 16, 2008)

This 2-1 is getting a bit of a habit.

2-1 to the Liverpool, 2-1 to the Liverpool.

Always coming from behind too! If only I got that sort of action in my personal life.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 16, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Always coming from behind too! If only I got that sort of action in my personal life.



I'm sure there are loads of chaps out there who'd be happy to oblige you. There are loads of websites you could advertise on.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another good win. Beat PSV next game and a tricky group is well in control already.


----------



## gabi (Sep 16, 2008)

Great match. Marseille were unlucky to miss out any points really.

Wonder whose house got burgled tonight tho? My money's on el nino, its about time he discovered why nobody else of any quality wants to live in that shithole. Ask Robbie.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Sep 16, 2008)

gabi said:


> My money's on el nino, its about time he discovered why nobody else of any quality wants to live in that shithole. Ask Robbie.



Been, have you?


----------



## Sunray (Sep 16, 2008)

Marseille flattered to deceive at times. Very pretty but little end product.  

Great defending as always.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 17, 2008)

mmmSkyscraper said:


> Been, have you?


 
Fuck me, it's mmm, back from the dead.

First half good, second half not so good last night.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 17, 2008)

Decent first half, stunning goal by Stevie G but some players looked very tired in the second half.  Babel looked a lot more purposeful.  Their keeper made some good saves.  Reina and Carra were sound.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 17, 2008)

Should have finished them off, they are a good side but I can remember seeing more clear cut chances at their end than Liverpools. Their final ball was quite poor and easily defended. Its on them to attack given that they are at home.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 17, 2008)

2-1 seems to be our favourite scoreline this year. Nail-biting stuff.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoke at home coming up, I doubt it will be a 2-1 game though


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 20, 2008)

1-0 already.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 20, 2008)

Or maybe not..


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2008)

Should have been.......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2008)

Come on lads, we should be putting three or four past Stoke. Someone get the ball rolling.


----------



## mack (Sep 20, 2008)

Very poor, no guile, no luck, and very quiet crowd.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 20, 2008)

Forgive us Lord, for expressing our recent expression of the cardinal sin of pride. Lo, you have shown us it does indeed come before a fall.

Protect us, oh Lord, from the bitterness that surely awaits us next weekend.

Cheers, big guy.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2008)

mack said:


> Very poor, no guile, no luck, and very quiet crowd.




What can you do against 10 men in defense? 


We played well, just unlucky.

Should have been 1-0 after the first free kick


----------



## mack (Sep 20, 2008)

Dandred said:


> What can you do against 10 men in defense?



Well I dare say that had it been Man U or Chelsea at home against Stoke, they would have found a way through.  That's the difference between winning the league and not.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 20, 2008)

Bloody liverpool.  If they'd won I'd be almost halfway to a possible 3 grand off a 50p accumulator bet.

Bastards.


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2008)

Bloody hell. 

You should always beat Stoke at home, shouldn't you?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 20, 2008)

Shite today, not enough invention. Torres looked donald ducked imo and with Xabi and Gerrard shooting from long range with 10 in the box for stoke i'm glad i put a tenner on nil nil. The ladbrooks windfall made up for having to share half my seat with the fat cunt sat next to me. 
Why don't they have special seating areas for American size people


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a week after beating Manchester United, following a woeful United display, an own goal and an accidental goal from Babel, Liverpool have drawn 0-0 at home to Stoke.

Before today, Stoke hadn’t managed a clean sheet in any of their previous games this season. They started the season with a defeat against Bolton and have since lost against Middlesbrough and Everton.

Despite the point they picked up today, Stoke are still in the relegation zone, with a -3 goal difference.

“Too many people want to talk too early about titles and other things,” Benitez said after the United game. “We did well against Manchester United but we must be focused on the next game. We must not allow ourselves to get carried away. Clearly we must not think about what happened in the past and think only of our next game and making sure that we win it. Otherwise you waste what has gone before.”

Indeed. this year our year......not good enough by a long way


----------



## cybershot (Sep 20, 2008)

Goal looked ok from where i was standing, but I was in the Kop, so will have to see it tonight on MOTD, but if we had put away our chances we wouldn't even be talking about a dodgy ref decision. End of the day the final ball was never good enough, wether it be a cross or a shot. When Sorenson did have to make a save it was easy for him. Keane looks really low on confidence now too, which isn't good. He was a passenger for most of the game, I'd have rested him personally and played him on Tuesday agaisn't Crewe, he just needs a goal, and hopefully he can score agaisn't them! Although I expect it will be the likes of Ngog playing on Tues. is that game on Sky does anyone know?


----------



## cybershot (Sep 20, 2008)

mack said:


> Well I dare say that had it been Man U or Chelsea at home against Stoke, they would have found a way through.  That's the difference between winning the league and not.



Gotta agree, can only see the other top 3 spanking Stoke 3 or 4 to be honest.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 20, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Just a week after beating Manchester United, following a woeful United display, an own goal and an accidental goal from Babel, Liverpool have drawn 0-0 at home to Stoke.
> 
> Before today, Stoke hadn’t managed a clean sheet in any of their previous games this season. They started the season with a defeat against Bolton and have since lost against Middlesbrough and Everton.
> 
> ...



Ah, your back. Hi.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 20, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have made Torres my fantasy captain. Maybe I should buy Robbie Keane instead. He must be knocking a few in with a £20 million price tag....


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 20, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Ah, your back. Hi.



Yup... big day tomorrow...when are the pool gonna live up to the hype?... have a feeling the spawny win against a piss poor utd will be the highlight of the season....laughable


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2008)

The first team to keep a clean sheet v Stoke this season. Positives from negatives no? 

Disappointing but it happens. All 4 sides have now dropped 'gimme' points: Freescoring Utd home to the Toon, Chelsea home to Spurs and the Arse away to Fulham. Never mind. A good week slightly soured.

11 points from 15 is not to be sniffed at. Bring on the derby.


----------



## Voley (Sep 21, 2008)

Nowt wrong with that goal, though, was there?


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 21, 2008)

NVP said:


> Nowt wrong with that goal, though, was there?



No, I couldn't see anything wrong with it; it wasn't offside. Another poor referring decision.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 22, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Forgive us Lord, for expressing our recent expression of the cardinal sin of pride. Lo, you have shown us it does indeed come before a fall.
> 
> Protect us, oh Lord, from the bitterness that surely awaits us next weekend.
> 
> Cheers, big guy.


 


friedaweed said:


> Shite today, not enough invention. Torres looked donald ducked imo


 
Keep it up cw   Don't lose the faith 

Torres is looking ducked though atm and robbie keane needs a goal.  Will be interesting to see Tuesdays line up


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 26, 2008)

Lord, you sure did show us last week. My sin was pride, Lord, for I did not offer unto you a word before last Saturday's game and lo, you did show us who's boss and no mistake.

And thou didst see our greedy eyes, covetous of a hatful and thou didst throw a holy protection order on the visitor goal, yea like Jehovah saved Hezekiah and the inhabitants of Jerusalem from the hand of Sennacherib the king of Assyria.

And grown men did bang the bar in frustration at the same old story.

For our sins, Lord, we beg forgiveness. And I am here today, Lord, to ask of your protection as we enter into a most unholy place, one of much bitterness, Lord, such like Job.

Give us strength, Lord, to turn the other cheek when the usual chants begin, the fortitude to avoid the kind of senseless mistake that so blighted us in this place in days of the bald men, and give us Mascherano in midfield, Lord, for he maketh all the difference. 

Chinchin


----------



## tarannau (Sep 26, 2008)

So who's watching the game in Brixton then? My scouse red mate is going back to Toxteth to be with his kid soon and this is his final London stand.

In the blue corner it looks like The Effra will be the choice, with the local loudmouth Evertonian stereotype(s) in residence. And Hoothobananny for the Reds, although I'm reliably informed that there will be an Effra invasion at half time if the score allows gloating...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 26, 2008)

Riley in charge ffs

At least 2 sendings off I reckon.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 26, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Riley in charge ffs
> 
> At least 2 sendings off I reckon.



And they won't be in Blue shirts....


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 26, 2008)

It's got 0-0 written all over it but given i was on the match ball table when they tanked us at goodyson last year i am so hoping that we twat these Emanuel Kant's tmw. I've not spoken to my brother since he had that match ball handed to him by Kevin Ratcliffe 

Come onnnnnnNNNNN red men

My dream
Kean opens the scoring after 4 mins with assist from Torres. Torres scores pen after Stevie dives in box with Neville sent off. Gerrard scores debatable feekick stunner 0-3

The 'people-less club from kirby' can't even sell out a fucking Derby game
Supporters who have purchased at least one ticket from any of our previous home games this season or last season will be able to snap up the remaining tickets (one ticket per person).


----------



## big eejit (Sep 27, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> It's got 0-0 written all over it but given i was on the match ball table when they tanked us at goodyson last year i am so hoping that we twat these Emanuel Kant's tmw. I've not spoken to my brother since he had that match ball handed to him by Kevin Ratcliffe
> 
> Come onnnnnnNNNNN red men
> 
> ...



No class. Whatever happened to the Liverpool of yesteryear. You used to be a serious club. Worthy of reluctant admiration. Did the rot start with 'Rafa'? I don't know but Liverpool have lost it recently.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 27, 2008)

big eejit said:


> No class. Whatever happened to the Liverpool of yesteryear. You used to be a serious club. Worthy of reluctant admiration. Did the rot start with 'Rafa'? I don't know but Liverpool have lost it recently.



Oh come now, friedaweed puts the perfect scenario. We get the three points, you get something to bitch about for the next 30 years, everyone goes home happy.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 27, 2008)

If it is 0-0 Everton will release it on a DVD just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2008)

0 - 2 so far!!!! Torres is back!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 27, 2008)

This is just funny now, 2 goals disallowed for liverpool within a few mins after going 2-0 up.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 27, 2008)

Barely broke sweat - coulda had more if we hadn't eased off against the 10 men. Reina didn't make a save. Yakubu and Cahill combine to effectively silence any future Blue talk of diving and reckless challenges.

Praise be, 'n' all that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 27, 2008)

Great game for us, first goal from keane and Torres, who would have had a hat-trick were it not for that twat riley. the bitters shown up as the long ball merchants they are, how much was fellini again?


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 27, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> first goal from keane



I thought Torres got both 

ETA: doh! see what you mean.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 27, 2008)

big eejit said:


> No class. Whatever happened to the Liverpool of yesteryear. You used to be a serious club. Worthy of reluctant admiration. Did the rot start with 'Rafa'? I don't know but Liverpool have lost it recently.



I can't wait till we find it again.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2008)

Didn't think you lot looked paticularly good at any point in that game. Torres is utter class isn't he! When him and keane get on it properly it should be amazing.

Now if only you had wingers.

dave


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 27, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Didn't think you lot looked paticularly good at any point in that game.



No need really given how bad the other lot were


----------



## Relahni (Sep 27, 2008)

Easy


----------



## cybershot (Sep 27, 2008)

Relahni said:


> And they won't be in Blue shirts....



Well, there was 1, and guess what, he wore blue!!!


----------



## Relahni (Sep 27, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Well, there was 1, and guess what, he wore blue!!!



never a red card.

Riley is a shit ref.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2008)

big eejit said:


> No class. Whatever happened to the Liverpool of yesteryear. You used to be a serious club. Worthy of reluctant admiration. Did the rot start with 'Rafa'? I don't know but Liverpool have lost it recently.



 I hope you admired todays performance

In all fairness you should of ended with 11 men on the pitch. Shite reffin all round IMHO. Nothing shite about El Niño though, even Dirk was on good form today mom for me


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Oh come now, friedaweed puts the perfect scenario. We get the three points, you get something to bitch about for the next 30 years, everyone goes home happy.



 innit


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2008)

Robbie Keane doesn't like Riera.  So many times he had the ball and Riera acres of space and he decided booting at the Everton defence was preferable?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Robbie Keane doesn't like Viera. So many times he had the ball and Viera acres of space and he decided booting at the Everton defence was preferable?


 
Really?  Not seen the full match and the motd highlights didn't show any of that.

Lovely assist from Keane though, hope that boosts his confidence and he starts scoring soon.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> never a red card.
> 
> Riley is a shit ref.



In all honesty, I haven't seen it, I was a wedding yesterday. Will get MOTD on in a bit.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> never a red card.
> 
> Riley is a shit ref.



maybe he wanted Clattenberg's 'fame'.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2008)

Having seen many tackles like that get yellow it was a bit harsh.  I think it was for the fact that he followed it up with that boot to the back of the legs well after he had already missed the ball by miles.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 28, 2008)

cybershot said:


> In all honesty, I haven't seen it, I was a wedding yesterday. Will get MOTD on in a bit.


 
The foul didn't look like a red, yellow definitely, but not red.  I wondered if he gave it for dissent as well?  Well it wasn't dissent really, as in mouthing off, but Cahill walked away and wouldn't go over to Riley when he was calling him over so Riley walked towards him and pulled out a red.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Really?  Not seen the full match and the motd highlights didn't show any of that.
> 
> Lovely assist from Keane though, hope that boosts his confidence and he starts scoring soon.



In the first 10 or so minutes of the match it was really good to see some width in the play, its been some time since it was like that. Liverpool were raping them down the left side and getting behind them easily.

Then they just stopped supplying them however tirelessly both Riera and Dossena ran down there.  It all went a bit flat after that.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2008)

Christ, MOTD highlights really are shite, they even made Everton look good in the first half.

Can only assume Riley sent Cahill off because he kept walking away from him when he was trying to get him to come over and Riley had to charge on over to him, in which case instead of giving a straight red, he should have given him a yellow for the tackle and a yellow for dissent.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Christ, MOTD highlights really are shite, they even made Everton look good in the first half.
> 
> *Can only assume Riley sent Cahill off because he kept walking away from him when he was trying to get him to come over *and Riley had to charge on over to him, in which case instead of giving a straight red, he should have given him a yellow for the tackle and a yellow for dissent.



I did think that at the time. Live it pretty much looked like that and on MOTD Cahill refuses after three blows of the whistle to come back to Riley and even seemed to mutter "Fuck off" shortly before Riley shows the red.. Not seen a match report quote but expected a dissent comment from Riley which may have seen his inability to show Cahill the yellow progress to a straight red

Either way Cahill didn't help himself did he


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 28, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I did think that at the time. Live it pretty much looked like that and on MOTD Cahill refuses after three blows of the whistle to come back to Riley and even seemed to mutter "Fuck off" shortly before Riley shows the red.. Not seen a match report quote but expected a dissent comment from Riley which may have seen his inability to show Cahill the yellow progress to a straight red
> 
> Either way Cahill didn't help himself did he


 
Was listening to 5 live earlier today and that's what they said, foul punishable by a yellow plus lack of respect/dissent.  Silly Cahill


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Was listening to 5 live earlier today and that's what they said, foul punishable by a yellow plus lack of respect/dissent.  Silly Cahill



It would make sense given that Cahill more or less refused the show of the yellow by his unwillingness to meet the ref eye to eye. Only way i could see a justified red in this instance.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 28, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> It would make sense given that Cahill more or less refused the show of the yellow by his unwillingness to meet the ref eye to eye. Only way i could see a justified red in this instance.


 
Yep, he walked away and wouldn't go over to Riley despite his blowing his whistle a few times.  Should have been two yellows and a red though, and Riley should have explained his descision after the match though i think.

Might be a bit short of refs for next weekend if all this weekends fuckups are acted upon!  Listened to the wigan-man city game this alvo and they were caning the ref on the radio, and after the manure non-penalty and an apparently dodgy decision against spurs...not a good weekend for the fellas with whistles.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 28, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Yep, he walked away and wouldn't go over to Riley despite his blowing his whistle a few times.  Should have been two yellows and a red though, *and Riley should have explained his descision after the match though i think.*
> 
> Might be a bit short of refs for next weekend if all this weekends fuckups are acted upon!  Listened to the wigan-man city game this alvo and they were caning the ref on the radio, and after the manure non-penalty and an apparently dodgy decision against spurs...not a good weekend for the fellas with whistles.



I think this is the problem all round with respect for refs. I think it was said on motd.... you can accept their mistakes when they fuck up if they put their hands up but better still you can rationalize the context of their decisions a bit better when they actually fucking comment. 
I think given that they're pros now they should be forced to comment. It's the fans and the viewers who are paying so they should answer to the viewers post match like the players and management do. 

Be nice too if they forced old sourpuss sir Alexa to comment a bit more too. One of the main reasons i think he's a cunt is he won't face the cameras when his own fans are wanting an explanation.

I think Cahill deserved a red for his dissent+ tackle if we are to believe that refs are coming down on dissent but the tackle only deserved a yellow by its own merit.

Either way it helps the blues bitterness


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 28, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I think this is the problem all round with respect for refs. I think it was said on motd.... you can accept their mistakes when they fuck up if they put their hands up but better still you can rationalize the context of their decisions a bit better when they actually fucking comment.
> I think given that they're pros now they should be forced to comment. It's the fans and the viewers who are paying so they should answer to the viewers post match like the players and management do.
> 
> Be nice too if they forced old sourpuss sir Alexa to comment a bit more too. One of the main reasons i think he's a cunt is he won't face the cameras when his own fans are wanting an explanation.
> ...


 
Heh   Agree with you all the way there.


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 28, 2008)

Christ-like. I have seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen the light!


----------



## Biffo (Sep 29, 2008)

Watched the derby in a bar in Malaga. I was feeling extremely rough and nearly skipped the 2nd half to go back for a lie down. How I managed to jump around twice when Nando did the business I don't know, but goals are definitely good hangover cures. 

Everton seem to be getting worse on a weekly basis. Newcastle up next. Clash of the (think they are) giants.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2008)

That was a rubbish game to be fair. Aside from 5 mins from Torres it was largely a snoozefest.

I must admit that I thought Cahill had been booked in the handbags/pushing incident and that Riley had erred by not showing yellow then red for the second booking. It was never a straight red though.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Christ-like. I have seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen the light!



Looks more like a scene from Chicken Run to me. I won't comment on Mike Riley (aside to say that he's typical small man syndrome) (and a useless twat), but we didn't deserve anything from that game. Just hope for your sake that Torres remains injury free.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 29, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Looks more like a scene from Chicken Run to me. I won't comment on Mike Riley (aside to say that he's typical small man syndrome) (and a useless twat), but we didn't deserve anything from that game. Just hope for your sake that Torres remains injury free.



Mike Riley is shite.  It was an awful decision.  As awful as Yakubu's dive.  I'd be embarrassed to be an Evertonian watching that.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Yakubu was fed up playing on his own up front, getting long balls knocked in his general direction, which he couldn't do anything with. That said, I was pretty pissed off when he did get hold of a ball that he promptly threw himself to the floor! FFS man!


----------



## Relahni (Sep 29, 2008)

big eejit said:


> I think Yakubu was fed up playing on his own up front, getting long balls knocked in his general direction, which he couldn't do anything with. That said, I was pretty pissed off when he did get hold of a ball that he promptly threw himself to the floor! FFS man!



Yakubu is a flat track bully.  Any half decent outfit (see the match where you exited in the UEFA cup) and he's lost.  Against Newcastle and Spurs, he's a goal scoring machine.  

That said, he's slightly better than Marlon Harewood.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

Much better then harewood, only slightly better then carlton cole though.

dave


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2008)

Back to the refs, at the start of the season the FA said they would have ex refs doing studio analysis on Sky, Setanta and on MOTD, as part of the 'respect' thing so that a referee's perspective could also be put across in the anaysis of games if there was any dodgy decisions.

I haven't seen one on any programming yet this season at all?


----------



## Relahni (Sep 29, 2008)

Out of the "dodgy decisions" this weekend.

Ronaldo dives in the box is a default "no penalty", unless of course your name is Rob Styles - where anyone who falls over in the box = penalty.

The Wigan penalty - I thought when I first saw it was a pen.

The Cahill lunge - well, I don't think you should slide on the floor with your feet going into the opposition.  You may get the ball, but unless you are Darren Anderton, your body is bigger than the ball and you are going to get more of the opposition than the ball.  Therefore, the intent to hurt the opposition is there.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2008)

Everton are appealing against the red card.

This story from the mirror seems to be doing the rounds.
Riley changes his mind

Meanwhile in Refblunderland Bolton are looking for Styles to be axed from the prem.
The phrase "Sent to Chester" is one which now seems to be common phrase for dropped from the prem. What the fuck have my beloved Chester done to deserve these cunts?


----------



## corporate whore (Sep 29, 2008)

Isn't that a thing of beauty?

"Raise your fingers if you're a fat man"


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Sep 30, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Isn't that a thing of beauty?
> 
> "Raise your fingers if you're a fat man"



was this after Torres' first or second goal, as the fans seem confused - one is indicating it's his second, while the bloke's suggesting it's his first


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2008)

didn't know matt lucas was an everton fan


----------



## mack (Sep 30, 2008)

or Jade Goody


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone know how to get live streaming of the game tonight?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2008)

Keano


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Anyone know how to get live streaming of the game tonight?



you got pms 13 media player is working sweet


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2008)

2-0 at half time will do me.

Midfield fighting like gladiators

Can't believe that that fuckwit Andy Gray tried to suggest that Kean's strike wasn't what he intended. Perfectly crafted goal and proof that him and el nino are getting used to each other.

Dirks strike was admittedly one that was fortunate to pass the keeper but working like a Trojan as usual and worthy of his goal

I think we're starting to look quite good

Kean to bag more in second half. Stevie's 100 would be ace


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2008)

*100* getttinnn


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2008)

Great 100th goal.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2008)

Missed it last night but good result and well done Stevie G for 100 not out. 

Will rib the Chelsea boys a small amount at the office today


----------



## Biffo (Oct 2, 2008)

Played 11 Won 8 Drawn 3. Comfortable wins have replaced ropey wins and all is good. A win at Citeh on Sunday , ropey or comfortable, and I'll be even happier.

Well done to Keane (1), Gerrard (100) and Rafa (250).


----------



## Relahni (Oct 2, 2008)

They look good at the minute.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 2, 2008)

A demolition of City would be very pleasing. Shame it's not on the box.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 2, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> A demolition of City would be very pleasing. Shame it's not on the box.



It'll be streamed though


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 5, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> A demolition of City would be very pleasing.



lol


----------



## Diamond (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn, Torres is good.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes!

Looking good even with 10 men.


----------



## grubby local (Oct 5, 2008)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! you scouse fkkkkkers! really thought we had you then. kin el city.
gx


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Fucking great game. Get in there Dirky!! Classic comeback.

What is it about people trying to break Alonso's legs?

Bad shit about Skirtle. Looked like ligaments. Could be out for the season. Hope not but if so, welcome back Daniel Agger.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol



Cracking game. What a comeback!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2008)

Brilliant match, brilliant comeback. Score first agaisn't us this season at your peril. Just let us score first and be done with it.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2008)

Great comeback. Looking forward to seeing it on MOTD.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Brilliant match, brilliant comeback. Score first agaisn't us this season at your peril. Just let us score first and be done with it.



Best match I've seen in ages.....

Poor Skirtel


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2008)

Yassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!    

Get in there my son! 

Come on you Chelski fucks lets be having you!


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2008)

who's chelski?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2008)

strung_out said:


> who's chelski?



Is that a joke? Chelsea F.C.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Oct 5, 2008)

Great comeback.  Looking forward to seeing the highlights on motd too


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Is that a joke? Chelsea F.C.



why don't you say chelsea then instead of using that cunty tabloid phrase which isn't even correct seeing as abramovich is russian, making it chelskov?

sorry, i just hate the word chelski particularly when its not even a tabloid saying it


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2008)

strung_out said:


> why don't you say chelsea then instead of using that cunty tabloid phrase which isn't even correct seeing as abramovich is russian, making it chelskov?
> 
> sorry, i just hate the word chelski particularly when its not even a tabloid saying it



Come on now, it's used in a jokey mocking sense. There's no particular hate or thought behind the term, at least to my knowledge anyway.


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2008)

it's not linguistically correct though!


----------



## strung out (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm in a grumpy mood btw, don't mind me


----------



## Biffo (Oct 5, 2008)

Courtesy of RAWK: 






Gutted for Scary but a top drawer replacement awaits.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 5, 2008)

Carragher and Agger is fine. 

Great result coming back from 2-0 down.  Torres is back in form, Keane's coming good as well.  Riera gives the team balance.  It's good at the minute.  2 points ahead of Hull City iirc.  Would you have taken that before the start of the season after seven games.


----------



## mack (Oct 5, 2008)

Agger needs to start playing again regularly before he tattoos Skyrtles entire body!


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 6, 2008)

Great result, great second half. 

Settled, balanced team, Rafa moves in mysterious ways this year.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

The Red-Men are not looking too bad. 
Not sure if they can keep consistency in line with Chelsea but so far the signs are good.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 6, 2008)

Chelsea, it must be said, look a tremendous side this year. Organised, a bottomless squad - who was that guy at centre back? - and dare one say, easy on the eye. 

Thought Villa would get something out of that game, if only a belief they can rub shoulders with the big boys, but they got properly arse-fucked. 

No lube.

(((villa)))

So, pray the Lord will provide for all our flock on international duty this week, that they may return to the fold to slay that Steve Bruce hoodoo. 

Wigan's full of satanists. CorporateWhoreMissionFromGodTrueFax.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary Myrtl's done his posterior


































cruciate ligaments.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 6, 2008)

in sympathy for relahni i think 

i still maintain i want a fiver on liverpool to win the league. 

the bookies keep laughing at me though


----------



## tarannau (Oct 6, 2008)

Fuck that. I struck a jokey bet with C the Scouser that I'd support Liverpool if they win the league this year. They're actually looking vaguely convincing.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2008)

Playing them at Stamford Abramovidge looks like a tasty one. Perfect place for a Torres hattrick.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 7, 2008)

It's Sami Hyypia's birthday. He's a leeeetle bit older than me and an undeniable legend.

Hyvaa syntymapaivaa!


----------



## Relahni (Oct 7, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Playing them at Stamford Abramovidge looks like a tasty one. Perfect place for a Torres hattrick.



It'd be nice just to beat that lot and end their home run.

A hat trick is just being greedy.

Liverpool fans can be a bit spoilt!


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 7, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> It's Sami Hyypia's birthday. He's a leeeetle bit older than me and an undeniable legend.
> 
> Hyvaa syntymapaivaa!



Happy Birthday, big guy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'd support Liverpool if they win the league this year.


Glory hunting twat. 



Still too early, we've had good starts before.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 9, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> It's Sami Hyypia's birthday. He's a leeeetle bit older than me and an undeniable legend.



Footballers older than you - best enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 9, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Still too early, we've had good starts before.



It's been many a season though when we've had the guts and will to come from 2-0 down from behind at half time to win the match, away and all too. 

I know the CL final is an exception but we always do well in Europe.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 9, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Footballers older than you - best enjoy it while it lasts.



I actually like Teddy Sheringham these days....


----------



## Relahni (Oct 9, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Still too early, we've had good starts before.



No chance imo.

Hope I'm wrong but think we will finish around 5-10 points short.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> No chance imo.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong but think we will finish around 5-10 points short.



Beating Chelsea at Stamford Bridge would be a real boost imo.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 9, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Beating Chelsea at Stamford Bridge would be a real boost imo.



I think that's more likely. It would be great to beat that lot.  Imagine, Everton, Mancs and Nu Chelsea beaten and it's not even November!!!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> No chance imo.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong but think we will finish around 5-10 points short.


It all depends on whether we can make it into the new year still in the hunt imo. We will have a blip, it's just how long it will take us to get over it. We have got an easy run in.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 10, 2008)

I think beating Wigan in a week's time is more important than the Chelsea game. Both corresponding games last season were drawn but losing 2 points against the likes of Wigan at home is where it went wrong last season. If 5 drawn games had been turned into wins last season LFC would have finished a point above Utd. 

Sunderland and Man City away and Boro at home have brought 9 points this season when the games were heading for draws or worse. That bodes well. Beating Wigan and drawing at Chelsea would be great.  Chelsea have easily looked the best team in the league this season so far. 2 wins would be time to start thinking the unthinkable.


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 10, 2008)

Allegedly LFC are in financial trouble, their £350m of debt needs to be restructured partly in Jan and nobody wants to offer the cash.

Anyone need Torres on the cheap?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 10, 2008)

Read on teamtalk that man city are conmsiderig offerig torress 200k a week to sign for them!


clearly bollocks but funny.

dave


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 10, 2008)

How bad would it be if true though, the one time recently they stand a real chance and money gets in the way.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Oct 10, 2008)

Read on teamtalk that man utd are considering offering torres a genuine chance to win the Premiership title if he signs for them!


----------



## Biffo (Oct 10, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> Allegedly LFC are in financial trouble, their £350m of debt needs to be restructured partly in Jan and nobody wants to offer the cash.
> 
> Anyone need Torres on the cheap?



Wrong on two counts. Unfortunately it appears that Tom & Jerry have been given the extra six months - ie to Jul 09 by the banks. If this offer is withdrawn at any time or they choose to bail out, Sheikh Mo (and a couple of other parties) is waiting in the wings to splash the cash and buy the club outright.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 10, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> Read on teamtalk that man utd are considering offering torres a genuine chance to win the Premiership title if he signs for them!



But then he couldn't achieve his dream


----------



## g force (Oct 10, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Wrong on two counts. Unfortunately it appears that Tom & Jerry have been given the extra six months - ie to Jul 09 by the banks. If this offer is withdrawn at any time or they choose to bail out, Sheikh Mo (and a couple of other parties) is waiting in the wings to splash the cash and buy the club outright.



Ha ha....of course they are...much of Dubai (indeed the UAE's) finance is leveraged debt too. Now they have more chance of paying it back due to oil (in the same way as Roman could pay off Chelsea's) but it's done in exactly the same way as the Glazers. How much will the Yanks want? £450m? What bank is going lend them that when their own balance sheets are royally screwed?


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 10, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Footballers older than you - best enjoy it while it lasts.


 
 Mark Crossley will still be playing when I'm 60..



Relahni said:


> No chance imo.


 
That's the spirit! This is no  place for unbridled optimism.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 10, 2008)

g force said:


> Ha ha....of course they are...much of Dubai (indeed the UAE's) finance is leveraged debt too. Now they have more chance of paying it back due to oil (in the same way as Roman could pay off Chelsea's) but it's done in exactly the same way as the Glazers. How much will the Yanks want? £450m? What bank is going lend them that when their own balance sheets are royally screwed?



I'm talking about an individual as opposed to an organisation. DIC aren't in the frame anymore but the Sheikh (and his own personal wealth) is. 

The Yanks currently want in excess of £500m which he is not willing to pay. Gillett wants to sell but Hicks will not sell unless he has to - hence the extreme price. If the bank calls the loan in early then he will have no option.


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 10, 2008)

At the mo you have 2 owners who have put in £1.3m of their own money to buy the club. 

They have £245m in loans to KFL with only 1 source of revenue, the club.

The club has a £65m loan from the group, to be repaid when the group needs.
The club also has a £105m facility, with £60 earmarked for the stadium and now unusable. The rest of the facility is like a big overdraft.

So, who is servicing the cost of buying the club? The yanks? NO.... It is the paying fan.

Debt on £100m @9% directly + £200m @ 5% covering the debt of the group (someone has to ) = about £20m a year from your tickets.

Fools!

And for info, £105m has to refinanced in Jan, even if they do ask for an extension in writing.

The really nice thing is that the yanks have to by law cover the cost of buying the club personally if it all goes tits up (anyone told them that yet?), this was set at about £240m, so the absolute most the banks could chase LFC for is £110m.

That being the case, keep your cash in your pocket, don't go to any more games or buy any shirts. 
Don't watch the games on the telly.
They go bump, bank sells them for 300m to someone more worthy who wont be charging you for the privilege of them owning the club.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 11, 2008)

I fucking hate Internationals!


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 11, 2008)

Innit.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.liverpoolbanter.co.uk/2008/10/video-rafa-gerrard-carragher-o.html

Had to share this impressionist I just found.. the guy is brilliant.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 13, 2008)

I liked his Michael Owen.  Shola Ameobi.  lol


----------



## Biffo (Oct 14, 2008)

Posted on the La Liga thread but more relevant here now I suppose. 

Athletico Madrid apparently have to play their next 3 Champions League home games at a neutral venue (300km from Madrid) following trouble at their home match v Marseille 2 weeks ago. The Police appeared to batter Marseille fans with little or no provocation.

Very short notice for Liverpool fans who have flights and accommodation booked for Madrid next week. Is this Uefa taking the piss following the 2007 final?

ETA: Confirmed here - http://www.uefa.com/uefa/keytopics/kind=512/newsid=761348.html

So disgruntled LFC and AM fans travelling at least 300kms from Madrid are going to be in a good mood for this game then. 8 days notice ffs.


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 14, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Very short notice for Liverpool fans who have flights and accommodation booked for Madrid next week. Is this Uefa taking the piss following the 2007 final?



Nah, the two match home ban was probably rushed in so they could be served during the group stage (in case they fail to make it to the knockouts?). 
The Spaniards also get a record fine and for both games against Liverpool Aguirre "will not be allowed at an official event during and after the match, or in the tunnel, technical area or dressing room. Any communication with the team is also forbidden."

I agree it's a pisser for the fans who've already made arrangements.


----------



## g force (Oct 14, 2008)

Good news IMO...something had to be done. Shame for LFC fans who have booked but the wider message is more important. In terms of where they'll play, banning Madrid makes things tricky because of capacity issues.

As I said in the La Liga thread the basic options seem to be:

Getafe (Madrid outskirts..so maybe too close but less hassle for fans), cap 17,000
Valladolid - Jose Zorilla, cap 26,500
Real Zaragoza - La Romerda, cap 35,000
Valencia - Mestella cap 55,000 - but also in the CL league so tricky but a long way from MAdrid.

Of course, you'd have to think Valencia wouldn't want to host another game anyway so I'd think Zaragoza's the front runner due to the larger capacity and being far more 'neutral' than Getafe.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2008)

would seem only reasonable to make AM to pay for any Liverpool fans arriving into Madrid to be transferred to and from the match, wtf should they (liverpool supporters) lose out as well?


----------



## g force (Oct 14, 2008)

Depends where it's held TBH....because barring Getafe (which IMO isn't an option anyway) getting anyone transferred will be difficult. Atleti could put on a shed load of coaches and take the fans to the stadium. The best option (logistically) would be Valldolid, about 2.5 hours by car and I guess 26,000 capacity stadium would suffice. You could then get back to Madrid for hotels/flights etc after the game.

Zaragoza by car is 3.5 hours.
Valencia is closer to 4 hours.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2008)

its got to be 300k away from Madrid, so that would probably have to be Valencia/Zaragoza I'd guess. Or Real Sociedads place, be nice for them to go to Aldo's old ground.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 14, 2008)

The Liverpool Echo is suggesting Valencia will b ethe venue, but not quoting a source. 

If Athletico Madrid appeal, a result will not be known until Sunday. This incident happened two weeks ago. I can't see beyond Uefa's timing of this as an opportunity to fuck Liverpool off whilst doing the right thing against Athletico Madrid.


----------



## strung out (Oct 14, 2008)

and quite right too


----------



## g force (Oct 14, 2008)

belboid said:


> its got to be 300k away from Madrid, so that would probably have to be Valencia/Zaragoza I'd guess. Or Real Sociedads place, be nice for them to go to Aldo's old ground.



Has to be 300km minimum? I agree Valencia is the best option but Zaragoza is just a lot easier logistically, it punishes Atleti but is still far enough way to be considered Neutral.


----------



## belboid (Oct 14, 2008)

i imagine its minimum, would be hard to find a ground precisely that far (or maybe thats another part of their cunning plan....) so sayeth biffo's link


----------



## g force (Oct 14, 2008)

Nou Camp then..we're away in Switzerland that night, it's got decent airport links to Madrid, high speed rail line between the two cities, potential to swap flights from multiple UK airports.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 16, 2008)

Torres is out for about 10 days (hamstring) which would mean him missing Wigan home and Athletico Madrid and Chelsea away  Mind you, he wasn't required in the defeat of Man Utd so maybe he's just a luxury player......?

Babel is also injured and Benayoun has been playing on painkilling injections.

Keane/Kuyt or Keane/Gerrard in a 4-4-2 would work.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 16, 2008)

Couldn't really give a toss about missing him for the first two games as we should win those but I reckon we need Torres for the Chelsea game. But maybe I'm wrong and Kuyt and Keane will link up well for a few goals. Who knows.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 16, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Couldn't really give a toss about missing him for the first two games as we should win those but I reckon we need Torres for the Chelsea game. But maybe I'm wrong and Kuyt and Keane will link up well for a few goals. Who knows.



I'd be happy with a draw against A Madrid tbh.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Time for others to step up. The Lord will provide.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 16, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Time for others to step up. The Lord will provide.



Put your hands up for Dirk Kuyt. 

Hallelujah!


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 16, 2008)

Preach on, brother Relahni, preach on.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 16, 2008)

mugs


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 16, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> mugs


 
Get thee behind me, DRINK?!


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 16, 2008)

hope you lose as always....more interestingly chelsea look f*cked for injuries haha.... 

adieu w*nkers and your sh*te team


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 16, 2008)

I fear this one is beyond redemption.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2008)

Rumours that Heskey might go back to Liverpool...


----------



## Relahni (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone else think we'll get only a point max against Wigan.......

<doom and gloom>


----------



## Biffo (Oct 17, 2008)

Wigan to take the lead. Liverpool to storm back second half and win 3-1.

I saw a link to Heskey a couple of months ago too. Rafa has a penchant for low scoring centre forwards who work hard so it's feasible I suppose.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 17, 2008)

Atletico get their appeal. Looks like its back on now.
bbc


----------



## Sunray (Oct 18, 2008)

Heskey would be mad to leave Wigan tbh.  He's gonna sit on the bench a lot more than he would at wigan. 

Still falls over too easily for my liking.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Heskey would be mad to leave Wigan tbh.  He's gonna sit on the bench a lot more than he would at wigan.
> 
> Still falls over too easily for my liking.



Yeah, I mean falling over on the pitch is loads more fun than sitting on a bench.

Liverpool 0-0 Wigan


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1677279/
Zakis 2nd goal


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1677279/
> Zakis 2nd goal



What a belter!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2008)

Fucking useless scouse cunts.  Got them in my accumulator.  When I want them to fucking win they don't


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

Fuckin ace
3-2


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fucking useless scouse cunts.  Got them in my accumulator.  When I want them to fucking win they don't



Keep the faith brother. Keep the faith.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fucking useless scouse cunts.  Got them in my accumulator.  When I want them to fucking win they don't



Que?

How much you win?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 18, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Fuckin ace
> 3-2




Init we are the comeback heroes


----------



## strung out (Oct 18, 2008)

jammy cunts


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 18, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Que?
> 
> How much you win?



I didn't.  I fucked up the results from the Championship.

*Makes note to self to take marty21's advice and only put about 5 teams in a accumulator at once instead of trying to win thousands each time*


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

Dandred said:


> Init we are the comeback heroes



Some good individual performances there. But in all it winning ugly again
Don't know what the fuck Bruce was whinging about the sending off for either he nearly chopped Xabi in half for the second yellow

Dirk does it again


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I didn't.  I fucked up the results from the Championship.
> 
> *Makes note to self to take marty21's advice and only put about 5 teams in a accumulator at once instead of trying to win thousands each time*



 5's plenty ftw


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

strung_out said:


> jammy cunts



Nothing jammy about that win, maybe a tadge lime jelly but not too bitter


----------



## Biffo (Oct 18, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Wigan to take the lead. Liverpool to storm back second half and win 3-1.



Not a bad prediction there young man. Nearly spot on.

Hell of a game. Amazing second goal by Zaki. Nice to see Albie net his first one and well done to Dirk The Unstoppable Goal Machine


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 18, 2008)

It is all about winning don't get me wrong and granted you would have lost that a few years ago though have just watched Liverpool and Chelsea play this arvo....( this streaming is class ) and the gulf between the two is massive.and chelsea were missing half a team....still a win is a win gonna hopefully watch utd stick a few on West Brom


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 18, 2008)

We are invincible.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> It is all about winning don't get me wrong and granted you would have lost that a few years ago though have just watched Liverpool and Chelsea play this arvo....( this streaming is class ) and the gulf between the two is massive.and chelsea were missing half a team....still a win is a win gonna hopefully watch utd stick a few on West Brom



Maybe we'll see what the gulf betweem manure and chelsea is then too


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> It is all about winning don't get me wrong and granted you would have lost that a few years ago though have just watched Liverpool and Chelsea play this arvo....( this streaming is class ) and the gulf between the two is massive.and chelsea were missing half a team....still a win is a win gonna hopefully watch utd stick a few on West Brom



Boro and Wigan are different beasts, Our match vs chelsea will be interesting.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 18, 2008)

Get in there my son. Showing a winning attitude this year, bring on Chelsea!


----------



## Relahni (Oct 18, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Boro and Wigan are different beasts, Our match vs chelsea will be interesting.



It will be. 

The unbeaten record at home has to come to an end at some point.  Chelsea are at their peak at the minute, we are no where near ours, yet we have the same amount of points!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 18, 2008)

Relahni said:


> yet we have the same amount of points!



Aye but when you take goal difference into account then Chelsea are miles ahead.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Oct 18, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Aye but when you take goal difference into account then Chelsea are miles ahead.



to be fair, all the goal difference in the world never amounts to more than a point in principle


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 19, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> to be fair, all the goal difference in the world never amounts to more than a point in principle




It really won't come down to that...chelsea and utd will be one and two...hate to say it though think it is chelsea's year this year...big difference is big Phil.

Loved his comments about all the international injuries testing his capability as a manger whilst rafa was whining like a baby about torres....

I'm biased I know though Liverpool are scraping by and they look poor... yeah the whole grinding out results carries weight but there is not enough class in that team to challenge for anything...enjoy it and you will come closer than in the past though watching you today was comical, watching chelsea was frightening....though we have played them c*nts and got a point...your lucky cupfinal win against us will count for shit come the end of the season...maybe I'm wrong though doubt it....we shall see, still looking forward to spuds struggling tomorrow


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 19, 2008)

The above incoherence should serve as a salient reminder to one and all not to post upon one's return from teh pub.

Best and worst of Agger yesterday. Glad he's got that fuck up out of the way before next weekend. His approach play for Dirk's first was a thing of beauty, however. I'd play him left wing if Riera hadn't proved such an astute buy. 

Next game would be a good one to find top form.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 19, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> The above incoherence should serve as a salient reminder to one and all not to post upon one's return from teh pub.
> .


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 19, 2008)

Dirk is God!


----------



## Relahni (Oct 19, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> Dirk is God!



Put your hands up for Dirk Kuyt.

Halelujah


----------



## ch750536 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article4988378.ece


They want to sell now, they can't service the debt.

Allegedly the debt is available to buy for between 50-70p per pound.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> They want to sell now, they can't service the debt.



Shall we all chip in? 

Couple of big games coming up now, especially Chelsea at the weekend 

The Red Men are doing well but Chelsea seem to be flying.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 22, 2008)

Luis Garcia - he drinks Sangria.......


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Shall we all chip in?
> 
> Couple of big games coming up now, especially Chelsea at the weekend
> 
> The Red Men are doing well but Chelsea seem to be flying.



Best news i've heard all season. Funny how these yank muppets always seem to leak something out every time we've got a big game on

Isn't it about time JK Rowling bought a club. I'd like to see her in the directors box and the programme every week


----------



## Relahni (Oct 22, 2008)

Rafa said most of the team were fucked at half time.

We looked a bit leggy in the second half although it would have been some goal if Ryan Babel had scored with his head.

Andy Gray is still a cunt.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 23, 2008)

The proverbial game of 2 halves. Think the wind was an influence. Some shocking offside decisions by the linesman, Keane was just off but Benayoun was on. They had a good goal ruled out. Foul on Riera should have been a pen. So it kind of evened itself out.

P14 W10 D4. A damn fine start to the season considering the ropey first few games. Big test on Sunday. Can see Keane misssing this if his groin was the reason for his early exit last night. Would be happy with a draw tbh.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 24, 2008)

Yup a draw on sunday and a spanking of pompey on weds night would be nice as i'm taking the lad.

Thought we rode our luck a bit against AM but it paid off. 7 points, joint top, home games to come


----------



## Sunray (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice, some nice passing and some excellent defending which is about time really.

Chelsea are very narrow.  Apart from the odd corner its all down the middle which is going to take something special to beat that back four.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2008)

Xabi Alonso

We need to push up a bit now and nab these on the counter early in the 2nd half.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2008)

We can't keep doing what we did for the last part of the first half....


My heart is racing 

Come on lads, finish them off in the second


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like we got this one!!!!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Oct 26, 2008)

Fucken A


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2008)

Take those 86 games and stick them up your arse!!!!!!


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2008)

*Get innnNNNNN!!!*

Made them look quite ordinary in the second half. I think Stoke gave us a better game


----------



## revol68 (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers liverpool, i have a feeling that resut will have more significance for man utd than liverpool at the end of the season.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2008)

revol68 said:


> cheers liverpool, i have a feeling that resut will have more significance for man utd than liverpool at the end of the season.



Big thanks to Everton too


----------



## Sunray (Oct 26, 2008)

Just need to do Arsenal for the set.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2008)

Unbeaten from Feb 2004 until now,some home record ,so much for Scolaris boast of going through a season unbeaten


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2008)

Great result, particularly with Man U only drawing yesterday. 

Pretty even match, I thought, but we deserved the win. I wasn't too optimistic before the kick-off, tbh, but it was good to see them close Chelsea down so well. Great stuff.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2008)

Reasons to be cheerful:

1. Liverpool hardly ever beat the other Top 4 Teams. This season - played 2 won 2.

2. Liverpool rely too heavily on Torres for goals. He has played in neither of the aforementioned wins.

3. 8 points above Man Utd. Mind the gap.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 26, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Reasons to be cheerful:
> 
> 1. Liverpool hardly ever beat the other Top 4 Teams. This season - played 2 won 2.
> 
> ...



Word!

Also beaten Evershite away and Man Citeh away.

Very good start to the season and we haven't even reached anywhere near our best.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 26, 2008)

What I liked best about today's win was Xabi's goal. Pure Frank Lampardesque


----------



## N_igma (Oct 26, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Get in there! Ecstatic!


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2008)

It was soo nice hearing scolari saying we were the better team

His English is improving all the time


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Great result. Just need to keep the consistency going - so far so good!


----------



## Relahni (Oct 26, 2008)

xabi alonso


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2008)

Really good performance from us, we deserved all three points, played some really good football at times, still early days.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 27, 2008)

Beating the top two without Fernando Torres is some feat!


----------



## Rollem (Oct 27, 2008)

i will put it in print

liverpool will win the league this season


----------



## Relahni (Oct 27, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i will put it in print
> 
> liverpool will win the league this season



Maybe, although I'm not overly convinced as it goes.  Dropping points against Stoke City isn't exactly what Champions are made of.

Beating Chelsea, Man Utd, local bitter rivals and Moneybagchester City after 9games is pretty good going though.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 27, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Maybe, although I'm not overly convinced as it goes.  Dropping points against Stoke City isn't exactly what Champions are made of.



1 bad result in 9 is ok. Utd only drew at home to Newcastle and away to Everton. Chelsea only drew at home to Spurs. Arsenal lost at home to Hull and away to Fulham and drew at Sunderland. The only other points Liverpool have dropped is a draw at Villa. Not many teams will win there this season. 

That said I’m still very cautious. A win v Pompey on Weds is the next priority.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 27, 2008)

Biffo said:


> 1 bad result in 9 is ok. Utd only drew at home to Newcastle and away to Everton. Chelsea only drew at home to Spurs. Arsenal lost at home to Hull and away to Fulham and drew at Sunderland. The only other points Liverpool have dropped is a draw at Villa. Not many teams will win there this season.
> 
> That said I’m still very cautious. A win v Pompey on Weds is the next priority.



I guess the Stoke match was "one of those games" - 30 shots on and off target but still end up with only a point.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in Manchester of all places this weekend, enjoying the hospitality of some nice Citeh fans and generally keeping my head down. Other commitments meant I couldn't watch or listen to the game, but a mate texted me the result and I was shaking like a shitting dog.

Get.
The.
Fuck.
In.


----------



## corporate whore (Oct 27, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i will put it in print
> 
> liverpool will win the league this season



I'm sorry, but this is no place for optimism.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 27, 2008)

I watched it in The Constitution in Pimlico... surrounded by Chelsea fans.

Was a treat. And they took it really well. So fair play.

I remember watching the famous 3-3 draw with united in a pub called the Railway in Levenshulme, Manchester.

The United fans were far less... sporting. I only just made it out.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 27, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> ..........I was shaking like a shitting dog.



 x 10


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

NVP said:


> Great result, particularly with Man U only drawing yesterday.



Never thought that the Red Men would win this, was hoping for a draw at best!!! Really gutted I could not get to watch the match but watched the highlights and looked bloody good. 

Chelsea losing 
Man Utd drawing 
Spurs winning 
Hull winning 

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## Relahni (Oct 28, 2008)

Where's Revol and Drink? gone?

I gather the greasy Portuguese lady boy is now saying that they are a cup team this season.  lol


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

Fuck that. I had to endure the scouser celebrations and Toxteh hugs for most of Saturday from my mate C. Suddenly that bet's actually looking a little more ropey for me.

I think I'm still safe, but the chances of becoming a plastic scouse gloryhunter are improving, worryingly. Big result for the Pool there.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I think I'm still safe, *but the chances of becoming a plastic scouse gloryhunter are improving*, worryingly.



It's ok, just like the tens of thousands of others....


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

I know. I suppose I'm the right age - many of my classmates were plastic scouse in their success years. I'm as dismissive of them as I am the gloryhunting united munchkins.

It's a bet that I'm hoping won't bite me on the arse. It seemed harmless, unfeasible and jokey at the time.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.justin.tv/psn4

1-0. Gerrard pen. 12 mins to go.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucky tonight, James had a very good game, he nearly got to the penalty too.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 29, 2008)

A rotation inspired team struggles against a 10 man defence but gets the 3 points. Not pretty but yet another win. 26 points out of 30. Can't fault it.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 29, 2008)

Lucky escape for you lot there. If Diop wasnt such a dinlo 

N/M. Spuds scored 4 and draw from the looks of it. FFS


----------



## N_igma (Oct 29, 2008)

Still top! Keep this form up and no one will catch us!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Biffo said:


> A rotation inspired team struggles against a 10 man defence but gets the 3 points. Not pretty but yet another win. 26 points out of 30. Can't fault it.



Yep. 

The Reds do not inspire in the same way as Chelsea and Man Utd do but they are grinding out the results. It is a bloody good start to the season but it is a long road and I hope that the 0-0 results don't start reappearing.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 30, 2008)

Good result.  Pompey came with the team coach in front of the goal.  

It'll be tough on Saturday.  Spurs are cock a hoop, not sure if we have Torres back.  They will wheel out Ledley King for his once a week game.

Should be a cracking game, but could go either way.  Would be happy with a point.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 30, 2008)

'I'd take a draw' has been my mantra for years now. I suppose if a genuine challenge is to be made, winning at Spurs is a requirement. 

A draw wouldn't be too bad a thing though.This great run has made me realise that the next defeat will leave me empty, hurt and hollow - like in the 80s when were defeats we few and far between.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 30, 2008)

Biffo said:


> 'I'd take a draw' has been my mantra for years now. I suppose if a genuine challenge is to be made, winning at Spurs is a requirement.
> 
> A draw wouldn't be too bad a thing though.This great run has made me realise that the next defeat will leave me empty, hurt and hollow - like in the 80s when were defeats we few and far between.



Hopefully Spurs will throw more gifts to the opposition on Saturday.

Some of their defending was comical.  Their keeper looks pretty good though. Like a poor mans David James....

lol


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 30, 2008)

It was fucking cold at Anfield last night I think the cold got to babel he looked off the pace for most of the game. Dirk did his usual best and it was good to see Sami back but a frustrating game to watch and it felt just like the stoke game until superman gave us the pen

Agree with Relahni, they did park the coach in front of the goal and i think Adams fucked up by not playing Dafoe earlier. I think he'd of given us some problems. 

Nice to see Carra and Sami getting forward too but i do hope they're a little more cautious against better opposition. 

Highlight as always with this fixture was the hard hitting humour of the Pompey fans "Who the fuck is Harry Redknapp" Even though they sent 800 tickets back they were still in good form

No bell ringer though


----------



## big eejit (Oct 30, 2008)

Sell me your shares and I'll let go of your balls.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 30, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Sell me your shares and I'll let go of your balls.



Had a win have ya


----------



## Relahni (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone going to the Spurts game?

I've got mixed memories about White Hart Lane.  Was in line with Steve McMahon, breaking Gazza's nose (in the Tottenham end)! Also, remember Nayim scoring a cracking goal in a 2-0 defeat.  It kicked off afterwards as well (on hte long march home through the streets of Tottenham).

Been to another where we got beat and another where we won.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw Spurs beat 2-1 LFC at WHL a few years back. God scored first then they scored twice before half time. We were in with the home fans and one behind us thought Traore was Heskey.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2008)

Biffo said:


> I saw Spurs beat 2-1 LFC at WHL a few years back. *God scored first* then they scored twice before half time.



When did you sign him then?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2008)

Your probably gonna lose, Gerrard giving it the big one about feeling invincible  all very well though is a recipie for disaster...only this time last week Scolari was giving it the big one about not losing all season??....why don't people wait until they have actually done something rather than setting themselves up for a fall....


Liverpool should walk it really though the harry factor may come into play would be typical if he came in and got something against the Arse and the mickey mousers...we shall see


----------



## Relahni (Oct 31, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Your probably gonna lose, Gerrard giving it the big one about feeling invincible  all very well though is a recipie for disaster...only this time last week Scolari was giving it the big one about not losing all season??....why don't people wait until they have actually done something rather than setting themselves up for a fall....
> 
> 
> Liverpool should walk it really though the harry factor may come into play would be typical if he came in and got something against the Arse and the mickey mousers...we shall see



I hope Tottenham defenders pass teh ball to Torres, like they did to Arsenal forwards.  And if we are 4-2 up, I don't think we'll be falling over and giving the ball away like Fabregas and that clumsy defender did.

It'll be straight in the corner!!!

Would be happy with a point, but it'll be a close game, could go either way.

Has your manager had his liver transplant yet?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I hope Tottenham defenders pass teh ball to Torres, like they did to Arsenal forwards.  And if we are 4-2 up, I don't think we'll be falling over and giving the ball away like Fabregas and that clumsy defender did.
> 
> It'll be straight in the corner!!!
> 
> ...




Dunno...I put it down to all those celebratory drinks he must have had  after racking up more silverware....comes with the territory at OT...


----------



## Relahni (Oct 31, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Dunno...I put it down to all those celebratory drinks he must have had  after racking up more silverware....comes with the territory at OT...



Do you think he'll last until the end of the season?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Do you think he'll last until the end of the season?



No probs...he's scottish for f*cks sake, spect he has battered mars bars for breakfast washed down with buckfast...tis in the blood...plus being a knight of the realm he's probably got special powers or summit..no doubt he will still be winning trophies when Rafa has slunk back title less to Majorca or some other middling spansih outfit


----------



## Relahni (Oct 31, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> No probs...he's scottish for f*cks sake, spect he has battered mars bars for breakfast washed down with buckfast...tis in the blood...plus being a knight of the realm he's probably got special powers or summit..no doubt he will still be winning trophies when Rafa has slunk back title less to Majorca or some other middling spansih outfit



Scottish folk do have a shorter life expectancy you know.

He's gone past the shitting himself in cars stage - that was a few years ago.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 1, 2008)

They seek him here they seek him there
Dirk Kuyt scores everywhere


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2008)

hahah suck that up Carragher you overrated cunt!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2008)

ffs


----------



## Dandred (Nov 1, 2008)

fuckerty fuck fuck fuck.........

2-1 shit


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 1, 2008)

blew it

Well done spurs. 

It's what Adams should of done on weds night TBH with Dafoe. Too cautious Rafa, babel looks like he's forgotten his boots in bad weather, should of left Robbie on and played counter with him and Dirk.

Nice one Harry If he'd stayed at Pompey our unbeaten run would of ended on weds.

Dare say it'll do'em good to come down to earth.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 1, 2008)

We need Torres back asap, we had so many chances today.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 1, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> We need Torres back asap, we had so many chances today.



Yup totally agree Dirk's done great and I hope Kean's groin's cleared up but when El Nino is on Stevie and Mascherano get more space too. 

Oh well there's still a long way to go


----------



## Relahni (Nov 1, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> We need Torres back asap, we had so many chances today.



Agreed.  

We needed to keep Keane on the pitch today.  Awful tactics by Benitez imo.  Babel did nothing.

Game changed from that moment.

It was predictable after we hit the bar post etc...

Baggies up next at home.

Fair play to Spurs.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> We need Torres back asap, we had so many chances today.



Goes without saying.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2008)

Spurs chuckle chuckle......


----------



## Relahni (Nov 2, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Spurs chuckle chuckle......



They were the better team after Keane went off, by quite a distance.

Fair play to them.

We looked very nervous under pressure.

This goes to back up the argument I have....

You need to be involved in a title race in the previous season, to win the league.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> You need to be involved in a title race in the previous season, to win the league.



It gives you a bit of an idea what's to be expected, imho this is the best chance you've had in years mind.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 2, 2008)

First league defeat since the drubbing at OT last year. I'd settle for a run like that again.

Baggies next. Boingboing, could do with a bounce.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2008)

Bad result but guess it was coming. Having won 3 or 4 late on it was inevitable that a game would be lost in the same way. Good on Spurs. Great turnaround.

Time to start another unbeaten run then.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 3, 2008)

Torres back for Athletico match.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 4, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Torres back for Athletico match.




If only...f*ck me you are poor, getting taught a lesson it looks like...are you at home? ridden your luck this season, about time you started getting caught out...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 4, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> If only...f*ck me you are poor, getting taught a lesson it looks like...are you at home? ridden your luck this season, about time you started getting caught out...



Thank fuck, eh?

This lot would be absolutely intolerable if they won the title.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

liverpool are the only team in the country i couldnt bear if they won the title. oh and bristol city too but thats a given


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 4, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Thank fuck, eh?
> 
> This lot would be absolutely intolerable if they won the title.



Think we are a good few years and about 8 players off that...still is amusing watching the deluded


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 4, 2008)

Biffo said:


> This great run has made me realise that the next defeat will leave me empty, hurt and hollow - like in the 80s when were defeats we few and far between.



This was a remarkably asutue insight... that's exactly how I do feel.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 4, 2008)

Chelsea are doing awfully well too. 

It's looking like a good night in Europe.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

jammy jammy cunts


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2008)

Fuck sake ref.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2008)

Get in you beauty!!!


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

one of the worst decisions i've ever seen, even at anfield


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 4, 2008)

Load of shite.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 4, 2008)

What a fucking joke that was.
Cheating cunt Gerrard.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope you enjoyed that you nonces.


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

this ref is losing control completely


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 4, 2008)

Shocking.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 4, 2008)

strung_out said:


> one of the worst decisions i've ever seen, even at anfield



Nah. The ref made worse mistakes in this game alone.

Fucking beauty!


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

gerrard jumping into the defender and falling over... dear oh dear


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yeah, and carraghers handball... athletico should have been out of sight


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 4, 2008)

strung_out said:


> gerrard jumping into the defender and falling over... dear oh dear



Pernea had no idea where the ball was.. because he'd stopped going after it at about half time!

Blatantly played the man. No question.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2008)

That's too embarrassing to celebrate


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Pernea had no idea where the ball was.. because he'd stopped going after it at about half time!
> 
> Blatantly played the man. No question.



poor effort


----------



## big eejit (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant!  

I love the desperation of Gerrard's cheating. He's so bad at it. Fortunately for him there are still refs out there shit enough to play his game. 

Thought Athletico looked good. Very unlucky tonight.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant mid-air dive. It was like he'd been shot down by the luftwaffe.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 4, 2008)

strung_out said:


> poor effort



Gerro says it was a penno... good enough for me.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 4, 2008)

I came over all scouse, then.


----------



## mack (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah never mind - I'm sure these things will even themselves out over the season 

Nice one Stevie!


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I came over all scouse, then.



embarassed about sounding scouse but not embarassed about supporting liverpool or gerrards cheating? jeez, i wish i had your cheek


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought we deserved a draw tonight but were lucky to get it.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 4, 2008)

strung_out said:


> embarassed about sounding scouse but not embarassed about supporting liverpool or gerrards cheating? jeez, i wish i had your cheek



When it's your own team it's called gamesmanship... unless you're Ronaldo - then it's called 'a habit'. Or Jose Mourinho - then it's called 'tactics'.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 4, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> I thought we deserved a draw tonight but were lucky to get it.



We deserved to win comfortably.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 4, 2008)

That's what you always say.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> That's what you always say.



In the matches where we have 20+ chances on goal yes..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 4, 2008)

You don't deserve shit. If you have 20+ chances in a match and don't score enough to win it's because you weren't good enough.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> You don't deserve shit. If you have 20+ chances in a match and don't score enough to win it's because you weren't good enough.



Your shower of shite gets 20 chances a season.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 4, 2008)

*slow hand clap*


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2008)

2 dodgy pens at home sandwiched between a loss to the worst team in the league all in the past three games, quality stuff....Liverpool are not good enough... still I do love the delusion


----------



## Biffo (Nov 5, 2008)

A blatant penalty not given. A dodgy penalty given. Fair enough then.

Thought Athletico were very good and deserved at least a draw. Even with a ridiculously strong 4th seeded team in the group (as opposed to some Danish, Cypriot or Romanian no marks) Liverpool will qualify comfortably.

Joint top of the Premier League and joint top of the CL group and still not playing that well. The haters are shit scared of what will happen if this team clicks into gear


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2008)

The 'dodgy' penalty made up for Perea's blatant handballs in the penalty area. Justice was served.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 5, 2008)

what of the handball not given against Mascherano? 

In terms of 'balance' the not given penalties on each side were enough surely.

I think Liverpool played fairly well, but Athletico defended superbly and deserved their win imo. I'd probably feel a little embarresed were i a liverpool fan.

I love watching gerrard play well and think he's a clearly a superb player, but my god he's a cheating prick, made all the worse by his feigned outrage at 'divers' in the game


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Video ref then


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow - usual twatters twatting away on here today. Loving the post times as well.

"OMG GERARD GOT A PENNO MUST GO ON U75 RITE NOW AN CALL HIM A BITCH!!!11!!!"

And lo, it did come to pass that the one-eyed did flock to the Liverpool thread for to vent their collective spleen. And the world was a poorer place for it.

Good things from last night - a draw (!), Agger, Alonso (again).
Bad things - a return to the ill-considered substitutions, the finishing.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> I'd probably feel a little embarresed were i a liverpool fan.



Shame/embarrassment or anything close isn't in their vocabulary.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> what of the handball not given against Mascherano?



There's a legitimate doubt that he intentionally used his hand.. he was sliding in and the ball was driven toward his arm.

They've been given - but it would have been harsh.. as would Carraghers.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> what of the handball not given against Mascherano?



No, I don't think that was a handball and it certainly wasn't in the same league as Perea's two rather blatant handballs.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 5, 2008)

i don't know if that would really help.

There is a problem in the game which can't really be fixed, with players looking for penalties.

Take last night, Gerrard got the ball, the Athletico player didn't and made contact with gerrard. Gerrard fell to earth like a sack of spuds and the penalty is given.
Perhaps it is a penalty, the contact was there after all, but Gerrard never looked to land on his feet and his header had sent the ball toward the byline anyway. I very much doubt he'd have gotten to it even if the Athletico player hadn't touched him, his sole intention was to get a touch on the ball and then go to ground.

Its the same as when strikers are one on one with keepers, they often knock the ball away from the keeper, usually towards touch and then fall over the onrushing keeper. 
The contact is there and the law says penalty, but the player looked for it and the contact didn't really prevent a goal. Its all very unsporting.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2008)

I think Gerrard "falling over like a sack of spuds" is a tad overdramatic tbh. 

Liverpool drew with Athletico, get over it.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Shame/embarrassment or anything close isn't in their vocabulary.



If they got knocked out of cups in the preliminary stages or had only managed one home win all season then these words might come a bit more naturally.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> I very much doubt he'd have gotten to it even if the Athletico player hadn't touched him


 
That shouldn't matter - if a winger knocks a ball too far past a full back and gets clattered, a foul should be given regardless of whether the winger could keep the ball in or not.

This only becomes contentious because the punishment is a penalty. 

Same rationale behind the Blackburn penno at the weekend. Anywhere else on the pitch, the ref sees a shirt being pulled, gives a free kick and no-one mentions it again. But it's in the area, so everyone's on his back.

Both then and last night, a foul was committed in the penalty area. A penalty results, as it should.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> i don't know if that would really help.
> 
> There is a problem in the game which can't really be fixed, with players looking for penalties.
> 
> ...



So what's the solution?

If a player is going for a ball he is sure he'll get to first but knows he'll probably get a kick or a shove when he gets it - should he just give up and not chase?

Of course not. The alternative is that pernea should have been more careful in his own penalty area. Simple solution really. Play the ball - not the man.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> If they got knocked out of cups in the preliminary stages or had only managed one home win all season then these words might come a bit more naturally.



Arrogance, however, is in. Along with 'Blame Chelsea and the NF'.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 5, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Play the ball - not the man.



Given Gerrard jumped into the Athletico player perhaps you should direct that at him?!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 5, 2008)

> I think Gerrard "falling over like a sack of spuds" is a tad overdramatic tbh.
> 
> Liverpool drew with Athletico, get over it.



i'm not overly fussed, i have a slight fondness for Liverpool and wish them well, but i don't like to see players looking for penalties like that.



> Both then and last night, a foul was committed in the penalty area. A penalty results, as it should.



True enough, you see them given and that's football. Its just pretty low the way he went looking for it imo


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Given Gerrard jumped into the Athletico player perhaps you should direct that at him?!



Gerrard got to the ball first. Which meant that he jumped at the ball - not the man.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 5, 2008)

> So what's the solution?
> 
> If a player is going for a ball he is sure he'll get to first but knows he'll probably get a kick or a shove when he gets it - should he just give up and not chase?



god knows i've not got the solutions. I'd just rather see players try and get the ball, rather than get a touch - any touch - and then fall to ground as the opposition player makes any sort of contact


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> god knows i've not got the solutions. I'd just rather see players try and get the ball, rather than get a touch - any touch - and then fall to ground as the opposition player makes any sort of contact



So you'd be happy to see one of your players take an illegal hit that will make them miss their chance - but not go down?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Arrogance, however, is in. Along with 'Blame Chelsea and the NF'.





You're a sad bitter fucker aren't you? You are Howard Kendall and I claim my £5.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 5, 2008)

depends.

If my player goes for the ball and is illegaly stopped from doing so - penalty

If he goes for the ball gets a bad touch and then falls over the oppositions trailing leg which was also going for the ball or goes for a header, beats his opponent to it but its a crap header, and then falls over because he brushed shoulders with the man he was jumping against - no pen

It is tricky though, and i can't blame refs too much.. i suppose i'd just like to see players try and stay on their feet a bit more. 
There are fouls that impeded you and there are fouls that don't


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2008)

Biffo said:


> You're a sad bitter fucker aren't you? You are Howard Kendall and I claim my £5.



Howard Kendall....now that's a name that I haven't seen for ages. 

Is he still swimming around inside a bottle somewhere?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> It is tricky though, and i can't blame refs too much.. i suppose i'd just like to see players try and stay on their feet a bit more.
> There are fouls that impeded you and there are fouls that don't



And sometimes players aren't sure which it's going to be - but they know they'll take a hit anyway - so they don't take the risk.

Essentially it boils down to this - there are some players who are basically 'honest' and will feel that a penalty is 'earned' and others who are not and will 'blag' one.

I don't think gerrard is a blagger.. but that's the nature of support, innit?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 5, 2008)

> I don't think gerrard is a blagger.. but that's the nature of support, innit?



indeed. Though i'd tend to disagee about Gerrard who will look for penalties and free kicks wherever he can get an opponent to challenge him.

i think i see it like i do because imo a penalty isn't really something you 'earn', rather it should be a punishment against the other team for preventing a goalscoring chance by foul means. i don't think last night comes anywhere near this.

anyway. well done liverpool and athletico cos it was a cracking match


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 5, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> indeed. Though i'd tend to disagee about Gerrard who will look for penalties and free kicks wherever he can get an opponent to challenge him.



Given how many goals and wonder goals he has scored - do you really think he's the type to want to avoid taking a shot?

Naw.



> i think i see it like i do because imo a penalty isn't really something you 'earn', rather it should be a punishment against the other team for preventing a goalscoring chance by foul means. i don't think last night comes anywhere near this.



However a penalty IS a foul in the area.



> anyway. well done liverpool and athletico cos it was a cracking match



Was indeed - attack v defence for most of the game. Missed Torres badly, though. It's starting to show. When you lose your top player a good team can ride it out for a while - but eventually that luck has to run out.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 5, 2008)

Gerard dives quite often, of course cos he's English it's overlooked, same happens with Joe Cole and to a lesser extent Rooney.


----------



## gabi (Nov 5, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Gerard dives quite often, of course cos he's English it's overlooked, same happens with Joe Cole and to a lesser extent Rooney.



Did Gerrard even appeal for a penalty? I wouldn't say he dived - it was just a genuine collision by the looks.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 5, 2008)

gabi said:


> Did Gerrard even appeal for a penalty? I wouldn't say he dived - it was just a genuine collision by the looks.



 looked to me like he was shot in mid air....played for it though he is not the worst in the prem for doing it by a long way....


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2008)

He dived







he does it quite alot....


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 6, 2008)

i love the way he sticks his arms and legs out in mid air for theatrical effect.

6.0's all round


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 6, 2008)

I've not seen that before now. Can't believe there are people on here actually trying to claim that was a penalty.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

Listen, you can prove _anything_ with _facts_. Reality is biased against Liverpool.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 6, 2008)

Biffo said:


> You're a sad bitter fucker aren't you? You are Howard Kendall and I claim my £5.



Pretty good at getting my name wrong aren't you? Who are you going to blame for that?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Pretty good at getting my name wrong aren't you? Who are you going to blame for that?



This is yet another example of reality being biased against Liverpool Football Club.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 6, 2008)

The amount of cocks on Urban75 who know fuck all about football is frightening.

Let me ask you this.  If a player leads with his elbow into a challenge - is that a foul - yes or no?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

lol you stupid fucking cunt. That isn't a challenge. That's Gerrard jumping into an opposition player.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol you stupid fucking cunt. That isn't a challenge. That's Gerrard jumping into an opposition player.



Answer my question you simple prick.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've not seen that before now. Can't believe there are people on here actually trying to claim that was a penalty.



If anything he should have been booked or red carded for flying into the other guy!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Answer my question you simple prick.



Why would I answer an irrelevant question?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> If anything he should have been booked or red carded for flying into the other guy!



You are Arsne Wenger and a big girls blouse.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 6, 2008)

Relahni said:


> You are Arsne Wenger and a big girls blouse.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 6, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The amount of cocks on Urban75 who know fuck all about football is frightening.
> 
> Let me ask you this.  If a player leads with his elbow into a challenge - is that a foul - yes or no?




Prob same as going in with your knees....that challenge is at best from Gerrards point of view six of one, half a dozen of the other....followed by him making a meal out of it...don't make more of a mug out of yourself


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

Can someone work out the trajectory of the bullet from that animation so we can work out which seat the assassin was sitting in?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 6, 2008)

It looked more like Gerard committed a foul than the Madrid player.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

I know, right? The ref has even admitted he was wrong.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I know, right? The ref has even admitted he was wrong.



Was he talking about the hand ball?

He was definately wrong about that!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh that was clever.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Oh that was clever.



Anyway, clear penalty.

Your team is shit.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Go on.

Off to Shola Ameobiland....

Be gone!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 7, 2008)

xes said:


> He dived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N161975081106-1316.htm

King Kenny speaks.

I agree with him on Keane.

Watch out Baggies.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 7, 2008)

Can everyone please stop discussing Gerrad's dive? It makes Relahni cry.


----------



## Iam (Nov 7, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The amount of cocks on Urban75 who know fuck all about football is frightening.



London "scousers", for a start...


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 7, 2008)

another Liverpool player burgled and the only medal they stole was one he won for his country 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7714326.stm


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 7, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> another Liverpool player burgled and the only medal they stole was one he won for his country
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7714326.stm



confirms what many suspect....

Liverpool have won sh*t all recently
Scousers are thieves


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 7, 2008)

Iam said:


> London "scousers", for a start...



Innit...


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2008)

Ref admits he got penalty wrong on Swedish tele:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/nov/06/championsleague-liverpool

The Swedish referee Martin Hansson has contravened Uefa regulations by publicly admitting that he was "not sure" about the controversial 94th-minute penalty that allowed Liverpool to secure an equaliser against Atlético Madrid on Wednesday night.

He has also hinted that the atmosphere at Anfield might have been a factor in giving the penalty.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 7, 2008)

Ref only gave penalty on linesman's advice, so he can't have "made the wrong decision" IYSWIM.

Anyway onwards, upwards, arms flailing, providing the best last 10 minutes of any team, anywhere. 

Predict narrow 2-1 over WBA, with goals from Agger and Torres in the last 2 of 8 minutes  injury time, followed immediately by a number of blood-pressure slaves posting RITE HERE about how unfair life is.

COME ON YOU REDS


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Ref only gave penalty on linesman's advice, so he can't have "made the wrong decision" IYSWIM.
> 
> Anyway onwards, upwards, arms flailing, providing the best last 10 minutes of any team, anywhere.
> 
> ...



So who are you saying made the (wrong) decision to award the penalty?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

Iam said:


> London "scousers", for a start...



London.......why you little....



Honourary Londoner if you please.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Innit...



Prick


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Get in! Keane as mustard.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

And another. Bring on Torres and let's get a dozen.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Or Arbeloa. Top of the world.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 8, 2008)

Easy win.  Surprised it wasn't more tbh.

They did well.  Ref should have given that penalty though....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Ref should have given that penalty though....



I know! Refusing Liverpool a penalty! At Anfield! It should be punishable by death, in my opinion.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 8, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I know! Refusing Liverpool a penalty! At Anfield! It should be punishable by death, in my opinion.



Let me guess, you didn't think it was a penalty?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I know! Refusing Liverpool a penalty! At Anfield! It should be punishable by death, in my opinion.



Don't be ridiculous. Chopping off a hand would suffice.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuckin soaked but well worth it

Not too sure about the pen, from halfway up the kop it did look a bit like he was looking for it. Will watch MOTD and see. Was Robbie's 2nd as good as it looked from the other end of the ground? 

The 3rd was a beauty

I was hoping they'd get a goal as i had a tenner on 3-1 at 10-1

Bit slow getting started but a good game all round


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Let me guess, you didn't think it was a penalty?



Haven't seen it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Let me guess, you didn't think it was a penalty?



No fucking way was that a penalty you stupid cunt. Have you never heard of "ball to hand" for fuck's sake?


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2008)

Routine stuff, but good to see a team as bad as WBA put away without too much fuss.

Chuffed for Arbeloa, who's been having an excellent season. Next!


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Routine stuff, but good to see a team as bad as WBA put away without too much fuss.
> 
> Chuffed for Arbeloa, who's been having an excellent season. Next!



You think he's been having an excellent season?

I can't say I agree. Fullbacks have been poor this year.

That said I think Arbeloa does try hard and I was pleased he scored too. Maybe that will be the confidence boost he needs to up his level.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> No fucking way was that a penalty you stupid cunt. Have you never heard of "ball to hand" for fuck's sake?



lol

ball to hand? The ball was going in the back of the net, so the defender handballed to prevent a goal......

It was a clear penalty and a red card. 

Unfortunately, we don't seem to be getting the rub of the green with penalty decisions at Anfield lately.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> You think he's been having an excellent season?
> 
> I can't say I agree. Fullbacks have been poor this year.
> 
> That said I think Arbeloa does try hard and I was pleased he scored too. Maybe that will be the confidence boost he needs to up his level.



I have to agree.  The full backs have looked a little ropey this season.  A lot of the time I look at the team sheet, see what's his name, the Italian? in there and think there's no way we are keeping a clean sheet.

I guess there was an argument for sticking Jamie on the right/left and Scary with Agger in the middle.  But there's no chance of that happening now. 

Great to see Keane finally getting into the goals.  Let's hope that continues.

Spurs away in the league cup on Wednesday.  I think we might be heading out of that cup tbh.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I have to agree.  The full backs have looked a little ropey this season.  A lot of the time I look at the team sheet, see what's his name, the Italian? in there and think there's no way we are keeping a clean sheet.



Dossena?

Yeah he's been shocking... but I guess with him being one of only a few natural lefties... we have to keep perservering.



> I guess there was an argument for sticking Jamie on the right and Scary with Agger in the middle.  But there's no chance of that happening now.



I was thinking, earlier this season, that scary and Jamie in the centre with Agger on the left might be a really good idea... on the basis that danny does like to get forward and clearly has the ability.

Perhaps a back three of Sami Jamie and Danny with Aurelio and Arbeloa as attacking fullbacks might give them more license to get forward? But Rafa doesn't seem to like the idea of a sweeper.



> Great to see Keane finally getting into the goals.  Let's hope that continues.
> 
> Spurs away in the league cup on Wednesday.  I think we might be heading out of that cup tbh.



The bubble will pop for 'arry's boys eventually. Stroll on wednesday.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Dossena makes the Brazilain (Sorry, I'm related to Jackie Charlton)* left back look great.  Although he's very injury prone.

I've seen Rafa do the 3 centre backs thing away from home to great effect - but not sure myself.  

I admire your optimism re Spurs.  Our reserves beat them a few seasons back, so would be good to repeat that.  I have to say, although a cup final is always good, I don't really want Rafa to risk any key players on Wednesday.


*This is actually true.  Very distant relatives, but I seem to have got the same - can't remember names gene.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Dossena makes the Brazilain (Sorry, I'm related to Jackie Charlton)* left back look great.  Although he's very injury prone.
> 
> I've seen Rafa do the 3 centre backs thing away from home to great effect - but not sure myself.



I don't remember that... which games were they?



> I admire your optimism re Spurs.  Our reserves beat them a few seasons back, so would be good to repeat that.  I have to say, although a cup final is always good, I don't really want Rafa to risk any key players on Wednesday.



In circumstances like these it's sometimes good to give bench players a chance anyway.. they should be every bit as hungry to prove something as the spurs lot.

I don't understand the 'going out of the cup is a good thing' mentality, tbh. Winning is a habit, in my opinion. 



> *This is actually true.  Very distant relatives, but I seem to have got the same - can't remember names gene.



Ah.. but have you inherited the comb-over gene?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I don't remember that... which games were they?
> 
> *Newcastle away when we won 3-1 a couple of seasons ago.  Can't recall the others off the top of my head.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you watch different matches to everyone else?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Do you watch different matches to everyone else?



Do you even know what a football is?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> .



3-1 at St James' is a bloody good result... maybe the idea has legs, eh?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Do you even know what a football is?



A big round of applause for this man.

Steven Gerrard punches an opposing defender in the face in the opposition area, but falls down afterwards. Clear penalty for Liverfools.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> 3-1 at St James' is a bloody good result... maybe the idea has legs, eh?



Boumsong got sent off iirc? No doubt Refused as fuck has got a comment on that one as well.  

I was very very drunk and don't know if you've been to SJP - it's like watching the match from a fucking hot air balloon.  You are so high up, it's a nightmare for those with vertigo.  

It was great to take the piss out of the Geordies though.  

Crouch scored - Gerrard was immense and the wing backs had fantastic matches.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Boumsong got sent off iirc? No doubt Refused as fuck has got a comment on that one as well.



Was that the one where Boumsong got shot in the leg by Gerrard with an ak-47 before Jamie and Xabi took out the rest of the team with a tactical nuke...

... And we still got a penalty?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Steven Gerrard punches an opposing defender in the face in the opposition area, but falls down afterwards. Clear penalty for Liverfools.



If you were the defender, man... fuck the penalty... they would give him a medal.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 10, 2008)

Alright, alright. I will stop making Relahni cry. Boumsong is shit, by the way.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> You think he's been having an excellent season?
> 
> I can't say I agree. Fullbacks have been poor this year.


 
Yes, hence me saying I think he's been having an excellent season.  Gets forward a lot, puts in a good cross, positionally sound, don't remember anyone giving him a skinning.

He reminds me of Markus Babbel, who we didn't see the best of sadly. 

I'd agree left back's a worry. 

Keane's now got more league goals than Berbatov.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Yes, hence me saying I think he's been having an excellent season.  Gets forward a lot, puts in a good cross, positionally sound, don't remember anyone giving him a skinning.



Makes a lot of mistakes.. is often out of position... doesn't distribute well. Has a poor first touch. But the things you mentioned are also true, sometimes. I certainly think he's the best of the lot.



> He reminds me of Markus Babbel, who we didn't see the best of sadly.



If we didn't see the best of him then, fuck me, he would have been truly amazing. What was it? 7 goals from a converted centre back to right back.. including a goal against the blueshite and one in the Uefa final?

It's just such a shame about the disease... both his... and the one that affected Houlliers brain.

Babbel is one of my all time favourite players and makes it into my all time team at right back.. which is some going to shift Jones and Nicol.



> I'd agree left back's a worry.
> 
> Keane's now got more league goals than Berbatov.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 10, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Keane's now got more league goals than Berbatov.



Darren Bent has more than both of them combined I believe....statistics are bollocks


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> If we didn't see the best of him then, fuck me, he would have been truly amazing. What was it? 7 goals from a converted centre back to right back.. including a goal against the blueshite and one in the Uefa final?


 
Love the goal he scored at the pit - almost forgotten 'cos of what happened at the end


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 10, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Darren Bent has more than both of them combined I believe....statistics are bollocks


 
Ah yes but Keane's a COLLOSAL WASTE OF MONEY, whereas Berbatov is a MASTERSTROKE SIGNING OF THE NEW CANTONA. Apparently.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Love the goal he scored at the pit - almost forgotten 'cos of what happened at the end



Macallisters goal? A moment of pure football genius. I would have shagged him there and then, I swear. 

It warms my heart when boyhood red supporters get a chance to play for Liverpool... it doesn't always work out.. but sometimes it just feels absolutely right, know what i mean?

For every Heskey there's a Macallister....


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 10, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Ah yes but Keane's a COLLOSAL WASTE OF MONEY, whereas Berbatov is a MASTERSTROKE SIGNING OF THE NEW CANTONA. Apparently.



not according to me, Keane has always been quality....still their is more than enough sh*te still knocking around your first team and lack of squad to compensate for him


----------



## Iam (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope, me neither. Keane's a goalscorer and I reckon he'll get bags.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

Iam said:


> Nope, me neither. Keane's a goalscorer and I reckon he'll get bags.



Did anyone mention he's a boyhood red?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 10, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Darren Bent has more than both of them combined I believe....statistics are bollocks





Bent has been on fire recently.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 10, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Bent has been on fire recently.



I wish.


----------



## ch750536 (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone here a member of the YNWA forums?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

Fucking fullbacks.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 12, 2008)

Chuckle


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Chuckle


 
Chuckle-brothers, more like.

to me - to you.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 12, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Chuckle-brothers, more like.
> 
> *to me - to you*.



Which is one more pass than you lot have strung together tonight.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 12, 2008)

can't they just scrap this shite cup?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> can't they just scrap this shite cup?


 
Nah.. it's a good competition. This lot are playing well.. but they're weak in the head.. first sign of trouble and I think they'll collapse.

3-4 come on!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 12, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Nah.. it's a good competition. This lot are playing well.. but they're weak in the head.. first sign of trouble and I think they'll collapse.
> 
> 3-4 come on!



It's not a good competition at all, it's a joke, they should just replace it with a proper under 21's tournament and that way you'd not get it being made a joke of because some teams set out almost full teams and others their kiddie wing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> It's not a good competition at all, it's a joke, they should just replace it with a proper under 21's tournament and that way you'd not get it being made a joke of because some teams set out almost full teams and others their kiddie wing.



We put reasonably strong sides out in it and still get knocked out by shite.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2008)

3-1 then..


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok.

4-5 then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2008)

lol

another crazy spurs game under harry,nearly5-1 to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2008)

4-2


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

Thing is.. with this team's record in the last ten... you know that the spurs fans aren't comfortable....


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

oh no.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2008)

Bad that for gomes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2008)

How much stoppage time has been added on ffs?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 12, 2008)

Atlast


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2008)

Well done spuds. Glad he took Torres of when he did. Enjoy your cup run


----------



## big eejit (Nov 12, 2008)

I was coming on here to have a laugh at Liverpool, but to be honest who wants to be in this cup? Great if you're Arsenal and your youth team can get a result but this is one comp where the saying "now we can concentrate on the league" rings true as a goat. Pity Liverpool lost. Pity the poor Spurs fans who will pay good money to watch the next round of this bollox.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 12, 2008)

You can rely on Liverpool to provide a laugh in this competition. Dicked tonight with a comedy of errors from the defence. Crouchy's red card at the Bridge last season and the 6-3 dicking by the Arse the year before that. 

I knew it was curtains for Liverpool as soon as Gomez went off injured.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

Biffo said:


> You can rely on Liverpool to provide a laugh in this competition. Dicked tonight with a comedy of errors from the defence. Crouchy's red card at the Bridge last season and the 6-3 dicking by the Arse the year before that.
> 
> I knew it was curtains for Liverpool as soon as Gomez went off injured.



It was hilarious. Can you imagine Sammy Lee and Rafa getting pissed together on Tuesday night.....

"let'ssssh pick Dossssssena!"

lol


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to like the league cup  when it was taken seriously and we won it every year.

Surprised Sami played - thought he'd be saved for stepping on Kevin Davies at the weekend.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 13, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> I used to like the league cup  when it was taken seriously and we won it every year.
> 
> Surprised Sami played - thought he'd be saved for stepping on Kevin Davies at the weekend.



He looked rusty. Hopefully the run-out will have done him good.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> He looked rusty. Hopefully the run-out will have done him good.



The same thing happened last season.  First game or two, he looked ready for the knackers yard.  But then he came good.

Was very surprised Ensua didn't play in place of Dosena. What about Darby and Spearing? Is Jay Spearing injured?

Alonso looked different class when he came on.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 13, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The same thing happened last season.  First game or two, he looked ready for the knackers yard.  But then he came good.
> 
> Was very surprised Ensua didn't play in place of Dosena. What about Darby and Spearing? Is Jay Spearing injured?
> 
> Alonso looked different class when he came on.



I'm surprised a telegraph pole didn't play in place of Dossena. Was there a goal conceded that he wasn't partially responsible for?

Darby came on late, didn't he? Dunno about spearing.

Deggen and Dossena make finnan and Riise look like supermen, though.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 13, 2008)

I think that Dossena has taken too much of a liking to pie and chips.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 13, 2008)

I think Carra at right back and Arbeloa at left with Agger and Scary in the centre is the way forward when Scary is fit.

Who won the worse keeper award last night then?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

Biffo said:


> I think Carra at right back and Arbeloa at left with Agger and Scary in the centre is the way forward when Scary is fit.
> 
> Who won the worse keeper award last night then?





Kizmet said:


> I'm surprised a telegraph pole didn't play in place of Dossena. Was there a goal conceded that he wasn't partially responsible for?
> 
> Darby came on late, didn't he? Dunno about spearing.
> 
> Deggen and Dossena make finnan and Riise look like supermen, though.



Dossena makes Josemi look like Roberto Carlos in his prime.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Biffo said:


> IWho won the worse keeper award last night then?


 
Gomes. He's first choice and still shit. Won't be seeing Cavalieri again unless Pepe gets knack. 

Agree on Dossena. We sure he's Italian? Am prepared to gve Degen the benefit as a. he's been out for a long time and b. didn't cost anything.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw the team sheet and texted my mate who was at the Spurs match.  Told him that there was no way on Earth we'd keep a clean sheet!

He texted me after the match saying I wasn't wrong! 

lol

Rafa's blown £8m on that fucking plank! wtf - Is there something in Rafa's tactics that exposes full backs?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 13, 2008)

Meh, better things to focus on than the League Cup. 

Dossena well and truly is a donkey but you can't win them all.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 13, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Rafa's blown £8m on that fucking plank! wtf - Is there something in Rafa's tactics that exposes full backs?



I don't think so. Not inherently. Just that both deggen and dossena were so poor I think Sami and danny found themselves pulled wide to compensate. With Masch and xabi in the team then the centre backs are covered and so that shouldn't be too bad... but plessis and lucas couldn't do the job last night. Just too inexperienced to cope with the weakness on both flanks.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I don't think so. Not inherently. Just that both deggen and dossena were so poor I think Sami and danny found themselves pulled wide to compensate. With Masch and xabi in the team then the centre backs are covered and so that shouldn't be too bad... but plessis and lucas couldn't do the job last night. Just too inexperienced to cope with the weakness on both flanks.


 
Nice. The kind of high-quality, accurate assessment of the state of play one cries out for in coverage of all things Red. Instead we get Robbie Cunting Earle, the poor man's Mark Fucking Bright.

I like the look of Plessis, again. Kinda forgotten about him after he bossed it at the Emirates last year. Don't quite get Lucas, though he makes me pine for Danny Murphy.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 13, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Nice. The kind of high-quality, accurate assessment of the state of play one cries out for in coverage of all things Red. Instead we get Robbie Cunting Earle, the poor man's Mark Fucking Bright.



I pine for the days when all the pundits were ex-reds... 



> I like the look of Plessis, again. Kinda forgotten about him after he bossed it at the Emirates last year. Don't quite get Lucas, though he makes me pine for Danny Murphy.



I'm a bit meh about lucas as well... would much rather see spearing and darby in the team for these games. I do like nabil el zhar, though... good control and tidy passing. Shame we didn't get a chance to see nemeth.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't mind the keeper either....


----------



## Rollem (Nov 13, 2008)

why didnt spearing play?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 13, 2008)

Rollem said:


> why didnt spearing play?



Evening kick off innit? He's only 12 and can't play after 7pm on a school night.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Evening kick off innit? He's only 12 and can't play after 7pm on a school night.


 


Can I just say that, with the greatest of respect, Mike Riley's an abysmal ref? Not that I'm bothered about last night's refusal of a blatant penno (given the League Cup's slipped that far down our list of priorities), but just as a pre-emptive (respectful) criticism for when he gives one against us at a more important moment later in the season.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

Riley is a shit ref. 

What ref in their right mind would give a foul against Babel.  FFS - Babel doesn't even fucking tackle for a start Riley (you cunt).


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2008)

A little respect, please..


----------



## Relahni (Nov 13, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> A little respect, please..



Great tits.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Better.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 14, 2008)

back to the we're all doomed stance.

Bolton away, Rob Styles as ref............

meh.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 14, 2008)

2-0 to Bolt-on. Kevin Davies in the first 10 minutes, someone I've never heard of in the last 10 minutes. 

Nailed on.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 14, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> 2-0 to Bolt-on. Kevin Davies in the first 10 minutes, someone I've never heard of in the last 10 minutes.
> 
> Nailed on.



Will one of Bolton's goals come from a free kick awarded for Reina handling outside the area even though he was inside when he released the ball?


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah, no that one's been done. Kevin Davies will be an annoying cunt, though. I know that one's been done as well, but it's a perennial.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 14, 2008)

1-0 Bolton - a blatant dive - Styles gives another penalty and recieves another Russian brown paper bag at Watford Gap service station on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 14, 2008)

But I'd fucking luv it if Stevie Gerrard gets a penalty.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> But I'd fucking luv it if Stevie Gerrard broke his leg and we could show the rest of the prem how strong our squad is a la Wednesday night...some quality on display was there not


----------



## Biffo (Nov 14, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> I love cock


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 14, 2008)

ManU's mixture of age & beauty was _so _convicing against QPR, of course. Really showed us up.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 14, 2008)

Biffo said:


>


----------



## Relahni (Nov 15, 2008)

Another great performance by our great team.

2-0 against Elbow Wanderers on their patch is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 15, 2008)

After so many years of underachieving against the small teams it's only normal to feel apprehensive when playing against teams like Bolton. Now though, I'm getting to the stage where I know we should beat them and feel confident we will.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 15, 2008)

N_igma said:


> After so many years of underachieving against the small teams it's only normal to feel apprehensive when playing against teams like Bolton. Now though, I'm getting to the stage where I know we should beat them and feel confident we will.



It's that and the fact that we have a great team now.  Gone are the days when you looked around and saw Josemi, Nunez, Biscan, Baros, Heskey etc.

Look on the pitch and there's true World Class talent there.  Mascherano, Gerrard, Torres, Riera....

Alongside very good players, Carragher, Agger, Alonso, Keane, Kuyt, Reina....


----------



## Biffo (Nov 15, 2008)

Great 1st half performance. Very patchy in the second. Two lovely goals and two glaring misses. Bolton missed two sitters. Thought the disallowed goal was the right call but the fact hat it was Styles makes me wonder.

10 wins in 13. Would be a nice average to maintain for the next 6 months.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 16, 2008)

We've got three winnable games coming up. If Torres and Keane start scoring and we really click then I think we've got a good chance of staying at the top. Chelsea and Man Utd have a couple of more difficult games coming up against Arsenal and Aston Villa. And then we've got the game against Arsenal just before Christmas. Win that and our chance will be looking better than ever. Still early days though but here's hoping.


----------



## radix lecti (Nov 16, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Great 1st half performance. Very patchy in the second. Two lovely goals and two glaring misses. Bolton missed two sitters. Thought the disallowed goal was the right call but the fact hat it was Styles makes me wonder.
> 
> 10 wins in 13. Would be a nice average to maintain for the next 6 months.



keeper pushed nolan, should have been a bolton penalty or the goal should have stood

watch here >> http://www.eplmatches.com/


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 16, 2008)

We need to start knocking tons of goals in to improve our goal difference.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 16, 2008)

radix lecti said:


> keeper pushed nolan, should have been a bolton penalty or the goal should have stood
> 
> watch here >> http://www.eplmatches.com/



Seen it. Nolan wraps his leg round Reina's and Reina pushes him away. Nolan knew what he was doing. Very unsportsmanlike considering he is a Red's fan


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 16, 2008)

Good win, great reffin Styles should be put to rest now

Dirk's getting very comfy now and Xabi looked in good form, well deserved motm

Good that Stevie gets a rest from the international too. Can't help but feel that there's a bit of kidology going on with Gerrard's availability for pretend internationals. Well done to Rafa if there is


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Riera - who'd a thunk it, eh?

i mean, he's no Barnsey but he's certainly looking like our best left sided player since....


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Riera - who'd a thunk it, eh?
> 
> i mean, he's no Barnsey but he's certainly looking like our best left sided player since....



reports from Spain were that he was what I view "a typical winger".  Absolute World beater in some games, completely shit in others.

Those that have watched Liverpool closely over the last few years, will know that when we have had the balance, we've looked magnificent.

The run we went on a few years back, we had Harry Kewell, providing the balance on the left.  Don't laff, we were superb with a midfield four of Gerrard, Alonso, Sissoko and Kewell.  Check the records if you still don't believe me.

I'd argue that losing Reira through injury could be more damaging than losing Torres, Gerrard etc.

Robbie Keane is the same old Robbie Keane eh?   He was always missing sitters against us when he played for Spurs.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> reports from Spain were that he was what I view "a typical winger".  Absolute World beater in some games, completely shit in others.
> 
> Those that have watched Liverpool closely over the last few years, will know that when we have had the balance, we've looked magnificent.
> 
> ...



Don't worry... I believe you. I was made up when we signed 'arry. But, he never quite got into full stride with us. Very sad, wonderful player.

You're probably right about Riera.. offers genuine width... but Babel's pace is a useful weapon on that flank too. Hopefully we won't miss anyone too badly.. that's the key to a title winning team, innit?

About Keane's misses - that's two in two games, though. Rafa needs to bang his head against the wall and tell him to concentrate!

But to be fair we could and should have put Bolton out of sight with all the chances we missed... Keane's missing disease is infectious!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Don't worry... I believe you. I was made up when we signed 'arry. But, he never quite got into full stride with us. Very sad, wonderful player.
> 
> You're probably right about Riera.. offers genuine width... but Babel's pace is a useful weapon on that flank too. Hopefully we won't miss anyone too badly.. that's the key to a title winning team, innit?
> 
> ...



Babel's looked shit this season.  

Rafa knew what he was getting with Keane.  

Title winning team?  I'm not overly convinced yet tbh.  We are a great team, a great side.  Great sides win leagues.  But I really think you need to be a great side with "title race" experience.

We don't have that. We'll see.  It's good that after 20 years, we now have a good side though!


----------



## g force (Nov 17, 2008)

I think LFC have a very good starting XI capable of winning the league. The critical thing will be injuries - if you can keep your core players I think you could do it. Perhaps the only concern is Chelsea are still there and with only half a first team fit.

ManU could close the gap..Arsenal are out of it.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Babel's looked shit this season.
> 
> Rafa knew what he was getting with Keane.
> 
> ...



I disagree about Babel... the team hasn't been playing well.. and only three players have really been in any sort of decent form - Kuyt, Alonso and Riera. Everyone has played a part... but there's better to come from nearly all of them. That doesn't mean they're playing shit - just not pulling up trees.

I'm not sure about title race experience.. Wenger's team never had it.. Ferguson has put together team after team that has done it.... Blackburn won it.. Chelsea romped it. That's about the manager, IMO.

And, even though they barely won a thing I still think the 95-96 team is one of the best teams we ever had. And easily the best team in Europe at the time. A good team is not enough.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I disagree about Babel... the team hasn't been playing well.. and only three players have really been in any sort of decent form - Kuyt, Alonso and Riera. Everyone has played a part... but there's better to come from nearly all of them. That doesn't mean they're playing shit - just not pulling up trees.
> 
> I'm not sure about title race experience.. Wenger's team never had it.. Ferguson has put together team after team that has done it.... Blackburn won it.. Chelsea romped it. That's about the manager, IMO.
> 
> And, even though they barely won a thing I still think the 95-96 team is one of the best teams we ever had. And easily the best team in Europe at the time. A good team is not enough.




You are a bit crazy aren't you?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

You name your team.. and that lot including Barnes, Collymore, Fowler, Macmanaman and Redknapp would have pissed all over it... on their day.

Except, maybe, the holy trinity team of Barnes, Beardsley and Aldridge.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> You name your team.. and that lot including Barnes, Collymore, Fowler, Macmanaman and Redknapp would have pissed all over it... on their day.
> 
> Except, maybe, the holy trinity team of Barnes, Beardsley and Aldridge.



They won the league cup.

That's it.  Over rated imo.  Shite defensively and shite keeper.  Best in Europe? They weren't even the best in England or even second best in England?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

The best Liverpool team were the late 1970s team.

Brilliant all over the pitch.


----------



## g force (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> You name your team.. and that lot including Barnes, Collymore, Fowler, Macmanaman and Redknapp would have pissed all over it... on their day.
> 
> Except, maybe, the holy trinity team of Barnes, Beardsley and Aldridge.



AC Milan were the best team in Europe at that time hand down 

Sebastiano Rossi

Christian Panucci, Alessandro Costacurta, Franco Baresi, Paolo Maldini

Roberto Donadoni, Demetrio Albertini, Marcel Desailly, Zvonimir Boban

George Weah, Roberto Baggio


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

g force said:


> AC Milan were the best team in Europe at that time hand down
> 
> Sebastiano Rossi
> 
> ...




I suspect Kizmet is losing his sense of reason?  Or perhaps he's talking about best in wearing cream suits?  Best at head and shoulders adverts? Best at dying their hair?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> They won the league cup.
> 
> That's it.  Over rated imo.  Shite defensively and shite keeper.  Best in Europe? They weren't even the best in England or even second best in England?



As much as I love uncle Roy.. I think the blame for them not taking the step to being both champions and FA cup winners that season is down to him.

Shite defence and goalkeeper?

No.. I'd say unlucky. Had Wrighty been able to play a full season I think we'd have shaded the title.

I think Rob Jones was one of our best fullbacks ever.. I liked McAteer's energy Mark Wright was englands best centre back, Ruddock was a tough as a sheet of steel but could also play a decent pass and Babb was like lightening. David James is and was one of the the best shot stoppers in the game.

Add paddy and stan into that equation with Barnesy, Macca, redders and God and player for player.. they were certainly my favourite team.. and I still maintain on their day - one of the best.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I suspect Kizmet is losing his sense of reason?  Or perhaps he's talking about best in wearing cream suits?  Best at head and shoulders adverts? Best at dying their hair?



Bastardo. 

I think you forget that we were just coming out of a long european ban... so they did lack playing experience... and I'm sure that there was a lot of consternation within the hallowed walls of UEFA that the recently unbanned Liverpool must not do too well.

But of course that's just speculation.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The best Liverpool team were the late 1970s team.
> 
> Brilliant all over the pitch.



Solid all over the pitch.. brilliant spine.

Whereas the 96 team was _brilliant_ all over the pitch. Maybe a little too brilliant. That can sometimes be a disadvantage. Witness Real's Galactico's for an even more obvious example.

And how many english born players?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

g force said:


> AC Milan were the best team in Europe at that time hand down
> 
> Sebastiano Rossi
> 
> ...



They were a wonderful team.. but europe at the time was a hollow competition without England's involvement.


----------



## g force (Nov 17, 2008)

I disagree Europe before the advent of the Premier League was wonderful...Red Star, Marseille cheating, Ajax's team of uber academy players etc. They would have walked all over that LFC of 95/96.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Solid all over the pitch.. brilliant spine.
> 
> Whereas the 96 team was _brilliant_ all over the pitch. Maybe a little too brilliant. That can sometimes be a disadvantage. Witness Real's Galactico's for an even more obvious example.
> 
> And how many english born players?



Everyone is entitled to my opinion.

And my opinion is that sorry Kizmet, but you are talking shite. 

If you think our 96 team was brilliant (maybe too brilliant) all over the pitch, you are deluded.

David James was a calamity.  Every time he shakily claimed a cross, it was the equivilant of a penalty save.  Ruddock, Babb, Scales, Mcateer? Far from brilliant imo.  

Redknap was a good player, but not "brilliant"?

Fowler was quality, Barnes was too fat, Collymore too troubled, Jones too injury prone, McManaman too inconsitent.

I'll give you one brilliant out of 11.  Robbie Fowler.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Everyone is entitled to my opinion.
> 
> And my opinion is that sorry Kizmet, but you are talking shite.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Julian Dicks


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Don't forget Julian Dicks



I was trying real hard to forget Julian Dicks....


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Everyone is entitled to my opinion.
> 
> And my opinion is that sorry Kizmet, but you are talking shite.
> 
> ...



You're right - everyone is entitled to an opinion... where'dya get yours? Poundstretcher?



Scales went that season.

Fowler and Collymore scored 50+goals between them... job done.

Barnesy was fat.. it's true.. but still managed to play virtually every game and that team was the last.. if I remember rightly.. that contested the title until April when a run of real bad luck hit.. culminating in that horrible fa cup defeat where united just went all out to spoil the game and not let liverpool play.

I think as well as undervaluing Ruddock and McAteer I think you've drawn broad brushes over that season.

Macca was far from inconsistent. In fact the headlines at the time were all about how great he was and how "stop macca and you stop liverpool". And he was so inconsistent that Real Madrid bought him... where he inconsistently went on to lift the title and the European cup with motm performances.

I hate the way he left liverpool and I blame liverpool entirely for it.

And rob jones was injured but not so much that season.. and injured or not he was still one of our best ever right backs.

Ultimately what I liked most about that team was they way they played their football. And, if unlce roy had a bit more steel in him.. I reckon that team would've taken the title.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

g force said:


> I disagree Europe before the advent of the Premier League was wonderful...Red Star, Marseille cheating, Ajax's team of uber academy players etc. They would have walked all over that LFC of 95/96.



I think you missed my point, though. During the ban and for sometime after European competition was devalued. English teams had a pedigree and a track record - the competition suffered as a result.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah that Liverpool team were immense, it's testimony to them that I can bring myself to say that despite how much I resented their dominance of the League at the time...

oh wait...


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Yeah that Liverpool team were immense, it's testimony to them that I can bring myself to say that despite how much I resented their dominance of the League at the time...
> 
> oh wait...



You were about 3 at the time. At least mentally.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 17, 2008)

This thread's gone all nostalgic. And not for the best of times either..

On the here & now, Alonso is monstrous this year. Should try and sell him again in January, see if steps it up some more


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> This thread's gone all nostalgic. And not for the best of times either..
> 
> On the here & now, Alonso is monstrous this year. Should try and sell him again in January, see if steps it up some more



lol 

Let's try and sell Torres and Gerrard and see what happens to them!


----------



## Biffo (Nov 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> lol
> 
> Let's try and sell Torres and Gerrard and see what happens to them!



Someone will buy them


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 17, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> This thread's gone all nostalgic. And not for the best of times either..



Feck off. Everyone knows nostalgia is what reds do best. 



> On the here & now, Alonso is monstrous this year. Should try and sell him again in January, see if steps it up some more



I *heart* Xabi Alonso.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Someone will buy them



Oh yeah - Man Citeh.


----------



## ghost77uk (Nov 19, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The best Liverpool team were the late 1970s team.
> 
> Brilliant all over the pitch.



I've only seen video's of the great 70's teams...But the 87/88 side with Barnes, Beardsley, Aldo & Houghton was the best I've seen - 29 games unbeaten from the start of the season matching Leeds record at the time & gave Forest a footballing lesson that season in what is still regarded as one of the all time best team performances.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 19, 2008)

ghost77uk said:


> I've only seen video's of the great 70's teams...But the 87/88 side with Barnes, Beardsley, Aldo & Houghton was the best I've seen - 29 games unbeaten from the start of the season matching Leeds record at the time & gave Forest a footballing lesson that season in what is still regarded as one of the all time best team performances.



5-0 watched it many times.

It was a great side. 

However, the 1970s team was more of a machine.  Strong all over the pitch.  Would they have lost to Wimbledon or Crystal Palace in that semi final?

Or rather, would Gary Ablett get a game in the 70s team?  

Clemence, Hansen, Souness, Dalglish.

What a spine!!


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 19, 2008)

Back in the present day, Yossi's feelin' low..

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article5187352.ece


----------



## Rollem (Nov 19, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Back in the present day,


'present day' that's bot something liverpool fans 'do' is it?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 19, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Back in the present day, Yossi's feelin' low..
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article5187352.ece


 
i'm shocked yossi expected to be anything more then a squad player at liverpool.

dave


----------



## Iam (Nov 19, 2008)

Rollem said:


> 'present day' that's bot something liverpool fans 'do' is it?


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 19, 2008)

Rollem said:


> 'present day' that's bot something liverpool fans 'do' is it?



Heh. 



Kizmet said:


> Feck off. Everyone knows nostalgia is what reds do best.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 19, 2008)

Rollem said:


> 'present day' that's bot something liverpool fans 'do' is it?


 
If ever there was a time to do it, now is that moment..


----------



## Relahni (Nov 19, 2008)

talking of nostalgia, I feel a song coming on.....

We won it at Wembley, we won it in Gay Paris,
In 77 and 84 it was Rome

We won it five times
We won it five times

In Istanbul we won it five times


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 19, 2008)

While Yossi's feeling low, Pennant's out on the lash
http://www.anfield-online.co.uk/lfc-news/2008/glug-glug-jermaine-training-hard/

What a waste!


----------



## N_igma (Nov 19, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> While Yossi's feeling low, Pennant's out on the lash
> http://www.anfield-online.co.uk/lfc-news/2008/glug-glug-jermaine-training-hard/
> 
> What a waste!





Brilliant, I love a footballer who knows how to drink.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 19, 2008)

Rollem said:


> 'present day' that's bot something liverpool fans 'do' is it?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

The present looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 20, 2008)

Relahni said:


> The present looks pretty good to me.


oooh is it a christmas one?  does it sparkle?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Brilliant, I love a footballer who knows how to drink.



I prefer a footballer who can actually come up with the goods on the park, instead of being photographed sucking on a bottle of [hard] booze coming out of some nightclub.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 20, 2008)

Not just some nightclub... Faces. Notorious haunt of minor Essex celebrities and gaggles of top drawer talent with their wares on display and their eyes focused on a metaphorical ticket to the big time.

It's round the corner from my house and I love it!


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Not just some nightclub... Faces. Notorious haunt of minor Essex celebrities and gaggles of top drawer talent with their wares on display and their eyes focused on a metaphorical ticket to the big time.
> 
> It's round the corner from my house and I love it!



I've heard of it. Shame Pennant can't do the business on the pitch though.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 20, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> I've heard of it. Shame Pennant can't do the business on the pitch though.



Pennant was  mistake. I think we all were pretty aware of that from the start. But you know.. he had to be given a chance, innit?

Can see rafa's thinking.. but buying a player because he has a high _assist_ rating is a mistake, IMO.. because that's a stat not entirely related to that players abilities.

Much rather see Yossi get more starts.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Pennant was  mistake. I think we all were pretty aware of that from the start. But you know.. he had to be given a chance, innit?
> 
> Can see rafa's thinking.. but buying a player because he has a high _assist_ rating is a mistake, IMO.. because that's a stat not entirely related to that players abilities.
> 
> Much rather see Yossi get more starts.



Aye, so much promised and so little delivered. Pennant always had a bad boy reputation and when Rafa bought him, I remember thinking "Oh god, here's another one".

I'd prefer to see Yossi get more starts too. He's a much better player.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Pennant was  mistake. I think we all were pretty aware of that from the start. But you know.. he had to be given a chance, innit?
> 
> Can see rafa's thinking.. but buying a player because he has a high _assist_ rating is a mistake, IMO.. because that's a stat not entirely related to that players abilities.
> 
> Much rather see Yossi get more starts.



You see Kizmet, I thought you were a bit of a trolling pisstaker from your Spice boy comments earlier in the week.

I have faith in you now.  You talk sense (this time).


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 20, 2008)

I still have a cream suit...


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I still have a cream suit...



Can I have two 99s please? One with strawberry sauce.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Torres scored for Spain last night.

*does little bounce*


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

Fulham at home next.

They are in very good form.  Only lost 1 out of their last 6 matches.  Won their last two.

I don't think it'll be a pushover. I'm in a minority of folk who rate Woy Hodgson highly.

Would be happy with a 1-0 Torres combo.


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

3-0 Fulham. Nailed on. 

Robbie Keane misses 3 open goals in the first four minutes, and is immediately subbed. Torres comes on, gets studded down his calf by some Icelandic git. Goes off. Babel comes on, all downhill from there.

Fulham's goals: A Danny Murphy penalty , awarded after "Andrew" Johnson falls under the weight of his own reputation; Konchesky reprises his cup final goal; and Bobby Zamora puts one with his arse after Dossena's clearance is charged down by Degen.

Nailed on, like I sez..


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Mind you, Europe's most in-form-striker-converted-to-a-wide-midfielder scored for the Oranjebooms. So 3-1, then.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Mind you, Europe's most in-form-striker-converted-to-a-wide-midfielder scored for the Oranjebooms. So 3-1, then.



He's been great this season.

Put your hands up for Dirk Kuyt


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 20, 2008)

Halleulah! 

A lot of the Diggler's good form has to be down to Riera - having some left-wing action enables him to get central and feed off crosses. His goal at Bolt-on was fantastic.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 21, 2008)

This is a must win for us. And with a few goals, too. So I'll go 3-1 for Liverpool.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 21, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> This is a must win for us. And with a few goals, too. So I'll go 3-1 for Liverpool.



no Stevie Gerrard.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 21, 2008)

Relahni said:


> no Stevie Gerrard.



And? We beat Chelsea and United without Torres.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 21, 2008)

N_igma said:


> And? We beat Chelsea and United without Torres.



It's going to be tough to get a win.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 21, 2008)

Relahni said:


> It's going to be tough to get a win.



Dude it's Fulham, at Anfield. Catch a grip of yourself man!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 21, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Dude it's Fulham, at Anfield. Catch a grip of yourself man!



Liverpool 0-0 Stoke

Oh and struggled to beat Wigan and Middlesborough at Anfield too- this season.  Go back last season and there's a lot more evidence!

Fulham only lost one Premiership game out of their last 6 (1-0 away defeat to the blue noses). 

This is far from an easy 3 points for Liverpool.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 21, 2008)

Stop being a doubter and start believing in your team.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 21, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Stop being a doubter and start believing in your team.



I believe the team are good. I just don't think it'll be easy on Saturday.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 21, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I believe the team are good. I just don't think it'll be easy on Saturday.



Fancy an internet wager that it will be a stroll in the park?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 21, 2008)

Nando and Keane up front in a 4-4-2 with Xabi and Mash in the middle with Riera and Dirky/Yossi on the wings. 

Fulham are quite hard to beat at the moment but I can see a hard fought 2-1 ground out. With 10 games left in the season Liverpool will hit form.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 21, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Fancy an internet wager that it will be a stroll in the park?



OK.  Tenner on Fulham +2.5 goals?

That means, a Liverpool win by 3+ goals and you win.

Anything else - I win.

You up for it?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 22, 2008)

We are absolutely hammering them.  0-0


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh well, at least Chelsea got held at home, too. Come on Villa


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2008)

We drop points, then they drop points. Wtf is going on?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 22, 2008)

I hate to say I told you so...........


----------



## big eejit (Nov 22, 2008)

nino_savatte said:


> We drop points, then they drop points. Wtf is going on?



Liverpool© aren't as good as they think they are and other clubs aren't as bad, i.e the playing field is levelling out?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Liverpool© aren't as good as they think they are and other clubs aren't as bad, i.e the playing field is levelling out?



because we are getting better. and they aren't


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 23, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Liverpool© aren't as good as they think they are and other clubs aren't as bad, i.e the playing field is levelling out?



Nice try but you've sort of missed something. can you think what it is?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I hate to say I told you so...........



We didn't shake on it...


----------



## Relahni (Nov 23, 2008)

N_igma said:


> We didn't shake on it...



You owe me a hundred quid now!


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 24, 2008)

A much better result than I imagined  though kudos to Relahni for the accurate second sight. Hodgson is quite godd, innee? Pass 'n' move, it's the Fulham groove.. 

Only saw the highlights (highlight?) on MOTD2, but have read a lot of net-based wibbling about Alonso's non-selection and how rubbish Lucas and Keane were. Who knows? Not me, and ignorance is indeed bliss on a day like today.

A chance missed perhaps, but the Mancs and Chelsea's 0-0s were just as surprising as ours, IMO.

Forza Liverpool, arrrrrrrrrrriba!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 24, 2008)

My biggest moan about Saturday, from my armchair, behind my computer, was about the fans. I thought they were woefully bad - much worse than Lucas or Keane.

In all honesty, I thought it was quite embarrasing.  I'm recalling the days, when I'd get "clip round the ear" looks from Scousers, should I dare to criticise Nicky fucking Tanner (under my breath).   It's a different place Anfield these days.

Booing substitutions, practically booing players.  We aren't a fucking North London club ffs.

Absolute shite.

<rant over>


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done Liverpool for doing enough - just.

BTW Why were Athletico Mardid playing in front of an empty stadium?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 26, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Well done Liverpool for doing enough - just.
> 
> BTW Why were Athletico Mardid playing in front of an empty stadium?



Their fans were naughty.

We looked decidedly dodgy in the second half.

Feel a bit sorry for Dosena, he looks shot.  

Not sure if Rafa's tactics were so good, why bring on Yossi and expose Dosena even more...


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 27, 2008)

Relahni said:


> We looked decidedly dodgy in the second half.


 
Mmm. Marseille did a good job closing Alonso down, cutting our creativity to nought in the second half. Mascherano had an off day too, meaning we couldn't keep the ball either. 

Torres doesn't look fit, still.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 27, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Mmm. Marseille did a good job closing Alonso down, cutting our creativity to nought in the second half. Mascherano had an off day too, meaning we couldn't keep the ball either.
> 
> Torres doesn't look fit, still.



I liked the fact that we were up for a fight last night.

We aren't the soft touch we used to be.  Nice to see Arbeloa and Mascherano getting stuck in.  Also, Dossena did a nice foul in the 89th minute in the corner by the Kop and Centenary, that was as far away from our goal as possible.  He also did a good block, but we look decidedly shaky when he's in our back four.

I think that's our first clean sheet with him in the back four?  Albeit for 45 minutes?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 27, 2008)

Dossena reminds me of a poor man's Razor Ruddock! 

A win's a win and that's all that matters!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 28, 2008)

*Torres out for 3 weeks*



> Fernando Torres has suffered his fourth hamstring injury inside 12 months and will be out of action for up to three weeks,





> The Spain international will miss the league matches against West Ham United, Blackburn Rovers and Hull City and the Champions League tie against PSV Eindhoven



http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/liverpool-reel-under-torres-blow-1038652.html

We should have the ammunition for these games hey.. lets hope Robbie can step up?

eta: A big howya to all my fellow reds.. dare to believe...


----------



## EddyBlack (Nov 28, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> lets hope Robbie can step up?
> 
> /Q...
> 
> There only a bunch of cunts arn't they? :D


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm more worried about the Brazilian left back being injured.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Dossena reminds me of a poor man's Razor Ruddock!



I always loved Razor, a poor mans version would still be bloody great


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

belboid said:


> I always loved Razor, a poor mans version would still be bloody great



I say Dossena is more Julian Dicks/jacket potato.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 28, 2008)

dossena doesnt have the right to lace mr dicks boots yet.

I loved jullian dicks. One of the reasons i support west ham.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

kained&able said:


> dossena doesnt have the right to lace mr dicks boots yet.
> 
> I loved jullian dicks. One of the reasons i support west ham.
> 
> ...



he was shit


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 28, 2008)

He was shit foraaas. Try telling a WHU fan that, you'll get the hobbits set on you..

This Torres hamstring stuff's beginning to have a wearily familiar feel to it. For Nando, read Owen? Fucks' sake..

Dosenna needs to step up. Either that or play Agger at LB.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 29, 2008)

hope you cunts lose to the hammers on the weekend, night night fuckers


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> hope you cunts lose to the hammers on the weekend, night night fuckers



No chance. And let's hope City keep up their unbeaten run against you.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 29, 2008)

Chelsea 1 v 1 Arsenal 
Citeh 2 v 1 Cunts
Might Red Machine 2 v 0 Hammers

Top of the fookin' league come Monday night.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> he was shit



tosss for you no doubt. Legend for us.


Your club magizine need to shut the fuck up! 



> Liverpool's magazine said: "Experiencing the same nerve-jangling predicament is a prospect the Upton Park board won't relish and they may decide to move before it is too late.
> 
> "A defeat on Monday night, particularly if the scoreline is similar to last season (4-0), could be another nail in the coffin of Zola's short managerial career in East London."



bang out of order that.

dave


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> bang out of order that.


 






Shit, it's the GSE!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 29, 2008)

I saw Corporate Whore on the telly today! 

Was watching Stevie G's top five matches (the match in question was the magnifent win v West Ham in the FA Cup final)- and there Corporate Whore was, behind Rafa, smiling.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you get a screenshot for the 'up the arse' thread?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 29, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Did you get a screenshot for the 'up the arse' thread?



He was quite a long way behind Rafa.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 29, 2008)

Relahni said:


> He was quite a long way behind Rafa.



Are you suggesting his boasting isn't true?


----------



## corporate whore (Nov 29, 2008)

Me & Rafa.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 29, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Me & Rafa.



yeah, that was it, they showed that photo.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Could we be top of the league tomorrow?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoo. You'll get dizzy.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Whoo. You'll get dizzy.



Thing is, if we replicate our last few seasons (i.e go on good runs in the latter part of the season) we have an outside chance.

The Mancs looked good in the first half of their derby match.  Chelsea looked flat against you lot.

You lot might put a run together, but doubtful.

Who knows.

A win v West Ham would be great.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

> The Mancs looked good in the first half of their derby match. *Chelsea looked flat against you lot*.


Wrong team. Carry on though.

Seen it all before.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

> The Mancs looked good in the first half of their derby match.


We were ok. Saw it through.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Wrong team. Carry on though.
> 
> Seen it all before.



Who do you support?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


>



Not another one.

You can get medicine for your condition you know.

Which Man Utd fan category do you fit in? 

Clueless cunt? 
Bandwagon jumper? 
Alright?
Never been in your life and a cunt? 
Alright and a Manc?
Day tripper?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Never been in your life and a cunt?


Certainly not this.

I live in Merseyside though.

I know, I know.

For shame.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Certainly not this.
> 
> I live in Merseyside though.
> 
> ...



So how do you see our chances this season? 

Do you think they will recede as fast as Wayne Rooney's hair line or do you think we'll last the pace?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

Seriously? Doing surprisingly well. Normally dead in the water by now.

Keep it up. We appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Seriously? Doing surprisingly well. Normally dead in the water by now.
> 
> Keep it up. We appreciate your efforts.



5 points ahead.

It's unheard of in modern times.

Wander if we'll get to 26 years without winning it like you lot did. 

Actually, I'm talking to a Man Utd fan, I best explain that football existed before 1993.  You do realise this don't you?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

Of course. I've spoken to many scousers.

They're fond of history.

"Look forward," I tell them, " not back".

But they seem frightened by what the future holds.

Still. Nothing to fear this year, eh.

This could be the one.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 1, 2008)

Shamelessly pilfered from AN Other forum For our amusement, I give you the boys pen's own Bill Kenwright slating Howard Kendall and generally being a Red in the 1970s.

http://http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YzRpkL8X2UQ

"Furry-footed bunch of yard dogs."

Nerys Hughes, eh? What a sort..


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz shit game


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2008)

We've got to win these home games to have any chance of competing with Man.Utd and Chelsea. If we don't win games like these then I don't think we'll last the distance.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 1, 2008)

That's got to be one of the best air shots ever.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2008)

Diamond said:


> That's got to be one of the best air shots ever.



Well that's Gerard's class showing through innit!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2008)

Pure quality!


----------



## Hi-ASL (Dec 1, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> We've got to win these home games to have any chance of competing with Man.Utd and Chelsea. If we don't win games like these then I don't think we'll last the distance.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

Top of the league.....


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## N_igma (Dec 1, 2008)

Meh still...top of the league can't argue with that. United are barking at the heels, definitely need more wins.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 1, 2008)

Feck it feels good to be top but we miss Torres. We did the job and no more tonight i reckon


 alonsa seems ready to stay..

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1713/li...bi-alonso-finally-commits-future-to-liverpool


----------



## harpo (Dec 1, 2008)

It was a fucking rubbish match with Babel on far too late and some embarrassing mistakes.  But still, top.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 1, 2008)

harpo said:


> It was a fucking rubbish match with Babel on far too late and some embarrassing mistakes.  But still, top.



How are we top?


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2008)

harpo said:


> It was a fucking rubbish match with Babel on far too late and some embarrassing mistakes.  But still, top.



I don't know.  I quite enjoyed it.

Great save from Benayoun.


----------



## aylee (Dec 1, 2008)

The Prem is shaping up to be very interesting indeed this season.  So far, none of the big four has really looked convincing.  It looked as if Chelsea and Liverpool were going to establish a decent lead but it hasn't happened.  We could well end up with the first season where all four are genuine contenders.

Out of the four, I do kind of hope the RedScouse win it, because they're due a turn and it will outrage ManUre fans.  And the fans have the best celebrations of all the top four.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2008)

aylee said:


> Out of the four, I do kind of hope the RedScouse win it, because they're due a turn and it will outrage ManUre fans.  And the fans have the best celebrations of all the top four.



To paraphrase yourself 'You really do have to be a cunt in order to hope for that'.


----------



## chegrimandi (Dec 2, 2008)

aylee said:


> And the fans have the best celebrations of all the top four.



yes dear - thats why they boo their own team at home when they go top of the league in december...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Liverpool seem to be so 'meh' in the league. 

I work with two Chelsea fans and after their loss at the weekend they were moaning about Liverpool having an 'easy' match against the Hammers. I was almost certain before the game that the scoreline would be 0-0 or 1-0 to Liverpool with a goal in the last ten minutes or similar. 

They did not surprise!


----------



## aylee (Dec 2, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> To paraphrase yourself 'You really do have to be a cunt in order to hope for that'.







> yes dear - thats why they boo their own team at home when they go top of the league in december...



Erm, but they haven't actually won anything yet.

Agree that it was a daft reaction to the result though.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 2, 2008)

We're up against another struggling side (Blackburn) this Saturday...and we're away.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 2, 2008)

If Ged were still in charge, with his mad boggly eyes, I'd say we're lacking a certain _je ne sais quoi. _

What's Spanish for that?


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> If Ged were still in charge, with his mad boggly eyes, I'd say we're lacking a certain _je ne sais quoi. _
> 
> What's Spanish for that?



 riera


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Dec 2, 2008)

A missed opportunity. Still, top of the league!


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 2, 2008)

See tommers, that's _praise _for Riera. He has a certain je ne sais quoi about him? Not so sure.

You've let yourself down there.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah tommers! that was shit.

dave


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah tommers! that was shit.
> 
> dave



fuck you dave!


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> See tommers, that's _praise _for Riera. He has a certain je ne sais quoi about him? Not so sure.
> 
> You've let yourself down there.



have I heck.  you've just read it wrong.



probly.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> If Ged were still in charge, with his mad boggly eyes, I'd say we're lacking a certain _je ne sais quoi. _
> 
> What's Spanish for that?



Yo que no se!


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 2, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yo que no se!


 
 We lack a little of that.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 2, 2008)

Riera has lost his early season form.

Dossenna was average at best - which is a big improvement on recent form.

Gerrard was too eager to shoot (poorly and from anywhere) and this represented a lack of confidence in his team-mates.

Keane was poor and he didn't gel with Kuyt.

Benayoun was average. 

Looking at it with rose tinted specs West Ham could have nicked a win there. 10 wins 4 draws and 1 defeat is great by the form of recent years. 

Babel needs to start up front with Keane on Saturday with Kuyt back on the right. Wouldn't be surprised if Gerrard is pushed forward though to allow Masch to return.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 2, 2008)

Our fans are shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 2, 2008)

It's good to see that the smaller teams are starting to take on the big 4 and get results against them more regularly now.


----------



## agricola (Dec 2, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Riera has lost his early season form.
> 
> Dossenna was average at best - which is a big improvement on recent form.
> 
> ...



Arent you lot top of the league?


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2008)

agricola said:


> Arent you lot top of the league?





Relahni said:


> Our fans are shit.



As you were....


----------



## Relahni (Dec 2, 2008)

agricola said:


> Arent you lot top of the league?



somehow yes.

moaners the lot of us.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> somehow yes.
> 
> cunts the lot of us.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 2, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> I am fond of children


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Mark Lawrenson said:
> 
> 
> > I am fond of children



Surely you've heard those rumours....


----------



## Relahni (Dec 2, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Surely you've heard those rumours....



I've hear the transvestite rumours, which are more believable.

Fair enough to Lawro.

"Shanited"


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I've hear the transvestite rumours, which are more believable.
> 
> Fair enough to Lawro.
> 
> "Shanited"



Have to say, even for an ex Redshite, i've never really hated him. He's not even in the same stratosphere of hate as Sammy Lee.....


----------



## Iam (Dec 2, 2008)

Enough of this.

More of this:


----------



## agricola (Dec 2, 2008)

Iam said:


>



"Too late, Steven realised he shouldnt have eaten all those prunes."


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2008)

Iam said:


> Enough of this.
> 
> More of this:



I've been trying to find that all day...

"STEVIE GGGGGGGG!!!!!!!"

I think the setanta commentators would have married him if they could.


----------



## Iam (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, it was a bit of a Stevie G lovefest.

That was cracking, though.

Great chance, super miss.


----------



## ch750536 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool seem to be so 'meh' in the league.
> 
> I work with two Chelsea fans and af...



Bizarre, I work with the other one.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuck off.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


>





I dont know what's going on there but it's brilliant


----------



## Iam (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally, the Ronaldo mystery handball is explained!


----------



## N_igma (Dec 3, 2008)

Iam said:


> Finally, the Ronaldo mystery handball is explained!



If he just had told the truth from the start maybe we would have been less harsh on him!


----------



## Iam (Dec 3, 2008)

N_igma said:


> If he just had told the truth from the start maybe we would have been less harsh on him!



Errr, righto. I wasn't actually being serious. Nevermind, eh...


----------



## N_igma (Dec 3, 2008)

Iam said:


> I wasn't actually being serious.



Neither was I.


----------



## Iam (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, ok. 

Sorry


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 3, 2008)

mattie said:


> I dont know what's going on there but it's brilliant



Isn't that just the best GIF ever?


----------



## Relahni (Dec 4, 2008)

No, it's shit.

Unlike us!

Top of the league.





















for now!


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 4, 2008)

Liverpool, top of the league
Liverpool, Liverpool, top of the league!

Torres out until 2009, apparently


----------



## Relahni (Dec 4, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Liverpool, top of the league
> Liverpool, Liverpool, top of the league!
> 
> Torres out until 2009, apparently



when you say out, you do mean out injured? Not out to Man Citeh/Real Madrid/etc etc....


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 4, 2008)

Injured, obnov. 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article5282132.ece

Rafa looking for some healing hands.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 4, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Injured, obnov.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article5282132.ece
> 
> Rafa looking for some healing hands.



come on Eileen.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 4, 2008)

It's got to be Babel time for the next few games now eh?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 6, 2008)

Still top!!!

some are calling it an 'unconvincing win'

I'm happy enough


----------



## Relahni (Dec 6, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Still top!!!
> 
> some are calling it an 'unconvincing win'
> 
> I'm happy enough



It was.

We were shit for most parts of the game.

Stevie G was awful for large parts of the game.



Funny that...

3-1 away from home, playing shit.  

Remember that we are going through a bad spell at the minute.  Players are knackered.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 6, 2008)

Btw, does Corporate Whore look a bit like Paulo Sousa?

Admittedly, Paulo has long hair, dark skin and a healthy glow about him...

But apart from that, there are some similarities no?


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2008)

Flattered us a bit that result. First half we were really bad.

I hope Gerrards goal, albeit a piss easy one, gets him some confidence back. He really looked lost out there a couple of times.

But if youre playing badly but still winning it usually means things arent all bad.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Btw, does Corporate Whore look a bit like Paulo Sousa?


 







Fuck no.. he's healthier, wealthier and more _Iberian _than I could ever be..

As for the weekend - played poorly, won well. That's why we are top of the league, said we are top of the league.

As an aside, I'm really pleased Ince has finally found out the truth - that the media hates Manchester United, and wants anyone and everyone ever connected with it to fail miserably. Pfft.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 8, 2008)

Michael Owen back next year, or even in Jan on a free?

I would love to see him back, admittedly could end up with two players out with hamstring problems but get them to get injured on some sort of rotation could be a great partnership.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeh but he'll probably just turn out to be another Fowler. Great in his youth but expired too quickly. I remember there being a lot of commotion when Fowler returned and he was a bit shite quite frankly.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe we should get Keegan back.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 8, 2008)

He's scored 6 in 8 appearances this year, 4 of those games were as a sub.   NUFC have been dire at times this season and he still gets those stats? That's hard to ignore.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2008)

Sunray said:


> He's scored 8 in 12 appearances this year, 4 of those games were as a sub.  That's hard to ignore.



Really? Is he back at Scunthorpe?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 8, 2008)

i'd be happy enough with Owen coming back though chelsea appear to be looking at him too..


----------



## Sunray (Dec 8, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Really? Is he back at Scunthorpe?



Mis-read the NUFC website, according to them its 6 in 8 (4),


----------



## Relahni (Dec 8, 2008)

No to Owen. 

Rafa's already said so.

I don't think he'd fit into our style.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> As an aside, I'm really pleased Ince has finally found out the truth - that the media hates Manchester United, and wants anyone and everyone ever connected with it to fail miserably. Pfft.



Which will be why the media mercilessly hounded out the last ex-Man Utd player to manage Blackburn...


----------



## Relahni (Dec 8, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Maybe we should get Keegan back.



lol

There was a time when Houllier was at his most dullest that I suggested that on a Liverpool bb.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 8, 2008)

Owen - we could get him for a mill or two, useful to have as an impact sub when they have 11 behind the ball, always gets goals....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Owen - we could get him for a mill or two,



Plus about a hundred grand a week or so.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 8, 2008)

call me a sentimentalist..

but it would be great if Owen joined up in January..

he has a lot to prove that he is not a spent force..

i reckon liverpool is the place to do it..


----------



## Sunray (Dec 8, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Plus about a hundred grand a week or so.



Thats all he would cost, his contract runs out at NUFC at the end of the season.

Only cost if we wanted him in Jan.   I really think we need another >striker< who can score goals.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

Seriously guys, Owen wouldn't be good for us.  

Btw, saw in the papers that we were looking at Lennon and O'Hara.

Lennon played well last night and O'Hara scored a great goal.  Can't help thinking Lennon would be a slightly better version of Pennant.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Seriously guys, Owen wouldn't be good for us.
> 
> Btw, saw in the papers that we were looking at Lennon and O'Hara.
> 
> Lennon played well last night and O'Hara scored a great goal.  Can't help thinking Lennon would be a slightly better version of Pennant.



Spurs were supposedly offering Lennon and O'Hara + £5m for Keane in Jan. Can't see that myself and Rafa has said keane is staying anyway.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 9, 2008)

Owen won't happen. Nor should it. Short-arsed Welsh serial contract runner-down can get fucked.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

But Heskey has been mentioned.......

wtf


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 9, 2008)

Heskey won't happen. Nor should it. Shot-shy serial bottler can get fucked.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Heskey won't happen. Nor should it. Shot-shy serial bottler can get fucked.



Filter thinks he's World Class.

lol

 x a lot.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Seriously guys, Owen wouldn't be good for us.
> 
> Btw, saw in the papers that we were looking at Lennon and O'Hara.
> 
> Lennon played well last night and O'Hara scored a great goal.  Can't help thinking Lennon would be a slightly better version of Pennant.



Totally disagree, Michael Owen is a world class striker and cannot help benefit any team he is in.   His only problem is that he's gets injured too easily.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Heskey won't happen. Nor should it. Shot-shy serial bottler can get fucked.



Yeah much wiser spending 20 million on Keane. 

Fergie wasn't half right when he said Liverpool buying Keane for 20 million was the suprise of the summer.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 9, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Yeah much wiser spending 20 million on Keane.
> 
> Fergie wasn't half right when he said Liverpool buying Keane for 20 million was the suprise of the summer.



I hope Keane continues in his current vein at Anfield for a few more seasons thus making the Alex Nyarko signing look like a stroke of genius by comparison.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

As for those talking of Lennon, yes he would give some pace and width to a team that has to make do as Kuyt as a winger, but is he seriously the level Liverpool need to be competing for the League, I doubt it.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Filter thinks he's World Class.
> 
> lol
> 
> x a lot.


 
Filter lurves Emile, no doubt. 

Top of the league with a mis-firing striker.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Totally disagree, Michael Owen is a world class striker and cannot help benefit any team he is in.   His only problem is that he's gets injured too easily.



So, his only problem is that he hardly ever plays......


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> So, his only problem is that he hardly ever plays......



Which would make him a perfect partner for Keane whose only problem is he never scores but always plays.

What a balanced team.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Which would make him a perfect partner for Keane whose only problem is he never scores but always plays.
> 
> What a balanced team.



quite funny.

Robbie Keane will come good, don't worry about that.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 9, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Yeah much wiser spending 20 million on Keane.
> 
> Fergie wasn't half right when he said Liverpool buying Keane for 20 million was the suprise of the summer.



Whereas Berbatov at £12m more was a shrewd buy. They've both scored two league goals each. Neither providing VFM at the moment but Liverpool's form is better than last season and Utd's isn't.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the Hull game. Should be quite action-packed. I think they'll be more difficult than Man Utd or Chelsea.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 9, 2008)

PSV tonight, la's. We should beat them no probs.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Whereas Berbatov at £12m more was a shrewd buy. They've both scored two league goals each. Neither providing VFM at the moment but Liverpool's form is better than last season and Utd's isn't.



Berbatov has scored in other comps and also has quite a few more assists.

Berbatov has alot more to his game than simply scoring, he's in a different league to Robbie Keane.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Berbatov has alot more to his game than simply scoring, he's in a different league to Robbie Keane.



Haha have you been watching Liverpool play this season? Keane has been working his socks off and has been provider for plenty of goals, as you say, it's more than just scoring and Keane has shown that this season.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 9, 2008)

See Dirk's not travelled, due to a gammy hammy. 

We have fewer hoptions, no? Not that it matters much, but will be good to finish top of the group.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Haha have you been watching Liverpool play this season? Keane has been working his socks off and has been provider for plenty of goals, as you say, it's more than just scoring and Keane has shown that this season.



yes cause Keanes anywhere close to the level that Berbatov is.

For some reason I don't think buying Robbie Keane for 20 million and using him as a Dirk Kuyt v2.0 is the sort of planning worthy of would be title winners.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yes cause Keanes anywhere close to the level that Berbatov is.



I actually think he's a better all round player. Berbatov, while undoubtabely a class act who has scored some of the best goals I've seen in recent years is quite lazy, plus he's an ugly looking rat.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

N_igma said:


> I actually think he's a better all round player. Berbatov, while undoubtabely a class act who has scored some of the best goals I've seen in recent years is quite lazy, plus he's an ugly looking rat.



Pfft, Robbie Keane is shit on Berbatov's boot.

More importantly Berbatov is a handsome goth of a man, my girlfriend thinks he'd make a hot vampire and I'd agreee, the deep red of Man United suits him.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2008)

wonder why revol is spending more time on this thread than on any ManUre one?  Funny that, you'd think Liverpoo lwere doing better than his lot.

Tho when you gloryhunt the ugliest team in football, it isn't that surprising.  There might be team pics on the thread!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 9, 2008)

Berba is a sexy goth, Ronaldo is hot if you're into gay twinkies, Evra is super smooth, Vidic has that striking Roman Soldier look, Ryan Giggs is an old charmer and Rafael is pretty as a picture.

There's something for all tastes with the current United team. Only Torres would get a look in in terms of looks from the Dippers.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2008)

Not to mention Rooney, Fletcher, Ferdinand etc. 

And Vidic looks like a spud you mad bastard.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 9, 2008)

Accusing someone of looking like Rooney can lead to a violent end

It won't be long before some skeletal, lanky, lazy, hooked nosed, pale skinned fella with a high forehead and a pitiful chip-pan centre parting gets called "Berba" late one Saturday night and retaliates by sinking his teeth into the neck of the unsuspecting provocator.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Seriously guys, Owen wouldn't be good for us.
> 
> Btw, saw in the papers that we were looking at Lennon and O'Hara.
> 
> Lennon played well last night and O'Hara scored a great goal.  Can't help thinking Lennon would be a slightly better version of Pennant.



Are Spurs the new Spain?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Accusing someone of looking like Rooney can lead to a violent end
> 
> It won't be long before some skeletal, lanky, lazy, hooked nosed, pale skinned fella with a high forehead and a pitiful chip-pan centre parting gets called "Berba" late one Saturday night and retaliates by sinking his teeth into the neck of the unsuspecting provocator.



^


----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2008)

Good win tonight, shaky first half but our class showed through. Riera's goal was a peach and if there's any doubt that Keane isn't a good team player then it's been answered tonight.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice to see Derby, Spearing and Kelly on the pitch at the end and Cavlieri, Lieva and Ngog started. Group winners in what initially looked like a tricky group. Nice. I predict Real Madrid in the next round.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 9, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Nice to see Derby, Spearing and Kelly on the pitch at the end and Cavlieri, Lieva and Ngog started. Group winners in what initially looked like a tricky group. Nice. I predict Real Madrid in the next round.



Great result.

Thought the young English lads did well. Ngog finished well.  Keane was immense. The keeper is good - solid.  Lucas was great.  

Good to see Dosena playing well.

Very posititive.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 10, 2008)

A _very_ positive night - three very well-taken goals, the usual defensive solidity now with added Dossena, a run-out for the best of the FA Youth Cup winners.

Keane worked hard, made some good runs that more often than not weren't picked out and that wasn't a  pass of a man lacking in confidence.

Having said all that, PSV were shit. Can we please not draw them next year?

Inter in the next round. Nailed on.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 10, 2008)

Cracking goals from Riera and Ngog. We'll be needing plenty more of those in the coming months.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> A _very_ positive night - three very well-taken goals, the usual defensive solidity now with added Dossena, a run-out for the best of the FA Youth Cup winners.
> 
> Keane worked hard, made some good runs that more often than not weren't picked out and that wasn't a  pass of a man lacking in confidence.
> 
> ...



Fuck off Mouriniho etc...

I rate Darby and Spearing.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 10, 2008)

Rafa close to signing a new contract, according to every newspaper I've read today. And I've read all of them


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

Hooray


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 10, 2008)

Hip Hip Hooray


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 10, 2008)

He's managed us to more European victories than Paisley. Still needs the Premiership to become truly great. Inspire the lads Rafa!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 10, 2008)

yup thats good news.. stability and we still havent really kicked in this season
oh.. and TOP OF THE LEAGUE!
i love saying that!


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's managed us to more European victories than Paisley.


fewer that really matter tho. 

Good as he is, he's no Bobby. Yet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 10, 2008)

belboid said:


> fewer that really matter tho.
> 
> Good as he is, he's no Bobby. Yet.



We'd have to win the Premiership at least twice before it would become feasible. But given time.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2008)

and at least one more EC - one that wasn't _incredibly_ raggy


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

winning the EC with Biscan, Traore and Smicer?

He's a fucking legend.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 11, 2008)

AC Milan looking to lower their average age of 72 with a cheeky bid for Danny Agger.

Hope he stays, I like the Dagger.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah.  Agger, do stay.

I have to make an executive decision.

Do I go to the match on Boxing day (have ticket) or do I go round the in laws house?

It's a long way to travel.  Why the fuck did I move to London?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 11, 2008)

Relahni said:


> yeah.  Agger, do stay.
> 
> I have to make an executive decision.
> 
> ...



Football! Football! Football! Football!

I'll be in Italy then so will hopefully be watching it through t'internet.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 11, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Do I go to the match on Boxing day (have ticket) or do I go round the in laws house?


 
Sorry, is there a choice to be made here?


----------



## Relahni (Dec 11, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Sorry, is there a choice to be made here?



of course.  Spending time with the in-laws is fun.  

This decision has pained me for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Seriously guys, Owen wouldn't be good for us.
> 
> Btw, saw in the papers that we were looking at Lennon and O'Hara.
> 
> Lennon played well last night and O'Hara scored a great goal.  Can't help thinking Lennon would be a slightly better version of Pennant.


Why would we get o'hara, we have plenty of central midfielders, plus we're supposed to be getting back a loanee in january to replace pennant, Adam Hamill


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 11, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's managed us to more European victories than Paisley. Still needs the Premiership to become truly great. Inspire the lads Rafa!



rafa's 40 european truimphs versus Paisleys 39 sounds good on paper but remember there was no league format back in the day..



> Sources close to Tom Hicks and George Gillett Jr have confirmed the American owners have agreed in principle to extend Benitez's contract until 2013, and the deal could be concluded within days.



according to Irish times today.. lets hope


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 11, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> rafa's 40 european truimphs versus Paisleys 39 sounds good on paper but remember there was no league format back in the day..



Plus you only have to finish top 4 to qualify now and very few teams outside England, Spain and Italy can compete now. There's no comparison really IMO.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 12, 2008)

Good to see the Rafa is not as deluded as the fans

Benitez insists Liverpool will only win the Premier League title for the first time if their rivals struggle. 

"For us to win the league we need Chelsea, Man United and Arsenal to mess up their season," said Benitez. 

Benitez has compared Liverpool to his former club Valencia, who twice won the Spanish title earlier this decade after profiting from problems at Real Madrid and Barcelona. 

"For me, Valencia and Liverpool are similar - for them to win, the bigger clubs have to do badly," he said.


----------



## EddyBlack (Dec 12, 2008)

'Quoted in the Sun'

Probably bollocks then.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 12, 2008)

EddyBlack said:


> 'Quoted in the Sun'
> 
> Probably bollocks then.




see a lot of truth in it....no reason to doubt it at all....makes me like him even more....honesty in with regard his team in the pecking order.....


----------



## EddyBlack (Dec 12, 2008)

...jumpers for goalposts ...isn't it wasn't it


----------



## Relahni (Dec 12, 2008)

EddyBlack said:


> 'Quoted in the Sun'
> 
> Probably bollocks then.



The Truth. 

<spits>


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 12, 2008)

EddyBlack said:


> 'Quoted in the Sun'
> 
> Probably bollocks then.



um... i dont know any true liverpool supporter who buys that scummy paper let alone quote from it..
dont buy the sun


----------



## EddyBlack (Dec 12, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> um... i dont know any true liverpool supporter who buys that scummy paper let alone quote from it..
> dont buy the sun



I know, I just looked up the article Drink? was trumpeting on the net, it was from a 'report' in the Sun.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 12, 2008)

EddyBlack said:


> I know, I just looked up the article Drink? was trumpeting on the net, it was from a 'report' in the Sun.



Drink? is  a cunt.

He's just winding us up two fold. 



Fuck off Drink?, you cunt!


----------



## Biffo (Dec 12, 2008)

more lies anyway


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 12, 2008)

btw

it was heartening to read Heggems recent statement to the LFC official site regarding an 'interview' purported to be given to the scum...



> It's been brought to my attention that the sun has printed a story with quotes from me. I want to state that I am aware of the history between The S*n newspaper and Liverpool FC, and I would never give an interview to this newspaper. I gave an interview to a journalist from the Swedish newspaper "Dagens nyheter" on Wednesday where I commented on Steven Gerrard, and the quotes are taken from this interview. I am very sad that this has happened, and I hope that Liverpoolfc.tv: Official Web Site
> will assist me in getting a message out to the fans of Liverpool FC that an interview with the sun never took place.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



never forget...


----------



## Biffo (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah good one that by Heggem.

Rafa successfully sued NOTW a few months back over falsely attributed quotes too. 

Not fit to wipe your arse with.


----------



## denniseagle (Dec 12, 2008)

*The S##*

Once again The S## tells lies, but hey, its 'readers' (I use that term loosely) are all  probably knuckle dragging glory hunters anyway.
You know MANU one year CHELSKI the next, depending on whose top of the league (LIVERPOOL ARE BTW LOL )so long as it's got tits who cares if it's true hur hur hur...........

Not having 'read' the 'article' in question does anyone know whether TheS##  acknowledges the source of the story, or do they claim it for themselves?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 13, 2008)

denniseagle said:


> Once again The S## tells lies, but hey, its 'readers' (I use that term loosely) are all  probably knuckle dragging glory hunters anyway.
> You know MANU one year CHELSKI the next, depending on whose top of the league (LIVERPOOL ARE BTW LOL )so long as it's got tits who cares if it's true hur hur hur...........
> 
> Not having 'read' the 'article' in question does anyone know whether TheS##  acknowledges the source of the story, or do they claim it for themselves?



I hate to quote this rag - but.......


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

wtf.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

Come on.

Stevie G.

This is going to be a cricket score game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2008)

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

Great game 2-2

Stevie G again.


----------



## mack (Dec 13, 2008)

game of the season so far


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

Hull have certainly worked out our weakness!!


----------



## belboid (Dec 13, 2008)

jesus - Carragher - scored 11 (7og)

poor, daft, bastard


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Dec 13, 2008)

what's the betting Keane comes off the bench and scores winner?


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> what's the betting Keane comes off the bench and scores winner?



This game could go either way.

Kuyt hasn't played well.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

Either way, credit to Hull.

They entertain the fans.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

come on Rafa - get Kuyt off.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 13, 2008)

feck sake...
lucas???
we need a goalscorer on!!!!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a bit bizarre quite how conservative Benitez can be IMO. Surely a team in Liverpool's position need to take a chance and go for the win here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 13, 2008)

Artie Fufkin said:


> what's the betting Keane comes off the bench and scores winner?



No chance now.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 13, 2008)

58% liverpool possesion..

wtf!!!!!!!!!!



> It's a bit bizarre quite how conservative Benitez can be IMO. Surely a team in Liverpool's position need to take a chance and go for the win here.



very true


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's a bit bizarre quite how conservative Benitez can be IMO. Surely a team in Liverpool's position need to take a chance and go for the win here.



I'm taking against Benitez.

Kuyt was fucking awful today, if Keane had have played as badly as Dirk he would have been hauled off sharpish.  

Hyppia and Dossena against pace?

£8m for Dossena is making £30m for Veron seem like a bargain. 

Lucas comes on?

But a point was about right - good to see us claw back another defecit.


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2008)

Relahni said:


> come on Rafa - get Kuyt off.



The thing with Kuyt is he has a habit of scoring just when everyone watching the game is saying "Why is that fool still on the pitch?".  As for today, no doubt the Keane-back-to-Spuds rumour mill is about to go into overdrive.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

agricola said:


> The thing with Kuyt is he has a habit of scoring just when everyone watching the game is saying "Why is that fool still on the pitch?".  As for today, no doubt the Keane-back-to-Spuds rumour mill is about to go into overdrive.



I think Kuyt might have some incriminating photo's of Snr Benitez.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

agricola said:


> The thing with Kuyt is he has a habit of scoring just when everyone watching the game is saying "Why is that fool still on the pitch?".  As for today, no doubt the Keane-back-to-Spuds rumour mill is about to go into overdrive.



There's no doubt that Benitez doesn't rate him.

Which kind of begs the question, why spend £20m on him?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 13, 2008)

found this on another forum thought it was a good appraisal:



> riana 6
> arbeloa 7
> carra 7
> sami 6 should have cleared for the 1st goal
> ...



Strange keane wasn't put on.. had a good game on Tuesday IMO..
I'm hoping that Rafa has a method in his madness/stubbornity

still think we have the makings of the title this year


----------



## Relahni (Dec 13, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> found this on another forum thought it was a good appraisal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before the game I thought we had a slim chance.

After the game I think we've got a very slim chance.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 13, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Before the game I thought we had a slim chance.
> 
> After the game I think we've got a very slim chance.



 well lets hope zola gets the result he deserves tommorow.. i reckon they should be well up for it..

poor result... something like 7 times i think we've had to come back from behind now..

still didnt get beat!

keepin the faith.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 13, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> well lets hope zola gets the result he deserves tommorow.. i reckon they should be well up for it..



There's more chance of a large hippopotamus wielding a machine gun appearing in the middle of the pitch and doing the hokey cokey than of us winning.


----------



## agricola (Dec 13, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Before the game I thought we had a slim chance.
> 
> After the game I think we've got a very slim chance.



You are still not losing though.  How many home games have you spawned a point out of this far?  Given our similar ineptness at Goodison, maybe all the lambananae have had some kind of malign influence with regards to home form of Merseyside teams this year.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 13, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> There's more chance of a large hippopotamus wielding a machine gun appearing in the middle of the pitch and doing the hokey cokey than of us winning.




good luck anyway!


----------



## Batboy (Dec 13, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> There's more chance of a large hippopotamus wielding a machine gun appearing in the middle of the pitch and doing the hokey cokey than of us winning.



Disagree RD... have a hunch the Hammers will get a result no logic to it just a hunch...


----------



## Voley (Dec 13, 2008)

It´s looking like it could be a good weekend for Chelsea.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 13, 2008)

Batboy said:


> Disagree RD... have a hunch the Hammers will get a result no logic to it just a hunch...



I haven't 

I think those cunts have won every game since we came back up.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 14, 2008)

Bloody Hull. Fair play to 'em though.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 14, 2008)

agricola said:


> You are still not losing though.  How many home games have you spawned a point out of this far?  Given our similar ineptness at Goodison, maybe all the lambananae have had some kind of malign influence with regards to home form of Merseyside teams this year.



similar situation.

Two defensive managers.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Relahni (Dec 14, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Bloody Hull. Fair play to 'em though.



I agree with that.  

I don't begrudge any team that comes to play.

The ones that sit with 10 players behind the ball and time waste from the first whistle don't deserve anything.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2008)

Agreed. Hull played really well.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 14, 2008)

still top!!!!
knew it was in west ham to do something!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 14, 2008)

Weird weekend, we should be pulling away though, Rafa is just too cautious, there was no need for two holding midfielders at home and Babel should have been on at half time.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 14, 2008)

thankfully we've bit of break to get shit together i hope
Arsenal away next Sunday
we have to do them...


----------



## big eejit (Dec 14, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Weird weekend, we should be pulling away though, Rafa is just too cautious, there was no need for two holding midfielders at home and Babel should have been on at half time.



It's not that weird by the standards of this season. You can only put 11 players on the pitch and more money all round has levelled the playing field a bit. And then it's down to what difference your manager can make. And it turns out that some can't make that much difference.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 14, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> still top!!!!
> knew it was in west ham to do something!!!



How the fuck are we top??


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 14, 2008)

No-one wants to win this league. Big eejit makes a fair point - the playing field has been leveled a little. This is the second week recently where the 'four' - with respect to Villa - have failed to win.

I didn't see our game, but by all accounts Kuyt looks knackered. Could do with some rotation 

Saw the Chelsea game today - they look less than the sum of their parts. We look more than the sum of ours.

Still top of the league. By default, but still top.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 14, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> No-one wants to win this league. Big eejit makes a fair point - the playing field has been leveled a little. This is the second week recently where the 'four' - with respect to Villa - have failed to win.
> 
> I didn't see our game, but by all accounts Kuyt looks knackered. Could do with some rotation
> 
> ...



Kuyt isn't a striker anymore.

His best position is on teh right.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 14, 2008)

Relahni said:


> How the fuck are we top??



good question
but we are somehow on top of the league by 1 point


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2008)

Wot 'appen? Dose pesky kids!


----------



## Relahni (Dec 15, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Wot 'appen? Dose pesky kids!



Hillarious.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry! Just love Sami's cartoon old man expression as the kids run rings around him. (Barmby being an honourary kid owing to his stature)


----------



## Relahni (Dec 15, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Sorry! Just love Sami's cartoon old man expression as the kids run rings around him. (Barmby being an honourary kid owing to his stature)



Sami's a legend.  Hit the post in the match. 

To see him and Dossena do their best impressions of statues wasn't the best!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 16, 2008)

Steven Gerrard says Robbie Keane could leave Liverpool in January 



> Mark Lawrenson, in an interview with Irish radio station Today FM, claims Gerrard has told him Keane could be sold in January.
> 
> "Sorry to name drop but I had a drink with Steven Gerrard at a function on Saturday night, and we were talking about Robbie Keane," Lawrenson said. "He was saying to me that they [Keane and Gerrard] share the same agent and he thinks something is going to happen with Robbie Keane in January.
> 
> "He thinks he's going to be moved on."


link


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 16, 2008)

Lawro's a cock of the highest order.


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> Lawro's a cock of the highest order.



no shit.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 16, 2008)

agricola said:


> no shit.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually think it might happen now on the basis of no smoke without fire, I reckon there is a lot of truth to it.  Perhaps to get a striker that can actually score goals (Owen) rather then tell people he will start banging them in, some unknown time in the future.

Good chance to win the league this year but the team is crying out for a another reliable striker.  I wonder if Rafa has an eye on Owen in Jan....


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 18, 2008)

Think FA rules prevent a player returning to a club within 12 months of a transfer out..

Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway..

Big game this weekend. Aresnal look shaky, but have been pulling out the stops when teams above them come to town. We need to win. I think we will.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 18, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Think FA rules prevent a player returning to a club within 12 months of a transfer out..
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway..
> 
> Big game this weekend. Aresnal look shaky, but have been pulling out the stops when teams above them come to town. We need to win. I think we will.



Talk to your mate upstairs again. A win would be very welcome and that would be Arsenal definitely out of it.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah, the Big Guy - he's not been returning my calls lately. I'll drop him a quick beseech later, see if he bites.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2008)

It'll be fun watching this game in Stokie surrounded by gooners. Difficult one, but I reckon we'll come through 2-1.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't know what to expect.

A good draw last season, and a couple of hammerings before that.  

It's getting to be a cliche, but "what a great time it would be for Robbie Keane to start banging in the goals".

"It's all set up for him".


----------



## Relahni (Dec 18, 2008)

We all need to visualise.

Picture Keane hitting the ball in the back of the net at the Feminates. 

A cart wheel follows - the Liverpool fans go nuts. The Arsenal fans stick their vs up and sip their mocca frapacino lattes.

Liverpool win and Gallas cries.

Hoorah.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 18, 2008)

Relahni said:


> We all need to visualise.
> 
> Picture Keane hitting the ball in the back of the net at the Feminates.
> 
> ...



If Rafa/Sammy Lee can visualise Keane playing it will be a start.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 18, 2008)

So was Fergie right to laugh at Rafa spunking 20 million on him?


----------



## Relahni (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I fear my vision of a bemused Robbie Keane in a club tracksuit is a lot more realistic.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 18, 2008)

revol68 said:


> So was Fergie right to laugh at Rafa spunking 20 million on him?



2 league goals each. Overall 6 to Berba and 4 to Keane. £32m v £20m actually sees Keane as better VFM at this point. Fergie was laughing because he was pissed again.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone nervous about Sunday's game?

i really don't know what to expect?  I can see it going either way.  

I'd say the odds should be 11-8 Arsenal 2-1 draw 13-8 Liverpool.

Will check the bookies odds.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2008)

Tough one to call, that.  Arsenal seem to play much better against the big 4.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 19, 2008)

Arsenal are 11-8

The draw is 9-4 and Liverpool 2-1 (11-5 in places)

2-1 about Liverpool looks a little bit big.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd go for the draw I reckon.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 19, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I'd go for the draw I reckon.



nah.

The only bet is a small one on Liverpool imo.  

The wisest move is to avoid betting on this match.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2008)

Real Madrid, sweet


----------



## Relahni (Dec 19, 2008)

belboid said:


> Real Madrid, sweet



Happy with that.

Would love to go to Madrid for the match.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 19, 2008)

Real Madriddddddd

it had to be...

This has been one hell of a season..

I actually expect Liverpool to do the business...

fuck it's a good feeling..

This should well raise our game against the Gunners..


2009 is gonna be our year i fuck'n know it....


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Fergie was laughing because he was pissed again.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 19, 2008)

Real aren't playing their best this season, I have high hopes coming into that match.


----------



## g force (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd say that might be a problem...Calderon is going mental and they've already bought Huntelaar and are bound to start spending in Jan. I think LFC can beat them for sure but I wouldn't discount them at all.


----------



## denniseagle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Theginsoakedone*



T & P said:


>



Slur Alex at it again with Rio claiming the Arse can't win this years Premiership.
Wonder where the mighty intelect of Mr 'I forgot my drug test' Ferdinand got that 'idea' from?  And coincidently just before the Arse take on the premiership leaders this weekend.
I can see what will be pinned up in their dressing room and old Arsene himself geeing up his players with it.
Doesn't miss a trick does he and the bloody media fall for it every time!


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

O come let us adore them

Liiiiiiiiiiiverpoooool.

Come on Red men.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

What a goal arsenal! Knew this would happen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Keane scores


----------



## Numbers (Dec 21, 2008)

Absolutely delighted for Keane.. brilliantly taken goal.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2008)

Route one special, 6 inches into its 1st bounce....

Very good game.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Absolutely delighted for Keane.. brilliantly taken goal.



It was an absolute pearler.

Come on RED MEN.


----------



## agricola (Dec 21, 2008)

hurrah for gamesmanship!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Bye bye adebayor


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2008)

That actually is quite annoying as its likely to make it harder as they just sit back a lot more to keep the draw.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2008)

I stand corrected...


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2008)

Arsenal's fans could be the worst in the world.  All they can do is booooo  what a bunch of wankers


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2008)

1 -1 will do very nicely


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

1-1it finishes,good match.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

Shite match.  But we gain one point more than Chelsea and Man Utd did away to Arsenal.

Completely dominated them in the second half, before and after the sending off.

Thought the referee was absolutely woeful and favoured Arsenal far too much.  Gerrard had an off game.  But a point against a UEFA cup slot team away isn't so bad.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2008)

I thought we played shite after the sending off. They were there for the taking but i think the change in atmosphere got to our players. It was like we dropped two gears when really we should of gone up one.

Two cracking goals though and a points a point but we won't win titles if we can't cease on the sort of opportunity that that dodgy sending off gave us.

I can't see Everton doing us any favours tomorrow either.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I thought we played shite after the sending off. They were there for the taking but i think the change in atmosphere got to our players. It was like we dropped two gears when really we should of gone up one.
> 
> Two cracking goals though and a points a point but we won't win titles if we can't cease on the sort of opportunity that that dodgy sending off gave us.
> 
> I can't see Everton doing us any favours tomorrow either.



frustration talking friedaweed.

We had two very good chances - the header and Agger's effort.  Very near efforts (a couple of inches and it would have been 3-1 and you wouldn't have posted that)!

Think we played alright, nothing great - but again top of the league.  And if we kick on like we have done the last few seasons, from January.  Happy days.

Keane looked pumped up, which is a good sign.   Great to see Insua playing well.  Lucas, Kuyt, Babel? Not sure what we are getting from them or what we will get in the future.

Stevie G was well below par today imo and Riera too.


----------



## aylee (Dec 21, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> 1 -1 will do very nicely



Innit.  Now if the Bluescouse get the same score against Chelski tomorrow, that will be even more nice.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 21, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Completely dominated them in the second half, before and after the sending off.



That's total shite.

I'm too young to remember when Liverpool were genuinely good but I always hear about the attractive passing football of late 70s-80s LFC. When are we ever going to see any semblance of that old ambition to entertain? They are a truly dismal team to watch.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

Diamond said:


> That's total shite.
> 
> I'm too young to remember when Liverpool were genuinely good but I always hear about the attractive passing football of late 70s-80s LFC. When are we ever going to see any semblance of that old ambition to entertain? They are a truly dismal team to watch.



aw didums.

why don't you boo?

Go on, it'll make you feel better.

boo into your frapaccino latte.

Booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Diamond (Dec 21, 2008)

Taking lectures from the self-appointed best fans in the world is like getting investment advice from Bernie Madoff.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Taking lectures from the self-appointed best fans in the world is like getting investment advice from Bernie Madoff.



"Liverpool hoof the ball.........

..........oh look it's one one".

"Robbie Keane"

"Bbbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooooooooooooooo".


----------



## Diamond (Dec 21, 2008)

You're boasting about an equaliser in a game where you spent a third of it playing against ten men? Dismal.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

Diamond said:


> You're boasting about an equaliser in a game where you spent a third of it playing against ten men? Dismal.



No I'm taking the piss out of your incredibly shit supporters.

I'm gutted with a point.

To get a point from a weak side like Arsenal on their patch isn't the best.

Especially after dominating you for most of the match.  It was quite humorous to see you play like an away side on your own turf.  Guess that's just Arsenal these days.  Shite.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 21, 2008)

Relahni said:


> We all need to visualise.
> 
> Picture Keane hitting the ball in the back of the net at the Feminates.
> 
> ...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2008)

Relahni said:


> frustration talking friedaweed.
> 
> We had two very good chances - the header and Agger's effort.  Very near efforts (a couple of inches and it would have been 3-1 and you wouldn't have posted that)!
> 
> ...



It's frustration all right

I agree the Agger shot was ace and more fool them for backing off him but i don't think we played well after the sending off. Ifs and buts wont win us the title mucker, we should of upped our game and made changes with more time to spare. seizing on opportunity is what we need to do. 

The scum will be right behind us in no time if we don't seize the day.


I respectfully admire your optimism


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 21, 2008)

Rafa has said it before and I'll say it again, unless the big boys f*ck up, the pool won't be winning it....not good enough simple as...when Gerrard is off his game they are f*cked, without him I reckon they wouldn't make top 6


----------



## big eejit (Dec 21, 2008)

The 'big boys' are well capable of fucking it up, as poor as Liverpool are. 

Should be interesting at Goodison tomorrow. Chelsea are great on the road, we're crap at home. And yet.... And yet..... I think we'll do the fuckers!


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I thought we played shite after the sending off. They were there for the taking but i think the change in atmosphere got to our players. It was like we dropped two gears when really we should of gone up one.
> 
> Two cracking goals though and a points a point but we won't win titles if we can't cease on the sort of opportunity that that dodgy sending off gave us.
> 
> I can't see Everton doing us any favours tomorrow either.



Totally agree.

We should´ve gone on to win it after the sending-off. 

More positively, Keane´s goal was a cracker and should give him some confidence for the Xmas run-in. A few more like that and his price-tag won´t keep getting mentioned all the time.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 22, 2008)

Was frustrating alright - bossed it for the most part, panicked when victory was there for the taking.

Liked Insua. Didn't like Lucas.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 22, 2008)

Spot the sniper!


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you think the Toffees are going to do it tonight?

Can see them doing their second favourite team a favour tonight.

lol.

Visualise Screech rising up, the ball hits his bonce and in the back of the net.  Cech is doing the back stroke in his swimming cap, to no avail.  Flailing arms, it is in the back of the net, Everton win and Liverpool are top at Christmas time.

Oh come let us adore them....

Liiii iiii ver poooooll.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 22, 2008)

From what I've seen we're looking better than we have all season. Despite our lousy home form, I wouldn't be too surprised if we get something form the game. Still can't see Liverpool© winning the league while Rafa's in charge tho.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that any team that is forced to wear their home shorts with their away shirts should be given a goal head start. The indignity of it all. It was tantamount to having to play in their pants.

I'd have taken the draw before kick off. With both teams having beaten Chelsea and Utd this season a draw looked likely. It was another 2 points dropped though. After the red card Liverpool became less effective and Arsenal finished stronger. If keane's yellow card was deserved then so were both of Adabeyor's.

Everton to draw with Chelsea tonight. Utd to return from their testing trip to the Far East bouyed by the knowledge that they have beaten the champions of Japan AND Equador. Stoke to fuck the jet-lagged cunts up for sure


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

big eejit said:


> From what I've seen we're looking better than we have all season. Despite our lousy home form, I wouldn't be too surprised if we get something form the game. Still can't see Liverpool© winning the league while Rafa's in charge tho.



You did alright against Villa - unlucky in that game.  

Liverpool are now at their best for 19 years, there's no doubt about it.  Most teams put 11 players behind the ball against us lot. 

Given that Rafa likes to play two holding midfielders, it is tough to break teams down.  

Torres has been out most of the season and Gerrard is out of form, but we are still not losing many matches.  

I don't think we'll win it this season, but we are getting stronger all the time under Rafa.


----------



## Voley (Dec 22, 2008)

Biffo said:


> I think that any team that is forced to wear their home shorts with their away shirts should be given a goal head start. The indignity of it all. It was tantamount to having to play in their pants.



LOL


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Top of the league at Christmas.


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2008)

RS top at Christmas


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 22, 2008)

agricola said:


> RS top at Christmas


----------



## N_igma (Dec 22, 2008)

Fuck sake why can't we capitalise? 

Chelsea probably thinking the same mind you, now them cunts United are going to start making a move! If we can get 40-45 points from our last 20 then I say we have a real good chance of winning it but it's a tall order.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2008)

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00493/John_Terry_493722a.jpg
Never get tired of seeing this pic


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00493/John_Terry_493722a.jpg
> Never get tired of seeing this pic



dirty bastard, but good of him to remind everyone of it again.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 23, 2008)

Top the the league at Christmas  

Fucking great!


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 23, 2008)

Strange leauge innit this year....really thought Utd were going to finish second though the more it drags on the more it looks like they might do it again. 

Have to win their two games in hand though if they do the race is really wide open and the amount of games they have played away from home particularly after European games I think will be a factor. Still saying that anyone seems capable of losing or drawing to anyone at the mo.

Shocked at the current form of the big 4.....no win in 16 days and if you actually look at the past 6 games only Utd are half decent...Chelsea's is shocking...hey ho we will see....still would recomend the pool fans don't start celebrating yet  don't think they are good enough...


----------



## Biffo (Dec 23, 2008)

The main reasons Liverpool are top at Xmas are:

1. They've played Chelsea and Utd and beaten them both.
2. Chelsea and Utd have lost to Arsenal. Liverpool drew with them.
3. Chelsea and Utd drew at Everton. Liverpool beat them.

There's a few twists and turns to go yet and Arsenal are not out of it yet. 

Can't wait for Torres to come back and establish a partnership with Keane. rafa back on the sidelines will be good too.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 23, 2008)

Well done Everton


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 23, 2008)

Biffo said:


> The main reasons Liverpool are top at Xmas are:
> 
> 1. They've played Chelsea and Utd and beaten them both.
> 2. Chelsea and Utd have lost to Arsenal. Liverpool drew with them.
> ...




Aye granted though don't think that the results against the big 4 are going to be that important when Liverpool are drawing at home to Stoke and Hull, Utd are drawing against Newcastle and everton,  Chelsea are dropping points all over the shop and Arsenal only seem to perform against half decent teams....

Back to Arsenal if they lose to Villa, then you have to say Villa are in with a shout....and should be fancied to finish at the very least above them

whatever it is going to be interesting....the Arse play Utd / Liverpool / Chelsea in their last 6 games which I feel could have some bearing...hey ho makes a refreshing change if nowt else


----------



## Relahni (Dec 23, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Well done Everton



They are playing well at the minute.  I thought they were unlucky not to get all the points.

Great refereeing performance last night.

It's about time the refs stood up to the bullies.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy Xmas and New Year Reds fans - and you other reprobates who lurk round here. I'm off to Italy for 2 weeks. If Rafa's boys are still top, still in the cup and Nando is back playing - by the time I get back - then I'll be happy happy....... and pleasantly surprised. 

Ciao innit.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 23, 2008)

Adios

Feliz Navidad


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 23, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Well done Everton



This happens ust about every season that we have to thank at least one of our rivals for heping us out in the league....I can see it in May if we win the leadgue that shit loads of toffees are going to go on about how they 'helped us out' in the Chelsea game....


...hay ho, Top of the LEAGUE!!!!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 23, 2008)

steveo87 said:


> This happens ust about every season that we have to thank at least one of our rivals for heping us out in the league....I can see it in May if we win the leadgue that *shit loads of toffees are going to go on about how they 'helped us out' in the Chelsea game*....
> 
> 
> ...hay ho, Top of the LEAGUE!!!!



 Aye most of my family, I've already had the texts


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 23, 2008)

Relahni said:


> They are playing well at the minute.  I thought they were unlucky not to get all the points.
> 
> Great refereeing performance last night.
> 
> It's about time the refs stood up to the bullies.



 I love your red tinted specs


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2008)

Just when the RS were looking forwards to a drama-free Christmas:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/dec/24/liverpool-premier-league-carlsberg


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

agricola said:


> Just when the RS were looking forwards to a drama-free Christmas:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/dec/24/liverpool-premier-league-carlsberg



In a way, I would like us to fuck Carlsberg off.

I fully blame them for us not winning the league.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> In a way, I would like us to fuck Carlsberg off.
> 
> *I fully blame them for us not winning the league*.



Not Rafa or the players then?!


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I love your red tinted specs



you know, I am not joking.

I think it's a disgrace that the appropriately named F A do nothing about the constant harrassing/bullying/intimidation from Chelsea, Man Utd and to a lesser extent Arsenal.

I know that Chelsea and the Mancs have no class, but to try and intimidate referees to get future favourable decisions for their club is not on.

Brian Clough's teams didn't need to do it.  OK, we had Dalglish, who was not quite as bad as Bellamy, but not far off it.  

I digress.  If I were King of the FA - I'd dock points the next time Ginsoaked went on a drunken rant about how his team is fucking hard done by.

And I'd dock points for Chelsea players being petulant - actually I'd dock points every time John Terry, Frank Lampard and Joe Cole breathed tbh.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Not Rafa or the players then?!



No, Carlsberg (probably), we've never won the league when they've been our sponsors.

It's all their fault!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> you know, I am not joking.
> 
> 
> 
> I digress.  If I were King of the FA - I'd dock points the next time Ginsoaked went on a drunken rant about how his team is fucking hard done by.



That would be so nice


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> That would be so nice



I'd be a great king of the FA.

"Alex, you are a cunt, and I dock your team 20 points"!


----------



## handy1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I'd be a great king of the FA.
> 
> "Alex, you are a cunt, and I dock your team 20 points"!




That's the only way you'll finish above us


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2008)

handy1 said:


> That's the only way you'll finish above us



they would also finish above you alphabetically.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 24, 2008)

agricola said:


> they would also finish above you alphabetically.



ok


----------



## agricola (Dec 25, 2008)

Stevie G is given the secret of fire for Christmas!


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2008)

Looking good for Liverpool right now.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 26, 2008)

lovely..

3 nil up
keanes got 2 so far..
20 minutes to go..


have a great boxing day


----------



## N_igma (Dec 26, 2008)

Keano!
Keano!
Keano!


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2008)

20 million quid! Bargain!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2008)

Here we go.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

keane will get a hat trick v our 'defence'.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 26, 2008)

*still top!*

67% possession.. keano on form..

*its a fecking great boxing day*


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *still top!*
> 
> 67% possession.. keano on form..
> 
> *its a fecking great boxing day*




Tell that to the BBC Score 'pannel' (as in what a bunch of...), they somehow think that Liverpool are on a par with Hull, and that and some point 'the bubble will burst' and we'd be scrapping around for 5th place or something....

....also, Martin Keown and Mark Bright(oooooooooh the irony) was going on about how Keane and Torres couldn't possibly play toghether because Steve Gerrard is currently playing the 'second striker' role. 

Foregive me but the last time I checked, Steven Gerrard was a central Midfielder, and quite a versitile one at that....

...I like the BBS Score service its better than the old boys network on at Sky, but why the fuck do they have to get ITV rejects (who have won and grand total of FUCK ALL and haven't played a game in ten years) in o spout bollocks in for four hours be for fucking off and spreading rumours in the Irish press?


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 26, 2008)

Get in!


----------



## handy1 (Dec 26, 2008)

You really think you're going to win the league,don't you?


----------



## N_igma (Dec 27, 2008)

handy1 said:


> You really think you're going to win the league,don't you?



Yeh got a problem with that?


----------



## handy1 (Dec 27, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Yeh got a problem with that?



Not i sir.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 27, 2008)

Seriously though I do think we're in with a good chance. Any team who's top at the turn of the year is in with a shout. Will be tough though I'll admit.


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2008)

Best chance we've had in years.

I'm still not convinced we're good enough to do it yet, but it's certainly very encouraging at the mo'.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 27, 2008)

Frightnin innit


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Frightnin innit



Yeah.


----------



## handy1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Second half of the season is hardest,as you know.

I honestly think it's between us and Chelsea.

Squad size,and all that.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

5-1 away from home.

The World's best striker to come back from injury.  Keane on fire, not required today.  Yossi was class on the right, scarey given a run out. Insua looking like claiming the left sided position in the back four.  Even Lucas was class today.  Reina got a bit cold from doing nothing and dropped a couple of crosses due to ice growing on his hands.

Shay Given man of the match and still on the losing side after a 5-1 rout.  

Rafa Benitez, questioned about his team selection, but once again, shows the genius that he is.

Not at all bad.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 28, 2008)

Great result.

Showing our intention. It looks like we are really playing in form now, I hope we can keep it up!!!


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

Having watched today and the Bolton games on my brother-in-law's 'lucky computer'  (3 games 3 wins) I felt obliged to log on here from my freezing cold trip to Firenze. Best two performances of the season? Ok, so Newcastle were understrength - but so were Liverpool. Rested the two key players from the Bolton game and Torres + both full backs still out. Did handy1 mention strength in depth? I think we saw that today. In spades 

45 points from 60. Goal difference has increased by 7 in the last 2 games. Great stuff.


----------



## Voley (Dec 28, 2008)

Enjoyed that a lot. Could've been 5-0 up in the first 20 minutes!


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

This looks good. Nice way to end 2008.              

1 Liverpool     20 6 4 0 16  6  7 2 1 19 7  22  45
2 Chelsea      19 4 4 2 17  6  8 1 0 21 1  31  41 
3 Man Utd     17 6 1 0 19  4  4 4 2  9  6  18  35 
4 Aston Villa  19 4 5 1 16 11  6 0 3 16 11 10 35 
5 Arsenal      19 5 2 2 16 11  4 3 3 16 12  9  32 
6 Everton     19 1 4 4   9 15  7 1 2 15 10 -1  29


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 28, 2008)

Gerrard was brilliant today. You outclasses us all over the park. Kinnear has had a right howler as well.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 28, 2008)

feckin top result!


Preston away in the cup sat 3 and stoke away the following Sat..

handy break..

Do you think we are gonna do any business in the transfers in January?
Im hoping we keep keane.. bet he would love to rub lawrensons nose in it with some silverware..


----------



## Dandred (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like Chelsea will be held to a draw......


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a Man Utd fan but I am beginning to believe Liverpool will do it this year, they were fantastic today and if were not for Given it could have been 7 or 8. The team looks a lot more balanced this year. I am not sure on the sqaud size either - I think they've got a decent sqaud and do not need to spend big in January. I reckon Dossena needs replacing though...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2008)

Blimey..


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah i really think liverpool will do it as well to be honest. The fact that your there and in front of the others without really playing well is a booster for you.

You could do with getting knocked out of the champions league fiarly quickly though so that rafa doesnt start thinking its more importent.

Chelsea im not convinced by this year and think they will try for europe and really havent made my mind up about manure this year.


dave


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Blimey..



thats the word
feckin hell
blimey...


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I reckon Dossena needs replacing though...



He has been. By Insua.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 28, 2008)

Biffo said:


> He has been. By Insua.



Does he look like a long term left back? Isn't he quite young?


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Does he look like a long term left back? Isn't he quite young?



About 19 now. He played against Fulham 2 years ago. Much to Neil Warnock's disgust. Settled in well since he's been given his chance. Aurelio would be playing but he's injured again. Dossena wil be sold back to Italy hopefully. Insua is good and can only get better.

ETA - Forget the end of 06/07 season game v Fulham. That was Paletta sorry. I rate Insua though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2008)

Aside from the irritating ownership issues Liverpool seem to be the only team of the 'G4' that have their morale set right. There is nothing to choose between the clubs and they all seem to have the players to win every match but Liverpool always seemed to have faltered around this time in previous years.

There are still a pile of points to play for and all the other clichés, but they do not seem to have the pressures of the other three clubs. If that stays as is then morale stays strong and they keep churning out results while other sides try to work who to blame (Scolari, Ronalado, Referee, bus driver or the weather or something) then the boys could do it. 

Bloody good season


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 28, 2008)

What is it about Liverpool this season such that they're serious contenders - same manager as previous seasons and from my recollection no one player they've brought in this year has had a major impact. Is it that Chelsea and Man Utd have dropped more points than they would have usually by this point of the season?

I notice Man Utd and Chelsea still have substantially shorter odds than Liverpool with the bookies though.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> What is it about Liverpool this season such that they're serious contenders - same manager as previous seasons and from my recollection no one player they've brought in this year has had a major impact. Is it that Chelsea and Man Utd have dropped more points than they would have usually by this point of the season?
> 
> I notice Man Utd and Chelsea still have substantially shorter odds than Liverpool with the bookies though.



More strength in depth. Agger bing fit again has helped - especially with the loss of Skrtl. Riera has been a good signing, as has Keane. Both very busy. Insua and Lucas getting better all the time. More belief and confidence. And the big one........ Sammy fucking Lee. Seriously.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 28, 2008)

Yasssssss! So happy right now!   

Can't wait to watch match of the day, was stuck in work so couldn't get to watch it. Heard Given played a blinder even though he conceded 5?  Sounds like a cracking game!


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't heard Liverpool supporters so confident about winning the league since 1996 - might finish fourth again this time too if you're lucky...


----------



## Relahni (Dec 29, 2008)

Yossarian said:


> I haven't heard Liverpool supporters so confident about winning the league since 1996 - might finish fourth again this time too if you're lucky...



We'll see.  

The race for fourth looks fairly interesting.  Everton v Villa.  Arsenal look nailed on for sixth.


----------



## tommers (Dec 29, 2008)

Gerrard's been arrested....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7802932.stm


----------



## mattie (Dec 29, 2008)

tommers said:


> Gerrard's been arrested....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7802932.stm



This isn't all that gangster shite resurfacing, is it?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 29, 2008)

apparently he didn't head warnings to calm down, calm down.


dave


----------



## Balbi (Dec 29, 2008)

I heard he's been charged along with 10 others for GBH against an amateur sporting team from the north east.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2008)

He's total twat, what was he thinking?  He is the reason Liverpool are going so well.

If he gets a court case then his mind isn't going to be on the job and forget about the title.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Aside from the irritating ownership issues Liverpool seem to be the only team of the 'G4' that have their morale set right.



Badgers in another 'speaking to soon' faux pas regarding a sport he hardly understands but follows because he used to read Shoot football magazine and likes points and leagues and stuff.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to read Shoot.  and Match.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 29, 2008)

I sense a guilty until proven innocent vibe about here...


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2008)

N_igma said:


> I sense a guilty until proven innocent vibe about here...



Or perhaps a sense that finally after years of gobbing off he might have finally gone too far. Wonder if he'll ask any gangsters to come up and 'help' him again?!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

I like Stevie G though
Just don't know him as a person


----------



## big eejit (Dec 29, 2008)

Police are asking anyone who saw the incident to call 0845 111 888. So far a Mr Benitez has called just to say that he didn't see anything.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr Wenger has called to say he saw everything and it was _horrific_.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

Is anyone thinking of the children here?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 29, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Is anyone thinking of the children here?


 
You didn't hear this from me, but John Terry doesn't stop thinking of the children.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 29, 2008)

some bluenose I bet.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 29, 2008)

He's often out in Southport - having been there, I do wonder why..

Here's to 2009 - Liverpool, top of the league, Liverpool, Liverpool top of the league!


----------



## Relahni (Dec 29, 2008)

Third favourites with the bookies.  Although the 8-1 about winning the league is a very long distant memory.  13-5 is the odds now, which is just shy of 3-1.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 30, 2008)

somebody pointed out earlier someone who i think is really pushing the team..

1986: Leaves Liverpool for QPR, having won three league titles, two European Cups and four League Cups in his eight years in the Reds first team

*sammy lee..* he has played on winning teams.. he is what we used to have in the past a bootroom boy.. he's from liverpool..

and of course Stevie G.. i really cant see him being too much of an arsehole as the anti's are saying.. he will be innocent but he sells papers


top of the league 2009...


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2008)

AKA pseudonym said:


> and of course Stevie G.. *i really cant see him being too much of an arsehole as the anti's are saying*.. he will be innocent but he sells papers



And why can't you?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh well, he's now not allowed to say anything till after the trial and that'll not be for months, quite probably into the next season. 

That may well have put an end to the teams chances, its going to be such a huge distraction.


----------



## mack (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah - I think it'll encourage the "siege" mentality, squad sticking together through thick and thin.  It's worked for Man U and Arsenal in the past and more recently Chelsea.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 31, 2008)

Club is 100% behind Ste Gerrard is the message from Rafa.

Apparently it's a stitch up! 

Happy new year to all Liverpool fans and I hope that 2009 is a prosperous one.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 31, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Apparently it's a stitch up!



You're referring to the dj's face of course? How hilarious.... 

No doubt you'll be blaming Chelsea and the NF soon enough.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 31, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> You're referring to the dj's face of course? How hilarious....
> 
> No doubt you'll be blaming Chelsea and the NF soon enough.



Shouldn't you be out and about you sad prick?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 1, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No doubt you'll be blaming Chelsea and the NF soon enough.



Ooh there it is again  Put the needle on the record....put the needle on the record....put the needle on the record......


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2009)

45 min and a bit: £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! Again Keane finds himself free six yards out. This time he nearly falls over the ball, just about managing to dig it out from under his feet and passing the buck to Riera, who under pressure can't get a decent shot in on goal. On purely fiscal terms, Keane is just under three times the player Andrea Dossena is. Which is about right. This is a pitiful display from Keane.

45 min: £20.3m Robbie Keane cost. Gerrard swings a peach of a cross into the area over the head of St Ledger. It falls at the feet of Keane, six yards out. Keane sidefoots the ball back across goal, miles wide of the left-hand post. He has the cheek to smiile about this.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jan/03/fa-cup-third-round-preston-liverpool


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2009)

It matters not. The golden boy is back.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 3, 2009)

dp


----------



## N_igma (Jan 3, 2009)

big eejit said:


> 45 min and a bit: £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! Again Keane finds himself free six yards out. This time he nearly falls over the ball, just about managing to dig it out from under his feet and passing the buck to Riera, who under pressure can't get a decent shot in on goal. On purely fiscal terms, Keane is just under three times the player Andrea Dossena is. Which is about right. This is a pitiful display from Keane.
> 
> 45 min: £20.3m Robbie Keane cost. Gerrard swings a peach of a cross into the area over the head of St Ledger. It falls at the feet of Keane, six yards out. Keane sidefoots the ball back across goal, miles wide of the left-hand post. He has the cheek to smiile about this.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jan/03/fa-cup-third-round-preston-liverpool



Where as Berbatov is his weight in gold aye? 

Missed most of the match due to cunting work, bit dodgy there at the end but we got through and that's all that matters. Nice to see Torres back, simple tap in but he did show some promise beforehand. He'll come good don't worry about that!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Where as Berbatov is his weight in gold aye?



I couldn't give two hoots about Berbatov. Apart from being another illustration of the lunacy of Premier League finances.


----------



## Voley (Jan 4, 2009)

Weird game. First half should've been about 4-0 up, second half could've easily lost it. We won but bloody hell we make it hard work for ourselves sometimes!

Good to see Torres back and also good to see Gerrard playing well despite the media scrutiny.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> 45 min and a bit: £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! £20.3m! Again Keane finds himself free six yards out. This time he nearly falls over the ball, just about managing to dig it out from under his feet and passing the buck to Riera, who under pressure can't get a decent shot in on goal. On purely fiscal terms, Keane is just under three times the player Andrea Dossena is. Which is about right. This is a pitiful display from Keane.


At least we have a striker.  

Keane is doing fine.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 4, 2009)

Good point! We're doing better without one TBH.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2009)

Great draw hey


----------



## Voley (Jan 4, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Great draw hey



Fucking superb! 

<goes misty eyed thinking about the scoreline 4-4)


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Great draw hey



You reckon Rafa will do a Dalgleish, spit the dummy and quit after the 1st replay?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2009)

Na i think it'll all be over by half time


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 4, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Na i think it'll all be over by half time



You reckon you've that little a chance?

You'll have little chance outside mind.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You reckon you've that little a chance?
> 
> You'll have little chance outside mind.



Fuck off all the blues will be off home 20 mins before the FW


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2009)

So I take it we're playing two games against Everton in succession yeh?

Should be interesting but I reckon we'll win both.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 5, 2009)

Just looked on Wiki to see how bad Everton have done in the derbies recently. In the 20 times the teams have met in the last 10 years Liverpool have a slight edge:   Won 12 Drawn 5 Lost 3.

Torres should be properly fit by the first game. He likes scoring at Anfield. He likes scoring against Everton. Let's face it, he likes scoring.


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> a slight edge


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> So I take it we're playing two games against Everton in succession yeh?



Within a week, I think. Should be great - I sense an epic battle and weeks of merciless pisstaking coming on.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> Within a week, I think. Should be great - *I sense an epic battle *and weeks of merciless pisstaking coming on.



Why.... have Everton signed some new players?


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

u should fucken twat us keane and torres cost more than our whole team plus with our injuries no strikers so the pressure defo on the mighty reds


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> He's often out in Southport - having been there, I do wonder why..
> 
> Here's to 2009 - Liverpool, top of the league, Liverpool, Liverpool top of the league!



I went to Uniersty in Ormskirk.

We used to go to Southport for a _treat..._..


----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Club is 100% behind Ste Gerrard is the message from Rafa.
> 
> Apparently it's a stitch up!
> 
> Happy new year to all Liverpool fans and I hope that 2009 is a prosperous one.



big hard stevie g elbows someone in the face then gets 3 of his knobhead mates to bottle him and lfc r behind him 100% classy


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Shouldn't you be out and about you sad prick?



I went out at half eight, now toddle off back to your piss stained Kop.



Biffo said:


> Ooh there it is again  Put the needle on the record....put the needle on the record....put the needle on the record......


Aye just like the 'It wasn't us la, we Libpool'


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, it's andyefc's annual post - and this time it's an eye-witness account! What a diamond. 

Tell us more, andy. In fact, post more - you raise the collective IQ of blues posting on this thread.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 5, 2009)

andyefc said:


> u should fucken twat us keane and torres cost more than our whole team plus with our injuries no strikers so the pressure defo on the mighty reds



Keane and Torres? Good partnership.






Hey Andy, which one is you here?


----------



## corporate whore (Jan 5, 2009)

The front row in the top pic proves Franny Jeffers did leave a legacy on Merseyside


----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Hey, it's andyefc's annual post - and this time it's an eye-witness account! What a diamond.
> 
> Tell us more, andy. In fact, post more - you raise the collective IQ of blues posting on this thread.


well hes court the same week as the games so we will see
im glad u clock how many times i post u miss me that much sweetheart xxxxxx


----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Keane and Torres? Good partnership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the one in the red top with the big nose and small cock


----------



## Biffo (Jan 5, 2009)

andyefc said:


> the one in the red top with the big nose and small cock





Colour blind as well? That shirt is blue.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Tell us more, andy. In fact, post more - you raise the collective IQ of blues posting on this thread.



And quadruples your lots when he's here.


----------



## agricola (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> And quadruples your lots when he's here.



Dont mock them, they have at least learned quite a bit of photoshop.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> Dont mock them, they have at least learned quite a bit of photoshop.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> Dont mock them, they have at least learned quite a bit of photoshop.



Meanwhile the Everton 08/09 (+Europe) thread is on page 4

Not much for you to shout about really is there though


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Meanwhile the Everton 08/09 (+Europe) thread is on page 4
> 
> Not much for you to shout about really is there though



Jeffrey Archer wrote pages and pages books upon books..... All utterly shite.... There's a pattern here....


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Jeffrey Archer wrote pages and pages books upon books..... All utterly shite.... There's a pattern here....



Fear not you're back on top now

The funny thing is most of the shite on here is from you lot


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Fear not you're back on top now
> 
> The funny thing is most of the shite on here is from you lot




No, most of the shite is by the shite, Redshite.


----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Fear not you're back on top now
> 
> The funny thing is most of the shite on here is from you lot



i know wish we could be as cultured and witty as u kopites ur fucken hilaraious


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, most of the shite is by the shite, Redshite.



Go on fuck off to your own thread, I've even made it easier for you to find now

You can talk about blue things like Dixie, Howard, Andy Gray and having a brew in the church before the game.

Nothing for you here now


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

andyefc said:


> i know wish we could be as cultured and witty as u kopites ur fucken hilaraious



Your thread, rescued from page 4 >>>>>>>> thisaway


----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Go on fuck off to your own thread, I've even made it easier for you to find now
> 
> You can talk about blue things like Dixie, Howard, Andy Gray and having a brew in the church before the game.
> 
> Nothing for you here now



touchy aren"t u first day back at school


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Go on fuck off to your own thread, I've even made it easier for you to find now
> 
> You can talk about blue things like Dixie, Howard, Andy Gray and having a brew in the church before the game.
> 
> Nothing for you here now



Why go elsewhere, it's the modern day equaivalent of watching the mentally ill at bedlam....


----------



## agricola (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Meanwhile the Everton 08/09 (+Europe) thread is on page 4
> 
> Not much for you to shout about really is there though



Sorry didnt you troll our thread all last season?  I seem to remember the first page was filled with comments from our badge-festooned cousins.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

andyefc said:


> touchy aren"t u first day back at school



Na not back till tomorrow mate Off the fags though which does make me hot under the collar.
However, if your bitterness radar thinned out enough to allow you to see the big fat smiley at the end of the sentance you'd realise i was joking.

Now look what you've done you've knocked yourselves off the top again. There's no more help from me. You can slip right back down to div 4 all by yourselves


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Why go elsewhere, it's the modern day equaivalent of watching the mentally ill at bedlam....


----------



## agricola (Jan 5, 2009)

bumped back to the top of the page because the editor is posting blythe score updates.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> Sorry didnt you troll our thread all last season?  I seem to remember the first page was filled with comments from our badge-festooned cousins.



It's like waiting for buses down Paradise Street during freshers week. Nothing for days then 3 'full of' wankers turn up all at the same time

I don't recall your thread from last season was it ever on the first page


----------



## andyefc (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Na not back till tomorrow mate Off the fags though which does make me hot under the collar.
> However, if your bitterness radar thinned out enough to allow you to see the big fat smiley at the end of the sentance you'd realise i was joking.
> 
> Now look what you've done you've knocked yourselves off the top again. There's no more help from me. You can slip right back down to div 4 all by yourselves



me to my friend give it a couple of weeks and we can proper orrible 2 each other


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

andyefc said:


> me to my friend give it a couple of weeks and we can proper orrible 2 each other



 keep it up  

Worse case of cold turkey for me will be the hour in the cabbage hall before the Derby

Blackburn 1 up


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> It's like waiting for buses down Paradise Street during freshers week. *Nothing for days then 3 'full of' wankers turn up all at the same time*



Devon kopites bus?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Devon kopites bus?



You really do need some new material you lot

and a striker
and another one
and a few midfield players
and a new ground
and your own thread....oh you've got one of those


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> You really do need some new material you lot



New material is never in short supply with you lot about.....


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> *and a new ground*



Like the one you're getting..... Ooops....


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Like the one you're getting..... Ooops....



You'll be playing on the same fucking one mate Have you seen property prices round here now 08's fucked off


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> You'll be playing on the same fucking one mate Have you seen property prices round here now 08's fucked off



So at least there'll be some locals there when we play then. As long as you don't reduce this one to rubble by pissing all over it then it might not be too bad......


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> So at least there'll be some locals there when we play then. As long as you don't reduce this one to rubble by pissing all over it then it might not be too bad......



Hehe. 
You see that's why i never went in for the new ground dream. I'm a traditionalist. No donkey jacket pockets here mate Programme rolled up real tight

Of the 4 lads i go to Goodison with one's from Nucassal, one's from Essex, one's from Shef and the other one grew up down the road from me in Kirkdale

It's all a myth apart from the piss


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Of the 4 lads i go to Goodison with one's from Nucassal, one's from Essex, one's from Shef and the other one grew up down the road from me in Kirkdale
> 
> It's all a myth apart from the piss



Goto Goodison with? 

Well I know the uric acid rotting the stanchions is/was true.... you minks!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Goto Goodison with?
> 
> Well I know the uric acid rotting the stanchions is/was true.... you minks!



I go quite often. Have done since i was a kid. Mainly on account of growing up amongst a family full of bitters, often took my little brother when my dad had to work. Been at some of your greatest games over the last 30 years from the Munich game right up to sitting on the match ball table when you tanked us a little while back.

These days i tend to take the old man and the niece but quite often i get in the Brian Labone suite with the aforementioned 4 good mates. They're all long distance season ticket holders.

My Dad watched both Liverpool and Everton at home right through the 50's, 60's and early 70's until having 4 of us meant that he couldn't anymore. In the early 80's i got paid well by my old man to take my younger brother to watch you lot.

There was always plenty of piss behind the goal in the Gladys St though Most of it from me PMSL every week when my brother got his big blue ears stuck between the railings behind the goal.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> I go quite often. Have done since i was a kid. Mainly on account of growing up amongst a family full of bitters, often took my little brother when my dad had to work. Been at some of your greatest games over the last 30 years from the Munich game right up to sitting on the match ball table when you tanked us a little while back.
> 
> These days i tend to take the old man and the niece but quite often i get in the Brian Labone suite with the aforementioned 4 good mates. They're all long distance season ticket holders.
> 
> ...



Well you are a Kirkdale boy, you should support your local team, just not drink in that hole The Sportsman. 

I was at the 2nd leg v Bayern, as a 17 yr old squaddie on leave.  What a season. Stood in the same place on the Gwladys for years, unless it was a game v United, City, Chelsea, West Ham or Arsenal and then it was always in the Enclosure... 

The Kop was rotting with piss though, it was reported on how the amount of uric acid was rusting away the metal in the concrete and the stanchions going into the terracing. Not been the same reports about Goodison so there's no story there.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 10, 2009)

Comfortable win today I hope, chance for us to get someone the injured players back into the squad.


Feeling good about this year.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 10, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Comfortable win today I hope, chance for us to get someone the injured players back into the squad.
> 
> 
> Feeling good about this year.



idiot


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2009)

Dunno about rafa, he leaves Torres Keane and Babel on the bench and plays kuyt up front.  4 points we've dropped against stoke now.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 10, 2009)

lol at the liverpool shite.

seriously though does rafa think he can win the league by not losing rather than winning against the likes of Stoke? Why wait till the 60 min to bring on Torres and where was his 20 million striker Keane?

Liverpool never even got the game by the scruff of the neck at anytime, never maintained sustained pressure which is in no small part due to the lack of Alonso, which only begs the question as to why Rafa was keen to sell him during the summer.


----------



## agricola (Jan 10, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dunno about rafa, he leaves Torres Keane and Babel on the bench and plays kuyt up front.  4 points we've dropped against stoke now.



I think the only rational conclusion is that there is something going on between him and Kuyt, since there have been so many instances of this now.  

A selection policy that dare not speak its name?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 10, 2009)

Said it all season....not good enough, one good game I recall all season


----------



## Biffo (Jan 11, 2009)

Dire performance. Stoke desreved to win so in a way it's a point won by Liverpool. No Alonso = no performance.

Worried that Agger was dropped. Would hate it if he left for Milan.


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, awful performance. Stoke deserved to win, tbf.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2009)

So Rafa'a contract talks have stalled as the Yanks don't want him to give him full control over transfers.

Better news is that Agger's agent has now said he will not be going to AC Milan. And Pennant may be going to Pompey - if he wants to. They have agreed a fee, but then again so did Soke in the summer.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2009)

Not much point having control of transfers when the owners are skint.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2009)

David Moyes said:


> Not much point having control of transfers when the owners are skint.



Innit


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2009)

Hicks to speak on SSN soon. Let the war of words commence. 

Looks like Rafa will be at Real Madrid at the start of next season. Roy Keane to come in as his replacement.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Hicks to speak on SSN soon. Let the war of words commence.
> 
> Looks like Rafa will be at Real Madrid at the start of next season. Roy Keane to come in as his replacement.



Nah, the fat Spanish waiter will get his way.


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Nah, the fat Spanish waiter will get his way.



Or as WSAG describes him today:



> who increasingly has the look of a Russian doll about him; you can imagine cracking him open and there being an equally tedious little Rafa inside him, and another inside that


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2009)

What's up boys nothing blue to talk about. Your thread'll be in the 4th div again soon.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 16, 2009)

Agger wants out as well I hear?....can't blame him


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2009)

*?!^& double post innit


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Agger wants out as well I hear?....can't blame him



Agger has been linked to Milan for the last two months.

Ironic you should post this on the day his agent says he doesn't want to move.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2009)

You boys should come and watch a game some time. Seen as your so fascinated with the mighty reds an all.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2009)

Should be an interesting game on Monday. We're playing the best we have all season and Liverpool(c) are as inconsistent as ever and riven by the usual internal malarkey. Wouldn't surprise me if we get something from the game.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2009)

big eejit said:


> usual shite... Wouldn't surprise me if we get something from the game.



Yup disappointments

2-0


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2009)

A last minute win from United. This is a must win. No more fucking draws.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 17, 2009)

We play much better under pressure From Manager right down to Igor we rise when we're under.....





Pressure...

pushing down on me
Pressing down on you no man ask for
Under pressure - that burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on streets
Um ba ba be
Um ba ba be
De day da
Ee day da - that's o.k.





*De day da!*


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Go on the toffee's!

Let's see if Benetiz has the balls to actually go for a win instead of playing not to lose. Maybe he might even put Torres and Keane on alongside wingers (and no Kuyt is not a winger!). Some fucking chance though, the last time Benetiz saw any use in wings was in a bodyform advert.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

Who'd have thought it? A self-styled supporter of the Scum cheering on a team from Liverpool. There is something seriously warped about revol's thinking.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2009)

He pays an awful lot of attention to a team he thinks are irrelevant, doesn't he?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

NVP said:


> He pays an awful lot of attention to a team he thinks are irrelevant, doesn't he?



Innit?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Who'd have thought it? A self-styled supporter of the Scum cheering on a team from Liverpool. There is something seriously warped about revol's thinking.



I'm not a Manc so I'm not going to pretend to have some intercity rivalry with scousers per se. I'm from Ireland and so the only rivalry is with Liverpool FC fans, not Evertonians.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I'm not a Manc so I'm not going to pretend to have some intercity rivalry with scousers per se. I'm from Ireland and so the only rivalry is with Liverpool FC fans, not Evertonians.



This makes no fucking sense at all.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> This makes no fucking sense at all.



Well then I suggest you check your water mains for lead content.

Let me spell it out clearer for you.

I'm from Ireland.

I'm not from Manchester.

I therefore do not share the same inter city rivalry as Mancs and Scousers.

I am however surrounded by Liverpool FC fans.

As such the rivalry I've grown up with and continue to be surrounded by is one between Manchester United and Liverpool FC fans.

As such I have no particular dislike of Everton, infact as my Dad is an Everton fan I tend to have a soft spot for them.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well then I suggest you check your water mains for lead content.
> 
> Let me spell it out clearer for you.
> 
> ...



Like I said, it makes no fucking sense. And, given the fact, that you have fuck all Liverpool (or Manc) connections, you have little room to suggest that I "check my mains for lead".

You also realise that Liverpool supporters will have mates who are blue noses and will even go to each other's grounds to watch matches. Your cod support for Everton is, therefore, laughable.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Like I said, it makes no fucking sense. And, given the fact, that you have fuck all Liverpool (or Manc) connections, you have little room to suggest that I "check my mains for lead".
> 
> You also realise that Liverpool supporters will have mates who are blue noses and will even go to each other's grounds to watch matches. Your cod support for Everton is, therefore, laughable.



My connections to Manchester United (note not Manchester) are that I've supported them since I was 7 and that was based on the fact that Norman Whiteside played for them and George Best had. Norman Whiteside was my favourite Northern Irish player at the time and one of my earliest footballing memories was being allowed to stay up late to watch the George Best testimonial on tv.

I'd imagine that it's a similar means by which most irish kids ned up supporting an English team.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> My connections to Manchester United (note not Manchester) are that I've supported them since I was 7 and that was based on the fact that Norman Whiteside played for them and George Best had. Norman Whiteside was my favourite Northern Irish player at the time and one of my earliest footballing memories was being allowed to stay up late to watch the George Best testimonial on tv.
> 
> I'd imagine that it's a similar means by which most irish kids ned up supporting an English team.



Yawn...it's the same for the majority of Man Utd supporters: none of them come from Manchester or have Manc roots.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2009)

a lot of people might be inclined to agree with you were it not coming from a pool fan


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Yawn...it's the same for the majority of Man Utd supporters: none of them come from Manchester or have Manc roots.




Unlike Liverpool...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Unlike Liverpool...



Rubbish. I actually have Scouse roots (although my mum's family were proudly Scottish). Half of the family are Reds and half are Blue...which is quite common in the 'Pool.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> a lot of people might be inclined to agree with you were it not coming from a pool fan



See my last post.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Rubbish. I actually have Scouse roots (although my mum's family were proudly Scottish). Half of the family are Reds and half are Blue...which is quite common in the 'Pool.



Sorry, what does your scouse roots have to do with the fact that Liverpool much like Manchester United enjoy massive overseas support, in particular in Ireland?

I note you say you have scouse roots, that seems rather vague, did you grow up in Liverpool or did your ma just give a hand job to Ringo star once upon a time?


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> See my last post.



wasnt saying anything about you personally. just pointing out that its fucking rich a pool fan having a go at man utd for having lots of supporters not from manchester


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> wasnt saying anything about you personally. just pointing out that its fucking rich a pool fan having a go at man utd for having lots of supporters not from manchester



nino isn't the brightest spark in the anvil and hammer factory.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

strung_out said:


> wasnt saying anything about you personally. just pointing out that its fucking rich a pool fan having a go at man utd for having lots of supporters not from manchester



You
Talk
Shite


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> nino isn't the brightest spark in the anvil and hammer factory.



So says the one-trick pony with a one track mind...oh, the irony!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> You
> Talk
> Shite



A muppet of the highest order.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Sorry, what does your scouse roots have to do with the fact that Liverpool much like Manchester United enjoy massive overseas support, in particular in Ireland?
> 
> I note you say you have scouse roots, that seems rather vague, did you grow up in Liverpool or did your ma just give a hand job to Ringo star once upon a time?



Plenty. You give your support to another Liverpool side when it's convenient. It's typical of someone who either doesn't know the city or the history of the two clubs.

My roots aren't as vague as your curious support for Everton. What happened there? Did you once suck Howard Kendall's cock and get the urge?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> A muppet of the highest order.



What a fucking cock you are. This about sums you up. I still find it odd that a self-styled supporter of the Scum spends most of his time on this thread.

If you want to see a muppet, look in the mirror, chum.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Plenty. You give your support to another Liverpool side when it's convenient. It's typical of someone who either doesn't know the city or the history of the two clubs.
> 
> My roots aren't as vague as your curious support for Everton. What happened there? Did you once suck Howard Kendall's cock and get the urge?



Are you mildly autistic, my claim to be an Everton supporter "for the day" was clearly tongue in cheek. I'm not an Everton supporter but for their fixture tonight I will most certainly wishing them well. I do however have a soft spot for Everton cause my Dad is an Everton supporter, they also play nicer football than Liverpool despite not being able to spunk out a fortune on overpriced medicore attackers.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Are you mildly autistic, my claim to be an Everton supporter "for the day" was clearly tongue in cheek. I'm not an Everton supporter but for their fixture tonight I will most certainly wishing them well. I do however have a soft spot for Everton cause my Dad is an Everton supporter, they also play nicer football than Liverpool despite not being able to spunk out a fortune on overpriced medicore attackers.



You take yourself too seriously and you have no sense of humour...as this post shows. As for your "mildly autistic" comment, that's also typical of you.

But your best wishes for Everton are based solely on the fact that your father supports them...I'm only surprised that you haven't killed each other yet. There is no love between the Scum and Everton.

Bad tempered, foul-mouthed and full of himself. I wouldn't mind but you're as thick as they come.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes, nino.

Can you stop making a fool of yourself.

Maybe you could start by accepting that Liverpool fans are in no place to chastise Manchester United fans about oversea's supporters.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2009)

You accuse me of "making a fool of myself"? I'm not a Man Utd supporter who spends all of his time on  Liverpool thread, am I? 

Pot-kettle-black.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> You accuse me of "making a fool of myself"? I'm not a Man Utd supporter who spends all of his time on  Liverpool thread, am I?
> 
> Pot-kettle-black.



There's just far more laughs to be had on this thread, you being a source of many.

So yes or no, do Liverpool have a very high proportion of oversea's fans?

Also where you born in Liverpool, did you grow up there?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Also where you born in Liverpool, did you grow up there?


LOL, pot kettle....


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rollem said:


> LOL, pot kettle....



Follow the thread ffs.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2009)

i dont want to, its boring


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i dont want to, its boring



well then don't come in and make a post that entirely misses the point.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well then don't come in and make a post that entirely misses the point.



why?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rollem said:


> why?



Well i'd have thought the reasons why it's best not to miss the point are pretty self evident but then again I am on the Liverpool FC thread.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2009)

Now is the time to show our mettle. Three good wins against Everton, Wigan and Chelsea will give us a boost towards the Premiership. Starting tonight. Come on Fernando!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2009)

Well done for coming out with a positive post goldencitrone! I don't think I've seen Liverpool(c) fans so nervous about a derby game for years. and I think it shows in the lack of usual "we're going to stuff you" type posts from Reds(c) on here.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Now is the time to show our mettle. Three good wins against Everton, Wigan and Chelsea will give us a boost towards the Premiership. Starting tonight. Come on Fernando!



If Liverpool get 9 points from those three games I'll post a pic of my cock.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> If Liverpool get 9 points from those three games I'll post a pic of my cock.



Fuck that. I'll happily settle for a draw with Chelsea in that case.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Fuck that. I'll happily settle for a draw with Chelsea in that case.



It'd bring a tear to your eye, it certainly did to your ma.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It'd bring a tear to your eye, it certainly did to your ma.



Everyone had tears in their eyes when they saw you having sex with that hamster. And the hamster squealed 'Is it in yet?' My days.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well if Liverpool get 9 points from those next 3 games, we'll have some photographic evidence either way.

Luckily there's more chance of me coping off with the ghost of Jean Seberg and Cassie from Skins than that happening.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It'd bring a tear to your eye, it certainly did to your ma.



Tears of laughter?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Tears of laughter?



Well we'll all find out when Rafa's boys take all 9 points from their next 3 games.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't you have your own thread to go to? You're making this one smell of shite.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aren't youse the lot usually flinging the shit about?

Anyway I'll be camped on here until after the Everton game, though I might vanish rather quickly if Liverpool win.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> though I might vanish rather quickly if Liverpool win.



A bit like Liverpools mob, though they also vanish, or try to, if they lose or draw aswell.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

Reina 
Carragher Skrtel Hyypia Aurelio 
Kuyt Alonso Gerrard Riera
Torres Keane

3-1 to Liverpool with goals from Torres, Keane and Gerrard. Arteta to get one back. One Everton player to get sent off.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> One Everton player to get sent off.



Only one? The credit crunch even affecting the bungs these days?!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Only one? The credit crunch even affecting the bungs these days?!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Only one? The credit crunch even affecting the bungs these days?!



It doesn't take a recession for a Neville to deliberately handball. I blame their sister.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It doesn't take a recession for a Neville to deliberately handball. I blame their sister.



Who said it did? You lot really are fucking thick aren't you?!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Who said it did? You lot really are fucking thick aren't you?!



Not as thick as you, bitter old man. Deflecting your poor attempt at a joke has clearly stumped you. Let's stick to something simple. What will the score be then?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Not as thick as you, bitter old man. Deflecting your poor attempt at a joke has clearly stumped you. Let's stick to something simple. What will the score be then?



You deflected f**k all, deary me, even the basics of English are too difficult for you it appears. Now, hurry off and get the Stevie G is innocent petition ready. 

As to the score, I predict fuck all. Except Rafa blaming the FA for failing to clampdown on all and sundry.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You deflected f**k all, deary me, even the basics of English are too difficult for you it appears. Now, hurry off and get the Stevie G is innocent petition ready.
> 
> As to the score, I predict fuck all. Except Rafa blaming the FA for failing to clampdown on all and sundry.



Meh....meh....meh...... Chelsea NF at Heysel........ meh.......meh.......meh..... pissing on the Kop....... meh....meh........meh.......when I was in the war...... meh........meh......meh...... Everton are small time shite....... meh...meh....... meh.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Meh....meh....meh...... Chelsea NF at Heysel........ meh.......meh.......meh..... pissing on the Kop....... meh....meh........meh.......when I was in the war...... meh........meh......meh...... Everton are small time shite....... meh...meh....... meh.



Get your nearest to slap you on the back, your pull string has got stuck.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice clean sopcast here
sop://sop.rojadirecta*dot*com:3912/69470 broken link

Come on the Reds


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice to see the spirit of the Derby alive and well on this thread


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Nice to see the spirit of the Derby alive and well on this thread



Does that mean you and biffo will be shitting yourselves later and handing over your beers to avoid a slapping?! 
And will your older posters get a verbal shoeing of any teenage Blues on here....


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Does that mean you and biffo will be shitting yourselves later and handing over your beers to avoid a slapping?!
> And will your older posters get a verbal shoeing of any teenage Blues on here....



As one of my geordy mates would say "Ya moofs all brarn frem talkin shite man".

I'll see you at half time


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> As one of my geordy mates would say "Ya moofs all brarn frem talkin shite man".
> 
> I'll see you at half time



Both of the incidents I referred to happened in August after the Game at Goodison.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Both of the incidents I referred to happened in August after the Game at Goodison.



The 2-0 defeat? Yeah I remember that one. Battering.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The 2-0 defeat? Yeah I remember that one. Battering.



Yes that one.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Torres like a hot knife through toffee

It'll come.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

It's like watching a matador playing with a blue cow


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> It's like watching a matador playing with a blue cow




Surely that's a scene from Gerrards house when he's away in Europe?!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Surely that's a scene from Gerrards house when he's away in Europe?!




Thought you had a good half there. Def had the rub of the green with the ref. Nevil should be in the book by now. 

Torres has hit the post and already shown why he's worth more than your teams total signing fees. He certainly found the soft centre backs in the everton mint.

I think you've had your best 2 chances. Pepe dealt with them like a 20 mil keeper saving from non league prospectors.

It's looking like a good game though and when we open you up in the 49th minute i predict a riot.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.atdhe*dot*net/live-tv-2483.html for the second half in case you were on the roja that went down


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.atdhe*dot*net/live-tv-2483.html for the second half in case you were on the roja that went down



I never watch them on TV, radio for me.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Get innnNNNNN!
Diving little fucks got what you deserved


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

It would have to be that cunt.

Gerrard is a diver par excellence so quiet down eh?

10/10


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Hehe



Even you know he's a cunt, can play football well mind, but still a hypoctite cunt.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Sporny twats


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

Finishes jumping up and down.... Timmy Cahill Timmy Cahill!!!


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2009)

eta on Gerrard falling over in box?

I say 2 min.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2009)

Good game, deserved result.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

All that money, you can't beat us at home.....


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Enjoy it Credit where it's due you were worth a draw. Bit sad how happy you are about that but fair doos to you. 

Thought Arttitter crossed everything very well. Glad he didn't have a shot in front of goal. Your man of the match Shaggy Elka. Ours SG

Torres to mince you in the FA cup


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Enjoy it Credit where it's due you were worth a draw. Bit sad how happy you are about that but fair doos to you.
> 
> Thought Arttitter crossed everything very well. Glad he didn't have a shot in front of goal. Your man of the match Shaggy Elka. Ours SG
> 
> Torres to mince you in the FA cup



Shock horror, fan is happy when team scores a goal? My word, hold the front page.

Happy, that you arrogant fucks can't gloat? Still waiting for that 49th minute Torres goal that'll start a riot?! Shall I wait a bit longer? 

Shame Mikel didn't get a 20 yard free kick.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2009)

We just looked nervy the whole match. The goal was coming - he should have put mascherano on.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to rub it in, but do the various rs here think today means the end of Keane?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

What the fuck was Benayoun doing giving away freekicks in that position? Threw it away. Again.


----------



## andyefc (Jan 19, 2009)

tim cahill i fucken love u


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2009)

OH Dear.....didn't even bother to check the scores during the game tonight....shows how fussed I am becoming about the pool being there at the end of the season....totally in utd's hands now...beat the pool at home when it comes round and win the title by about 10 points....

Rafa's rant is becoming more and more laughable


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Shock horror, fan is happy when team scores a goal? My word, hold the front page.
> 
> *Happy, that you arrogant fucks can't gloat? Still waiting for that 49th minute Torres goal that'll start a riot?! Shall I wait a bit longer? *
> Shame Mikel didn't get a 20 yard free kick.



Sooner than you think I would bet

Hey it's like a win for you so enjoy it


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> Not to rub it in, but do the various rs here think today means the end of Keane?



Well you're looking for a striker


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fuck me Liverpool are a pathetic shower. Way to really challenge for the title, go one nil up against a team that look dead on their feet and instead of looking to kill them off, let them back into the game to gain a second wind. Then to top it off take off your only striker for Anderson's albino runt brother just to be even more 'cautious' than ever. 

Rafa has to be the most negative, ball less manager in the league. Why not keep Torres on as an outlet for the break, would have went some way to keeping Everton in check?

Also did Robbie Keane nip of just after kick off to check his pad wasn't being robbed?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> What the fuck was Benayoun doing giving away freekicks in that position? Threw it away. Again.



admit threw away = your not good enough....


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Sooner than you think I would bet
> 
> Hey it's like a win for you so enjoy it



No it's not like a win. They're much better and worth 3 points. All seems a bit difficult for you RS to work out, how strange.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Well you're looking for a striker



So why would we look at Keane?!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rafa has to be the most negative, ball less manager in the league. Why not keep Torres on as an outlet for the break, would have went some way to keeping Everton in check?



He's played about 35 mins football in the last 2 months. Played 80 mins today and looked suitably shagged. Apart from that, nah Rafa was being negative as you say.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ways to kill off the opposition, bring on Lucas, Skeletor, and take off your only proper striker, sit back and hope to hold out, balls it all up and concede and equaliser, be left with a line up as threatening as an SWP paper seller and reconcile yourself to staying second.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's played about 35 mins football in the last 2 months. Played 80 mins today and looked suitably shagged. Apart from that, nah Rafa was being negative as you say.



The extra ten minutes would have hardly made much difference, atleast him standing up front would have checked Everton's attacking somewhat.

Also he's been sitting on the bench for quite a few games and could have and should have been given a run out to get match fit.

But hey it's safety first with Rafa, the fat cunt probably wears a helmet lamp going down on Mr's Waitress.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He's played about 35 mins football in the last 2 months. Played 80 mins today and looked suitably shagged. Apart from that, nah Rafa was being negative as you say.



He did.  TBH I would have took Kuyt off for Babel rather than Keane for Benayoun, but then I wouldnt have started with Kuyt at all so perhaps the point is moot.

Makes Sunday interesting now though.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 19, 2009)

> friedaweed
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by big eejit View Post
> usual shite... Wouldn't surprise me if we get something from the game.
> ...



Well that was a bit disappointing as you rightly predicted. Kept Liverpool(c) off top spot, but were aided and abetted by Rafa's usual ridiculous substitutions! Thanks Rafa, but we could have done it without your help. But please sign another contract soon!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 20, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> I think you've had your best 2 chances.



You're so right. Thank fuck we weren't relying on Keane to get us a goal.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2009)

A tad disappointing, but Torres had a few flashes of brilliance and hopefully will be knocking them in left, right and centre in the coming weeks. Particularly at Old Trafford.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 20, 2009)

We need some more of the prayers we had earlier in this thread!!


I still believe.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2009)

Dandred said:


> We need some more of the prayers we had earlier in this thread!!
> 
> 
> I still believe.



The game at the Theatre of Wank looks like it will decide things.  While you lot are not playing that well, neither are they and if Beneathus is forced (or realises) to pick better teams (ie: non-Kuyt teams) then things could pick up.  

Admittedly this is influenced by bias, but I also think it would not be a total disaster for you if we put you lot out of the cup on Sunday either.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 20, 2009)

agricola said:


> The game at the Theatre of Wank looks like it will decide things.  While you lot are not playing that well, neither are they and if Beneathus is forced (or realises) to pick better teams (ie: non-Kuyt teams) then things could pick up.
> 
> Admittedly this is influenced by bias, but I also think it would not be a total disaster for you if we put you lot out of the cup on Sunday either.



don't think it will come down to the game at OT...think Utd can lose it and be fine...will just be your annual cup final for you boys....simple fact is you will lose more points than utd for the remainder of the season...you have been dreadful of late...what is it 3 wins out of nine?....not good at all, you spanked Newcastle ( though watched Blackburn do the same last week ) and were good against Chelsea....other than that you really have not been of title winning standard...you have not got the strength in depth and when Gerrard goes down your season is over


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 20, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> don't think it will come down to the game at OT...think Utd can lose it and be fine...will just be your annual cup final for you boys....simple fact is you will lose more points than utd for the remainder of the season...you have been dreadful of late...what is it 3 wins out of nine?....not good at all, you spanked Newcastle ( though watched Blackburn do the same last week ) and were good against Chelsea....other than that you really have not been of title winning standard...you have not got the strength in depth and when Gerrard goes down your season is over



You seem to be under the remarkably deluded opinion that agricola is  RS/Kopshite/Lib'pool?


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> when Gerrard goes down your season is over



If this does happens then I think Keane will get the "Totti" roll and carry us through to the title


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 20, 2009)

mack said:


> If this does happens then I think Keane will get the "Totti" roll and carry us through to the title



Nurse.... Nurse.... He's out of bed again!


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You seem to be under the remarkably deluded opinion that agricola is  RS/Kopshite/Lib'pool?



Well he is a manc, you should congratulate him for being able to read at least some of the post even if he didnt understand any of it.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> The extra ten minutes would have hardly made much difference, atleast him standing up front would have checked Everton's attacking somewhat.
> 
> *Also he's been sitting on the bench for quite a few games and could have and should have been given a run out to get match fit.*
> But hey it's safety first with Rafa, the fat cunt probably wears a helmet lamp going down on Mr's Waitress.



Since coming back from injury Torres was on the bench for the two games prior to last night's. He came on in the last 15 mins v Preston and the last 20 v Stoke. He then started last night's game. But hey, don't let the facts get in the way of another top drawer observation.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2009)

More arab news for the RS.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Since coming back from injury Torres was on the bench for the two games prior to last night's. He came on in the last 15 mins v Preston and the last 20 v Stoke. He then started last night's game. But hey, don't let the facts get in the way of another top drawer observation.



Well he should have been given longer runs out, still the central point remains, the fat spanish waitor is more defensive than a dipper at a jobseekers interview.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

agricola beat me to it


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 23, 2009)

interesting quote from Torres on Popbitch today, where he appears to be describing life at Liverpool 

_"Imagine 10 years after you stop playing, you go back, you look around, you are not in any picture, you haveno medals, no trophies; it is like you played for nothing. You may have a fantastic car, a fantastic home, but what does it matter?" - Fernando Torres_


----------



## Biffo (Jan 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Well he should have been given longer runs out, still the central point remains, the fat spanish waitor is more defensive than a dipper at a jobseekers interview.



Is this an extract from the recent publication "How to rush back hamstrung strikers too soon and ensure they miss even more matches"?

If Benitez is so defensive how come Liverpool have scored two more league goals than Utd and pretty much double the away goals Utd have scored?

Again, don't let the facts get in the way of your shite-spouting.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 23, 2009)

Stoopid yanks may only make $40 million each from sale of Liverpool(c):


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2009)

According to some ITKs on RAWK the teams will be:

Reina
Arbeloa
Carragher 
Skrtel 
Dossena
Kuyt 
Alonso 
Mascherano 
Babel
Gerrard
Torres

v

Howard
Hibbert
Jagielka
Lescott
Baines
Anichebe
Osman
Castillo
Neville
Piennar
Cahill

Dossena is the weak link but it will be good news if Arteta's rib injury does keep him out.


----------



## purplex (Jan 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> The game at the Theatre of Wank looks like it will decide things.



It was already decided, you won the November premiership absolutely nothing else tops that, well done Liverpool, the glory years have returned.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2009)

purplex said:


> It was already decided, you won the November premiership absolutely nothing else tops that, well done Liverpool, the glory years have returned.



agricola is an Everton fan by the way.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 25, 2009)

David James on the Merseyside derby, amongst other rambling thoughts:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/jan/25/david-james-liverpool-everton


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 25, 2009)

Keane out of the squad.  Does he have a future at Anfield?   Personally I don't think he's good enough.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2009)

Just caught the Gerrard goal as I was riding past the pub. Great little flick from Torres and then bam, superb goal. Just need another one now.


----------



## agricola (Jan 25, 2009)

good result for us, a better one for utd.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2009)

Another solid defensive performance by Everton. Liverpool didn't have enough to look like winning. If it wasn't for a comedy error by Ming the Merciless that could have been a rare away derby win by the bitters.

An inprovement on Monday night but still not good enough. The only thing going in the Pool's favour for the replay is that their away form is better and Everton's home form is not great. The winner plays at home to Villa. Another tasty tie.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 25, 2009)

Not bad for Everton with two of best midfield players (Arteta and Falaini) and most of our forwards missing. Will Rafa do a Kenny? Let's hope not.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Not bad for Everton with two of best midfield players (Arteta and Falaini) and most of our forwards missing. Will Rafa do a Kenny? Let's hope not.



2 draws at Anfield in a week. When is the dvd coming out?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 25, 2009)

good result for Utd....rafa's flipping out looking funnier by the day...


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 2 draws at Anfield in a week. When is the dvd coming out?



Depends when Liverpool commission it surely?


----------



## agricola (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Another solid defensive performance by Everton. Liverpool didn't have enough to look like winning. If it wasn't for a comedy error by Ming the Merciless that could have been a rare away derby win by the bitters.
> 
> An inprovement on Monday night but still not good enough. The only thing going in the Pool's favour for the replay is that their away form is better and Everton's home form is not great. The winner plays at home to Villa. Another tasty tie.



A more sensible assessment than the one your manager gave - seeing us refuse to roll over (unlike in the Goodison league derby) clearly fucks him off no end.  

FWIW I still think this season comes down to you lot going to OT, if you beat them there then the momentum switches - they are as bad as you lot are right now but have slightly more luck.

edit:  http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...ool-fa-cup-anfield-rafael-benitez-david-moyes


----------



## andyefc (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 2 draws at Anfield in a week. When is the dvd coming out?



get fucked gobshite we are the people


----------



## revol68 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love how Benetiz is whinging about teams coming to Anfield and playing defensive, teams have been doing that at Old Trafford (and away) for a decade and a half, it's up to titler challengers to break defences like that down, which requires some creativity and flair, something anthesis to a micro manager like Benetiz and simply hoping for Torres or Gerard to break through by themselves won't do, especially when he plays with less width than Alex Curran's vagina.

Saying that I don't take Everton as one of those teams that come to play for a draw, they were slightly forced into being more defensive than usual by the small matter of having fuck all forwards and no creative midfielders fit.

Still atleast Rafa making a dick of himself is quite entertaining.

If anything sums up Rafa it's how he sticks with Kuyt week in week out despite him offering fuck all beyond wasted energy (seriously he's a walking fuck off to Kyoto) yet he sold Luis Garcia a player actually capable of moments of magic that can change a game.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

Good response by Moyes to No Class Rafa's rantings.

"We have been here twice this week and drawn twice. I didn't come looking for a draw, although I would have taken one in the end. We look after our own business at Everton. We do things with a bit of dignity at Everton."


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

andyefc said:


> get fucked gobshite we are the people



Yes. Bitter people.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 26, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I love how Benetiz is whinging about teams coming to Anfield and playing defensive, teams have been doing that at Old Trafford (and away) for a decade and a half, it's up to titler challengers to break defences like that down, which requires some creativity and flair, something anthesis to a micro manager like Benetiz and simply hoping for Torres or Gerard to break through by themselves won't do, especially when he plays with less width than Alex Curran's vagina.
> 
> Saying that I don't take Everton as one of those teams that come to play for a draw, they were slightly forced into being more defensive than usual by the small matter of having fuck all forwards and no creative midfielders fit.
> 
> ...



Fuck off, grumpy guts and take your wind ups with you.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Yes. Bitter people.



About what exactly? And which manager is whining like a two stroke engine all the time?? 

There's nothing as bitter as Rafa.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> About what exactly?



Primarily the fact that Everton are shit and never win anything.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> About what exactly? And which manager is whining like a two stroke engine all the time??
> 
> There's nothing as bitter as Rafa.



I think desperate rather than bitter.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Primarily the fact that Everton are shit and never win anything.



Are we? Nice to be told by someone so clueless as to how we think. Oh well.... carry on dribbling.


----------



## andyefc (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Yes. Bitter people.



fucken bitter u want listen to your  prick of a manager


----------



## andyefc (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Primarily the fact that Everton are shit and never win anything.



to say your a muppet is an insult to muppets


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

andyefc said:


> to say your a muppet is an insult to muppets



But you are not denying it I see.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

BBC didn't think we were too shit:

"Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez clearly regarded Everton's tactics as a huge irritant, but he actually should have recognised facets of some of his own team's most successful European missions in how Moyes set up his team and carried out their gameplan.

And to criticise Everton's tactics while ignoring his own team's obvious defensive flaw suggests he is taking aim at the wrong target.

Benitez may in fact be better employed asking his own defenders how Cahill, not exactly Everton's secret weapon, once again arrived unmarked in the penalty area to set up Lescott's goal."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/philmcnulty/2009/01/moyes_masters_defensive_art.html


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

big eejit said:


> BBC didn't think we were too shit:
> 
> "Liverpool manager Rafael Benitez clearly regarded Everton's tactics as a huge irritant, but he actually should have recognised facets of some of his own team's most successful European missions in how Moyes set up his team and carried out their gameplan.
> 
> ...




I said on another thread yesterday that Everton put in a good solid defensive performance. Fulham and Stoke, amongst others, have done the same at Anfield this season. Hull went for it to be fair to them.

Let's face it the derby is your cup final. You give it your all and you've still only managed to win 3 and lose 12 in the last 10 years. No trophy since 1995 says it all.


----------



## andyefc (Jan 26, 2009)

the money u have spent compared to us what do u expect not a level playing field


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Let's face it the derby is your cup final. You give it your all and you've still only managed to win 3 and lose 12 in the last 10 years. No trophy since 1995 says it all.



bit like Liverpool v Utd then, defo your cup final always the bridesmaid and all that....


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

andyefc said:


> the money u have spent compared to us what do u expect not a level playing field



I never expect anything of Everton. But I think fans like you do. Hence your perennial disappointment and subsequent bitterness.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> bit like Liverpool v Utd then, defo your cup final always the bridesmaid and all that....



Oooh look....here she is. 

How's that injury list looking? Is it true Mike Phelan is playing for you against Stoke?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Oooh look....here she is.
> 
> How's that injury list looking? Is it true Mike Phelan is playing for you against Stoke?



not great, though we'll get through it....we've had injuries for weeks now and ground out results...probably got some awesome youth players ready and waiting....you moist about the da silvas???.....gonna be quality, like the Nevilles on exctasy


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> not great, though we'll get through it....we've had injuries for weeks now and ground out results...probably got some awesome youth players ready and waiting....you moist about the da silvas???.....gonna be quality, like the Nevilles on exctasy



 They do look good yeah. Revol fancies them apparently - party because they are pretty, but mainly because they are young.


----------



## andyefc (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I never expect anything of Everton. But I think fans like you do. Hence your perennial disappointment and subsequent bitterness.



not been a bit dissapointed  the last few years done vey well pound 4 pound no one touchs moyes course 20m for keane now that would piss me off 
us bitter fuck me what about ur prick of a manager ever since his inspirational rant u have fell to bits


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Let's face it the derby is your cup final. You give it your all and you've still only managed to win 3 and lose 12 in the last 10 years. No trophy since 1995 says it all.



It's no-ones cup final you fucking walloper. Jesus, you have a tenuous relationship with reality don't you.


----------



## andyefc (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> It's no-ones cup final you fucking walloper. Jesus, you have a tenuous relationship with reality don't you.



its a kopite trait


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

You boys are fucking priceless. The amount of humour you create through your apparent lack of it is commendable. Lighten up for fuck sake. You're  smalltime and bitter. 

6th place in the league should be fairly secure so there's something to look forward to eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You boys are fucking priceless. The amount of humour you create through your apparent lack of it is commendable. Lighten up for fuck sake. You're  smalltime and bitter.
> 
> 6th place in the league should be fairly secure so there's something to look forward to eh?



Aaah right, so because we don't laugh at your, frankly non existent humour, we're smalltime and bitter? Let's be honest comparison to the fat waiter we're worldwide and sweet as so carry on the delusions.

You couldn't make it up, which as we know is something you lot often do.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Aaah right, so because we don't laugh at your, frankly non existent humour, we're smalltime and bitter? Let's be honest comparison to the fat waiter we're worldwide and sweet as so carry on the delusions.
> 
> You couldn't make it up, which as we know is something you lot often do.



You don't need to laugh. Just try not to bite. Biting bitters. The bitter obsession with Benitez is getting quite worrying. Even Gollum is in on it now.

Is worldwide actually the opposite of smalltime..... or did you make it up?


----------



## agricola (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You don't need to laugh. Just try not to bite. Biting bitters. The bitter obsession with Benitez is getting quite worrying. Even Gollum is in on it now.
> 
> Is worldwide actually the opposite of smalltime..... or did you make it up?




"Bitter"
"The Obsession with Benitez"


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

My only worry about Benitez is that he might leave. He's comedy gold.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

agricola said:


> "Everton are shite"
> "Bring back Bob Latchford"



Always good to see Everton fans trawling through Liverpool websites. Sad cunt 

In other news, Phil Neville has won this week's Seems Slightly Simian competition with his rendition of the Funky Gibbon:


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You don't need to laugh. Just try not to bite. Biting bitters. The bitter obsession with Benitez is getting quite worrying. Even Gollum is in on it now.
> 
> Is worldwide actually the opposite of smalltime..... or did you make it up?



Who's biting? Is a simple reply biting now? Just potter of back to your internal squabbling there's a good little boy.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You don't need to laugh. Just try not to bite. Biting bitters. The bitter obsession with Benitez is getting quite worrying. Even Gollum is in on it now.
> 
> Is worldwide actually the opposite of smalltime..... or did you make it up?



Those witty, witty kopites.... Oooohh the toffee lady having sex.... And a picture of a 'mongrel'. They're comedy genius' this lot.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Who's biting? Is a simple reply biting now? Just potter of back to your internal squabbling there's a good little boy.



Ah you've made me feel young now. Thanks grampy. Yes your replies are a tad simple.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Ah you've made me feel young now. Thanks grampy. Yes your replies are a tad simple.



Ohh the wit, they have to be simple for you to understand them. Now read slowly.....


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Ohh the wit, they have to be simple for you to understand them. Now read slowly.....



That's it is it? Piss poor bitter old man. Best go lie down for a bit and re-charge those humour batteries.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That's it is it? Piss poor bitter old man. Best go lie down for a bit and re-charge those humour batteries.




Humour batteries are fine thanks. You see the thing is you haven't said anything remotely funny for me to laugh at. When you do I shall inform you of my splitting sides.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Humour batteries are fine thanks. You see the thing is you haven't said anything remotely funny for me to laugh at. When you do I shall inform you of my splitting sides.



You have humour batteries? How bizarre.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> You have humour batteries? How bizarre.




Of course I do.


----------



## stereotypical (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Those witty, witty kopites.... Oooohh the toffee lady having sex.... And a picture of a 'mongrel'. They're comedy genius' this lot.



As opposed to Everton fans obsession with banging on about Liverpool ALL THE TIME to such an extent that a sizeable portion of flags at Goodison display their disdain towards Liverpool (I suppose they've got nothing better to put on their flags really have they e.g. five stars)

As always with Everton, they're more concerned with how Liverpool are doing than their own club, massive massive inferiority complex which to be fair id probably have if my club was shit.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> As always with Everton, they're more concerned with how Liverpool are doing than their own club, massive massive inferiority complex which to be fair id probably have if my club was shit.



So you're not a Liverpool(c) fan then?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> As opposed to Everton fans obsession with banging on about Liverpool ALL THE TIME to such an extent that a sizeable portion of flags at Goodison display their disdain towards Liverpool (I suppose they've got nothing better to put on their flags really have they e.g. five stars)
> 
> As always with Everton, they're more concerned with how Liverpool are doing than their own club, massive massive inferiority complex which to be fair id probably have if my club was shit.



For people allegedly devoid of btterness, that's a joke, you seem to have a rather remarkable inability not to talk about Everton?!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2009)

Thing is, that everton goal wasn't a once off - more than half their goals come from set pieces, it's what you do when you can't play any other way.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Thing is, that everton goal wasn't a once off - more than half their goals come from set pieces, it's what you do when you can't play any other way.



Team regularly scores goals from a set piece, the outrage of it all.  Wind your neck in you melt.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I know, perhaps it should take 2 set piece goals to count for one from open play.....


It's just an observation, you set your team out to defend, 11 men behind the ball then try and nick a goal, it's what you do when you have no other way of playing.


----------



## stereotypical (Jan 26, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> For people allegedly devoid of btterness, that's a joke, you seem to have a rather remarkable inability not to talk about Everton?!



Im not concerned with Everton at all (well no more than any other league team), they're minor and largely irrelevant.  Everton fans almost 'cultish' obsession with Liverpool is dull and boring and I assure you im not at all interested in your team, your fans, your manager, your ground.  Im interested in my team and us winning trophies (or realistically trying to anyway) something which you lot have long forgotten about.

Its massively evident that Evertons lack of sucess in recent years has manifested itself instead in an extreme obsession with Liverpool (even when your having a good season like this one, you find it difficult to enjoy it since your behaviour is largely determined by our failures/success).

And you claim to not care what we say, hypocrites.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2009)

Is the dvd of the two draws out yet?


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Thing is, that everton goal wasn't a once off - more than half their goals come from set pieces, it's what you do when you can't play any other way.



It's just so unfair....


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is the dvd of the two draws out yet?



Repeat until funny......


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to take the piss, but I would like to hear the RS explain how they didnt beat Wigan tonight.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> Not to take the piss, but I would like to hear the RS explain how they didnt beat Wigan tonight.



What makes it worse is your lot beating Arsenal. Oh, hang on...


----------



## N_igma (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck sake this is beyond a joke now! Bye bye title!


----------



## big eejit (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope Bitternez doesn't get the blame for taking off Gerard.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2009)

spartacus mills said:


> What makes it worse is your lot beating Arsenal. Oh, hang on...



Yes, that was a complete sickener.  But still, we have the performance to take away with us.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 28, 2009)

What did we tell you all season about getting your hopes up?...leave it to the big boys


----------



## N_igma (Jan 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> What did we tell you all season about getting your hopes up?...leave it to the big boys



The big boys? Haha you're a fruit.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2009)

Sooo Yanited going to equal your 18 title wins then?


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Sooo Yanited going to equal your 18 title wins then?



I still wouldnt write them off - they have the easiest run in, and all it will take for them to pick up again is Beneathus deciding to pick his best team every game (and, of course, shutting the fuck up about everything - his contract, the tramp, Parry and the Yanks etc) and sticking with it.  As I have said earlier, this will probably turn on the OT game - if they get a result there I can see momentum switching back to them and them going on to win the league.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

Big game on the weekend....think Utd will beat Everton...and reckon Chelsea Pool will be a draw...so come sunday will be 4 points clear with a game in hand....still a long way as I keep saying though both pool and Chelsea will have to come to OT and win just to stay in touch


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Chelsea will have to come to OT and win just to stay in touch



erm, didn't chelsea come to OT about 2 weeks ago and lose 3-0?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

Artie Fufkin said:


> erm, didn't chelsea come to OT about 2 weeks ago and lose 3-0?



my bad...twas such a stroll forgot about it....arse and pool at home, Villa also though that is about it


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Jan 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> my bad...twas such a stroll forgot about it



aye, it's easily done


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 29, 2009)

agricola said:


> I still wouldnt write them off - they have the easiest run in, and all it will take for them to pick up again is Beneathus deciding to pick his best team every game (and, of course, shutting the fuck up about everything - his contract, the tramp, Parry and the Yanks etc) and sticking with it.  As I have said earlier, this will probably turn on the OT game - if they get a result there I can see momentum switching back to them and them going on to win the league.



Agreed last night, the team did't play _that_ bad. The probelm was that wehn Liverpool were startimg to turn the screw, Benitez was substituting Torres and Gerrard,his reson being hat they were 'tired'.....


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Agreed last night, the team did't play _that_ bad. The probelm was that wehn Liverpool were startimg to turn the screw, Benitez was substituting Torres and Gerrard,his reson being hat they were 'tired'.....



According to the radio commentary Torres looked absolutely fucked (admittedly they said "tired"), so that was understandable - but Gerrard coming off for Keane was baffling, especially as Wigan had just equalized.  It was sort of reminiscent of Reading (iirc) last year when he gave up when Reading went ahead.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 30, 2009)

More Bitternez bashing:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2009/jan/30/rafael-benitez-liverpool-title-race

Leave poor Rafa alone. He's doing his best!


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 30, 2009)

Interesting article about Liverpool in the times today....not really how they are doing their best to throw it away, though how they simply were punching above their weight earlier in the season....

How Utd are have a stronger squad and much more world class players...I've said it all season mind


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Interesting article about Liverpool in the times today....not really how they are doing their best to throw it away, though how they simply were punching above their weight earlier in the season....
> 
> How Utd are have a stronger squad and much more world class players...I've said it all season mind



That article is wrong for a number of reasons - as I have said before, the fault with the RS at the moment lies with the manager, not the team.  If he can find it within himself to realise the mistakes he has made and pick his best XI every game then the problems there will fix themselves.  

As for the relative standards of the teams, personally I think things are about even - the RS have a better keeper, central midfield and striker than Utd do, and Utd have a better defence (though its not that much better) and wing players.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2009)

agricola said:


> That article is wrong for a number of reasons - as I have said before, the fault with the RS at the moment lies with the manager, not the team.  If he can find it within himself to realise the mistakes he has made and pick his best XI every game then the problems there will fix themselves.
> 
> As for the relative standards of the teams, personally I think things are about even - the RS have a better keeper, central midfield and striker than Utd do, and Utd have a better defence (though its not that much better) and wing players.



Top post.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good interview with Ian Rush on Sky Sports yesterday actually. 

Saying that when all said and done, Liverpool (and Chelsea) are only two points behind Man U. 
Theres 29 games left, two points and two games at the end of January is FUCK ALL, the season is no where near over yet.


----------



## happie chappie (Jan 30, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Good interview with Ian Rush on Sky Sports yesterday actually.
> 
> Saying that when all said and done, Liverpool (and Chelsea) are only two points behind Man U.
> Theres 29 games left, two points and two games at the end of January is FUCK ALL, the season is no where near over yet.




There's no way the murderers are going to win the league. They've fucked it, thank God.

NINETEEN YEARS YSBs

Happie Chappie


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 30, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> There's no way the murderers are going to win the league. They've fucked it, thank God.
> 
> NINETEEN YEARS YSBs
> 
> Happie Chappie



well then you're a prick


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> There's no way the murderers are going to win the league. They've fucked it, thank God.
> 
> NINETEEN YEARS YSBs
> 
> Happie Chappie



Ah, the old "murderers" line. How fucking puerile


----------



## Flashman (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes come on HC that's my line


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2009)

agricola said:


> That article is wrong for a number of reasons - as I have said before, the fault with the RS at the moment lies with the manager, not the team.  If he can find it within himself to realise the mistakes he has made and pick his best XI every game then the problems there will fix themselves.
> 
> As for the relative standards of the teams, personally I think things are about even - the RS have a better keeper, central midfield and striker than Utd do, and Utd have a better defence (though its not that much better) and wing players.



Rienna has a alot of potential cos of his age but I'd find it hard to say he's actualy better than Van Der Sar, maybe he just gets more chances to impress with shot stopping than VDS does, much like Given.

Fuck know's how you can claim Liverpool have a better midfield, beyond Gerard who is there, okay the underrated Alonso of which Carrick is the match of anyway. Man United have Scholes, probably the best English midfielder of the past decade. Fletcher and Hargreaves (when fit) are easily as good as Masch, whilst Anderson shits over Lucas.

As for strikers, well Torres is the shizzle but beyond him what is there, shite and more shite and at that shite that is played out of position on the wing. Berbatov, Rooney and Tevez are a better forward line than Kuyt, Keane and Torres.

You're right about wingers though, Liverpool don't have any, okay well Reira but he's hardly spectacular on a par with Park but without his movement and versatility. Babel when the lad gets a chance he's provided less than Nani. 

Oh course it's just not wingers that provide width going forward for Man United, there's the small matter of attacking full backs, Evra, the Da Silva's and even Neville and Wesley offer more going forward than Liverpool's lot, though that's hard to gauge cos Rafa would shit bricks if his fullbacks bombed past the midfield.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr Grumpy Guts is back....more's the fucking pity.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Mr Grumpy Guts is back....more's the fucking pity.



don't be upset just cos i have more knowledge of your team than you do.


----------



## Voley (Jan 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> don't be upset just cos i have more knowledge of your team than you do.



Yeah. It's a bit weird, that, tbf.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> don't be upset just cos i have more knowledge of your team than you do.



Don't talk rot, you grumpy cunt. You seem more concerned about Liverpool than your own side. Funny that.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Rienna has a alot of potential cos of his age but I'd find it hard to say he's actualy better than Van Der Sar, maybe he just gets more chances to impress with shot stopping than VDS does, much like Given.
> 
> Fuck know's how you can claim Liverpool have a better midfield, beyond Gerard who is there, okay the underrated Alonso of which Carrick is the match of anyway. Man United have Scholes, probably the best English midfielder of the past decade. Fletcher and Hargreaves (when fit) are easily as good as Masch, whilst Anderson shits over Lucas.
> 
> ...



I hate the RS, but even I can recognize where their strengths are.  Gerrard, Alonso and Mascherano are a better set than Carrick / Scholes / Fletcher, and only the most rose-tinted Cockney Red could think otherwise.  Torres and Keane would probably be better than Berbatov and Rooney, if only their manager was not so determined to fuck Keane off at every opportunity (Charlie Nicholas made an interesting point on _Soccer Saturday_ earlier, contrasting the faith that Ferguson showed in Berbatov with the scorn Beneathus showed to Keane).  Since Kuyt has played on the wing for most of this year I have included him amongst the nonentities there, and as for Tevez given that your manager seems determined to get rid he was the one not to be compared.

As for Reina, VDS is playing well this year - admittedly behind a very good defence - but last year he was a liability at times.  I cant recall Reina having a bad game, apart from the AJ derby.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2009)

How is Alonso any better than Carrick? How is Mascherano better than Hargreaves and Fletcher (apart from being Argentinian), Anderson shits on Lucas.

As for Torres and Keane being better than Rooney and Berbatov, don't make me laugh, Torres is class but Keane is medicore as fuck, he only looked good at spurs when Berbatov came along.

Oh and last year Reina was forever flapping at crosses, see the 3-0 hammering at Old Trafford.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 31, 2009)

On Hargreaves vs Mascherano, i'd say that one is a Canadian Darren Anderton and the other one is Argentinian.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> How is Alonso any better than Carrick? How is Mascherano better than Hargreaves and Fletcher (apart from being Argentinian), Anderson shits on Lucas.
> 
> As for Torres and Keane being better than Rooney and Berbatov, don't make me laugh, Torres is class but Keane is medicore as fuck, he only looked good at spurs when Berbatov came along.
> 
> Oh and last year Reina was forever flapping at crosses, see the 3-0 hammering at Old Trafford.



Alonso is a lot better than Carrick, and Mascherano is better than Fletcher, and much better than Hargreaves.  Anderson might "shit on" Lucas but given that the RS have a better midfield apart from him its immaterial.  

As for Keane, he was great at Spurs long before Berbatov turned up.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really have seen little evidence that Alonso is a lot better than Carrick. Carricks forward passing is more incisive and he's becoming more of a threat going forward himself as his confidence has grown.

Mascherano might be Argentinian so everyone gets a hard on but really he's on a similar level to Fletcher this seasn and last season Hargreaves was better in the same role, plus Hargreaves can play on the right, as well as right back.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonder if the boys in blue will help us out today. Come on Everton.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 31, 2009)

Shame ....utd win again...can't be abothered to argue though Utd have better players than the pool....better starting 11 and far superior strength in depth...Gerrard is class as is Torres, though other than that nothing special as I see it....draw tomorrow will do me


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Oh and last year Reina was forever flapping at crosses, see the 3-0 hammering at Old Trafford.



Yeah, but that was LAST YEAR.


Thats like saying that this time three years ago, Liverpool were knocked out by Porto in the Champions League, we better be shitting bricks when it get to Real Madrid....

Shit arguement...


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2009)

Some interesting debate on here - for a change . The Alsonso v Carrick comparison sums it up for Liverpool v Utd comparisons generally. Alsonso was excellent when he joined Liverpool and has been excellent this season - Liverpool's best player in fact. But last season and most of the season prior to that he was average at best. Whether nearly being sold and replaced by Barry has kicked him up the arse I don't know. Carrick on the other hand is never particularly eye catching but he is consistantly good. 

The key to Utd's success is consistancy. There's as much rotation done by Alex as Rafa but it never gets highlighted - generally because Utd's players come in and do a job whereas Liverpool's players seems to need a few games to 'bed in' if they haven't been in the first team for a while. I put this down to confidence and man management. O'Shea is a prime example of what a squad player for a top team should be. Versatile and reliable. 

Mascherano this season is not the player he used to be. Riera started the season well but has faded. Babel has never really got going - partly because he rarely plays. This can also be applied to Keane. Another problem for Liverpool compared to Utd is good full backs. Finnan and Riise a couple of years back were so much better than Arbeloa and Aurelio/Dossena. Riise was not great but better than the current left backs. Apart from the 6m or 7m wasted on Dossena no money has been spent on full backs for a long time. Aurelio and Deggen were free and Arbeloa was about a million. Benitez wanting to sign Daniel Alves for nearly £20m a couple of years back seems a long time ago now.

1-1 today and the race for second place will well and truly hot up. Expect a lot of off the pitch stories as well as both the yanks are in town. Top of their agendas should be contracts for Benitez and Agger - but this will probably drag on further.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 1, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Yeah, but that was LAST YEAR.
> 
> 
> Thats like saying that this time three years ago, Liverpool were knocked out by Porto in the Champions League, we better be shitting bricks when it get to Real Madrid....
> ...



Not really that shit an argument when posted in response to this.




			
				agricola said:
			
		

> As for Reina, VDS is playing well this year - admittedly behind a very good defence - but last year he was a liability at times.



wanker.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 1, 2009)

1974


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

Keane not in the squad again for the RS.


----------



## mack (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> Keane not in the squad again for the RS.



He's a goner


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

What the fuck was that air traffic control intro about on Sky.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 1, 2009)

Keane was never good enough to play for Liverpool


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

is this imbecilic referee day or what?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2009)

Lampard off. Come on Pool, surely we can beat 10 men.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Lampard off. Come on Pool, surely we can beat 10 men.



Especially when you have 12.


----------



## paolo (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> is this imbecilic referee day or what?



Dreadful


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Especially when you have 12.



Yep, the crowd are great, aren't they.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Especially when you have 12.



Gerrards challenge about four minutes earlier, for which he (even after shouting "Oh fuck off" to the ref) got a talking to was worse than that IMHO.  Still, its good to see that whatever ludicrous decision happens elsewhere in the Premiership the RS can always get an even better one at Anfield.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yep, the crowd are great, aren't they.



Not a word i'd use no.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yep, the crowd are great, aren't they.



Does 11 plus 40,000 = 12 to you then?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 1, 2009)

Come on Chelsea...do a Stoke!


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheating, diving cunt.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> Cheating, diving cunt.



Steven Gerrard's middle names I believe.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 1, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Steven Gerrard's middle names I believe.


Word is the trial will conveniently coincide with the end of the season


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Does 11 plus 40,000 = 12 to you then?



Here you go, a little bit of free education for you. No thanks needed


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12th_Man_(football)


----------



## Kanda (Feb 1, 2009)

Gerrard carded for diving lolz


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Here you go, a little bit of free education for you. No thanks needed
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12th_Man_(football)



You don't say? Well I never....


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Word is the trial will conveniently coincide with the end of the season



He's only just had the first court appearance, a 4 month gap doesn't seem that unusual to me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2009)

Get in!!!!!! Nice one Fernando.


----------



## mack (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope the likes of Revol and DRINK notice that the title race is not over, the RS still have access to reserves of spawniness, absolute bollocks decisions and cheatery.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2009)

2-0. Class.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> I hope the likes of Revol and DRINK notice that the title race is not over, the RS still have access to reserves of spawniness, absolute bollocks decisions and cheatery.



Not to mention the genius, goal-scoring abilities of Fernando Torres.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 1, 2009)

Course it's not over...though glad that pool beat chelsea rather than the other way round...can see utd not losing again this season, from what I saw today Utd have nothing to fear from either of them...simple fact is they are not as good


----------



## chilango (Feb 1, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Course it's not over...though glad that pool beat chelsea rather than the other way round...can see utd not losing again this season, from what I saw today Utd have nothing to fear from either of them...simple fact is they are not as good



Innit.

Interesting result though.

Are Chelsea really as shit as they seem?


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2009)

well done you scousers!


----------



## Epico (Feb 1, 2009)

Very lucky today, although they did deserve it. Chelsea were awful.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2009)

Not impressed with that overall. Pool looked clueless for most of the game. Yossi made a difference. Thought the pace was being upped before the ludicrous sending off but not sure if a goal would have come against 11.

Riley was truly awful. The only thing he got right was Gerrard's card for diving. Bossingwa's flat boot on Yossi's back could have been a red.

Glad to see Torres back on the goal trail again but what's the point of taking 6 points off Chelsea and only 2 off Stoke?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Riley was truly awful. *The only thing he got right was Gerrard's card for diving. *Bossingwa's flat boot on Yossi's back could have been a red.



Fuck sake.... knock me down with a feather. You feeling alright?


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2009)

chilango said:


> Innit.
> 
> Interesting result though.
> 
> Are Chelsea really as shit as they seem?


basically, yes. Ever since Mourinho they've been about organisation and efficiency rather than inspiration and spontaneity (incredibly, for a team employing Lamps and Joe Cole). Once that goes, you're looking at a vastly overfunded middlesbrough.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

For all the criticism of the ref and the RS generally, Chelsea were awful as well, a kind of older, more expensively assembled and more frail version of Stoke.  If anything that was worse than their surrender at Utd.

What the fuck Ballack was doing when he twice passed to the RS only he knows, and if Drogba was ever a footballer he clearly isnt one now.  TBH I think the problem must be Deco, since Barcelona had exactly the same look of absolute listlessness last year as Chelsea do now.

edit:  fair play to Scolari, he displayed more class in that interview than his team did in 90 minutes, and Beneathus has done in his interview thus far.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Fuck sake.... knock me down with a feather. You feeling alright?



I fucking hate diving. If Riley had sent him off I wouldn't have minded.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I fucking hate diving. If Riley had sent him off I wouldn't have minded.





I look forward to Gerrard complaining about Italians diving again. Horrible cunt of a man, though we probably disagree on that bit.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 1, 2009)

"The second half was a crazy game and when it is a crazy game you can't control things. Why was it crazy? Because it was crazy."

Does Rafa's response to the Wigan game remind anyone else of Manuel?

"Mrs Fawlty, she go crazy! Crazy!"

"This good footballer, this Lucas."

_Slaps Rafa round the head._


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> For all the criticism of the ref and the RS generally, Chelsea were awful as well, a kind of older, more expensively assembled and more frail version of Stoke.  If anything that was worse than their surrender at Utd.
> 
> What the fuck Ballack was doing when he twice passed to the RS only he knows, and if Drogba was ever a footballer he clearly isnt one now.  TBH I think the problem must be Deco, since Barcelona had exactly the same look of absolute listlessness last year as Chelsea do now.
> 
> edit:  fair play to Scolari, he displayed more class in that interview than his team did in 90 minutes, and Beneathus has done in his interview thus far.


What the fuck has happened to Dogshite,gone from being fuckin lethal to useless in the space of a few months,his whole body language just screams out that he dos'nt want to be playing for Chelsea,thought Deco woulda been the buy of the season,looks like some-one just gratefull for one last big payday


----------



## N_igma (Feb 1, 2009)

Was stuck in work but still celebrated the win!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Not impressed with that overall. Pool looked clueless for most of the game. Yossi made a difference. Thought the pace was being upped before the ludicrous sending off but not sure if a goal would have come against 11.
> 
> Riley was truly awful. The only thing he got right was Gerrard's card for diving. Bossingwa's flat boot on Yossi's back could have been a red.
> 
> Glad to see Torres back on the goal trail again but what's the point of taking 6 points off Chelsea and only 2 off Stoke?



Couldn't agree more. Whilst we had possession we still lacked invention, even when playing against 10 men. I think Rafa was a little more attacking in his thinking than he was when we had the Arse down to 10 but Torres saved our bacon with his header. Kean not even being on the bench against our second most major rivals before Manure still suggests to me that we don't have the depth of squad to clinch this title. I live in hope like all reds but unless we're swapping Kean for another Torres in the next few hours I can't understand why he didn't play.

Out of the players on the bench Kean should feel bemused to say the least. Ngog's a talented youngster but he should be cleaning Robbie's boots atm.

Like the Arse Chelsea were there for the taking today. They lacked invention more than us and even the old foe Dogshite looked a sepia toned version of the Marseille giant that troubled Sami and Jamie in recent years.

The thing that pisses me off is that every time we have business to attend to on the pitch (Evertonx2 & Chelsea) the off the pitch bisiness (Rafa's contract, Kean, The Owners tiff, money to spend in the transfer window) rears it's head, fucks up the tradition of football first, and obviously chips away at the management and performance of the team. 

Days like today reassure me that we're under the right management but totally under the wrong ownership.

All that said and done there was great spirit in many of the players today and, from where i was sitting, all of the crowd, as always

I think we'll win the FA cup TBH


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2009)

Keane back to Spurs for 15m anyone? If this happens I hope there is a striker or right winger eligible for CL lined up to come in.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Keane back to Spurs for 15m anyone? If this happens I hope there is a striker or right winger eligible for CL lined up to come in.



The rumour I heard is that its Keane + some money for Lennon.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2009)

agricola said:


> The rumour I heard is that its Keane + some money for Lennon.



Hearing similar at this end Not what i would call a big move towards clinching the title


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Kean not even being on the bench against our second most major rivals before Manure still suggests to me that we don't have the depth of squad to clinch this title.



Agreed. Very unconvincing win. I doubt we'd have beaten 11 men. We're about 3 decent players short of a team that could mount a serious challenge for the title, imo.

Seeing Lampard, a player I've always liked, sent off when he's played the fucking ball was awful. Even when it gave my team a massive advantage. Shit ref and I hope Lampard gets his red card cancelled out on appeal. If he has to serve a ban because of that it'll be ludicrous.

Good to see Torres firing again, though.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2009)

Just on SKy Sports News, Keane confirmed as being on his way to Spurs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Just on SKy Sports News, Keane confirmed as being on his way to Spurs.



Yup.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2009)

Any mention of the fee?


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 2, 2009)

Shame for Keane as it was obviously his dream move, I think he could have been given more time. Also shocking deal for Liverpool £5 million loss over 6 months, but could have been even worse I suppose.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> Any mention of the fee?



It's around £15m. They only paid Spurs half up front in the first place but still a cracking bit of business - £1m per league goal.  Rafa seems to have proved that he didn't want to sign him in the first place.

Saviola is being talked about as a loan replacement but can't see it myself. No replacement and Torres' hamstring goes again and it's goodnight Vienna.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> £1m per league goal.



Ouch.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

Totally unsubstantiated rumour on the BBC site says Liverpool are signing David Villa. Would be a hell of an out of the blue signing.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Totally unsubstantiated rumour on the BBC site says Liverpool are signing David Villa. Would be a hell of an out of the blue signing.



Ricky Villa would be more likely.

I guess it means Babel could have more of a crack at his favoured central role over the rest of the season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Ricky Villa would be more likely.



Heh, I doubt it's true too. You get half an hour to hope though.


----------



## aylee (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw part of the game yesterday.

The RS need Torres to recapture his form of last season if they're going to stand any chance of stopping the ManUre juggernaut.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2009)

> Also shocking deal for Liverpool £5 million loss over 6 months, but could have been even worse I suppose.


From what I've heard we didn't loose any money on it?

I'm disappointed, He never got a fair crack of the whip or a decent run with torres, And now we have one fit good forward and we're second in the league....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> From what I've heard we didn't loose any money on it?
> 
> I'm disappointed, He never got a fair crack of the whip or a decent run with torres, And now we have one fit good forward and we're second in the league....



Seems a bit odd to me - obviously he hasn't done that well but getting rid with no replacement is hardly going to help is it? I'm sure you could have got the money in the summer if that's what it's about.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2009)

It's about Rafa throwing his toys out of the pram intit?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2009)

big eejit said:


> It's about Rafa throwing his toys out of the pram intit?



A RS mate reckons it's Rafa working his ticket so he ca fuck off to Real Madrid in the summer


----------



## Biffo (Feb 2, 2009)

big eejit said:


> It's about Rafa throwing his toys out of the pram intit?



Or ascerting his authority. In his words he didn't sign Keane - the club did. By selling him back to Spurs the Yanks appear to be giving him the nod over Parry in terms of final decisions re transfers. 

Keane obviously felt unwanted too because he pretty much had one good game, a few decent ones and quite a few stinkers for Liverpool. I'm sorry it didn't work out for him and am sure he'll have a decent second half of the season with Spurs.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> A RS mate reckons it's Rafa working his ticket so he ca fuck off to Real Madrid in the summer



Bit of a worry that as I don't think Torres would be far behind him.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Or ascerting his authority. In his words he didn't sign Keane - the club did. By selling him back to Spurs the Yanks appear to be giving him the nod over Parry in terms of final decisions re transfers.
> 
> Keane obviously felt unwanted too because he pretty much had one good game, a few decent ones and quite a few stinkers for Liverpool. I'm sorry it didn't work out for him and am sure he'll have a decent second half of the season with Spurs.



And then Parry/Rafa says me or him.... Who would win. After all if you win nowt this season and you don't scor many....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Bit of a worry that as I don't think Torres would be far behind him.


Torres, an Athletico captain would play for Real? 


I doubt if Benetiz would go to Real, the managers have no control over there.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Torres, an Athletico captain would play for Real?
> 
> 
> I doubt if Benetiz would go to Real, the managers have no control over there.



Raul, an Athletico fan is a Real hero. And it's nowhere near as controversial as playing for Barca then Real or vice versa.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I doubt if Benetiz would go to Real, the managers have no control over there.



I always think it's bizarre when managers who are doing well are linked with Real tbh. What's the point leaving a club where you're set and winning things and going somewhere where you'll get the sack even if you win the League?


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> From what I've heard we didn't loose any money on it?
> 
> I'm disappointed, He never got a fair crack of the whip or a decent run with torres, And now we have one fit good forward and we're second in the league....



BBC reporting £12m, plus possible future add ons...


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2009)

Directors were sitting far apart, certainly looks like a schism and the majority's with Rafa now.


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Torres, an Athletico captain would play for Real?
> 
> 
> I doubt if Benetiz would go to Real, the managers have no control over there.



Ironically now is possibly the first time for ages that a Real manager - especially if he was Benitez - might have control over the club in the way we would understand it, thanks to Calderon's idiocy and Barcelona being streets ahead.


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Or ascerting his authority. In his words he didn't sign Keane - the club did. By selling him back to Spurs the Yanks appear to be giving him the nod over Parry in terms of final decisions re transfers.
> 
> Keane obviously felt unwanted too because he pretty much had one good game, a few decent ones and quite a few stinkers for Liverpool. I'm sorry it didn't work out for him and am sure he'll have a decent second half of the season with Spurs.



I agree with this, but it (quite easily) has the potential to make Benitez look a complete idiot.  I also note you are playing them last day of the season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> BBC reporting £12m, plus possible future add ons...


I think what's happened is that they've paid back what we've paid them already(we paid in instalments) and they've wrote off the rest.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I think what's happened is that they've paid back what we've paid them already(we paid in instalments) and they've wrote off the rest.



Doesn't sound right - that would mean they were effectively paying the whole £20 million up front wouldn't it? More likely they've written off what you owe them now and offered to pay some more in future.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Doesn't sound right - that would mean they were effectively paying the whole £20 million up front wouldn't it? More likely they've written off what you owe them now and offered to pay some more in future.





Say we owe 20, we've paid 12 so far. They give the 12 back to us and write off the 8 remaining.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2009)

Surely Keane gets a slice of the transfer fees though?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Say we owe 20, we've paid 12 so far. They give the 12 back to us and write off the 8 remaining.



So they give you 12, and write off another 8 which you were going to give them. They'd be down the whole 20.


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So they give you 12, and write off another 8 which you were going to give them. They'd be down the whole 20.



I think what he means is that the RS paid 12 up front, with 8 payable after certain milestones were met.  Spurs have bought him back for the 12 million, the 8 million in additionals being written off.


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2009)

que?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

agricola said:


> I think what he means is that the RS paid 12 up front, with 8 payable after certain milestones were met.  Spurs have bought him back for the 12 million, the 8 million in additionals being written off.



That would still mean the net price on the two deals was zero though. So if the Spurs to Liverpool price was £20million then so's the new price. If the new price is less then there has to be something else in it somewhere.

I think.


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That would still mean the net price on the two deals was zero though. So if the Spurs to Liverpool price was £20million then so's the new price. If the new price is less then there has to be something else in it somewhere.
> 
> I think.



I think thats the gist of it.  If there is a difference it is probably small and has cost the RS, but the way that Redknapp has been spending money there is no guarantee that it isnt Spurs who have ended up out of pocket.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

agricola said:


> I think thats the gist of it.  If there is a difference it is probably small and has cost the RS, but the way that Redknapp has been spending money there is no guarantee that it isnt Spurs who have ended up out of pocket.



Maybe that is right, although the reports at the moment suggest that Spurs are making a hefty profit you wouldn't put it past them to cock it up.

Someone on 606 (reliable source obviously) reckons it's £12million now and another £8million if they stay up.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm listening to 606 and they said £12m.  Off the topic but I also agree Albert Rieria is a good player, though he looks like a priest!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 2, 2009)

It's a shame i thought he could have made a real go of it. Money innit. I bet he's a bit gutted tbh.

Ah well it's this stuff that really matters.








C Ya Robbie Lad


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2009)

How much were Villa looking for Barry last summer?Was it 20 mil?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 2, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> How much were Villa looking for Barry last summer?Was it 20 mil?



Que?


----------



## Sunray (Feb 2, 2009)

Buy Drogba, who I think is awesome and can't understand why he's not in Chelsea's line up every week.

Drogba can hold up the play, turn and score like no-one else plus he could potentially feed Torres.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Buy Drogba, who I think is awesome and can't understand why he's not in Chelsea's line up every week.
> 
> Drogba can hold up the play, turn and score like no-one else plus he could potentially feed Torres.



He'd be a fantastic signing if you could get him playing like he did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, he's gone off a bit of late, imo.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2009)

Liverpools last game this season is Spurs at Anfield,imagine if Keane scores agin you and denys  you lot the title


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Buy Drogba, who I think is awesome and can't understand why he's not in Chelsea's line up every week.
> 
> Drogba can hold up the play, turn and score like no-one else plus he could potentially feed Torres.



Have you seen him play this season?  Did you see him play on Sunday?  He is absolute wank at present and would struggle to get into a pub side.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 2, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah, he's gone off a bit of late, imo.



It coincided with some really dodgy red cards he got plus a ban for throwing that coin back into the crowd then a series of injuries.  I also get the feeling Scolari doesn't like him.

Up till those moments he was one of the worlds greatest strikers.

He might be had for cheap due to his age.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2009)

Would Chelsea sell to a major rival at this stage of the season?


----------



## Sunray (Feb 2, 2009)

I can dream can't I?

I was thinking of next season. Window closes in an hour.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 2, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpools last game this season is Spurs at Anfield,imagine if Keane scores agin you and denys  you lot the title



Stop reading Roy of the Rovers hey


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Stop reading Roy of the Rovers hey



Fuck me, that is so Roy of the Rovers. Not read that stuff for 30 years.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 3, 2009)

Drogba would be a great signing....dunno what is wrong with him, also Cole, Chech and a few others are miles of where they were a few years back....think Chelsea are missing Essien massively but not my problem....

Not sure what the deal is with Keane...if Torres gets injured (he does seem a bit of a fragile player to me) the pool are gonna look more stupid than normal....all very strange


----------



## Sunray (Feb 3, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Or ascerting his authority. In his words he didn't sign Keane - the club did. By selling him back to Spurs the Yanks appear to be giving him the nod over Parry in terms of final decisions re transfers.
> 
> Keane obviously felt unwanted too because he pretty much had one good game, a few decent ones and quite a few stinkers for Liverpool. I'm sorry it didn't work out for him and am sure he'll have a decent second half of the season with Spurs.



I think that there is a lot of truth to this.  The papers have it as a Rafa blunder.  I'm pretty sure its that clear cut.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 3, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Torres, an Athletico captain would play for Real?
> 
> 
> I doubt if Benetiz would go to Real, the managers have no control over there.



Agreed on both poiunts. 

A. Torres doesn't strike me as the kind of player who would just go for a club for money-bareing in mind liverpool and real have identical form this season. 

B. I heard a report last time when Rafa was offered the job at Real that his reputation in Spain had gonbe down hill over the past couple of years because of his dictorial style of management.
However, I can't help wondering why Real have only got Ramos until the end of the season.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Fuck me, that is so Roy of the Rovers. Not read that stuff for 30 years.



Me neither


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpools last game this season is Spurs at Anfield,imagine if Keane scores agin you and denys  you lot the title



Imagine Ngog scoring to send you lot down.....


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Imagine Ngog scoring to send you lot down.....



Hmmm Arsenal are not having a brilliant season but somehow I dont think we'll go down this season


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Hmmm Arsenal are not having a brilliant season but somehow I dont think we'll go down this season



Should really have re-worded that one, shouldn't  have I? 

Serves me right for trying to be clever...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Should really have re-worded that one, shouldn't  have I?
> 
> Serves me right for trying to be clever...



;-)


----------



## Sunray (Feb 4, 2009)

Very candid from Rafa,

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=615712&sec=england&cc=5739

Basically 20 games, not good enough for 20 million player, goodbye.

Harsh, but fair.


----------



## xes (Feb 4, 2009)

hehe


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Very candid from Rafa,
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=615712&sec=england&cc=5739
> 
> ...



Its Rafa being Rafa. 
He doesn't stand for reputation and doesn't mess around. 
Its kind of like Micheal Owen in a way, he didn't think Owen was right fdor club, the player wanted to go, Rafa knew he could get money (no matter how little) and spend it on another plkayer in the future.
Now I'm not saying Keane wanted to go, but I'm guesssing hes glad he did.


----------



## mack (Feb 4, 2009)

They way I look at it now it's kinda like a love affair that went wrong.

We all thought he would bring something different to the team - he's always wanted to play for us.  Six months later it's all gone sour and he's gone back to his missus.

Shame - but sometimes things just aint meant to be.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 4, 2009)

Gerrard injured....hope not for long....liverpool would be really good without him


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Gerrard injured....hope not for long....liverpool would be really good without him



It's kidology from the Rafa. He needed to rest Stevie tonight so he sends him out so Moyes pitches his yard dogs accordingly and then comes the switch You have to protect world class players from ale house teams like these fuckin lot

In the year 2039 we'll read all about this in Dossena's book entitled, 'My 5 yrs of silverware with Rafa'

It's a good narly match It's got sendings off written all over it


----------



## Balbi (Feb 4, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Its Rafa being Rafa.
> He doesn't stand for reputation and doesn't mess around.
> Its kind of like Micheal Owen in a way, he didn't think Owen was right fdor club, the player wanted to go, Rafa knew he could get money (no matter how little) and spend it on another plkayer in the future.
> Now I'm not saying Keane wanted to go, but I'm guesssing hes glad he did.



Innit, and you got Tony Nunez as well!


----------



## Celt (Feb 4, 2009)

Will someone please put the flamin' ball in the net


----------



## learydeary (Feb 4, 2009)

socks?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool always look like a mediocre club struggling to get out. They're showing it tonight.


----------



## Lakina (Feb 4, 2009)

SHIT GAME!

Hurry up and score a fucking goal!

Overpaid muppets.


----------



## xes (Feb 4, 2009)

learydeary said:


> socks?



yeah,I'd like an explanation on that one


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2009)

WHAT!!?

My TV went to an ad break in the middle of the game and then when it came back on Everton had scored!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

What happend to the coverage- it cut into the adverts abruptly and when it returned they had fucking scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

And again!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> WHAT!!?
> 
> My TV went to an ad break in the middle of the game and then when it came back on Everton had scored!!



Yep - Mr. QofG's is shouting at the TV. Fucking stupid wasn't it!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

i was just about to press re-wind on the sky plus box


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2009)

Some idiot at ITV pressed the wrong button. He had all the rest of the game to do it and he goes and does it when there's a goal!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

My BF reckons it was an everton fan ....PMSL--he is sooooo angry!!!!! still shouting!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 4, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> WHAT!!?
> 
> My TV went to an ad break in the middle of the game and then when it came back on Everton had scored!!



Now that's just fucking ridiculous. Stupid ITV.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2009)

It's a bit shit because it's Everton and the way we were playing we should have put them away first half, but I'm not really arsed, bigger fish to fry this season.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> My BF reckons it was an everton fan ....PMSL--he is sooooo angry!!!!! still shouting!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2009)

ITV: Fucking Epic Fail.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck your apologies ITV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and fuck you GOSLING....(my BF postin)


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2009)

Season over RS.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 4, 2009)

hahaha@the apology,and then they fuck off to another ad break.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hahaha@the apology,and then they fuck off to another ad break.



who is doing the production tonight???????? VERN TROY????


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2009)

What an amusing result


----------



## mack (Feb 4, 2009)

My contempt of ITV sports "coverage" knows no bounds - just ask any F1 fan.  I watched that game on a Chinese stream rather than watch ITV.

Anyway fuckin Everton - you'll get beat by Villa in the next round.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

What was that about two losing games for Everton? Eh? Eh?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2009)

They just fucked up the ads AGAIN 

Cut right back into the middle of a post match interview. Double fail for ITV.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 4, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> They just fucked up the ads AGAIN
> 
> Cut right back into the middle of a post match interview. Double fail for ITV.



Yup.. 

And again it seems???


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 4, 2009)

ITV are having as bad a night as Liverpool FC....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yup..
> 
> And again it seems???



WTF is going on with ITV?! Now they can't even get past a frozen ident! 

EDIT: Ahh.. a ticking clock now!

EDIT: oh noes...back to the ident! Proper lol!!


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

Time to concentrate on the league then


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> WTF is going on with ITV?! Now they can't even get past a frozen ident!
> 
> EDIT: Ahh.. a ticking clock now!
> 
> EDIT: oh noes...back to the ident! Proper lol!!



Yay! News at 10!

(at 10:58)


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Season over RS.



Errr.. Apart form the league and the European Cup. Yeah - good call. Let me point out, if I may, that the FA Cup is the only trophy YOU can win. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Errr.. Apart form the league and the European Cup. Yeah - good call. Let me point out, if I may, that the FA Cup is the only trophy YOU can win. Hope that helps.



Well, more accurately, the only trophy we have any real chance of winning.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

learydeary said:


> socks?



http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=236371.280


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=236371.280



Not that there's any RS from Kirkby of course....


----------



## strung out (Feb 4, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> but I'm not really arsed, bigger fish to fry this season.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well, more accurately, the only trophy we have any real chance of winning.



No you're right. Everton *could *win the league. Good luck with that. 






Sixth is the reality you stupid eejit


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No you're right. Everton *could *win the league. Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely yes of course, but your claim that Everton could only win the FA Cup was/is factually incorrect.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Most likely yes of course, but your claim that Everton could only win the FA Cup was/is factually incorrect.



Well it was in response to your Bitter Buddie advising that the Pool's season was over because they were knocked out of the FA Cup - so you might be able to see where I'm coming from. Probably not though.

Anyway, if you would like to pick your "I'm a fucking pedant of the highest order" scarf up on your way out I would be most grateful.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Anyway, if you would like to pick your "I'm a fucking pedant of the highest order" scarf up on your way out I would be most grateful.



I'll lend it to mate mate in case it's cold in the next round.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 4, 2009)

A Liverpool fan on the Urban75 forums recently: 

"Bitter bitter bitter blah blah blah bitter bitter bitter bitter bitter bllah blah blah bitter blues blues bitter blues bitter bitter bitter how many times can i repeat the fucking word bitter blah blah bitter bitter bitter...I'M NOT BITTER HONEST bitter blues bitter blues blah blah blah"

Have a fucking word with yourself, cunts.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I'll lend it to mate mate in case it's cold in the next round.



Should that be 'my mate'? Anyway - good luck. Get a fit striker - or a less stroppy one who doesn't disrespect his manager - and you could go all the way to the semis.


----------



## softybabe (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Fuck your apologies ITV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and fuck you GOSLING....(my BF postin)



oh dear!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2009)

Top bad loser entertainment.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 4, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Top bad loser entertainment.



hehe


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Should that be 'my mate'? Anyway - good luck. Get a fit striker - or a less stroppy one who doesn't disrespect his manager - and you could go all the way to the semis.



Aye 'my mate', which striker are you referring to?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Fuck your apologies ITV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and fuck you GOSLING....(my BF postin)



Tell him to eat it up Betty.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots of RS fans calling R5 from the home counties for Bitternez to go. Please stay Rafa!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Lots of RS fans calling R5 from the home counties for Bitternez to go. Please stay Rafa!



I'm tuning in for a laugh...


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Aye 'my mate', which striker are you referring to?



Amichebe fucked Moyes off in training yesterday. Never incur the wrath of the ginge young Victor!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm tuning in for a laugh...



It's all over. Like the RS season.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 4, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm tuning in for a laugh...



Kinnell, Richard Bacon is asking "in that scenario would you advocate a degree of torture?" FUCKING CUNT.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Kinnell, Richard Bacon is asking "in that scenario would you advocate a degree of torture?" FUCKING CUNT.



I would advocate torturing Richard Bacon. Just for a laugh really.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Amichebe fucked Moyes off in training yesterday. Never incur the wrath of the ginge young Victor!



Aaah, I heard he'd had a tantrum bit didn't get the full details. Silly boy.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> It's all over. Like the RS season.



Whar ARE you on about???? I refer you to my post '1837'. Please explain how 2 points before the league leaders and in the last 16 of the Champions League = end of season. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Aaah, I heard he'd had a tantrum bit didn't get the full details. Silly boy.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/feb/04/victor-anichebe-david-moyes-row-everton-football - It happens. Good player.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Whar ARE you on about???? I refer you to my post '1837'. Please explain how 2 points before the league leaders and in the last 16 of the Champions League = end of season. I'm intrigued.



The club is a mess, your key players are crocked and your manager's going to pieces. You might win the league, but so might Hull City.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 4, 2009)

Couldn't really care bout the result*, as long as Gerrard and Torres are ok then that's fine. 

*of course it's bad to go out of the FA Cup but it's not as important as the league, first time in years I can confidently say that as a Liverpool fan.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> The club is a mess, your key players are crocked and your manager's going to pieces. You might win the league, but so might Hull City.



If Liverpool win the league I will be surprised. If Hull win the league I will suck you off and you can shag me up the arse. Liverpool lost their 3rd game of the season tonight - out of approx 40 games. Gerrard left the field with a hamstring imjury (1 -3 weeks out?). The season is over??? Please elaborate you big fuckin eejit. You're not worried a 6th European Cup is round the corner are you?


----------



## N_igma (Feb 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> The club is a mess, your key players are crocked and your manager's going to pieces. You might win the league, but so might Hull City.



Shut the fook up ya big eejit.


----------



## stereotypical (Feb 5, 2009)

Just blew our only chance of winning anything this season


----------



## Biffo (Feb 5, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> Just blew our only chance of winning anything this season



Oh yee of little faith. Number 6 big ears is a real possibility. Watch this space.


----------



## stereotypical (Feb 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Oh yee of little faith. Number 6 big ears is a real possibility. Watch this space.



I hope your right because we fucking need help, big time.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 5, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> I hope your right because we fucking need help, big time.



There's nothing you or I can do bout it. Benitez has to realise that his "system" is fucking us up at this stage of the season.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 5, 2009)

I rather enjoyed that.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I rather enjoyed that.



Well you would wouldn't you? Now there is one less team in the competition that can beat you. Hope you didn't get too upset when Piennar was injured.


----------



## stereotypical (Feb 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> There's nothing you or I can do bout it. Benitez has to realise that his "system" is fucking us up at this stage of the season.



His persistance to consistently play Lucas is a joke, coupled with our over-reliance on Gerrard (all too evident tonight), lack of forwards and turmoil at the top (e.g. the yanks/Parry and power politics) is pointing towards us winning fuck all.  Im gutted.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well you would wouldn't you? Now there is one less team in the competition that can beat you. Hope you didn't get too upset when Piennar was injured.



Liverpool couldn't break down a Roman wall let alone United's defence.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Liverpool couldn't break down a Roman wall let alone United's defence.



Apart from beating you 2-1....... in the last game...... yes you are almost.......definitley...... close to being correct...........prick...!!


----------



## Biffo (Feb 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Liverpool couldn't break down a Roman wall let alone United's defence.



Turin?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 5, 2009)

stereotypical said:


> His persistance to consistently play Lucas is a joke, coupled with our over-reliance on Gerrard (all too evident tonight), lack of forwards and turmoil at the top (e.g. the yanks/Parry and power politics) is pointing towards us winning fuck all.  Im gutted.



I think the selling of Keane means Beneathus has won the backing of the Yanks as regards his battles with Parry over control of transfers etc.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Apart from beating you 2-1....... in the last game...... yes you are almost.......definitley...... close to being correct...........prick...!!



one over performance against a team that played utter shite does not a summer make.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 5, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Turin?



yes but Turin walls aren't historically renowned, for some reason they have been somewhat sweep under a carpet.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yes but Turin walls aren't historically renowned, for some reason they have been somewhat sweep under a carpet.


----------



## stereotypical (Feb 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I think the selling of Keane means Beneathus has won the backing of the Yanks as regards his battles with Parry over control of transfers etc.



This is the problem, all this power politics shit.  We dont fucking need it.


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yes but Turin walls aren't historically renowned, for some reason they have been somewhat sweep under a carpet.



This makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

Classic Liverpool... 

Beat Chelsea 2-0 
Lose to Everton 0-1 

Sell Keane leaving a lot of pressure on Torres 
Gerrard injured for a few games 

Oh well...


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.



A comment often seen/heard in reply to revol's comments.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 5, 2009)

Rafa is looking more and more a c*nt with each ungracious interview he gives


----------



## JTG (Feb 5, 2009)

Brave attempt to play for penalties I thought. See, it's difficult to play when you don't have your best players eh.

Liverpool - Gerrard = Tottenham. This is true for the whole of the last ten years.


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2009)

SSN reports that Saint Steven of Southport is out for three weeks


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> SSN reports that Saint Steven of Southport is out for three weeks



yep, on 5 Live. misses games against Portsmouth, Man City and possibly Champions League first leg. And England friendly.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 5, 2009)

spect a few more injuries against Bolton on the weekend....blood and thunder and all that

Was Torres injured last night? something looked amiss and Alonso looked as bad as I have ever seen him play....pressure, tired or just a one off....I like the guy as it goes though the pool are creaking


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 5, 2009)

Am I the only one that, all things considered, things aren't actually THAT bad?

Here we are, second in the league (yes Man Who have a game in hand), in the third round of the Champions League with a game against Real Madrid (a game we can conseivably win), with the best striker in the world.

If, at the end of last season, you would have said all that, being knocked out of the FA Cup by a small team who's only hope is to _scrape_ into the UEFA Cup (or whatever its called next season) than I would have thought it would be a price worth paying....

...come on this is the best chance we've had for fucking years, njoy it....


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Am I the only one that, all things considered, things aren't actually THAT bad?
> 
> Here we are, second in the league (yes Man Who have a game in hand), in the third round of the Champions League with a game against Real Madrid (a game we can conseivably win), with the best striker in the world.
> 
> ...



What shite, you never looked like beating us at all in any of the cup games and its likely there will be a UEFA Cup spot for sixth anyway (which assumes that we dont catch Arsenal, Villa or an imploding Chelsea). 

However you are right about things not being that bad.  The gloating of certain mancs on the thread could well come back to haunt them come the end of the season, but this will require Beneathus to seriously change his behaviour.  If the gap is still 2-3 points come the match at OT the shite are more than capable of winning it and switching the momentum right back around.

That said, Torres is clearly not the best striker in the world.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> What shite, you never looked like beating us at all in any of the cup games



I never said that, all said and done, you lot deserved to win....


----------



## mack (Feb 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> Torres is clearly not the best striker in the world.



http://www.lfconline.com/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=431119


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> What shite, you never looked like beating us at all in any of the cup games and its likely there will be a UEFA Cup spot for sixth anyway (which assumes that we dont catch Arsenal, Villa or an imploding Chelsea).


What bullshit, we were well on top for the first half, you only came into it and attacked for the first time in 170 minutes when we had a man sent off and even then took a half an hour to break us down.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 5, 2009)

mack said:


> http://www.lfconline.com/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=431119



Clearly-the best striker in the world


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> one over performance against a team that played utter shite does not a summer make.



Your attempt to get all poetic has come over all shite.


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> What bullshit, we were well on top for the first half, you only came into it and attacked for the first time in 170 minutes when we had a man sent off and even then took a half an hour to break us down.



Thats funny, I could have sworn we hit the post long before Lucas got sent off.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2009)

agricola said:


> Thats funny, I could have sworn we hit the post long before Lucas got sent off.



Tut tut

If the RS say it didn't happen it didn't happen.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2009)

Cracking goal from the blues, I had a funny feeling they'd score in the last few minutes. Good luck against the Villa. If you beat Man U in the final, that would be special.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2009)

Today's RS lineup:

*Liverpool*: Reina, Carragher, Skrtel, Agger, Dossena, Arbeloa, Mascherano, Aurelio, Babel, Ngog, Benayoun. Subs: Cavalieri, Hyypia, Torres, Riera, Alonso, Kuyt, El Zhar. 

RS opinions?


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2009)

Blimey - that's some squad rotation! 

http://atdhe.net/live-tv-3081.html

here we go.........


----------



## big eejit (Feb 7, 2009)

A man in need of 3 points:


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2009)

Pints more like.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 7, 2009)

mack said:


> Blimey - that's some squad rotation!
> 
> http://atdhe.net/live-tv-3081.html
> 
> here we go.........



Where you get that stream from? Bloody good quality!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

Think we'll need Alonso, Kuyt and Torres in the second half.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2009)

Pompey 1 RS 0 (Nugent)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 7, 2009)

lol@liverpool


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 7, 2009)

agricola said:


> Pompey 1 RS 0 (Nugent)



Everton fan.


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2009)

come on!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

Still time for a winner. Come on Torres!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

Get the fuck in!!!!!!!!


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2009)

Fuck yes!


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2009)

Spawny gets


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

Fuck me, that was close. Rafa does plan these things down to the wire.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 7, 2009)

Get the fuck in!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

Back on top of the league. Here's hoping Man U get properly hammered tomorrow.


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2009)

I think I need a lie down.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 7, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Back on top of the league. Here's hoping Man U get properly hammered tomorrow.



Well Tevez may struggle to make it to the game
Do you think he'll use public transport




I'd love it if they crushed it. Afterall that's what happens when they find kids riding motorbikes these days innit? Why should these rich foreigners get away with it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 7, 2009)

Top of the league!.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to Rafa's tactical genius!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 7, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Thanks to Rafa's tactical genius!



You love it


----------



## mack (Feb 7, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Think we'll need Alonso, Kuyt and Torres in the second half.



Can you give me the winning numbers for next weeks lottery please?!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

mack said:


> Can you give me the winning numbers for next weeks lottery please?!



I don't play the lottery. Too busy managing this bloody football team.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, who'd have thought you'd need to have your best players on the pitch to win?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 7, 2009)

I know! Straight out of left field, that one.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 7, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Yeah, who'd have thought you'd need to have your best players on the pitch to win?



Well you seem to manage


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 7, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Well you seem to manage



Well the opposition hasn't been that strong.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 7, 2009)

Get in there mother fuckers! Top of the league feels good.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2009)

Torres is just pure class.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2009)

Liverpool are really making hard work of it this year!!! 
Another win sneaked in and Chelsea drawing at home to Hull so back on top of the league. 
Man Utd look strong right now though and I can see them winning this afternoon to go back on top, in fact with two games in hand and only 1 point needed (with goal difference) Liverpool have a lot of work to do. 

Fascinating league this year


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2009)

And Villa are right in there, too. We play them 22nd March and Man Utd play them on 4th April. But the big one is on 14th March, Man Utd v Liverpool. That could be the title decider.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> And Villa are right in there, too. We play them 22nd March and Man Utd play them on 4th April. But the big one is on 14th March, Man Utd v Liverpool. That could be the title decider.



League does seem to be made up of three sections at the moment: 

1st - 4th 
5th - 6th 
7th - 20th 

Although I will probably eat my words on this given the way teams fortunes have changed through the season. The goal differences are especially interesting with Villa 2 points above Chelsea but with 13 lower goal difference.


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2009)

Bumped as its fallen below our thread.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> Bumped as its fallen below our thread.



Good man. Did you have a slight panic attack when you couldn't this thread straight away?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, hope our lads have had a nice rest and are all ready to stick four or five past City.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anyone aware if this match is being shown on telly anywhere in London tomorrow? It appears it's not covered by either Sky or Setanta


----------



## agricola (Feb 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Good man. Did you have a slight panic attack when you couldn't this thread straight away?



Missing verbs do you no favours.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> Missing verbs do you no favours.



I agree. It do not.


----------



## mack (Feb 22, 2009)

pinkychukkles said:


> Is anyone aware if this match is being shown on telly anywhere in London tomorrow? It appears it's not covered by either Sky or Setanta



stream if you need it

http://atdhe.net/live-tv-3872.html


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2009)

mack said:


> stream if you need it
> 
> http://atdhe.net/live-tv-3872.html




That one seems to have gone. I'm watching it here:

http://www.iraqgoals.com/en/ch1.html


----------



## Voley (Feb 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That one seems to have gone. I'm watching it here:
> 
> http://www.iraqgoals.com/en/ch1.html



Cheers!


----------



## mack (Feb 22, 2009)

Operation Anfield - Bit disappointing so far


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 22, 2009)

mack said:


> stream if you need it
> 
> http://atdhe.net/live-tv-3872.html



cheers for that.. much appreciated


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

better stream, if you don't have veetle just follow the instructions on the link.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 22, 2009)

aw feck!
1 down...
c'mon de reds..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 22, 2009)

mack said:


> Operation Anfield - Bit disappointing so far



Even more so now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Doh...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 22, 2009)

Just not good enough to mount a title challenge this year. No Gerrard, no team. Sad.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Man Utd 8 points clear if things stay as is....


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

Off topic I know, but myp2p is back up with links for premiership games.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 22, 2009)

Torres again.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

1640: GOAL Liverpool 1-1 Manchester City


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 22, 2009)

yay ya good thing...
we can feckin do this...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> we can feckin do this...



That is not the Liverpool supporters way now is it? 
The glass should always be half empty


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucas Leiva is not a player for a team with title ambitions.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

lol good stuff from citeh.

stupid fat spanish waitor.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Meh..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is not the Liverpool supporters way now is it?
> The glass should always be half empty




ach you have to have hope!
stevie G and Givens was the difference today i reckon..
jaysus that was a big lad city threw on in the last few minutes!

e2a: Benitez disapeared quickly down the tunnel didnt he?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Are Chelsea due a change of manager yet?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 22, 2009)

Shite

FFS Rafa


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

> 1711: "Big news in the US that Rafa is getting sacked soon, maybe today actually, and Roy Keane is set to replace him! Remember you heard it here first!"
> *Tobi from Tobago, via text on 81111*



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7904426.stm



I like Rafa a lot 
He is not liking his job much right now if you believe the stories


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2009)

the US is well known for its scoops on premiership football


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> the US is well known for its scoops on premiership football



George Gillett and Tom Hicks told him on facebook


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 22, 2009)

When are all the mugs on here going to realize what I've been saying all season....the pool are not good enough to win the title....spawning results early on does not a title winning side make....


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2009)

where have all the regular gobby liverpool supporting posters gone?


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2009)

In an unprecedented move, Mark Lawrenson said something quite insightful:



> Without Alonso, without Gerrard and with Torres still only looking about 80% fit, you're looking for match-winners, and you can't see anyone. Liverpool brought on El Zhar, and yesterday, Man United brought on Carlos Tevez. That's the difference between the best and second best teams in this division."



As for Rafa, he had better sign that contract soon or the yanks will fuck him off - with the wholehearted support of the fans.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> When are all the mugs on here going to realize what I've been saying all season....the pool are not good enough to win the title....spawning results early on does not a title winning side make....



But you have also been saying it will be between Chelsea and Utd. Chelsea have been shite apart from a few pretty wins early on against dross. They have taken one point from fifteen against Liverpool, Arsenal and Utd. 

You will do well to find any logical Liverpool poster on here who was proclaiming a league championship win this season. 

Time to concentrate on the Champions League then


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 23, 2009)

Biffo said:


> But you have also been saying it will be between Chelsea and Utd. Chelsea have been shite apart from a few pretty wins early on against dross. They have taken one point from fifteen against Liverpool, Arsenal and Utd.
> 
> You will do well to find any logical Liverpool poster on here who was proclaiming a league championship win this season.
> 
> Time to concentrate on the Champions League then



Still think Chelsea will come second....closer to the pool than the pool are to Utd....can't see Liverpool getting a win at OT though stranger things have happened....still not over despite what the press are saying though obv is Utd's to throw away....

Worry about the champions league...can see us losing tomorrow, would take a draw now....


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

7 points off the top

Liverpool are in serious danger of making this a one horse race. It could be slipping away!

even if they win at Old Trafford they'll STILL be 4 points behind


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> where have all the regular gobby liverpool supporting posters gone?



Go fuck yourself, Mr Grumpy Guts.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is not the Liverpool supporters way now is it?
> The glass should always be half empty



And someone else gets the blame for drinking half the contents.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

revol68 said:


> where have all the regular gobby liverpool supporting posters gone?



In search of someone to blame for their 'predicament'.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Ho ho ho...my fucking sides are splitting.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Ho ho ho...my fucking sides are splitting.



Someone else to blame obviously.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Someone else to blame obviously.



How you managed to extrapolate that from my post is anyone's guess. It's a bit early for you to be on the sauce - non?


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty unconvincing yesterday, wasn't it? Still three or four decent players away from challenging for the title, for me.

We'd have to win everything and Man U would have to lose three games. Not going to happen, is it?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

NVP said:


> Pretty unconvincing yesterday, wasn't it? Still three or four decent players away from challenging for the title, for me.
> 
> We'd have to win everything and Man U would have to lose three games. Not going to happen, is it?



Aye but I was reading an interesting article about how poor the quality of support is at Anfield these days. I reckon that has contributed to our lacklustre performances at home.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> How you managed to extrapolate that from my post is anyone's guess. It's a bit early for you to be on the sauce - non?



Who's on the sauce? Apart from your delusional fans who think you're good enough to win the league.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Aye but I was reading an interesting article about how poor the quality of support is at Anfield these days. I reckon that has contributed to our lacklustre performances at home.



What article? Got a link?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Who's on the sauce? Apart from your delusional fans who think you're good enough to win the league.



Like I said, it's a bit early for you to be one the sauce.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> What article? Got a link?



Why? Are you really genuinely interested? I don't think you are, because I've got the feeling that you're taking the piss.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Apart from your delusional fans who think you're good enough to win the league.



it's been 19 years since liverpool last won a league title!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Why? Are you really genuinely interested? I don't think you are, because I've got the feeling that you're taking the piss.



No, i'd be interested to read an article that doesn't fete the 'Kop' and RS in general as something other worldly and beyond compare. Imho the atmosphere at Anfield these days-like OT-is shite. Be interesting to see what the writer thinks is happening.

A similar 'process' is happening at Celtic park too, there's little if any atmosphere these days, the recent game v Ranmgers was farcical in terms of atmosphere, or rather real lack of it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

We haven't been relegated since we were promoted to the First Division in 61/62. Whereas, the Scum on the other hand....


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> *No, i'd be interested to read an article that doesn't fete the 'Kop' and RS in general as something other worldly and beyond compare. Imho the atmosphere at Anfield these days-like OT-is shite. Be interesting to see what the writer thinks is happening.*
> 
> A similar 'process' is happening at Celtic park too, there's little if any atmosphere these days, the recent game v Ranmgers was farcical in terms of atmosphere, or rather real lack of it.



Like I said, I think you're taking the piss... as the bolded part of this post shows.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Like I said, I think you're taking the piss... as the bolded part of this post shows.



You're inability to drop your paranoia is bizarre, I hate your club, but that doesn't mean i'm not interested in reading an article about the decline of the atmosphere at Anfield. I'd also hazard a guess that the rot set in-excuse the pun-when, like other well known terraces, the Kop was seated.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> We haven't been relegated since we were promoted to the First Division in 61/62. Whereas, *the Scum on the other hand *....



I bet that makes up for not winning the league for near 20 years eh?!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> We haven't been relegated since we were promoted to the First Division in 61/62. Whereas, the Scum on the other hand....



Living in the past a bit there!

but I suppose if you don't win the league for so long you have too


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You're inability to drop your paranoia is bizarre, I hate your club, but that doesn't mean i'm not interested in reading an article about the decline of the atmosphere at Anfield. I'd also hazard a guess that the rot set in-excuse the pun-when, like other well known terraces, the Kop was seated.



My "inability" to do _what_ now?  Don't make me laugh.  Consider this: can I see your face? No. For all I know and, given your conduct on this thread, you are taking the piss. You've even admitted in your post that you "hate my club", so why should I take you at face value?

Internet forums, like this one, attract a fair few people who aren't interested in discussion but are more interested in trolling. Identity theft happens because people are too trusting on the Internet.

Btw, I can't find the article.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Living in the past a bit there!
> 
> but I suppose if you don't win the league for so long you have too



No, not at all. Just pointing out that you're not what you think you are.

Nonetheless, Man Utd were relegated in 1974 and have won the championship fewer times than Liverpool. That is a fact.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I bet that makes up for not winning the league for near 20 years eh?!



Typical response from a Scum supporter. What's the matter? Is history something that happened last week for you lot?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Now where's that cunt, revol?


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> My "inability" to do _what_ now?  Don't make me laugh.  Consider this: can I see your face? No. For all I know and, given your conduct on this thread, you are taking the piss. You've even admitted in your post that you "hate my club", so why should I take you at face value?
> 
> Internet forums, like this one, attract a fair few people who aren't interested in discussion but are more interested in trolling. Identity theft happens because people are too trusting on the Internet.
> 
> Btw, I can't find the article.



Yes, I was honest enough to admit I hate your club, so telling you straight now equals something different. You get weirder and weirder.... 

I've had plenty of decent discussions on here with Biffo and friedaweed, just people like you who refer to 'scum supporters' seem to have difficulty with answering simple questions.

Course you can't find it....


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Typical response from a Scum supporter.



Need anyone say more.....


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> No, not at all. Just pointing out that you're not what you think you are.



Whats that then?

Chapions of England, Europe and the WORLD??

I think you'll find we're EXACTLY what I think we are!!



nino_savatte said:


> Nonetheless, Man Utd were relegated in 1974 *and have won the championship fewer times than Liverpool*. That is a fact.



Liverpool aren't good enough to win the league. thats a FACT!!

anyway, we'll equal it this season!!

yet another rediculous argument from a Liverpool fan!!


you lot are laughable.

No doubt when Utd win the league for the 18th this season. Liverpool fans will go:

"Yes but, we've won more European cups!"

FFS!

Stop living in the past of 20 years ago!


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, I was honest enough to admit I hate your club, so telling you straight now equals something different. You get weirder and weirder....
> 
> I've had plenty of decent discussions on here with Biffo and friedaweed, just people like you who refer to 'scum supporters' seem to have difficulty with answering simple questions.
> 
> Course you can't find it....



Stop it, my sides are splitting! I really cannot take you seriously. 

You showed your hand here...and you expect me to take you seriously? 



> Originally Posted by nino_savatte
> 
> Ho ho ho...my fucking sides are splitting.
> 
> ...



You managed to extrapolate something from my post that wasn't there and you have the cheek to call me "weird"? You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> You managed to extrapolate something from my post that wasn't there and you have the cheek to call me "weird"? You're a fucking idiot.



I think it was what you call a joke!

Like Liverpools league form over the past 19 years!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Stop it, my sides are splitting! I really cannot take you seriously.
> 
> You showed your hand here...and you expect me to take you seriously?
> 
> ...



Carry on you fucking whopper....

As in find someone else to blame for your sides splitting... Fuck me there's a village down south missing you today.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Whats that then?
> 
> Chapions of England, Europe and the WORLD??
> 
> ...



All you can offer by way of reply is this tiresome shite. 

Like I said, history for you lot was last week.

So how many times have you won the Euro Cup/Champions League? Remind me.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Carry on you fucking whopper....



LOL!!! Is this all you have, arsewipe?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I think it was what you call a joke!
> 
> Like Liverpools league form over the past 19 years!



A _what_? You've got some funny ideas about humour, sad sack.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> LOL!!! Is this all you have, arsewipe?



It's enough to deal with wankers like you....


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> It's enough to deal with wankers like you....



Another primary school comeback.  Top work.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Another primary school comeback.  Top work.



That's all the level needed to deal with you, it's childs play frankly.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> That's all the level needed to deal with you, it's childs play frankly.



Fuck me, you're not doing very well here. Try again. 




It's like someone is trying to beat me to death with an over boiled cabbage


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

You lot like to make out that you want serious discussion but, as anyone can see, you're just here to take the piss. Be off with you!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> A _what_? You've got some funny ideas about humour, sad sack.



better then having No ideas about humour!!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Fuck me, you're not doing very well here. Try again.



Doing well at what? Dealing with a stuck in the past no-mark such as yourself? It's hardly difficult, frankly my 8 year old neice would have little difficulty in doing the same.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Doing well at what? Dealing with a stuck in the past no-mark such as yourself? It's hardly difficult, frankly my 8 year old neice would have little difficulty in doing the same.



Really? I'm a "stuck in the past no mark"? That's rich coming from a fair-weather Man Utd supporter. You don't actually come from Manchester, do you? 

I see you have to hide behind your 8 year old niece now. Well done.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> better then having No ideas about humour!!



There's a word for your condition, it's called "echolalia" and it's one of the first signs of a serious condition.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Typical Liverpooll fan response:
Guess what everyone

Liverpool have won 18 league titles and 5 European Cups! they're the most succesful British team of all time. More successful then Man Utd.

Whats more i'm  gonna keep repeating this until my team win a premier league title because quite frankly they're not good enough to win one. but being a blinded Liverpool fan I cannot accept this because I'm still living in the past!


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Really? I'm a "stuck in the past no mark"? That's rich coming from a fair-weather Man Utd supporter. You don't actually come from Manchester, do you?
> 
> I see you have to hide behind your 8 year old niece now. Well done.




Well you're spectacularly wrong on 2 counts but carry on.....

I was born in Wythenshawe Hospital, Wythenshawe, Manchester and i'm not and never have been a Man United fan. But carry on you're doing a brilliant job so far....


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Really? I'm a "stuck in the past no mark"? That's rich coming from a fair-weather Man Utd supporter. You don't actually come from Manchester, do you?
> 
> I see you have to hide behind your 8 year old niece now. Well done.



another typical cliche' from a cliche'd Liverpool fan!


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well you're spectacularly wrong on 2 counts but carry on.....
> 
> I was born in Wythenshawe Hospital, Wythenshawe, Manchester and i'm not and never have been a Man United fan. But carry on you're doing a brilliant job so far....



How odd...but Wythenshawe....no wonder you're so full of shite.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> another typical cliche' from a cliche'd Liverpool fan!



Hey, thicko, the word "cliché" doesn't have an apostrophe.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> There's a word for your condition, it's called "echolalia" and it's one of the first signs of a serious condition.




There's 2 words for your condition, 1 is called living in denial. the other is called  giving a shite argument: constantly repeating bad points coz you have lost an argument.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Hey, thicko, the word "cliché" doesn't have an apostrophe.



is that the best you can do??


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> How odd...but Wythenshawe....no wonder you're so full of shite.



Roughly translated as I got that wrong on two counts but please ignore my own ignorance and wild inaccuracy.

Nice sweeping statement about a working class scheme there....


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

Away from the interweb-spats, Benitez says the RS have to win at OT to have any chance of winning the league.  

There is also this, which tends to suggest that Rafa is the source of much of the Rafa contract talk stories, and that the gentlemen of the Press are unwilling to deny any longer:



> The Liverpool manager briefed Sunday newspaper journalists at a press conference on Friday about his reluctance to commit to a new deal that would keep him at Anfield until 2013. Yesterday, however, he insisted: "I said in the press conference that we had to concentrate on football. I didn't say anything more."



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...nchester-united-rafael-benitez-steven-gerrard


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Benitez says the RS have to win at OT to have any chance of winning the league.



Rafa states the obvious!




what a clever chap


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Away from the interweb-spats, Benitez says the RS have to win at OT to have any chance of winning the league.
> 
> There is also this, which tends to suggest that Rafa is the source of much of the Rafa contract talk stories, and that the gentlemen of the Press are unwilling to deny any longer:
> 
> ...



Over the weekend on Sky Sports news numerous journalists made it pretty clear that Benitez was indeed the source of several stories and leaks. One even remarked that he'd cried wolf over resigining more than a few times, even suggesting that h'es for the chop at the end of the season.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Over the weekend on Sky Sports news numerous journalists made it pretty clear that Benitez was indeed the source of several stories and leaks. One even remarked that he'd cried wolf over resigining more than a few times, even suggesting that h'es for the chop at the end of the season.



TBF Liverpool aren't the type of team to make knee jerk sackings of thier managers. Chelsea on the other hand...............


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> TBF Liverpool aren't the type of team to make knee jerk sackings of thier managers. Chelsea on the other hand...............



This wouldnt be knee-jerk - he is the one playing brinkmanship with his own contract (and by extension the RS league title challenge this year).  

If they were still top of the league he would be in quite a strong position, but they arent and the blame lies squarely with him, rather than the yanks, Parry or anyone else.  

Finally, going on about how you are just focused on football matters instead of your contract while simultaneously briefing how about your contract problems is pretty cuntish behaviour, no?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> This wouldnt be knee-jerk - he is the one playing brinkmanship with his own contract (and by extension the RS league title challenge this year).
> 
> If they were still top of the league he would be in quite a strong position, but they arent and the blame lies squarely with him, rather than the yanks, Parry or anyone else.
> 
> Finally, going on about how you are just focused on football matters instead of your contract while simultaneously briefing how about your contract problems is pretty cuntish behaviour, no?



Fair point

I'd be happy If he went

He's the best Manager Liverpool have had since Dagliesh

(although my favourite HAS to be Souness )


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Roughly translated as I got that wrong on two counts but please ignore my own ignorance and wild inaccuracy.
> 
> Nice sweeping statement about a working class scheme there....



In that case, your translator is defective, matey. 

I like the faux sense of wounded pride, though. Top class. 

Here's the article. 
http://www.anfield-online.co.uk/editorial/2009/the-missing-element-of-liverpools-title-charge/


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> is that the best you can do??



Given your earlier attempts at comebacks, you've got no room to talk like an expert. Be off with you!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Given your earlier attempts at comebacks, you've got no room to talk like an expert. Be off with you!



clearly that was the best you could do!

bless!


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> clearly that was the best you could do!
> 
> bless!



It's certainly better than your feeble efforts.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> In that case, your translator is defective, matey.
> 
> I like the faux sense of wounded pride, though. Top class.
> 
> ...




So, you were right in saying I wasn't from manchester and i'm a Man U fan then eh silly bollocks? Do yoruself a favour, try and make yourself look less of a cunt-difficult I know-but the effort would be appreciated.  

There, linking the article didn't hurt did it....?!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> It's certainly better than your feeble efforts.



_really?_


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> So, you were right in saying I wasn't from manchester and i'm a Man U fan then eh silly bollocks? Do yoruself a favour, try and make yourself look less of a cunt-difficult I know-but the effort would be appreciated.



Wtf??? Have you gone insane? You even said you were "born in Wythenshawe"...so if you don't support Man Utd...or even Citeh...who do you support? Stockport County? They're not far from Wythenshawe. 



> There, linking the article didn't hurt did it....?!



Patronising to the last, eh?


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> _really?_



Yes, _really_.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Wtf??? Have you gone insane? You even said you were "born in Wythenshawe"...



Thick aswell as clueless, you wouldn't accept on those two claims you were wrong, I asked a simple question ie "So you were right about me not being from Manchester and being a Man U fan then?". Not difficult for most to understand, alas it seemed to pass you by? 



> Patronising to the last, eh?



From you that's rather ironic.....


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Yes, _really_.



So the best way to defeat my football argument was to critisise the fact i typed e' instead of é

thats is a shit way to conduct a football argument!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 23, 2009)

I think that, while Liverpool had enough chances to win, the draw against Man City was the end of the championship challenge.

Just got to make sure of CL football next year.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunray said:


> I think that, while Liverpool had enough chances to win, the draw against Man City was the end of the championship challenge.
> 
> Just got to make sure of CL football next year.



Can't see you lot not finishing top 4, not a chance of that.

thing is with footy is say Liverpool win at OT, then it's a 4 point gap. If Utd draw a game and Liverpool win one. that cut's it down to 2 points.

if it's 2 points difference on the last day of the season anything could happen.

It's a long shot and I don't beleive Liverpooll can win the league, but if I was a liverpool supporter I definately wouldn't be thinking the championship race is over


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Can't see you lot not finishing top 4, not a chance of that.
> 
> thing is with footy is say Liverpool win at OT, then it's a 4 point gap. If Utd draw a game and Liverpool win one. that cut's it down to 2 points.
> 
> ...




I agree I don't think they will though worth a tenner at 10-1 I'd have thought...stranger things have happened


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2009)

It's going to be interesting against Real Madrid. They seem to have perked up a bit under Senor Ramos. A lot depending on Stevie G's fitness.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> ...stranger things have happened



Yeah like winniing the champions league after being 3-0 at half time!


----------



## agricola (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Can't see you lot not finishing top 4, not a chance of that.
> 
> thing is with footy is say Liverpool win at OT, then it's a 4 point gap. If Utd draw a game and Liverpool win one. that cut's it down to 2 points.
> 
> ...



As I have oft said, if the RS win at OT then its on and I probably would expect ("dread" would be a better word) them to win the league.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> As I have oft said, if the RS win at OT then its on and I probably would expect ("dread" would be a better word) them to win the league.



No chance. If Pool had beaten Citeh and the gap had stayed at 5 points, a win at OT would then have left it on. Now they need to win at OT plus other places like West Ham and Fulham, plus beat Villa & Arsenal at home AND hope that Utd drop another 4-5 points.

Ain't gonna happen. Expect Liverpool to finish second (unless Chelsea go on a really good run) between 6-10 points behind Utd.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 25, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> So the best way to defeat my football argument was to critisise the fact i typed e' instead of é
> 
> thats is a shit way to conduct a football argument!



The type of argument is irrelevant; be it football or something else. Tbh, if you misuse an apostrophe, I think I have the right to point it out.  But if you think that what you had put forward was an "argument", you're thicker than I first thought and you are not as bright as you think you are.

I also think your comebacks to me are merely repeating what I've said to you...hardly original and not very inventive...but then, you've never demonstrated either trait in any measure.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 25, 2009)

interesting game tonight, would have fancied the pool if they'd have played them when the draw was made though Madrid have picked up and the pool well....if Stevie G plays then could be on though I'm hoping they will rush him back and he gets crocked again....saying that the fat waiter seems much more clued up in this comp than the prem...so is intriguing


----------



## big eejit (Feb 25, 2009)

Wm Hill have suspended betting on Rafa to leave Liverpool(c). Nooooooooo!!!!

Don't do a Kenny on us Rafa, just cos we knocked you out the cup!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 25, 2009)

William Hill has suspended betting on Liverpool manager Rafael Benítez leaving the club before the weekend. A spokesman for the bookmakers has said they were told by a source that the deadline for the Spaniard to sign his new contract had passed and that he would therefore be gone by the weekend.

"There were too many calls for it to be just a rumour," said the spokesman, but sources in Spain claimed that they did not believe the Liverpool manager would be leaving his position any time soon.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/feb/25/rafael-benitez-liverpool-william-hill-anfield


----------



## agricola (Feb 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> No chance. If Pool had beaten Citeh and the gap had stayed at 5 points, a win at OT would then have left it on. Now they need to win at OT plus other places like West Ham and Fulham, plus beat Villa & Arsenal at home AND hope that Utd drop another 4-5 points.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen. Expect Liverpool to finish second (unless Chelsea go on a really good run) between 6-10 points behind Utd.



I disagree - I have spent far too many days celebrating the premature demise of the RS that it is only after the season is ended that one feels safe to think they wont win anything.  Win at OT and its a four point gap, which can be turned around in a week.




			
				big eejit said:
			
		

> William Hill has suspended betting on Liverpool manager Rafael Benítez leaving the club before the weekend. A spokesman for the bookmakers has said they were told by a source that the deadline for the Spaniard to sign his new contract had passed and that he would therefore be gone by the weekend.
> 
> "There were too many calls for it to be just a rumour," said the spokesman, but sources in Spain claimed that they did not believe the Liverpool manager would be leaving his position any time soon.



I cant believe the Yanks would do that now, but I do think that he might fuck off in the summer if he doesnt get his own way.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 25, 2009)

I just spoke to a pool season ticket holder and he reckoned that even if Benetez won the league a lot of liverpool fans wouldn't mind seeing the back of him ....I can't believe that????


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I just spoke to a pool season ticket holder and he reckoned that even if Benetez won the league a lot of liverpool fans wouldn't mind seeing the back of him ....I can't believe that????



Yeah theres a werd sect within the Anfield 'faithful' that seem to have a thing against him, they don't lke his management style. 
It doesn't help that he seemed to get rid of Steve Hieghway and the assistant menager (I can't spell his name Paco whatshisface) and then playing matyr with the board. 

But personally I think hes the best thing thats happned to the club in years, if he wants power then give it to him everything else he has done has turned to gold. 

Also, Benitez's reputation in Spain isn't what it once was. The majorty of clubs have a director of football set-up, and for a man who wants control on the football side it wouldn't fit with Real or Valencia or Barca fot that matter. As a result I can't see Rafa going back to Spain to manager a lower club.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 25, 2009)

If Rafa does go to Real then I reckon Torres will be hot on his heels.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 25, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> If Rafa does go to Real then I reckon Torres will be hot on his heels.



Very much doubt it.


It would be like David Moyes going to Anfiled and taking Tim Cahill with him.


----------



## agricola (Feb 25, 2009)

They have reopened the book on Benitez leaving, according to SSN.




			
				steveo87 said:
			
		

> Yeah theres a werd sect within the Anfield 'faithful' that seem to have a thing against him, they don't lke his management style.
> It doesn't help that he seemed to get rid of Steve Hieghway and the assistant menager (I can't spell his name Paco whatshisface) and then playing matyr with the board.
> 
> But personally I think hes the best thing thats happned to the club in years, if he wants power then give it to him everything else he has done has turned to gold.
> ...



I dont think its a sect, I think its the more knowledgeable and honest fans taking a good look at the club, the state its in and what the manager has achieved since he has been there.  Some of his decisions have been baffling, and he is doing himself no favours by using the first RS league title challenge in years as a hostage to his contract negotiations.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 25, 2009)

oh yes.. that will do nicely!!
the goal that is, not the benitez post^^^


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Biffo (Feb 25, 2009)

Good win that. Nice one Yossi.


----------



## agricola (Feb 25, 2009)

Real were shite.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> Real were shite.



 Aw.... did that horrible red team ruin another night for you?


----------



## N_igma (Feb 26, 2009)

agricola said:


> Real were shite.









I thought Real were pretty damn good, especially Robben. Either you're a retarded Liverpool fan or a knuckle dragging ManUre head, either way you're a gimp and we won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 26, 2009)

WEll done Benayoun! Saved Rafa's job for more fuck-ups!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 26, 2009)

Even without Gerrard and an injured Torres we still win away at one of the biggest clubs in the world. But give us Stoke or Wigan at home.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even without Gerrard and an injured Torres we still win away at one of the biggest clubs in the world. But give us Stoke or Wigan at home.




cup games....like for Wigan and Stoke...there is no rhyme or reason sometimes though is about consistency methinks....


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 27, 2009)

agricola said:


> They have reopened the book on Benitez leaving, according to SSN.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its a sect, I think its the more knowledgeable and honest fans taking a good look at the club, the state its in and what the manager has achieved since he has been there.  Some of his decisions have been baffling, and he is doing himself no favours by using the first RS league title challenge in years as a hostage to his contract negotiations.



That lot are in the minority. It's only the prawn sandwich-munching, Johnny-come-latelies to our club who ever suggest that we should sack Rafa. Maybe these fuckers should go and support a side like Chelsea, who change managers every time the wind changes direction.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Feb 27, 2009)

Rick Parry now leaving at end of season...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7914358.stm


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 27, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> The type of argument is irrelevant; be it football or something else. Tbh, if you misuse an apostrophe, I think I have the right to point it out.  But if you think that what you had put forward was an "argument", you're thicker than I first thought and you are not as bright as you think you are.
> 
> I also think your comebacks to me are merely repeating what I've said to you...hardly original and not very inventive...but then, you've never demonstrated either trait in any measure.



you're on drugs!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 27, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> That lot are in the minority. It's only the prawn sandwich-munching, Johnny-come-latelies to our club who ever suggest that we should sack Rafa. Maybe these fuckers should go and support a side like Chelsea, who change managers every time the wind changes direction.



Agreed. Rafa's a brilliant manager. I hope he stays and helps us win several Premierships and another Champion's League.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 27, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> you're on drugs!



And you're extremely predictable.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 27, 2009)

Artie Fufkin said:


> Rick Parry now leaving at end of season...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7914358.stm



Good. I'll be glad to see the back of the useless article. 

But this is the key point.


> The departure of Parry is likely to take Benitez a step closer to finally signing a new deal.


----------



## Rollem (Feb 27, 2009)

i reckon parry leaving was a clause in rafa's negoatiations


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 27, 2009)

Rollem said:


> i reckon parry leaving was a clause in rafa's negoatiations



For sure.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 27, 2009)

Gillett will deffo be gone by July now as well as he will have no more allies. Hopefully Hicks will then fuck off too.


----------



## leftistangel (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh dear, its all over. No league title since 1990 - 1990!!!, and thats not going to change anytime soon


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 28, 2009)

leftistangel said:


> Oh dear, its all over. No league title since 1990 - 1990!!!, and thats not going to change anytime soon



Maybe next year.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2009)

leftistangel said:


> Oh dear, its all over. No league title since 1990 - 1990!!!, and thats not going to change anytime soon



And who would you support?


----------



## agricola (Feb 28, 2009)

Now Saint Steven goes off injured.  

How the fuck do you batter Real Madrid away and then get battered by Middlesborough?


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> Now Saint Steven goes off injured.
> 
> How the fuck do you batter Real Madrid away and then get battered by Middlesborough?



easy: get a Spanish manager


----------



## Dandred (Feb 28, 2009)

Shit, shocking game


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Shit, shocking game



Ditto. 

This Summer we need to spend spend spend, simple as that. 

Its true what they say, Man Who win everything because they can take off Rooney and bring on Scholes or Teves, Ronaldo, Berbatov, Nanni, or Anderson.

Liverpool take off/don't play Torres and bring on/in El Zhar or Ngog...


----------



## mack (Feb 28, 2009)

That was awful.... truly an insipid, passionless performance.


----------



## agricola (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> This Summer we need to spend spend spend, simple as that.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2009)

agricola said:


>



my point exactly....


----------



## g force (Feb 28, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Gillett will deffo be gone by July now as well as he will have no more allies. Hopefully Hicks will then fuck off too.



And who pray tell is going to buy a football club in the current climate? Sorry but I think you're stuck with the Yanks for a while.


----------



## agricola (Feb 28, 2009)

g force said:


> And who pray tell is going to buy a football club in the current climate? Sorry but I think you're stuck with the Yanks for a while.



They have that DIC in reserve, but I think even they realise that all it will take is a Rafaspat over him not being given appropriate funds / them taking the blame for one of his purchases / Rafa wanting a new contract from them being public enemies amongst the RS.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 28, 2009)

Typical inconsistent Liverpool.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2009)

nice of the pool to give this to Utd....equaling their record and doing their best to hand it to them on a plate....thought they'd make a bit of a fight of it....

always next year I suppose....if only the title was won at christmas....you lot are ok for the first half


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Agreed. Rafa's a brilliant manager. I hope he stays and helps us win several Premierships and another Champion's League.



Do Liverpool(c) fans still think Rafa's the answer? Seems like a useless cock to me. But please carry on with him.


----------



## rennie (Feb 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> They have that DIC in reserve, but I think even they realise that all it will take is a Rafaspat over him not being given appropriate funds / them taking the blame for one of his purchases / Rafa wanting a new contract from them being public enemies amongst the RS.



I think you'll find that Dubai and DIC have their own financial problems to worry about at the moment and that any forrays into an unstable football club ain't gonna happen.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Do Liverpool(c) fans still think Rafa's the answer? Seems like a useless cock to me. But please carry on with him.



the only difference between Liverpool and Man Who this season is that Man Who have cover. 

like my original point earlier in the thread When Man Whho sub Rooney they can bring on Teves et al, when Torres is out we have Ngog and El Zhar.

On every other pint we match Man Who....


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> the only difference between Liverpool and Man Who this season is that Man Who have cover.
> 
> like my original point earlier in the thread When Man Whho sub Rooney they can bring on Teves et al, when Torres is out we have Ngog and El Zhar.
> 
> On every other pint we match Man Who....




Utd's starting 11 is better.... Utd's squad is better....reckon we are about 15 players better...the only players you have got who would get into Utds team are Gerrard and Torres...that's it...take the out and you are on a par with spurs


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> the only difference between Liverpool and Man Who this season is that Man Who have cover.
> 
> like my original point earlier in the thread When Man Whho sub Rooney they can bring on Teves et al, when Torres is out we have Ngog and El Zhar.
> 
> On every other pint we match Man Who....



I think Benitez's unwillingness to take a risk on going for a win is a big problem and a big difference to Man Utd tbh.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)

When Liverpool(c) fans said that the decisive game would be the one against MFC I thought you meant the Mancs not Middlesbrough!


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Utd's starting 11 is better.... Utd's squad is better....reckon we are about 15 players better...the only players you have got who would get into Utds team are Gerrard and Torres...that's it...take the out and you are on a par with spurs



We have a team to match yours at every position. 

The form Liverpool have now is exactly the same as the form Man Who had at the beginning of the year.

The only problem is we don't have sixteen title winning players we have eleven, and out best players have atendency to get injured.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 28, 2009)

big eejit said:


>





I guess they're now free to concentrate on the Champions League...


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> We have a team to match yours at every position.



But you don't. Liverpool(c) are a mediocre team struggling to get out, and they've finally made it. You have 2 or 3 decent players and a manager who can't make any more of them as a team. And you've spent a fortune compiling this 'team' of second raters.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> We have a team to match yours at every position.
> 
> The form Liverpool have now is exactly the same as the form Man Who had at the beginning of the year.
> 
> The only problem is we don't have sixteen title winning players we have eleven, and out best players have atendency to get injured.



Bollocks your kidding yourself if you believe that...ask any neutral....argue the toss about van der sar though any idiot would take evra, vidic and ferdinand over your mugs at the back...I'd take neville / rafael also...midfield...I'd take gerrard and then make the rest up out of carrick, hargreaves, ronaldo, andersen, scholes, giggs,....I might put Alonso on the bench...up front....hmmm thinking about it maybe stick torres on the bench and start with rooney and berba.....


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Bollocks your kidding yourself if you believe that...ask any neutral....argue the toss about van der sar though any idiot would take evra, vidic and ferdinand over your mugs at the back...I'd take neville / rafael also...midfield...I'd take gerrard and then make the rest up out of carrick, hargreaves, ronaldo, andersen, scholes, giggs,....I might put Alonso on the bench...up front....hmmm thinking about it maybe stick torres on the bench and start with rooney and berba.....



You'd really choose Carrick over Alonso?


----------



## Sunray (Feb 28, 2009)

Its March and Liverpool are 3rd.  That isn't a Mediocre team.

I said the title challenge was dead.  The issue isn't one of player quality, rather lacking something in the last 3rd that we had last season and at the beginning of this.

The well drilled mass defence has been proving difficult to overcome.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> You'd really choose Carrick over Alonso?



A year ago no....this year yes...I think Carrick is arguably the most underated player in the prem......interesting articles in the Italian press last week....Il magnifico.....basically they can see how good he, is something many english cannot ....quality player, best passer in the league IMHO


----------



## agricola (Feb 28, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> You'd really choose Carrick over Alonso?



He picked Berbatov and Rooney ahead of Torres, I think that tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 28, 2009)

oh dear!!

the thing I love about football, a team without a Prem win in 15 games beats the 2nd (now 3rd) place team in the Prem when both teams REALLY need the points!


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 28, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> A year ago no....this year yes...I think Carrick is arguably the most underated player in the prem......interesting articles in the Italian press last week....Il magnifico.....basically they can see how good he, is something many english cannot ....quality player, best passer in the league IMHO



word!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)

Kinell! Just watched Liverpool(c) on MOTD. They were awful. I'd assumed that Boro had nicked the points but they stuffed the RS. Can't believe how poor Liverpool(c) are. Carry on Agent Rafa!


----------



## embree (Feb 28, 2009)

Can we have a definitive list of the amounts Liverpool have paid out for utter shite in the last few years?

Still, rafa's definitely got Ferguson on the run now with his little lists of facts


----------



## EddyBlack (Feb 28, 2009)

Europe is Liverpool's strength and we have improved in the league. This season is still potentially a very good one.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 28, 2009)

EddyBlack said:


> Europe is Liverpool's strength and we have improved in the league. This season is still potentially a very good one.



And I'm potentially Pele. But realistically Liverpool(c) have shot their load.


----------



## EddyBlack (Feb 28, 2009)

big eejit said:


> And I'm potentially Pele. But realistically Liverpool(c) have shot their load.



Ok, if you ignore Liverpool's recent European record, and the improvement in the league this season you may be on to something.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry to break it to you but the success of Liverpool in Europe is inversely related to their failure in the league. Being an overly cautious anal retentive anti footballing strategist might work in two legged knock out games but it doesn't exactly work in the league, after all you have half the time to get round to scoring a winner, you only get one point for a draw and teams like Stoke don't exactly set themselves up for easy counter attacking pickings in the same way the larger teams in Europe with an expectant fan base do.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

also regarding Liverpool's apparent improvement in the league,they didn't really improve they just had the benefit of Manchester United's tough first half fixture list to see the scouse boom bust cycle delayed for three weeks.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2009)

Watched it on MOTD last night. Pretty dire, all in all. Beat Real away midweek then lose to Middlesborough at the weekend. Story of the last few seasons, innit? Ho hum.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

EddyBlack said:


> Europe is Liverpool's strength and we have improved in the league. This season is still potentially a very good one.



There's a slim chance, if ManUre slip up in the run in to the end of the season. Their matches don't look that easy...on paper, that is.

Realistically, Europe is all we have.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

Youse shower of shite should be ashamed to be taking part in the Champions League despite not having a fucking whiff of being English champions since Brucey Droppalot was allowed to pick up back passes.

Seriously it's disgusting that a no mark team who are out of the league running by the start of March every year are able to rest players for the CL and then play spoiling tactics over 180 minutes.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

Fuck off, Mr. Grumpy Guts!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

I note you have a Gang of Four song title as your tag, perhaps you should suggest "At home he feels like a tourist" for Rafa Binlid in reflection of your negative home tactics.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

Go fuck yourself, cunt.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

You seem rather delicate today, hope your feeling well enough later to watch Manchester United in another final.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

YOu spend more time on this thread than the ManUre one. Care to tell us why that is, Mr. Grumpy Guts?

Or are you going to make some cheap comment about my mother instead?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't mentioned your mother. 

You really should fetch yourself a cold damp cloth, you seem to be hysterical.

I've told youse lot many times why I spend more time on this thread than the Manchester United one and that's because there's comedic openings on this thread, also because Manchester United fans don't get as over excited as you daft delusional cunts and everything is going to plan so far this season.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 1, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Fuck off, Mr. Grumpy Guts!





nino_savatte said:


> Go fuck yourself, cunt.



Another great footballing contribution from nino_savette


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Another great footballing contribution from nino_savette



Oh, the irony! 

You can't spell for toffee either.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 1, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I haven't mentioned your mother.
> 
> .



You're a liar, a few weeks ago you made a rather nasty comment about my mother. I'll go and find it shall I?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

A scouser walked into the local job centre, marched straight up to the Counter and said ' Hi , I'm looking for a job'.

The man behind the counter replied 'Your timing is amazing. We've just got one in from a very wealthy man who wants a chauffeur/bodyguard for his ny mphomaniac twin daughters. You'll have to drive around in a big black Mercedes and wear the uniform provided. The hours are a bit long but the meals are provided. You also have to escort the young ladies on their Overseas holidays. The Salary package is £200,000 a year'.

The Scouser said 'You're bullsh*tting me!'

The man behind the counter said 'Well you started it!'  



*legs it*


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

That's not quite a football related post - is it? And you have the cheek to give me a hard time? Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savette said:


> blah blah blah.



Same old Bullshit from nino_savette!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

You also edit people's posts. There's a FAQ about that. You still can't spell my name, even though an example of it appears with my post.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

Where's the second "e" in my name, arsehole?



> nino_savatte



Thick as well as a Scum supporter.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

OK nino_savette lets talk about football and Liverpools failure to win the league for the 19th time in a row.

who do you blame? (apart from everyone else like any other Liverpool fan)


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

If you keep fucking about with my username, I shall report you.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> If you keep fucking about with my username, I shall report you.



I'm dislexic

so anyway??

football?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> If you keep fucking about with my username, I shall report you.



you'll report me for repeatedly spelling your name wrong in the football forum?

when your abuse is far worse

your a joke savette!

go on run and tell your mummy!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

if you can't spell my username correctly, even when you can actually see it with your own eyes, and you continue to misspell it, it's a wind up. If you can't be civil, then I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I'm dislexic
> 
> so anyway??
> 
> football?



You're a liar and you're on ignore.



> internetstalker
> This message is hidden because internetstalker is on your ignore list.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> if you can't spell my username correctly, even when you can actually see it with your own eyes, and you continue to misspell it, it's a wind up. If you can't be civil, then I have nothing to say to you.



you have nothin to say full stop!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

> internetstalker
> This message is hidden because internetstalker is on your ignore list.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't mind talking about football but I cannot abide fools and people who are out to deliberately wind people up.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Fuck off, Mr. Grumpy Guts!





nino_savatte said:


> Go fuck yourself, cunt.





nino_savatte said:


> Where's the second "e" in my name, arsehole?



who can't be civil???


Internetstalker 1-0 nino_savette

well and truly wound up, and all it took was changing an a to an e!



*hands savette another dummy to spit out*


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> I don't mind talking about football.



you clearly do!


\/\/\/\/ lastwordfreak


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

Take the hint, dimwit and grow up. You're on ignore and that's where you're staying.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Take the hint, dimwit and grow up. You're on ignore and that's where you're staying.




Thats him told....you liverpool fans all act like big kids, proper sand in your vagines, just cos your sh*t


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Thats him told....you liverpool fans all act like big kids, proper sand in your vagines, just cos your sh*t



What a load of shite. You come here, not to discuss, but to wind folk up. Your post is ample evidence of this tendency.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> What a load of shite. You come here, not to discuss, but to wind folk up. Your post is ample evidence of this tendency.




Liverpool are overated shite...discuss


----------



## strung out (Mar 2, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> What a load of shite. You come here, not to discuss, but to wind folk up.



thats is what the football forum is all about


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> thats is what the football forum is all about



exactly and if Utd got skittled out of the FA cup and the European cup and crashed and burned in the prem i would fullly expect to get destroyed on here....


----------



## strung out (Mar 2, 2009)

in fact, its not only the football forum, its just discussion about football generally.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Mar 2, 2009)

All this guff about ManU winning 5 cups ... Liverpool did that back in 2005, bloody copy-cats.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 2, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> exactly and if Utd got skittled out of the FA cup and the European cup and crashed and burned in the prem i would fullly expect to get destroyed on here....



innit!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2009)

Another testing one tonight against Sunderland.


----------



## agricola (Mar 3, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Another testing one tonight against Sunderland.



A 2-0 victory thus far!!! _Its still on!!!1_


----------



## N_igma (Mar 3, 2009)

Is internetstalker still acting like a prick? 

2-0, not much to say really, too little too late.


----------



## agricola (Mar 3, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Is internetstalker still a prick?
> 
> 2-0, not much to say really, too little too late.



Yes, and quote has been economized.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 3, 2009)

A win's a win..
theres still hope!
i is eternal optimist


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 4, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Is internetstalker still acting like a prick?
> 
> 2-0, not much to say really, too little too late.





agricola said:


> Yes, and quote has been economized.



Say what you like

but the fact of the matter is:

Liverpool are STILL not good enough to win the Premiership and all the name calling, tantrum throwing, defensive football and witless comebacks in the world aint gonna change that fact!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> A 2-0 victory thus far!!! _Its still on!!!1_



I wonder if Utd would be interested in a quick Easter tour of Pakistan.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 4, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> I wonder if Utd would be interested in a quick Easter tour of Pakistan.



The huge Liverpool support out there might not be so welcoming.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 4, 2009)

Talkie Toaster said:


> All this guff about ManU winning 5 cups ... Liverpool did that back in 2005, bloody copy-cats.



No, that was the fifth not five.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 4, 2009)

We did win 5 cups in 2001 although they weren't the most prestigious cups. 

Internetstalker-it's not so much the fact that we can't win the league, or that two of the biggest United "fans" on this board have more posts in the Liverpool thread than they do in their own clubs, or even the banter. It's the constant trolling of some United fans, it gets a bit tiring.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 4, 2009)

N_igma said:


> We did win 5 cups in 2001 although they weren't the most prestigious cups.
> 
> Internetstalker-it's not so much the fact that we can't win the league, or that two of the biggest United "fans" on this board have more posts in the Liverpool thread than they do in their own clubs, or even the banter. It's the constant trolling of some United fans, it gets a bit tiring.



Fucking agreed on that one...


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 4, 2009)

Does Internetstalker write for the Sun?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 4, 2009)

N_igma said:


> We did win 5 cups in 2001 although they weren't the most prestigious cups.
> 
> Internetstalker-it's not so much the fact that we can't win the league, or that two of the biggest United "fans" on this board have more posts in the Liverpool thread than they do in their own clubs, or even the banter. It's the constant trolling of some United fans, it gets a bit tiring.



Well three of them are fairly notable, what were the others?


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 4, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well three of them are fairly notable, what were the others?



Euro Super was the 4th.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 5, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Fucking agreed on that one...




Boo hoo hoo....


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 5, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well three of them are fairly notable, what were the others?



You-a-fuck-up
charity shield
league cup
FA cup
Euro super cup


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 5, 2009)

N_igma said:


> We did win 5 cups in 2001 although they weren't the most prestigious cups.
> 
> Internetstalker-it's not so much the fact that we can't win the league, or that two of the biggest United "fans" on this board have more posts in the Liverpool thread than they do in their own clubs, or even the banter. It's the constant trolling of some United fans, it gets a bit tiring.



Fair enough

but we get it in the neck just as much with Ronaldo in our team. It's only football banter at the end of the day and I think some people need to be a bit more thicked skinned in the football forum and not take things so seriously. It's not like any of us have any control over how our team do or don't perform or any control over history, success or lack of it


----------



## Biffo (Mar 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> You-a-fuck-up
> charity shield
> league cup
> FA cup
> Euro super cup



The Charity Shield and Super Cup were won at the beginning of the 2001/02. The other three were won the season before. The three cups was a great achievement despite the lower level of prestige ('Mickey Mouse Treble' anyone?). The other two don't count really. 

I was at 4 of those 5 matches (didn't go to Monaco). Conveniently 3 of them were in Cardiff  Dortmund was a crazy trip and a crazy game.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 5, 2009)

*Potential Liverpool sale 'going really badly'*



> Liverpool's owners have suffered a blow in their efforts to sell the club to a Kuwaiti investment consortium.
> 
> A spokesman for the consortium says the £500 million value put on the club by American businessmen Tom Hicks and George Gillett is too high and that negotiations are 'going really badly'.
> 
> ...



Source RTE


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 6, 2009)

Biffo said:


> The Charity Shield and Super Cup were won at the beginning of the 2001/02. The other three were won the season before. .



they held all 5 trophies at the same time. thats what was meant


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 6, 2009)

No ones gonna win five trophies this season anyway....


----------



## Biffo (Mar 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> they held all 5 trophies at the same time. thats what was meant



{Adopts hilarious Andy from Little Britain Voise} Yeah I know.

I was pointing out (more to the original post than your post) that this is not comparable to United - should they win 5 trophies this season - ie all in the same season. 

Anyway the FA Cup and the European Cup are some way off yet. If they do win all 5 then SFA will be in the House of Lords by 2010.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 7, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If they do win all 5 then *SFA* will be in the House of Lords by 2010.



the scottich football asociation??


----------



## N_igma (Mar 9, 2009)

Big week ahead! _Should _ at least draw with Real and a win at Old Trafford and I'll be a very happy and drunk person! Going to drink whatever the result anyway!


----------



## handy1 (Mar 9, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Big week ahead! _Should _ at least draw with Real and a win at Old Trafford and I'll be a very happy and drunk person! Going to drink whatever the result anyway!



You think you're getting a result at Old trafford?

You've obviously been drinking already


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> the scottich football asociation??



Super Furry Animals 

Okay - SAF then. Apols to Slur Alex.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

handy1 said:


> You think you're getting a result at Old trafford?
> 
> You've obviously been drinking already



Never, ever assume the RS are dead and buried.  There is no ref they cannot get a benefit from, no goal too fluky, no law in football that cannot be rewritten, and no turn of events too outrageously unlikely for it to take place in their favour.  

It is not really plausible that they will win the league from here, but then it wasnt remotely plausible that they would be in the CL in 2005/6 when viewed from half-time of the final in 2005.  

They are the Satan XI.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> Never, ever assume the RS are dead and buried.  There is no ref they cannot get a benefit from, no goal too fluky, no law in football that cannot be rewritten, and no turn of events too outrageously unlikely for it to take place in their favour.
> 
> It is not really plausible that they will win the league from here, but then it wasnt remotely plausible that they would be in the CL in 2005/6 when viewed from half-time of the final in 2005.
> 
> They are the Satan XI.


 Given the way in which Manchester United won 2 out of its 3 European Cups, I wouldn't complain too loudly...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

T & P said:


> Given the way in which Manchester United won 2 out of its 3 European Cups, I wouldn't complain too loudly...



It's amazing how many people think that agricola is a United fan. Actually it's not as 95% of his posts are either slagging off Liverpool or singing the praises of Utd. He's going to have an identity crisis in the FA Cup semi.

For the record I will be cheering on the Blue Shite for that one.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

lol @ Stevie G's dives


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

1-0 up!


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Switched over just in time!


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

You lot are all over these - but for Casillas this would be over already.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> Never, ever assume the RS are dead and buried.  *There is no ref they cannot get a benefit from*, no goal too fluky, no law in football that cannot be rewritten, and no turn of events too outrageously unlikely for it to take place in their favour.
> 
> It is not really plausible that they will win the league from here, but then it wasnt remotely plausible that they would be in the CL in 2005/6 when viewed from half-time of the final in 2005.
> 
> They are the Satan XI.



Penalty to the RS, for handball by Heinze.  The ball came off the top of his shoulder.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Wahey!


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

A penalty an Anfield.... surely not....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't have given that penalty to be honest.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> A penalty an Anfield.... surely not....



Yeah. What a shame.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great match so far.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 10, 2009)

Babel starting to look like John Barnes, sans pies.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Not watching but sounds interesting...


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah. What a shame.



Not really, just proving agricola right.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Babel starting to look like John Barnes



Has Babel got awful dress sense aswell then?


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

Did Mascherano just shove the ref then?


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not really, just proving agricola right.



I know. I'm poking fun at your bitterness.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 10, 2009)

@ Tyldesly 'Good news from Italy....' What Clive? Chelsea are losing 'Chelsea have scored...' That's not good news you halfwit cunt.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> I know. I'm poking fun at your bitterness.



How am I bitter silly bollocks? Pointing out yet again farcical decisions at Anfield. You're deservedly ahead, far better team, so again, how is that bitter?


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, yeah. Keep going.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Babel starting to look like John Barnes, sans pies.



You two scousers are always yapping
I'm gonna show you some serious rapping


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> I know. I'm poking fun at your bitterness.



Not like Liverpool fans moaning on and on about Man Utd getting the decisions then?

Maybe they'll finally pack it in now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

you got to hold and give
but do it at the right time


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah, yeah. Keep going.



Going where silly bollocks?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2009)

Laughable penalty decision, but Liverpool are whupping Madrid.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Would it be possible for the BBC to have the Champs League next season, Steve Ryder, Toshack and Andy Townsend are fucking morons. He may be a cunt but Motson and those at the BBC at least know what they're talking about. nstead we get the three monkeys....


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Call me silly bollocks again, Fedayn. I love it when you talk dirty. xx


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> Calol me silly bollocks again, Fedayn. I love it when you talk dirty. xx



I'm sure you do, you yokels are a bit strange in your habits aren't you?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

That first goal was beautiful.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

fuck me!!!!!

What a fucking goal!!!!


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> That first goal was beautiful.



Now the third was a good goal.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 10, 2009)

Ouch. Madrid look like a bunch of cunts


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

This could end up six or seven, Real are awful.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Ouch. Madrid look like a bunch of cunts



Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I'm sure you do, you yokels are a bit strange in your habits aren't you?!



'Tis true. 

4 nil, eh? Best performance I've seen from us all season.  Real are really shite, mind.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> This could end up six or seven, Real are awful.



That is what I am thinking as well.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> 'Tis true.
> 
> 4 nil, eh? Best performance I've seen from us all season.  Real are really shite, mind.



Wafa is continuing his Premiership/CL schizophrenia yes. If you played anywhere near this on a more than once a month basis you'd be serious contenders for the league.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> That is what I am thinking as well.



TBF this is what should have happened in the Madrid derby at the weekend - Aguero and Forlan missed three or four bucketloads of chances.


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Wafa is continuing his Premiership/CL schizophrenia yes. If you played anywhere near this on a more than once a month basis you'd be serious contenders for the league.



We do this one week then lose to Stoke at home the next. Story of the last few years.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

NVP said:


> We do this one week then lose to Stoke at home the next. Story of the last few years.



That Real are playing worse than Stoke have this season is helping mind.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2009)

mancs should be fucking grateful torres and stevie g were out for so much of the season!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2009)

belboid said:


> mancs should be fucking grateful torres and stevie g were out for so much of the season!



Tis all about the squad is it not....by the same token

Liverpool - Torres - Gerrard + Rafa's tactics = Spurs


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

5-0 on aggregate. Ace.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Imagine being so shite as to let Dossena score against you!


----------



## Voley (Mar 10, 2009)

Superb.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

What a result!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 10, 2009)

I reet enjoyed that..


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

Galacticos my arse.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheers boys....reckon that is another nail in the coffin of the Ronaldo going to Madrid b*llocks....can't see him going there in a million years after that shower of sh*t...

Good result for the pool mind...will fire them up for saturday, makes tomorrow night more important though remember chaps, one swallow does not make a summer...don't be getting all carried away like you have a tendancy to


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Galacticos my arse.



They're pretty much gone.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> They're pretty much gone.



Long gone. 

Their starting 11 was good on paper but that's the 5th year in a row they have failed to make the last 8 in the CL. I bet the joker in the away end with the Everton scarf wished that he actually supported Everton.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 10, 2009)

Nah thier best striker was out therfore they don't count at the moment but once he is fit again next year they will win the league(he's worth that extra 15 goals..............)


Thought the referee was dire in the first 20 mins and by that point you'd won the game and never let them back in. First goal wasn't a foul but the penelty was a joke and a hell of lot of the 50/50's were going your way.

Madrid really aren't shit though, they haven't lost a league game for 11 games or something and are still a force. 

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Galacticos my arse.



Your arse woulda made a better fist of it agin Liverpool  tonight,how the mighty have fallen,gone 5 seasons without reaching even the quarter-finals


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Madrid really aren't shit though, they haven't lost a league game for 11 games or something and are still a force.



For me that says a lot about the quality of the Spanish league.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I bet the joker in the away end with the Everton scarf wished that he actually supported Everton.



Saw the cunt, hope the scarf burns his fingers.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Your arse woulda made a better fist of it agin Liverpool  tonight,how the mighty have fallen,gone 5 seasons without reaching even the quarter-finals



My arse? A fist? Oh no...... not again....... Nurse! Nurse!!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> For me that says a lot about the quality of the Spanish league.


Our furniers are much better than theirs ;-)


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha typical response from all you wankers! 

Agricola-you'd be funny if you weren't such a parody of yourself, pathetic. 

There's no ifs buts or maybes in this match. 4-0 against Real Madrid...absolute bliss. Bring on United at OT.


----------



## agricola (Mar 10, 2009)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Agricola-you'd be funny if you weren't such a parody of yourself, pathetic.







agricola said:


> You lot are all over these - but for Casillas this would be over already.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2009)

agricola said:


>



It's just the general thrust of your posts.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 10, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Bring on United at OT.




Bless


----------



## N_igma (Mar 10, 2009)

handy1 said:


> Bless



Aww bless like that time the proper Ronaldo scored a hatrick against you lot at Old Trafford?


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2009)

What a superb performance. Really top, top, top, class.

Still...you don't play good, proper Liverpool football under your man Rafa.


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2009)

Great result for Liverpool...exposed Real's biggest problems - lack of pace, thin squad (hard to believe when you realise how much they've spent) and a very dodgy defence. In Spain they've gotten away with it by pressurising other teams and it's pretty clear the difference Huntelaar has made to them...odd they didn't register him for the CL!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 11, 2009)

g force said:


> Great result for Liverpool...exposed Real's biggest problems - lack of pace, thin squad (hard to believe when you realise how much they've spent) and a very dodgy defence. In Spain they've gotten away with it by pressurising other teams and it's pretty clear the difference Huntelaar has made to them...*odd they didn't register him for the CL*!!!



He's not cup tied is he?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

handy1 said:


> Bless



Hang on, the only game that United have won against the traditional big 4 clubs this season  was that victory over a rudderless Chelsea. They've already lost against Liverpool and Arsenal. Even if you extend it to Villa and Everton they only managed draws.

Good luck to Liverpool - great performance by them. They get to raise their games against big opposition, whilst so far Utd look like flat track bullies this season. It's illuminating to see how folks like Drink are already making their excuses on the Utd thread in case they lose against Inter. Fergie's already had 13 or 14 games against Mourinho and only triumphed once.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

great result

fair play to Liverpool


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hang on, the only game that United have won against the traditional big 4 clubs this season  was that victory over a rudderless Chelsea. They've already lost against Liverpool and Arsenal. Even if you extend it to Villa and Everton they only managed draws.
> 
> Good luck to Liverpool - great performance by them. They get to raise their games against big opposition, whilst so far Utd look like flat track bullies this season. It's illuminating to see how folks like Drink are already making their excuses on the Utd thread in case they lose against Inter. Fergie's already had 13 or 14 games against Mourinho and only triumphed once.



I hate Utd boo hoo hoo....


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He's not cup tied is he?



Yep..both he and Lasanna Diarra signed in the transfer window but both had played in previous rounds of UEFA tournaments and UEFA told them they could register one but not both. Real appealed on the grounds it wasn't the CL they'd played in and were told in no uncertain terms where to go.

So they registered Diarra....presumably because they (wrongly) figured Raul and Higuain were up to the task.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hang on, the only game that United have won against the traditional big 4 clubs this season  was that victory over a rudderless Chelsea. They've already lost against Liverpool and Arsenal. Even if you extend it to Villa and Everton they only managed draws.



And how many of these games have been played at Old Trafford?

1

those 2 (away) defeats against Liverpool and Arsenal, remain our only league defeats this season, and how have Liverpool compared against the other 16 teams in the prem?

oh yeah, 7 points behind and played one more game 

Utd home form in the league this season:

P 13 W 12 D 1 L 0 


Liverpools

P 14 W 8 D 6 L 0


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I hate Utd boo hoo hoo....



Christ. Did you have to wear a romper suit and wave a rattle to come up with such a puerile response?


----------



## handy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Aww bless like that time the proper Ronaldo scored a hatrick against you lot at Old Trafford?



Don't see the connection meself  but, yes,he did.For which he got a deserved standing ovation from the full ground when he went off late in the game.

So,which one of your lot is gonna bang Three past us at the weekend


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2009)

g force said:


> So they registered Diarra....presumably because they (wrongly) figured Raul and Higuain were up to the task.




Ruud would have been fit at the time as well, wouldn't he?


dave


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> great result
> 
> fair play to Liverpool



Sets us up for a cracking game against you lot. I think it's safe to say that the winner of the game will be the best team in the world. May the best side win.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Christ. Did you have to wear a romper suit and wave a rattle to come up with such a puerile response?



I've knocked you back in real life haven't I


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

handy1 said:


> Don't see the connection meself  but, yes,he did.For which he got a deserved standing ovation from the full ground when he went off late in the game.
> 
> So,which one of your lot is gonna bang Three past us at the weekend



Tough game for the ref this one, which side does he give the blatant non-penalty to?!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 11, 2009)

Brilliant result.


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Ruud would have been fit at the time as well, wouldn't he?
> 
> 
> dave



Nope he was out in Oct/Nov hence hastily buying Huntelaar after they already got Diarra.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Tough game for the ref this one, which side does he give the blatant non-penalty to?!



 Home advantage


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sets us up for a cracking game against you lot. I think it's safe to say that the winner of the game will be the best team in the world.


 Barcelona?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 11, 2009)

T & P said:


> Barcelona?



Whoever wins at Old Trafford will probably go on to crush Barcelona and win the Champion's League.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sets us up for a cracking game against you lot. I think it's safe to say that the winner of the game will be the best team in the world. May the best side win.




Thats funny!

So you lot beating man united this wekeend makes up for them winning the champions league and prem last season, the world club championship & league cup so far this year with the prem soon to follow and probabley the champions league as well.

Also makes up for barca winning everything in spain at a canter and possibly the championsleague as well.

I wonder if bayern fans are saying similer after thier recored breaking win last night. They have as good a shout as you lot to be considered the best.

Your not going to be crowned the best team in England this year, I really doubt you'll be the best in europe. But no your right three points at old trafford and you are officially the best team in the world.


dave


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Whoever wins at Old Trafford will probably go on to crush Barcelona and win the Champion's League.



At the moment you might be right...our defence is crap...maybe not as bad a Real's but we have a very dodgy keeper. 

But best team in the world? When you 7 points off the leader


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe they're the best team, just not the best squad. See earlier flat track bully comments. Bear in mind that Utd have only one won game against the big four this season, against a struggling disunited Chelsea. Even allowing for lack of home advantage they've lost against Liverpool and Arsenal and only drawn against Villa and Everton. Not a particularly convincing record, nor one packed with flowing attacking football in the supposed Utd tradition.

Sadly, with the amount of money sloshing about in football it's not just enough to a first 11 plus a few reserves. It takes serious money and status to effectively maintain two squads' worth of international quality players and the barriers to entry for other teams trying to do the same are huge. It basically takes an oligarch with money to burn.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 11, 2009)

g force said:


> At the moment you might be right...our defence is crap...maybe not as bad a Real's but we have a very dodgy keeper.
> 
> But best team in the world? When you 7 points off the leader



I think both Liverpool and Man Utd are full strength at the moment. Whoever wins will be the best team in the world at that moment. In my opinion. Could go either way though.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Tis all about the squad is it not....by the same token
> 
> Liverpool - Torres - Gerrard + Rafa's tactics = Spurs



Its funny, cos alas, its true...


But Real really are an indicment of the spanish league at the moment.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think both Liverpool and Man Utd are full strength at the moment. Whoever wins will be the best team in the world at that moment. In my opinion. Could go either way though.



Utd have only dropped 2 (league) points at home this season. and that was a sub standard performance on the opening day of the season.

I can't see a Liverpool win and they'd do well to get a draw.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd take a draw though to be honest not that fussed as long as we go on to win....bit like when the liverpool used to win titles....Utd would invariably win the games between the two though who gave a f*ck at the end of the season...it is a marathon, not a sprint and all that


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2009)

Which is why it's the team with the most money to buy the most runners to relay the marathon than usually wins. 

And why the team with the greater quality generally wins the big European prize.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Which is why it's the team with the most money to buy the most runners to relay the marathon than usually wins.
> 
> And why the team with the greater quality generally wins the big European prize.



Who is the holder of that big European prize....As much as you hate it Utd have players of better quality and greater numbers of players with the required level of quality than arguably anyone else in Europe....yup money comes into though always has and always will....

Suck it up and if Utd lose tonight you can have a little wee with excitement..


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Which is why it's the team with the most money to buy the most runners to relay the marathon than usually wins.
> 
> And why the team with the greater quality generally wins the big European prize.



That'll be why Utd hold both titles then!


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2009)

Painful as it is for me to say it, barring the last 3 weeks or so Barcelona have played _out of this world._ Winning week in, week out by 3, 4, 5 goals' margin (as opposed to a string of 1-0 victories achieved in the last 10 minutes of the game).

On the form of the entire season rather than just the last month or so, Barcelona is not only the best team in the world, but one that could administer both United and Liverpool a hiding of embarrassing proportions.

And I for one will be welcoming our new Catalonian overlords.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> yup money comes into though always has and always will...



it does, but so does having a fantastic youth policy. just look at the current crop of Utd youth players - don't see Liverpool or Chelsea doing this too often.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

aye though doubt we will ever see the likes of Scholes et al coming through again...saying that Welbeck and Gibson look exciting and players like O'shea, Brown, Fletcher will always do a job without setting the world alight....

the richer the club the better the youth set up though by the same token the harder to break into the youth team....

The money / football debate will roll on forever, it's life and there is not much is going to change, christ I had two mates who left their teams in the summer to earn an extra 35 quid a week playing non league...

at the end of the day there is no trophy given out for spending the least money....in anycase spending money does not guarentee anything, look at spurs, city ( chelsea ain't won much in the past two years after spending half a billion either )


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2009)

been very very impressed by rafeal and johnny evans as well for your lot.

dave


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> been very very impressed by rafeal and johnny evans as well for your lot.
> 
> dave




forgot evans and the 2 da silvas will be world class though can you class them as part of the youth system? yup we signed them up reasonably young...though its not like they grew up in and around mossside?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah they've been yours since 14/15 haven't they?  Thats more then enough.

Not locals but definatly part of your youth set up.


dave


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

don't think so....they agreed to join when they were 16 though couldn't actually sign until they turned 18....where they trained etc in the meantime I dunno...Fluminese or Utd...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> don't think so....they agreed to join when they were 16 though couldn't actually sign until they turned 18....where they trained etc in the meantime I dunno...Fluminese or Utd...



They were3n't allowed to come to england untill 18 so trained at fluminese (or whatever team it was)


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 11, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sets us up for a cracking game against you lot. I think it's safe to say that the winner of the game will be the best team in the world. May the best side win.



LOL!!

so an excellent win against Real Madrid followed by a win at OT would make you the best team in the world!!



Man Utd:
Champions of England: check
Champions of Europe: check
Champions of the world: check
charity shield holders: check
league cup holders: check
still in the hunt for Champs league and Fa cup: check
world record breaking defence: check
top of the premier league: check
unbeaten 1st team this year: check
best team in the world even if they lose (and they won't) against Liverpool: check


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2009)

Christ almighty one very good result and all of a sudden Liverpool are the best team in the world and are going to stuff Manchester United at Old Trafford, catch a grip.

Seriously even if by some fluke Liverpool do the double on United this year it doesn't make them the best team, that is still the team at the top of the table come May, otherwise Scouse busting Whiteside would have had many more medals.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2009)

g force said:


> Yep..both he and Lasanna Diarra signed in the transfer window but both had played in previous rounds of UEFA tournaments and UEFA told them they could register one but not both. Real appealed on the grounds it wasn't the CL they'd played in and were told in no uncertain terms where to go.
> 
> So they registered Diarra....presumably because they (wrongly) figured Raul and Higuain were up to the task.



But without Diarra last night they would have let in many more.


----------



## ewok (Mar 11, 2009)

awesome display last night. looking forward to my trip to manchester at the weekend. cos win or lose we will out sing, out support and out enjoy ourselves


----------



## Rollem (Mar 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Seriously even if by some fluke Liverpool do the double on United this year




why dont liverpool play like that in the league / why doesn't rafa pick that team for the league?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 11, 2009)

Rollem said:


> why dont liverpool play like that in the league / why doesn't rafa pick that team for the league?



1st part - I don't know. 2nd part - I think he would if they were all fit at the same time. Riera was suspended last night so that is why Babel played. Otherwise that was probably the first choice 11. Hope the same 11 starts on Saturday.

Where's Relahni by the way? Is he ok?


----------



## kained&able (Mar 12, 2009)

so umm you still confident about turning over barcelona?


dave


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> so umm you still confident about turning over barcelona?
> 
> 
> dave



I would be yeah. They beat Lyon 6-3 on aggregate. Liverpool beat Madrid 5-0on aggregate. So what? Time and time again in the last 5 years in Europe Liverpool have faced 'superior' sides and beaten them: Barcelona, Inter Milan, AC Milan, Chelsea (twice), Arsenal, Juventus...

Barca are looking good this season and I would rather draw Porto or Villareal but no-one really wants to draw Liverpool in Europe.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I would be yeah. They beat Lyon 6-3 on aggregate. Liverpool beat Madrid 5-0on aggregate. So what? Time and time again in the last 5 years in Europe Liverpool have faced 'superior' sides and beaten them: Barcelona, Inter Milan, AC Milan, Chelsea (twice), Arsenal, Juventus...
> 
> Barca are looking good this season and I would rather draw Porto or Villareal but no-one really wants to draw Liverpool in Europe.



your talking  sense!

still, I'd rather face Liverpool then Barca, and we knocked em out last year


----------



## Rollem (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Where's Relahni by the way? Is he ok?



yeah he's fine, taking a sabatical


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Rollem said:


> why dont liverpool play like that in the league / why doesn't rafa pick that team for the league?



Because the league is a 'long haul', he pic ks CL teams to be effective, the other night v Real they actually played football aswell, not what he usually get's his teams to do in Europe.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Rollem said:


> yeah he's fine, taking a sabatical



 Tell him hi from me.

I hope he realises that since he's gone awol, so has Liverpool's league form


----------



## Rollem (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tell him hi from me.
> 
> I hope he realises that since he's gone awol, so has Liverpool's league form



he'd probaby be honoured to think he had some effect on the team. sadly, shouting "get that c**ting lucas off the effing pitch" is as far as his input goes i think


----------



## N_igma (Mar 12, 2009)

Rollem said:


> shouting "get that c**ting lucas off the effing pitch"



I shouted something similar when I seen him getting ready to come on during the match against Real, fortunately he didn't fuck up. Still hate him though!

I don't really care who we draw because I know we always shine in Europe so am confident of reaching the semis, even winning the thing!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 12, 2009)

Rollem said:


> he'd probaby be honoured to think he had some effect on the team. sadly, shouting "get that c**ting lucas off the effing pitch" is as far as his input goes i think





Lucas is good now he's had his hair cut off


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Tell him hi from me.
> 
> I hope he realises that since he's gone awol, so has Liverpool's league form




And me...thought the two were related though will give him the benefit of the doubt...miss trying to wind him up


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 12, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I would be yeah. They beat Lyon 6-3 on aggregate. Liverpool beat Madrid 5-0on aggregate. So what? Time and time again in the last 5 years in Europe Liverpool have faced 'superior' sides and beaten them: Barcelona, Inter Milan, AC Milan, Chelsea (twice), Arsenal, Juventus...
> 
> Barca are looking good this season and I would rather draw Porto or Villareal but no-one really wants to draw Liverpool in Europe.



Agreed, the performance overall by Spanish teams in Europe this season hasn't really said much for Barca, I mean sre they are top of the league and all that, but this is a league where even a shoddy Rela Madrid side can effectivly catch them up.


----------



## g force (Mar 12, 2009)

True but then we have neither first choice centre back available and a rookie manager. I'd like us to avoid Liverpool and Man U if possible....I think we could take Chelsea and any of the other remaining side...Liv and Man U less so.

And as Liverpool themselves show, CL form isn't necessarily any guide to the ability to win a league and vice versa


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 12, 2009)

g force said:


> True but then we have neither first choice centre back available and a rookie manager. I'd like us to avoid Liverpool and Man U if possible....I think we could take Chelsea and any of the other remaining side...Liv and Man U less so.
> 
> And as Liverpool themselves show, CL form isn't necessarily any guide to the ability to win a league and vice versa



Ive said it before and I'll say it again, the reason liverpool do well against good teams is that Rafa is tactically good at stopping good teams playing...against weaker teams who they should turn over he does not know what to do


----------



## N_igma (Mar 12, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Ive said it before and I'll say it again, the reason liverpool do well against good teams is that Rafa is tactically good at stopping good teams playing...against weaker teams who they should turn over he does not know what to do



Well I don't think it's that, we knocked 5 past Newcastle and 4 past Real. It's more our inconsistency than anything to do with our tactics/style of football.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 13, 2009)

Salivating at the thought of this game tomorrow.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Salivating at the thought of this game tomorrow.



your cup final init....

looking forward to it myself.... think we are going to win by a couple


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 13, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Well I don't think it's that, we knocked 5 past Newcastle and 4 past Real. It's more our inconsistency than anything to do with our tactics/style of football.



Yeah - and how many other times have you failed to beat teams you shoudl beat?

When we came to anfield it was in the middle of a terrible run, you always beat us there, and we somehow stopped you playing and got a point.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 13, 2009)

Old Rafa doesn't hang around, does he. Wins a couple of games and suddenly it's contract negotiation time again. And then it always seems to go tits up. Show some dignity for once Rafa and wait for the end of the season before grabbing the geld.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Ive said it before and I'll say it again, the reason liverpool do well against good teams is that Rafa is tactically good at stopping good teams playing...against weaker teams who they should turn over he does not know what to do


Nah , we're just not able to go out and spunk 30 million etc on a player like utd can, we haven't got the options they do. If torres had been fit all season we would still be top imo.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 13, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Nah , we're just not able to go out and spunk 30 million etc on a player like utd can, we haven't got the options they do. If torres had been fit all season we would still be top imo.



Rafa was coming out with stuff like this in the last coupe of days. He seems to completely miss the irony of his criticism of teams with a 10th of his budget being negative against Liverpool. You gotta love the big fool.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking forward to the game today, although I think it's going to be a boring game.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm hitting the pub once the doors open at 11. Need a cure after last night ffs! Mon the pool!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Old Rafa doesn't hang around, does he. Wins a couple of games and suddenly it's contract negotiation time again. And then it always seems to go tits up. Show some dignity for once Rafa and wait for the end of the season before grabbing the geld.



Good job Moyes' recent contract negotiations didn't turn into a protracted public affair really.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 14, 2009)

But I think the way Rafa goes about it undermines the club. It shows a complete lack of confidence in future performance - won a couple of games, better bag some more cash before we start losing again. Apart from such an open display of greed being a tad inappropriate in the current economic climate.

Quite funny on this subject - http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2009/mar/14/rafael-benitez-contract-liverpool


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Good job Moyes' recent contract negotiations didn't turn into a protracted public affair really.



And that has what to do with Wafa's inability to apply the same standards to others as he demands for his team? 

I don't think Wafa has dopne much different to what other managers would do after a result like this. Doesn't stop him being a hypocriotical wanker elsewhere.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> And that has what to do with Wafa's inability to apply the same standards to others as he demands for his team?



Absolutely nothing. It was in response to this:



big eejit said:


> Old Rafa doesn't hang around, does he. Wins a couple of games and suddenly it's contract negotiation time again. And then it always seems to go tits up. Show some dignity for once Rafa and wait for the end of the season before grabbing the geld.



Is it not patently obvious that any mention of anyone's contract negotiations in the press is instigated by the press? Every interview Benitez has done in the last few months he has been asked about his contract. The quotes in the last few days are no different to those he has been making in recent months.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to see more of Spearing. I thought he was good on Tuesday. One for the future, I reckon.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Is it not patently obvious that any mention of anyone's contract negotiations in the press is instigated by the press? Every interview Benitez has done in the last few months he has been asked about his contract. The quotes in the last few days are no different to those he has been making in recent months.



It isnt though.  The Guardian claimed that Beneathus is the primary source of information on his contract and its non-signed status a while back.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Silly boy, Reina.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

Are you cheering on the Scum, agricola?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

lol@vidics mistake,fuckin hell


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Are you cheering on the Scum, agricola?



yes, but 1-1 now.


----------



## mack (Mar 14, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 14, 2009)

is the game streamed anywhere?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

There's a thread with links to the match....


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

lol

man utd 1 rs 2


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> yes, but 1-1 now.



And you're a Blue nose? Fucking unbelievable.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

argh


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

1-2.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> And you're a Blue nose? Fucking unbelievable.



You forget that I hate your lot and their antics.  I resolutely despise Utd, but if push comes to shove I would rather they won the league than the RS.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Half time, probably a deserved lead for the shite.  

Has anyone else established whether Ronaldo is actually playing?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> You forget that I hate your lot and their antics.  I resolutely despise Utd, but if push comes to shove I would rather they won the league than the RS.



What a load of shite. There are BS supporters in my family and none of them would dream of getting behind the Scum. I would always support Everton over Man Utd anyday and_ in spite_ of the obvious rivalry.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 14, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> What a load of shite. There are BS supporters in my family and none of them would dream of getting behind the Scum. I would always support Everton over Man Utd anyday and_ in spite_ of the obvious rivalry.



In what way is it 'a load of shite'?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you ever get to Prenton Park? Or have Tranmere upset you too?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> In what way is it 'a load of shite'?



Use your brain (better still, don't selectively quote my post...try reading the rest of it). You don't come from Liverpool...do you? You wouldn't understand.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> There's a thread with links to the match....


oops.. thanks for that..
I really shouldnt just go for new posts..

go on the 'Pool...


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> What a load of shite. There are BS supporters in my family and none of them would dream of getting behind the Scum. I would always support Everton over Man Utd anyday and_ in spite_ of the obvious rivalry.



Thats your family though.  

I have close family members who support the RS and are yet sensible, wheras a large number of my RS-supporting chums and acquaintances nearly always turn into complete bellends when they win something (be it a cup, or the derby), and this would inevitably be magnified a thousandfold if you do win the league again.  

When Utd win stuff I dont have to hear crowing, preening, utterly myopic twats go on about it endlessly.  When you lot win stuff I do.  Therefore I would prefer Utd to win things.  (edit) Of course, ideally Everton - or someone who isnt Utd or the RS (or Chelsea, of course) would win stuff - but that isnt happening as much now.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 14, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Use your brain (better still, don't selectively quote my post...try reading the rest of it). You don't come from Liverpool...do you? You wouldn't understand.



I quoted all of the relevant post, things a bit difficult for you today are they?

No, of course I don't understand?  Do fuck of you prick, i've enough mates both red and blue more than capable of understanding agricola's opinion an where he's coming from. 

Well given you made a cunt of yourself last time you told me who I supported and where i'm from you prove the old adage that even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

Vidic sent off.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Vidic sent off for an idiot challenge on Saint Steven.

1-3


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

3-1


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

poor drink, revol and internetstalker


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 14, 2009)

Worth watching on MotD tonight?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

Only if newcastle win.


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Worth watching on MotD tonight?



Yes.  Utd have been shit, especially the boy, Ronaldo and Vidic.  Good referreeing as well, for once in these games.

1-4


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 14, 2009)

4-1


----------



## agricola (Mar 14, 2009)

Van Der Sar hasnt moved for either of the last two goals.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> Yes.  Utd have been shit, *especially the boy*, Ronaldo and Vidic.  Good referreeing as well, for once in these games.
> 
> 1-4



His gobbing off in the week not helped him then?!


----------



## Discordia (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow United have been absolutely shocking. So glad Vidic got a red, that shmuck has his face under "obstruction" in the dictionary. Ronaldo/Evra/other supposedly world class players have been remarkably poor too.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Seriously even if by some fluke Liverpool do the double on United this year it doesn't make them the best team..




You sad little man.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2009)

For all the panning Real Madrid got a few days ago, at least they were playing away from home


----------



## Discordia (Mar 14, 2009)

I really hope this doesn't wake United up. Much as I dislike the RS, I dislike United more, and a hilarious collapse from here would be _glorious_, especially with all the twaddle about this being the best United team ever.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 14, 2009)

classic


----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh man, that was fucking superb!     

<heads off to get pissed>


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 14, 2009)

*speechless*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I did say may the best team win, and the best team in the world has won. We outpassed, outclassed and thoroughly outplayed them, and in front of their home crowd. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

well done Liverpool


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> well done Liverpool



Good man. Fair play to you 

Bizarre eh? But like losing twice to Citeh last season and still winning the league, this won't change a great deal this year.

Bloody great though. 

If someone told me last week that Dossena would score the 4th v Madrid and the 4th away to Utd, I's have asumed I was mixed up in some bizarre plot of a David Lynch film 

Well played red men.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If someone told me last week that Dossena would score the 4th v Madrid and the 4th away to Utd, I's have asumed I was mixed up in some bizarre plot of a David Lynch film



Nice finish today as well. 

Maybe he's a better striker than full back.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

A tale of 2 scousers.....


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> A tale of 2 scousers.....



lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Result.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Good man. Fair play to you
> 
> Bizarre eh? But like losing twice to Citeh last season and still winning the league, this won't change a great deal this year.
> 
> ...




you talk sense...kind of masks how bad both teams were today, you came and did a job very well and we were f8cking pap, did we have a shot on target... though if there is a silver lining think that will probably kick them on to not lose again all season....

enjoy, fair play, f*cking sh*t day and game, off to get twatted,10 pints done another 10 to ge.....


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> you talk sense...kind of masks how bad both teams were today, you came and did a job very well and we were f8cking pap, did we have a shot on target... though if there is a silver lining think that will probably kick them on to not lose again all season....
> 
> enjoy, fair play, f*cking sh*t day and game, off to get twatted,10 pints done another 10 to ge.....



Liverpool came to win. A draw would have been useless. Losing Alsonso and Arbeloa was a big blow but Lucas and Hypia did very well. Going behind convinced me that a draw wasn't even on the cards, Then Vidic proceeded to get pwned left right and centre and your attack won corners and nothing else.

Liverpool defended well. Controlled the midfield for large portions of the game and took their chances when they came. Should have been 5 with Gerrard's skyed sitter. The shit was well and truly kicked out of you. If Liverpool were poor then I would like to see them in full effect. 

When's the last time Utd lost at home by the way?


----------



## big eejit (Mar 14, 2009)

Well done RS(c). Didn't think you had it in you to be honest. You still won't win the league tho.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Christ almighty one very good result and all of a sudden Liverpool are the best team in the world and are going to stuff Manchester United at Old Trafford, catch a grip.



Quality insight there young man. I trust you enjoyed the game. You must have been dissapointed with another defensive performance from Rafa's boys no? Thought Slur Alex's treble substitution was a stroke of genius. Really turned the game. Then the gin-soaked idiot insists that Utd were the better team. I hope he's not losing it.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2009)

Just watched it again on MOTD. Fucking awesome.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 15, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Well done RS(c). Didn't think you had it in you to be honest. You still won't win the league tho.



Glad you appreciate good football. Let's hope you do the same to them in the FA Cup.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought it was a great game myself. 

Anyhoo, YIP YA YA AYA YIP DE FUCKING HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH HOO HOOO HAHAAHAHA YIP TYA YA AYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY HAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA A A YIPPOPP YOOOO YOOOOO HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHHHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

VAN DER SAR, FUCK YOUR CLEAN SHEET YOU WANK HEQAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEHEHEHAHAHAHAHAHAHQQHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA

4-1 4-1 4-1 4-1 AHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHQAH FUCKIN UNITED WANKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEHQAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAhaahahahahAHAHAJH


----------



## Maggot (Mar 15, 2009)

What a brilliant week for Liverpool. Scoring 4 against Real Madrid and Man Utd.



goldenecitrone said:


> Well, I did say may the best team win, and the best team in the world has won. We outpassed, outclassed and thoroughly outplayed them, and in front of their home crowd. Brilliant stuff.


  It wasn't as clear cut as that.  For much of the second half, before Vidic got sent off, United were dominating and could easily have equalised.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 15, 2009)

agricola said:


> Thats your family though.
> 
> I have close family members who support the RS and are yet sensible, wheras a large number of my RS-supporting chums and acquaintances nearly always turn into complete bellends when they win something (be it a cup, or the derby), and this would inevitably be magnified a thousandfold if you do win the league again.
> 
> When Utd win stuff I dont have to hear crowing, preening, utterly myopic twats go on about it endlessly.  When you lot win stuff I do.  Therefore I would prefer Utd to win things.  (edit) Of course, ideally Everton - or someone who isnt Utd or the RS (or Chelsea, of course) would win stuff - but that isnt happening as much now.



No, it isn't just my family; it's the same with many others in the Pool. You're just an awkward cuss, simple as. 

I'll tell you something: I don't hate Everton, I just don't think about them very much. However, when Everton play Man Utd, I want Everton to win. Because, as far as I am concerned, it goes beyond red and blue when it comes to Manchester. I have a mate who's a true blue and even he gets behind the Reds when we're playing the Scum.

This hatred thing is a very recent phenomenon that has been imported from elsewhere. Replicating the bitter hatred of Arsenal/Spurs is pretty fucking stupid in my book.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 15, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I quoted all of the relevant post, things a bit difficult for you today are they?
> 
> No, of course I don't understand?  Do fuck of you prick, i've enough mates both red and blue more than capable of understanding agricola's opinion an where he's coming from.
> 
> Well given you made a cunt of yourself last time you told me who I supported and where i'm from you prove the old adage that even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day.



Fuck off back to MATB, twat, and take your trolling with you. You selectively referred to one part of my post...or do you have difficulty understanding something so simple? You're just silly trolling shite who's out for a scrap.

The only cunt here is you. Your side lost. Tough shit. here's a word for you: SCHADENFREUDE. 

Btw, the word "off" has two "f's"...otherwise it's "of", a simple conjunction that represents possession. Thick as well as a bully, eh?



> i've enough mates both red and blue



Somehow I doubt that...I doubt you have any mates at all, given your penchant for bullying.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 15, 2009)

Maggot said:


> It wasn't as clear cut as that.  For much of the second half, before Vidic got sent off, United were dominating and could easily have equalised.



Coulda, woulda, shoulda. If only Ferguson had a time machine, eh?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 15, 2009)

Maggot said:


> What a brilliant week for Liverpool. Scoring 4 against Real Madrid and Man Utd.
> 
> It wasn't as clear cut as that.  For much of the second half, before Vidic got sent off, United were dominating and could easily have equalised.



Yeah right Slur Alex. 3 shots on target all match. They were shite.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 15, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Fuck off back to MATB, twat, and take your trolling with you. You selectively referred to one part of my post...or do you have difficulty understanding something so simple? You're just silly trolling shite who's out for a scrap.
> 
> The only cunt here is you. Your side lost. Tough shit. here's a word for you: SCHADENFREUDE.
> 
> ...



And back to the stopped clock again..... Now, in a fairly short sentence, so you can understand what you write, care to tell me how, as you put it, "Your side lost". When in actual fact, they didn't, they won 3-1.... Still a bit difficult for you is it...?

To refer to you as a mug would be a slight on mugs, who have at least 1 use, which is one more than you.


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> care to tell me how, as you put it, "Your side lost". When in actual fact, they didn't, they won 3-1....



I was wondering that, too, tbf.


----------



## T & P (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know if anyone watched Something for the Weekend today but that Simon chef chap sure was talking the piss out of Man U. "We've got FOUR delicious dishes today. That's FOUR.". Etc etc...


----------



## Voley (Mar 15, 2009)

T & P said:


> I don't know if anyone watched Something for the Weekend today but that Simon chef chap sure was talking the piss out of Man U. "We've got FOUR delicious dishes today. That's FOUR.". Etc etc...



My Mum was asking a Man U supporting relative about his new car yesterday. There was some confusion whether it was a 4x4 or a 4-1.

Ahh, it's got legs, this one.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> And back to the stopped clock again..... Now, in a fairly short sentence, so you can understand what you write, care to tell me how, as you put it, "Your side lost". When in actual fact, they didn't, they won 3-1.... Still a bit difficult for you is it...?
> 
> To refer to you as a mug would be a slight on mugs, who have at least 1 use, which is one more than you.



You're not terribly honest, are you? So if you don't support Man Utd, who do you support (you've never said and please don't say that you have because you'd be_ lying_) and why do you spend so much time here, on this thread, heaping praise on Man utd and slagging off Liverpool? You're a lying, weasling, trolling sack of shite.

Oh and go fuck yourself, you bullying cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> I was wondering that, too, tbf.



So what side does he support if not the Scum? Eh?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> You're not terribly honest, are you? So if you don't support Man Utd, who do you support (you've never said and please don't say that you have because you'd be_ lying_) and why do you spend so much time here, on this thread, heaping praise on Man utd and slagging off Liverpool? You're a lying, weasling, trolling sack of shite.
> 
> Oh and go fuck yourself, you bullying cunt.



Not terribly honest about what? Do carry on you pathetic twat... 

Heaping praise on Man United? Have I? 

You're a pathetic wriggling twat who likes to dish out plenty but scrweams bully when you don't like someone returning the serve... pathetic.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not terribly honest about what? Do carry on you pathetic twat...
> 
> Heaping praise on Man United? Have I?
> 
> You're a pathetic wriggling twat who likes to dish out plenty but scrweams bully when you don't like someone returning the serve... pathetic.



Like I said, you're not very honest. You're also a bully and I've seen your antics on other threads as well as MATB.

You're a nasty cunt who spends most of his time dishing out insults. If you want pathetic, look in the mirror, arsehole.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

You've still not told us who you support...or are you too scared to say? A coward as well as a bully.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Like I said, you're not very honest. You're also a bully and I've seen your antics on other threads as well as MATB.
> 
> You're a nasty cunt who spends most of his time dishing out insults. If you want pathetic, look in the mirror, arsehole.



You still squawking? Yet again you like to throw your insults at everyone but squeal like a stuck pig when you get your own treatment in return.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> You still squawking? Yet again you like to throw your insults at everyone but squeal like a stuck pig when you get your own treatment in return.



It's funny to watch you post up this shite and you still can't tell us which side you support. Something tells me that you aren't playing with a full deck.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> You've still not told us who you support...or are you too scared to say? A coward as well as a bully.



Everton as it seems so important to you. But living in Glasgow I watch Celtic as well. Which rather spikes your pathetic attempts on the Celtic thread to get lairy there.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

So which side do you support, arsehole?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Everton as it seems so important to you. But living in Glasgow I watch Celtic as well. Which rather spikes your pathetic attempts on the Celtic thread to get lairy there.



You're fucked in the head, son.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Is Savette being a cock again??


what a surprise, even when Liverpool win Savette is there being a dick!

*(facepalm)*


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> So which side do you support, arsehole?



As I said, Everton, you creepy little weirdo.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

no doubt Savette will get all upset and start throwing toys out of prams again


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> As I said, Everton, you creepy little weirdo.



You don't read very well either, cunt.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> You don't read very well either, cunt.



Sadly i'm reading your deluded witterings all too clearly. Has the nurse not been to see you yet?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

*hands Savette a dummy*


*gets ready for the spit out*


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Sadly i'm reading your deluded witterings all too clearly. Has the nurse not been to see you yet?



You're not reading anything clearly. You're quite clearly the one who is delusional, chum.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> *hands Savette a dummy*
> 
> 
> *gets ready for the spit out*



Not sure he even gets the dummy in his mouth....


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Not sure he even gets the dummy in his mouth....



This about sums you up. You've revealed more about yourself than you've realised. Well done.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Everton, my arse.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Everton, my arse.



No, the football team you creepy little man. Since 1973, saw my first game at Goodison in 1975.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

*watches Savettes tantrum*

*laughs*


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, the football team you creepy little man. Since 1973, saw my first game at Goodison in 1975.



Like I said, Everton, my arse. Of all the Everton supporters that I know personally, none of them would have got behind Man Utd. It seems for all your talk, you don't know the first thing about Lancashire derbies or the rivalry between the two cities. You talk shite.

Now fuck off and die, cunt and take your wee friend with you.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Like I said, Everton, my arse. Of all the Everton supporters that I know personally, none of them would have got behind Man Utd. It seems for all your talk, you don't know the first thing about Lancashire derbies or the rivalry between the two cities. You talk shite.
> 
> Now fuck off and die, cunt and take your wee friend with you.



go and eat worms


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Like I said, Everton, my arse. Of all the Everton supporters that I know personally, none of them would have got behind Man Utd. It seems for all your talk, you don't know the first thing about Lancashire derbies or the rivalry between the two cities. You talk shite.
> 
> Now fuck off and die, cunt and take your wee friend with you.



Keep going silly bollocks, you're a clueless wee mug who sadly seems to think spewing your stupidity all over the screen is the same as winding someone up. Go get angry with a bone eh.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Keep going silly bollocks, you're a clueless wee mug who sadly seems to think spewing your stupidity all over the screen is the same as winding someone up. Go get angry with a bone eh.



And you're still a bully. As for stupidity, you do that rather well. I understand why internet bullies behave the way they do and it is obvioius that you feel inadequate in your life outside the Net. If that is the case, you need to seek professional help.

This is for you and your wingman.
http://www.bullyonline.org/related/cyber.htm


----------



## ewok (Mar 16, 2009)

well, as saturdays go that was a pretty darn good day out at the theatre of screams


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> This is for you and your wingman.
> http://www.bullyonline.org/related/cyber.htm



I think your far too sensitive to post in the football threads in all honesty


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^
http://www.bullyonline.org/related/stalking.htm#Profile


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> ^^^
> http://www.bullyonline.org/related/stalking.htm#Profile





Thats's very funny!

but you really need to not be so sensitive in these threads


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

ewok said:


> well, as saturdays go that was a pretty darn good day out at the theatre of screams



Anyone for a caption competition?







I'll start with a comment from Rooney:

"Lucas and Dossena playing and we still lost 4-1. Imagine how many it would have been if Alonso had been fit".


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Anyone for a caption competition?



*sulks off*


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Anyone for a caption competition?



Rooney, thinking to himself "Perhaps if I stand here with my hands on my hips and a semi in my shorts no-one will notice we got humped".


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Rooney, thinking to himself "Perhaps if I stand here with my hands on my hips and a semi in my shorts no-one will notice we got humped".



He does look a tad aroused actually. So that's grannies AND domination that he's into then.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> He does look a tad aroused actually. So that's grannies AND domination that he's into then.



Hehehehe, like it. Loved it when Moyes won the damages against him.... Horrible little judas.

Btw, you seen this, good article.


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Rooney, thinking to himself "Perhaps if I stand here with my hands on my hips and a semi in my shorts no-one will notice we got humped".


----------



## mack (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



Youse two are the worst fookin players in the league - W T F!


----------



## sorearm (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Btw, you seen this, good article.





with the date coming up of hillsborough it will be another strange day.

I remember watching it on the telly at my grans with my dad, totally shocking. I didn't lose any of my family at hillsborough but there were people at my school who had lost family....


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


>



Rooney: Anyone would think these clowns had just won the league, champions league and world club championship the way that they're carrying on!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Hehehehe, like it. Loved it when Moyes won the damages against him.... Horrible little judas.
> 
> Btw, you seen this, good article.



Fuck me. Just read the first section from the guy who is now 40. Devestating. Thanks for this link. I will read the rest tonight when I'm home from work. 

I hope a lot of people who still don't know the facts read this.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Fuck me. Just read the first section from the guy who is now 40. Devestating. Thanks for this link. I will read the rest tonight when I'm home from work.
> 
> *I hope a lot of people who still don't know the facts read this*.



I didn't know all those facts, there was plenty in those interviews that was new and truly shocking.

44 ambulances outside the ground and the Police only let one in! Fuck that!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Btw, you seen this, good article.



What an amazing, touching article!


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Anyone for a caption competition?



Dismayed that your team lost at the weekend? Worried that even your team might one day be humbled by the likes of Middlesborough Manchester and Stoke City? Support is here for you, call free on 08000 41 41 41


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't cry wayne.


----------



## agricola (Mar 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Anyone for a caption competition?



"invisible granny"


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 18, 2009)

> Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez has ended speculation over his future at Anfield by signing a new deal that will keep him at the club until 2014.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7951817.stm


----------



## Voley (Mar 18, 2009)

Not a bad time to be negotiating terms with the last two results ...


----------



## mack (Mar 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Not a bad time to be negotiating terms with the last two results ...




And no doubt we'll fuck up against the Villa on Sunday... wonder what the odds are on Barry getting the winner?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 18, 2009)

Did he get the control over transfers he wanted?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2009)

Pleased Rafa is staying


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

Delighted


----------



## big eejit (Mar 19, 2009)

Great news.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2009)

mack said:


> And no doubt we'll fuck up against the Villa on Sunday... wonder what the odds are on Barry getting the winner?



Not gonna happen. Another 4 goals for us hopefully.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Great news.





DRINK? said:


> Delighted



I can see why you are pleased.











First five years have been good. Next five years should be even better. 

Ferguson won't be boss of Utd in five years time. Let's hope his replacement doesn't take five years to win a trophy.

Moyes will probably still be Everton boss in 5 years time and he might even have won a trophy by then.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope Moyes is still at Everton in 5 years, tho I worry that Old Trafford might come calling. Don't think Rafa needs to worry about that.

I can see why Liverpool have extended his contract. They want the stability they see at Old Trafford and Goodison. And it is important to give a manager time to put his plans into action, but it's more important to get the right manager in the first place. And I think you have the wrong man.


----------



## Rollem (Mar 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Did he get the control over transfers he wanted?



i'd say yes seeing as parry is on his way out


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2009)

Who do we want in the draw tomorrow? I'd quite like Bayern Munich, haven't played a German team for a while.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Who do we want in the draw tomorrow? I'd quite like Bayern Munich, haven't played a German team for a while.



got to want Porto...though saying that think Arse are poor at the moment...can see Bayern getting to the final though take your pick from 5 to win it this year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Who do we want in the draw tomorrow? I'd quite like Bayern Munich, haven't played a German team for a while.



United. They're shit.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> United. They're shit.




Beware of what you wish for....


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Beware of what you wish for....



There’s never been a better time to play United…....











"1-0 and you fucked it up". Twice.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> There’s never been a better time to play United…....
> 
> 
> 
> "1-0 and you fucked it up". Twice.



But w3e all know football doesn't always work like that

you'll hammer us 6-2 on agg in the league

we'd play in the champs league and get our revenge and knock you out


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> But w3e all know football doesn't always work like that
> 
> you'll hammer us 6-2 on agg in the league
> 
> we'd play in the champs league and get our revenge and knock you out



Well you would hope that that's how it would pan out wouldn't you? How confident are you of it happening in real life though? 

If 100 Utd fans were asked who they want to draw tomorrow, how many would say Liverpool? I'm guessing about 10 at the most. Liverpool will play Utd in the qtrs or semis this year. I'm convinced of that now. You just better hope it's 3rd time lucky or it's going to be a very bitter pill to swallow. The type that could drive Gary Neville to damage himself in the nuts


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't want Liverpool though no more than I wouldn't want Chelsea, Barca or Bayern....losing to you f*cks would be awful though the risk of that is more than offset at the joy that would arise at knocking you out....

In some ways we're in a win win situation if we draw you....your making out like you've won the world cup after last weekend, the banging on about it is not even irritating now....we are due a result against you so would knock it on the head, knock you out, win the league, another season where Utd end up on top 

what will probably happen is Utd draw porto and go through, you draw Chelsea and go out, Utd go on to win the league and you mugs are left whacking off at pictures of your cup final win that at the end of the day meant f*ck all


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

I've just done  a time travel thing on michaeljfox/torchwoodmeetsstartrek.com and saw the CL draw:

Quarter finals are
Porto vs Bayern  
Man Utd vs Chelsea 
Arsenal vs Barcelona
Villarreal vs Liverpool

Semi finals are
Villarreal/Liverpool vs Porto/Bayern 
Arsenal/Barcelona vs Man Utd/Chelsea 

Looks quite decent to me.


----------



## mack (Mar 19, 2009)

The draw will be fixed - no way does UEFA want four English teams in the semis, expect Chelsea V Liverpool and Man U v Arsenal - with the winners playing each other in the semi.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 19, 2009)

Well cheesy:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I hope Moyes is still at Everton in 5 years, tho I worry that Old Trafford might come calling.



 Why?. For his european experience?. For his attractive brand of football?. Because of all the trophies he's won?.


Very happy that Benitez is staying, there isn't another manager I'd rather have.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why?. For his european experience?. For his attractive brand of football?. Because of all the trophies he's won?.
> 
> 
> Very happy that Benitez is staying, there isn't another manager I'd rather have.



I think that Utd (like Everton) are the type of club that believes in home-grown talent - on and off the field. 

I'm happy you're happy with the old dame. Everyone's happy then. Long may the Anfield(c) pantomime continue!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I think that Utd (like Everton) are the type of club that believes in home-grown talent - on and off the field.



Apart from the Potuguese/Bulgarian/Argentinian/Brazilian/French/Serbian/South Korean players?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Apart from the Potuguese/Bulgarian/Argentinian/Brazilian/French/Serbian/South Korean players?



thats rich coming from a liverpool fan

total number of british & irish players in Liverpools first team squad: 7 English


Utd: 13 english, 1 scottish, 1 welsh, 1 N.I, 2 Irish (not mentioning the 8 GB players out on loan)


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

also how many non GB & Irish captains have Utd had:
1

Non GB managers: 0


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> thats rich coming from a liverpool fan
> 
> total number of british & irish players in Liverpools first team squad: 7 English
> 
> ...



It's patently obvious that Liverpool don't have many British players. I didn't suggest otherwise did I?

Big Eejit said Utd believed in homegrown talent. I merely pointed out that quite a few different nationalities are also represented in their squad. Calm down dear, it's only a sports forum


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> It's patently obvious that Liverpool don't have many British players. I didn't suggest otherwise did I?
> 
> Big Eejit said Utd believed in homegrown talent. I merely pointed out that quite a few different nationalities are also represented in their squad. Calm down dear, it's only a sports forum



*throws egg at Biffo*


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2009)

As internetstalker points out Man ~U and Everton have much more home grown talent than Liverpool (or lots of other Prem clubs). I was just saying that, IMO this makes it more likely that Utd will look to a homegrown manager like Moyes or O'Neil when Ferguson leaves.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> As internetstalker points out Man ~U and Everton have much more home grown talent than Liverpool (or lots of other Prem clubs). I was just saying that, IMO this makes it more likely that Utd will look to a homegrown manager like Moyes or O'Neil when Ferguson leaves.



Martin O'Neill and Mark Hughes are more likely candidates than Moyes from the 'homegrown' bunch. Personally I can see Utd going for a big oversees name like Mourinho, Capello or Ancelotti. Wouldn't rule out Queiroz coming back either.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Martin O'Neill and Mark Hughes are more likely candidates than Moyes from the 'homegrown' bunch. Personally I can see Utd going for a big oversees name like Mourinho, Capello or Ancelotti. Wouldn't rule out Queiroz coming back either.



^^I'd agree with this pretty much


but please, no not Queiroz!!

great coach, but as a manager..no!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> ^^I'd agree with this pretty much
> 
> 
> but please, no not Queiroz!!
> ...



Carlos Queiroz - he's like a taller, darker, handsomer version of Sammy Lee


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 20, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> ^^I'd agree with this pretty much
> 
> 
> but please, no not Queiroz!!
> ...




It'll be Mourinho, if he hasn't gone back to Chelsea as Ferguson stays in the job well into his eighties.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2009)

so what's up with gerrard then? he was in court this morning and the case has been adjourned until it goes to crown court on 3 april. could he go down? could he miss the end of the season if he does?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 20, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> so what's up with gerrard then? he was in court this morning and the case has been adjourned until it goes to crown court on 3 april. could he go down? could he miss the end of the season if he does?



think it has been chucked out....shame would like to see him go down


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> It'll be Mourinho, if he hasn't gone back to Chelsea as Ferguson stays in the job well into his eighties.



I wish

Mourinho has said basically when he's finished winning in italy he's off to win la liga


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 20, 2009)

so we just have to beat chelsea, barcelona then man u to win the champs league again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> As internetstalker points out Man ~U and Everton have much more home grown talent than Liverpool (or lots of other Prem clubs). I was just saying that, IMO this makes it more likely that Utd will look to a homegrown manager like Moyes or O'Neil when Ferguson leaves.



What is this?. How many of Neverton's first team came through the youth system there?


----------



## Voley (Mar 20, 2009)

Brixton Hatter said:


> so what's up with gerrard then? he was in court this morning and the case has been adjourned until it goes to crown court on 3 april. could he go down? could he miss the end of the season if he does?



Assault charged dropped. He still faces a charge of affray.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7954599.stm


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> What is this?. How many of Neverton's first team came through the youth system there?



Hibbert, Osman, Rodwell, Gosling, Vaughan, Anichebe, Baxter for starters. Your turn....


----------



## revol68 (Mar 20, 2009)

If liverpool fans are always claiming Manchester United have just bought the best squad and yet Liverpool have a grand total of 2 that came through the youth system in their regular squad where are they get all these other players from without buying them?

I read somewhere that Benetiz has brought in something like 90 players in his five years, even if the vast majority of them are 4 million a pop no marks that shit adds up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Hibbert, Osman, Rodwell, Gosling, Vaughan, Anichebe, Baxter for starters. Your turn....



Moyes didn't bring through Hibbert, Gosling didn't come through the ranks, he was bought in 2008 and only osman and vaughan out of that lot can be considered first teamers.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2009)

I watched Phil Thompson on Sky Sports News a few weeks back lamenting Liverpool's poor performance at bringing youth players through and contrasting it with the great job that Moyes was doing at Everton. He was probably talking bollox tho. He usually is.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 20, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> so we just have to beat chelsea, barcelona then man u to win the champs league again.



Yup. Simple.
honestly, I reckon we can do it.
We've already beaten Man U this season. Chelsea we have aproven record against in Europe (and the league). Andafter the other Spanish teams performance this season, I can see Barca being highly overated against English teams-and we beat then in europe before. 

I'm not saying I'm certain we're gonna win, but from all the trams that are still in the comp, there isn't one that I don't think we can't beat...


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> but from all the trams that are still in the comp, there isn't one that I don't think we can't beat...




You can say that about EVERY team stilllefft in te competition!


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 20, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Yup. Simple.
> honestly, I reckon we can do it.
> We've already beaten Man U this season. Chelsea we have aproven record against in Europe (and the league). Andafter the other Spanish teams performance this season, I can see Barca being highly overated against English teams-and we beat then in europe before.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm certain we're gonna win, but from all the trams that are still in the comp, there isn't one that I don't think we can't beat...



dunno why they don't bother just giving you the trophy now...looks like its in the bag from that analysis


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> dunno why they don't bother just giving you the trophy now...looks like its in the bag from that analysis


----------



## revol68 (Mar 20, 2009)

for a team that haven't won their domestic title for nearly two decades they sure have a really cocky/deluded shower of fans.

yes liverpool are hard to beat in europe, but then so are nearly all the teams left, it's cup football and youse shouldn't even be looking beyond the chelsea game let alone at beating barca and then United to win the thing, if I heard a United fan saying shit like that i'd tell them to wise the fuck up, and Manchester United are the reigning champions, unbeaten in twenty CL games.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> for a team that haven't won their domestic title for nearly two decades they sure have a really cocky/deluded shower of fans.
> 
> yes liverpool are hard to beat in europe, but then so are nearly all the teams left, it's cup football and youse shouldn't even be looking beyond the chelsea game let alone at beating barca and then United to win the thing, if I heard a United fan saying shit like that i'd tell them to wise the fuck up, and Manchester United are the reigning champions, *unbeaten in twenty CL games.*



Actually, it's 21!!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> for a team that haven't won their domestic title for nearly two decades they sure have a really cocky/deluded shower of fans.
> 
> yes liverpool are hard to beat in europe, but then so are nearly all the teams left, it's cup football and youse shouldn't even be looking beyond the chelsea game let alone at beating barca and then United to win the thing, if I heard a United fan saying shit like that i'd tell them to wise the fuck up, and Manchester United are the reigning champions, unbeaten in twenty CL games.



3 wins in the last 8 too. Very impressive.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 3 wins in the last 8 too. Very impressive.



still reigning champions and undefeated but that's hardly the point, the point is the absurd arrogance ofliverpool fans, Chelsea, Man United, and Barca fans are all five times more modest and grounded than Rafa's shower of brainwashed sycophants and they are teams that have actually won their league and still challenge for the CL.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

revol68 said:


> still reigning champions and undefeated but that's hardly the point, the point is the absurd arrogance ofliverpool fans, Chelsea, Man United, and Barca fans are all five times more modest and grounded than Rafa's shower of brainwashed sycophants and they are teams that have actually won their league and still challenge for the CL.



See you got your bravado back after last weekend. Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 20, 2009)

Chelsea and Barca haven't kicked Man Utd arse recently though, have they?


----------



## N_igma (Mar 20, 2009)

Biffo said:


> See you got your bravado back after last weekend. Nice to hear from you again.





I love how he lies low for a week after his "team" gets beat.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 20, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I love how he lies low for a week after his "team" gets beat.



He was on here last Saturday afternoon/evening but couldn't bring himself to post


----------



## Ungrateful (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyway enough about the poxy Champions league thingy - or that match against Mancunion Rovers, or whatever they called, last weekend - cos this Tuesday is a more important local(-ish) derby, when Liverpool take on the mighty Southport (3rd in the Blue Square North) in the Liverpool Senior Cup semi final, at the cauldron football, the San Siro on the Irish Sea, Haig Avenue. Alright so your sending yer Youth Reserve Girls under 16 B team - still it should be a cup Liverpool should win this season....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Hibbert, Osman, Rodwell, Gosling, Vaughan, Anichebe, Baxter for starters. Your turn....



Quite true.  everton have one of the best youth setups in the country.


----------



## agricola (Mar 20, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Moyes didn't bring through Hibbert, Gosling didn't come through the ranks, he was bought in 2008 and only osman and vaughan out of that lot can be considered first teamers.



Hibbert is still a product of the youth system, even if Moyes didnt bring him through.  As for "only Osman and Vaughan can be considered first teamers" (and btw Osman was part of the same Youth Cup side as Jeffers, Dunne and Hibbert) both Rodwell and Anichebe have played more than Vaughan has this season (and Anichebe has played nearly twice as many games as Vaughan in his career, albeit they have scored the same amount of goals).  

When you add the players that are no longer at the club but who were also products of the youth system - Dunne, Jeffers (now shite, but we did get oodles of cash for him), Michael Ball and (of course) Rooney - the record of our youth system is even more impressive.  

And a good thing too, because without it and the cash it has brought in we would probably be in Division 1.


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought Everton bought Anichebe about two years ago.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 20, 2009)

EddyBlack said:


> I thought Everton bought Anichebe about two years ago.



He went to the same school as I did so I think that counts as being part of our youth system.


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 20, 2009)

big eejit said:


> He went to the same school as I did so I think that counts as being part of our youth system.



He's shit anyway.


----------



## agricola (Mar 20, 2009)

EddyBlack said:


> He's shit anyway.



The Black Kuyt isnt that bad.


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 21, 2009)

Sir Alex is gutted after the result last week I reckon.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like he's been reading this thread:

Ferguson launches new attack on Benítez over big-spending claims

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...uson-rafael-benitez-attack-transfers-spending


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2009)

> And in a new twist to their ongoing feud, the United manager accused his rival of not doing things "correctly".



Aww, diddums.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Looks like he's been reading this thread:
> 
> Ferguson launches new attack on Benítez over big-spending claims
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...uson-rafael-benitez-attack-transfers-spending



Fergie just pointing out what everyone with wit as been saying for quite a while in response to disingenuous Rafa's "poor lil Liverpool" claims. 

Fergie spends bigger on a few top quality or on promising youngsters, Rafa buys lots of meh-diocre mid twenties.

Rafa is like my wee broter being jealous that i got a Snes for christmas whilst he got loads of smaller cheaper presents.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 21, 2009)

To be fair, it's a bit easier to build a team through a less scattergun approach (relying on a few big purchases to supplement the squad you've already spent much time building) and bring youth players through when you've been at the same club since 1927 or whatever it is. 

Fergie's privileged in having such a long rein. If he had started his managerial career so slowly in the premiership era it's likely he'd never have survived to see this success. Fairplay to him, but it's a weak argument and I suspect he knows it.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> To be fair, it's a bit easier to build a team through a less scattergun approach (relying on a few big purchases to supplement the squad you've already spent much time building) and bring youth players through when you've been at the same club since 1927 or whatever it is.
> 
> Fergie's privileged in having such a long rein. If he had started his managerial career so slowly in the premiership era it's likely he'd never have survived to see this success. Fairplay to him, but it's a weak argument and I suspect he knows it.



I don't see how it's a weak argument, his point was that Rafa's poor little me shit was nonsense and it is. Now if Rafa had said United had an advantage because of the continuity and stability afforded by Fergie's long reign he'd have a point but one that doesn't really do anything to undercut Man United's success only highlight's his rivals central role in fantastic husbandry and long term perspective.

It should also be pointed out that it was Fergie who came in and pushed for the development of the United youth system, before him it had fallen into disrepair since the Busby Babes. As for his slow start, well when he joined he wasn't expected to produce a title overnight, Man United hadn't been close to seriously challenging for the title for years and Fergie was brought in with a mind at totally rearranging the club. 

We should also remember Rafa has only won two trophies in his 5 years and the first one of those was with Houllier's team. Fergie delievered the FA Cup and Cup Winners Cup in the same peroid of time at a time when English teams had much much lower expectations in Europe.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Looks like he's been reading this thread:
> 
> Ferguson launches new attack on Benítez over big-spending claims
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...uson-rafael-benitez-attack-transfers-spending



According to the times utd have spent more.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article5946946.ece

This is starting from a stronger postion as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> We should also remember Rafa has only won two trophies in his 5 years and the first one of those was with Houllier's team. Fergie delievered the FA Cup and Cup Winners Cup in the same peroid of time at a time when English teams had much much lower expectations in Europe.


No, benetiz players did play a major part in 05, and winning the champions league in your first season and going on to be the most sucessful club in europe ove the next few years is better than fergie can manage even now.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

well according to the Times who give no break down or sources United have spent a whole 9 million more over 4 years, that's not even a whole Pennant.

I would like to see where the times gets it's figures from because it goes against every breakdown I've saw.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, benetiz players did play a major part in 05, and winning the champions league in your first season and going on to be the most sucessful club in europe ove the next few years is better than fergie can manage even now.



It was Houllier's squad though. Winning the CL is impressive, no doubt about it, however in the context of the time Fergie winning the CWC was as impressive then, afterall English clubs were far behind the rest of Europe because of the ban Liverpool had won for all English teams.

You of course belie your deluded koppite nature by claiming that Rafa has been better than Fergie in Europe since then, overlooking the fact United are infact the champions of europe. No doubt your logic rests on the UEFA statistics, a glaring indictment of your perspective on football, one that mirrors Rafa's playing to the averages approach to football, an approach that will never win league titles.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It was Houllier's squad though. Winning the CL is impressive, no doubt about it, however in the context of the time Fergie winning the CWC was as impressive then, afterall English clubs were far behind the rest of Europe because of the ban Liverpool had won for all English teams.


Players that benetiz brought in played a major part.


revol68 said:


> You of course belie your deluded koppite nature by claiming that Rafa has been better than Fergie in Europe since then, overlooking the fact United are infact the champions of europe. No doubt your logic rests on the UEFA statistics, a glaring indictment of your perspective on football, one that mirrors Rafa's playing to the averages approach to football, an approach that will never win league titles.


My logic rests on the results since Benetiz has took over.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well according to the Times who give no break down or sources United have spent a whole 9 million more over 4 years, that's not even a whole Pennant.
> 
> I would like to see where the times gets it's figures from because it goes against every breakdown I've saw.


And over 30 million more net spend. That's the facts.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Players that benetiz brought in played a major part.
> 
> My logic rests on the results since Benetiz has took over.



It rests on a silly averages system by UEFA, it does not rest on any real measure of success, like I dunno currently holding it, or say being 21 games unbeaten in the Champions League.

As for Rafa's record against Fergies outside of Europe, well how about 2 league titles versus 0 and how about the fact this season has been the first time Rafa has beaten United in the league.

Liverpool fans really are the most deluded shower of shit.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It was Houllier's squad though. Winning the CL is impressive, no doubt about it, however in the context of the time Fergie winning the CWC was as impressive then, afterall English clubs were far behind the rest of Europe because of the ban Liverpool had won for all English teams.
> 
> You of course belie your deluded koppite nature by claiming that Rafa has been better than Fergie in Europe since then, overlooking the fact *United are infact the champions of europe*.




Firstly, aas said many, many times already, the 2005 triumph was built on the likes of Xabi Alonso, Luis Garcia, Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher, all of which came either before or after Mr Houlier. 

Second- This is, in fact, not just about 2005-and-all-that, but also about the 2007 final, the results against Barcelona, Juventus, PSV, AC Milan _and_ Chelsea. Regardless of who is/was the European Champions, you cannot take away the fact that Liverpool, since 2005, have been the best side in Europe. 

But I will agree that in terms of league p[osition this means nothing, but that has more todo with strength in depth.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> And over 30 million more net spend. That's the facts.



well like i said i dunno where the times got it's figures cos they are contradiction to the Guardians and other sources i've seen. Still odd for a Liverpool fan to take the word of Murdoch's mouthpiece over the Guardian.

Even if I were to accept the Times figures, well the 30 million is easily covered by the prize money from winning the league, indeed the spending of Fergie in the past two seasons seems to be funded by this success, without it the Glazers wouldn't be shelling out, they've got debt payments to meet afterall.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Firstly, aas said many, many times already, the 2005 triumph was built on the likes of Xabi Alonso, Luis Garcia, Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher, all of which came either before or after Mr Houlier.
> 
> Second- This is, in fact, not just about 2005-and-all-that, but also about the 2007 final, the results against Barcelona, Juventus, PSV, AC Milan _and_ Chelsea. Regardless of who is/was the European Champions, you cannot take away the fact that Liverpool, since 2005, have been the best side in Europe.
> 
> But I will agree that in terms of league p[osition this means nothing, but that has more todo with strength in depth.



It's a cup competition awarded annually, you don't win shit for having a better statistical average. The best side in Europe is decided by who wins it nothing else.

Manchester United are the best team in England, Europe and the World, that's a fact.

As for Gerrard etc being there from before Houllier, well that was kinda my point, it was that the team that won in Istanbul was on Rafa inherited.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> well like i said i dunno where the times got it's figures cos they are contradiction to the Guardians and other sources i've seen. Still odd for a Liverpool fan to take the word of Murdoch's mouthpiece over the Guardian.


 I just used it as a source, but even the biggest idiot knows that the utd squad is more expensive than liverpools.



revol68 said:


> Even if I were to accept the Times figures, well the 30 million is easily covered by the prize money from winning the league, indeed the spending of Fergie in the past two seasons seems to be funded by this success, without it the Glazers wouldn't be shelling out, they've got debt payments to meet afterall.


True, but remember fergie was breaking the british transfer record before he even won anything, benetiz hasn't.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 21, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> I just used it as a source, but even the biggest idiot knows that the utd squad is more expensive than liverpools.
> 
> 
> True, but remember fergie was breaking the british transfer record before he even won anything, benetiz hasn't.



Fergie has always being willing to pay big for players he really wants, that's no secret. Rafa on the otherhand spends the same on two or three lesser players, if he had as many home grown players in his squad he wouldn't have to waste 4-10 million a pop on fringe players.

And yes United's squad is more expensive but that tells us nothing when you consider that the amount of players Rafa has bought could make two squads.


----------



## mack (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice one Danny - keep it up!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 21, 2009)

Yessssss!

Nice one Fulham.  2-0

Hahahahahaahah


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice one Fulham.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 21, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Fergie has always being willing to pay big for players he really wants, that's no secret. Rafa on the otherhand spends the same on two or three lesser players, if he had as many home grown players in his squad he wouldn't have to waste 4-10 million a pop on fringe players.
> 
> And yes United's squad is more expensive but that tells us nothing when you consider that the amount of players Rafa has bought could make two squads.



I suppose, *four one *reason or another you won't be posting here for another week or *two*!   

(yes, it was worth posting twice)


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

My neighbours are still celebrating


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Manchester United are the best team in England, Europe and the World, that's a fact.



So good they only need to play with nine men.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Manchester United are the best team in England, Europe and the World, that's a fact.



Well, they were last year. They aren't now.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Well, they were last year. They aren't now.



Really? Unbeaten in the Champions League for 21 games, top of the league and they only won the Club World Cup in December before coming home to complete a british record of clean sheets? What very myopic perspectives you have, seems to be as short termist as the media's though atleast they have economic rational for being so fickle.

The media talked Manchester United up to stupid proportions (way beyond what most United fans would have) precisely so they could tear them down when they had the cheek to actually lose a couple of games. If you look back over United title winning seasons they've all had similar or worse blips, all teams do, it's the nature of football.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 22, 2009)

anyone got live stream for this game?


----------



## Discordia (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Really? Unbeaten in the Champions League for 21 games


Villareal, Celtic, Aalborg, Inter. I guess not losing to Inter is OK, though of course they're perennial underachievers. The rest ain't nothing to brag about. The games before that were, yknow, last year. Which is when I said they were the best, no idea why you'd even bring them up. Padding the stat I guess


> , top of the league and they only won the Club World Cup in December before coming home to complete a british record of clean sheets?


No one cares about that cup. And clean sheets don't make you the best team in the world.


> What very myopic perspectives you have, seems to be as short termist as the media's though atleast they have economic rational for being so fickle.


Short termist? I think United were the best team in the world a year ago. Since then, Ronaldo has gradually cared less and less, Berbatov has destroyed their rhythm, and Barcelona have improved immeasurably. So now I think Barcelona are better. That's not myopic.


> The media talked Manchester United up to stupid proportions (way beyond what most United fans would have) precisely so they could tear them down when they had the cheek to actually lose a couple of games. If you look back over United title winning seasons they've all had similar or worse blips, all teams do, it's the nature of football.


Don't know why you keep bringing up the media, I couldn't care less what they say.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Really? Unbeaten in the Champions League for 21 games, top of the league and they only won the Club World Cup in December before coming home to complete a british record of clean sheets? What very myopic perspectives you have, seems to be as short termist as the media's though atleast they have economic rational for being so fickle.
> 
> The media talked Manchester United up to stupid proportions (way beyond what most United fans would have) precisely so they could tear them down when they had the cheek to actually lose a couple of games. If you look back over United title winning seasons they've all had similar or worse blips, all teams do, it's the nature of football.




I might going on the man u post and big up liverpoool, as a sort of _foriegn exchange_ program with you...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

Dirk fucking Kuyt!!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

It's raining goals at Anfield.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 22, 2009)

Fair play, that's some tonking you're giving the Villa.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Fair play, that's some tonking you're giving the Villa.



oh would you just fucking come out as a koppite ffs, it's getting embarrassing now.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> oh would you just fucking come out as a koppite ffs, it's getting embarrassing now.



That's rich coming from you supporting Villa on the Villa thread.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> That's rich coming from you supporting Villa on the Villa thread.



It's quite obvious why a United fan would be cheering on Villa against Liverpool, tarannau on the other hand claims to support no team but clearly has his dick in his hand for the dippers.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> It's quite obvious why a United fan would be cheering on Villa against Liverpool, tarannau on the other hand claims to support no team but clearly has his dick in his hand for the dippers.



Most people have these days though. It's only natural. Best attacking team in the league. Scored more goals than anyone else. Scored 3 or more in a game more than anyone else. They're a joy to watch.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah youse are swashbuckling sexy footballing saucepots all of a sudden, seriously take a wider look at things ffs.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

what a pass by alonso.  best player in the premiership.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 22, 2009)

This is giving you massive goal difference advantage against the Glazerhawks. Forza Bindippers!


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2009)

Fucking superb!     

Title run-in's looking very interesting again.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 22, 2009)

nine goals in two premier games, who needs Keane?


Best performance by liverpool for a long, long time...


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

Not a bad weekend really


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2009)

Not a bad ten days.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Not a bad weekend really



I think myself quite pessimistic person really, so naturally I find myself looking for something that was bad from the past couple of weeks, and I can find nothing, NOTHING, to worry about with Liverpool, teams fit, manager is happy, scoring freely and beating (apparently) the two best teams in the world by a massive margin in the sapce of a few days-great times to be a liverpool fan


----------



## N_igma (Mar 22, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yeah youse are swashbuckling sexy footballing saucepots all of a sudden, seriously take a wider look at things ffs.



Haha revol ya fruit how's that United invincibility now for ya? 

Seriously loving this right now! Definitely back in the hunt! Gerrard is better than Ronaldo this season, no doubt about it.


----------



## agricola (Mar 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> As I have oft said, if the RS win at OT then its on and I probably would expect ("dread" would be a better word) them to win the league.



Bumped for truth.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Not a bad weekend really



Fucking ACE MATE!!!!!!

How did cardiff city do??????


----------



## gabi (Mar 22, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> what a pass by alonso.  best player in the premiership.





Quoted for posterity. Let's review that at the of the end of the season shall we?

United should still walk this. Well played though, looked sharp today.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Quoted for posterity. Let's review that at the of the end of the season shall we?
> 
> United should still walk this. Well played though, looked sharp today.



why wait, who is consistently playing better than him at the moment?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

How can you conclude that gabi 'should' 'walk' it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2009)

What a great performance, nearly firing on all cylinders. Imagine if Torres had decided to get a couple of goals. Utd fans seem to have piped down a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2009)

Great result and no mistake! 
If Liverpool had beaten Middlesbrough things would be really tight at the top. 

Both Man Utd and Liverpool have a similar draw in the PL till the end of the season but Man Utd also have the FA Cup games. 
Chelsea are not out of the equation but they have lost the GD advantage over Liverpool now. 

Gonna be a good end to the season methinks!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Great result and no mistake!
> If Liverpool had beaten Middlesbrough things would be really tight at the top.
> 
> Both Man Utd and Liverpool have a similar draw in the PL till the end of the season but Man Utd also have the FA Cup games.
> ...



innit!!


Great result for Liverpool

They on fooking fire


I do not like this!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> innit!!
> 
> 
> Great result for Liverpool
> ...



Especially the large number of goals.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 23, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Especially the large number of goals.


----------



## bigbry (Mar 23, 2009)

The first time a team has put 4 or more goals past three European Cup Winning clubs in three consecutive games ?

ETA it's not original - someone on bbc.co.uk suggested that last night.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 23, 2009)

bigbry said:


> The first time a team has put 4 or more goals past three European Cup Winning clubs in three consecutive games ?
> 
> ETA it's not original - someone on bbc.co.uk suggested that last night.



Bound to be like. Playing 3 European Cup Winning clubs in a row is an unlikely event in of itself nevermind knocking at least 4 past each.


----------



## purplex (Mar 23, 2009)

A bloke went into a pub yesterday with an elephant...
The barman shouted at the bloke, "Get that fucking thing out of here!"

The bloke replied, "He's no trouble, honest. If he needs a shit, he always goes outside and if there's any damage I'll pay. He's a Liverpool fan you see and he wants to watch the match v Villa on Sky. He does back flips every time they score."

The barman reluctantly agreed, and watched in amazement as the elephant celebrated each of the Scousers's goal with a back flip, landing perfectly each time, causing no damage.

"Fuck me," says the amazed barman. "What does he do when they win the league?"

"I dunno," replied the bloke. "I've only had him for 18 years.


----------



## agricola (Mar 23, 2009)

oh the mancs and their wit


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Great result and no mistake!
> If Liverpool had beaten Middlesbrough things would be really tight at the top.
> 
> Both Man Utd and Liverpool have a similar draw in the PL till the end of the season but Man Utd also have the FA Cup games.
> ...



I was dreading this running since december, I even said to my sister's boyfriend (he's a manc) that the league may not be won by the end of March, but liverpool could lose it. 

Now I may have thought we could beat Man Who, Villa and Madric but never by such a margin.

Fucking great times....


----------



## Sunray (Mar 31, 2009)

Et'o to Liverpool?

25 goals in 27 games for Barca but according to reports, is a pain in the arse in the dressing room?    What do people think of him?


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Et'o to Liverpool?
> 
> 25 goals in 27 games for Barca but according to reports, is a pain in the arse in the dressing room?    What do people think of him?



But of a pre-madona from what I've heard, doesn't seem like a 'Rafa' kind of player.


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> a pre-madona



is that like a Donna Summer then?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 1, 2009)

Pre-madona! Bless!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a way of making a distinction of how things were before Madonna's arrival on the scene.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 1, 2009)

I wasn't aware that the rammar-nazis had infultrated the football bourds


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2009)

Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard has agreed a two-year contract extension that will see him remain at Anfield until 2013. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7980865.stm




> Since signing his new deal, Benitez has been quick to tie down other members of his backroom team.
> 
> Assistant boss Sammy Lee and first team coach Mauricio Pellegrino agreed extensions of at least two years, while goalkeeping coach Xavi Valero, fitness coach Paco de Miguel and chief scout Eduardo Macia have also re-signed.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep good news, chance to go top tomorrow. Looking forward to it, if Villa can manage a draw on Sunday then who knows what will happen, the momentum is definitely with us at the moment.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 3, 2009)

goo interwiew with Rafe on the official website:

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N163881090403-1716.htm


----------



## big eejit (Apr 3, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Yep good news, chance to go top tomorrow. Looking forward to it, if Villa can manage a draw on Sunday then who knows what will happen, the momentum is definitely with us at the moment.



Tho the momentum is hardly with Villa, so a draw's optimistic.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 3, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard has agreed a two-year contract extension that will see him remain at Anfield until 2013.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7980865.stm



Wish they woud get Agger signed up too. Quite concerned he may fuck off this summer.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 3, 2009)

*Liverpool's co-owner Tom Hicks defaults on US$525m loans*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/03/tom-hicks-liverpool-default-loans

Hope he can still afford Gerard etc.


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2009)

Big weekend ahead. I'm hoping the break won't have favoured Man U and we can keep the momentum going. It's great that it's interesting again. A couple of weeks back I'd given up hope entirely, probably wouldn't have been paying much attention tbh. 

I'm not asking for much this weekend, really. Just a Liverpool win, a Man U defeat, the winner in the National and six numbers on the Lottery. Cheers.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2009)

Fuck me that was close!!


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2009)

Wasn't it?  I feel like I've had about three heart attacks! Got there in the end but fucking hell!  

Keeping the pressure on, mind.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on Villa!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 4, 2009)

I've only just found out now, it got to extra time and it wasn't going into the net so I thought f**k this, turned off the stream and went for a nice long walk to clear my head. Vital goal Yossi.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 4, 2009)

Liverpool's 8th injury time goal of the season


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpool's 8th injury time goal of the season



if it wins us the title, then I couldn't care less


----------



## T & P (Apr 5, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpool's 8th injury time goal of the season



Who do they think they are, Manchester United?


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 5, 2009)

Jammy cunts!!

in all fairness, championships are won by winning games like this


I just hope thats not the case for Liverpool


----------



## N_igma (Apr 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> in all fairness, championships are won by winning games like this



United were/are renound for pulling last minute goals out of the bag, it should have been 5 or 6 in all honesty but a win's a win and I am very happy. 

Anyhoo, feels good to be top of the league.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a strange dream last night, Villa will win 3-1 today.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 5, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I had a strange* dream *last night, Villa will win 3-1 today.



dream on


----------



## Sunray (Apr 5, 2009)

Just watched the highlights and Liverpool battered them, 1-0  could easily have been 5-0


----------



## Voley (Apr 5, 2009)

How many times did we hit the post? 5? 6?


----------



## purplex (Apr 5, 2009)

You must be feeling pretty emotionally wrecked after today uh. While theres a mathematical chance though, y'know using the same kind of mathematical logic that says youre the best in europe. Good luck with it mickeys. 
KEEP TURNING THE CORNER.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2009)

purplex said:


> You must be feeling pretty emotionally wrecked after today uh. While theres a mathematical chance though, y'know using the same kind of mathematical logic that says youre the best in europe. Good luck with it mickeys.
> KEEP TURNING THE CORNER.


lol, what a twat.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

Turned out to be a better weekend for Man U in the end, then. Still keeping the pressure on, though. Next weekend's equally vital - games both teams should win but it's so hard to predict atm with Liverpool and Man U both just getting a win in the last few minutes.

All very exciting. A month ago I wouldn't have believed the run-in would've been so good.  

There's the small matter of that pesky Chelsea game mid-week, too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking forward to watching the match tonight in a bar here in Addis Ababa. Apparently most of the footie fans here are Arsenal or Man Utd fans. Wonder how many Liverpool fans there will be tonight. I predict a 3-1 win for us.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2009)

I would like us to make the away leg a good run out for the reserves.

5-0


----------



## Biffo (Apr 8, 2009)

Team for tonight is

Reina
Arbeloa Carra Skrtel Aurellio
Kuyt Alonso Lucas Riera
Gerrard
Torres

Pity Mascherano is suspended but hopefully Lucas will put in a decent performance. I'd be very happy with 1-0.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 8, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Team for tonight is
> 
> Reina
> Arbeloa Carra Skrtel Aurellio
> ...



Yeah, as long as they don't score I'm not bothered. 

Quite happy to have the same old score one at the bridge ad have en men behind the ball, its boring as fuck but alteast it works.


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2009)

Here we go then - hope Liverpool take the game to Chelsea and not play to cautiously.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2009)

1-0


----------



## Numbers (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2009)

Barca already 2 up, looking ominous for Bayern thus far.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2009)

I appreciate you lot will be watching the shite, but there is absolute madness at the Camp Nou - Barca 2 up and absolutely spanking Bayern, they should also have had a penalty but Howard Webb booked Messi for diving and then sent Guardiola off from the touchline.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2009)

agricola said:


> I appreciate you lot will be watching the shite, but there is absolute madness at the Camp Nou - Barca 2 up and absolutely spanking Bayern, they should also have had a penalty but Howard Webb booked Messi for diving and then sent Guardiola off from the touchline.



Looking ominus for everyone else in this competition, they look a class above everyone else.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Looking ominus for everyone else in this competition, they look a class above everyone else.



3-0.  This could easily be five already, after 37 minutes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 8, 2009)

4-0 but messi may be injured


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2009)

agricola said:


> 3-0.  This could easily be five already, after 37 minutes.




are barca that good tonight or are Bayern just shit ?


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2009)

4-0.. wonderful goal, though van Bommel took Messi out with a forearm smash and must get banned after this game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 8, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> are barca that good tonight or are Bayern just shit ?



Barca are quality,this isn't like its a one off performance either.


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> are barca that good tonight or are Bayern just shit ?



The entirity of my answer is "Yes" to that question.  

Van Bommel's foul on Messi is outrageous, but Webb played on as the ball went straight to Henry who stroked it home.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 8, 2009)

should've been 5-0 then!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2009)

1-1 Chelski get the away goal.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2009)

1-2 Chelsea seem to be all over Liverpool .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 8, 2009)

Make that 1-3!


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoops


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha. Ha!

Rafa looks... er, scared


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2009)

Scousers need to get at least a goal back to have any hope at Stamford Bridge next week


----------



## gabi (Apr 8, 2009)

My thoughts are with Phil Collins hating scouse DJs over the long weekend. Someone's gonna get a good glassing for this.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2009)

Chelsea fans are being held back after the game so they don't have to leave at the same time as the Liverpool fans apparently !


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats common at a lot of grounds.

No way back from this, shit defending on two set pieces have undone the team.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Thats common at a lot of grounds.
> 
> No way back from this, shit defending on two set pieces have undone the team.



Never happened when I've been to an away game !


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunray said:


> No way back from this, shit defending on two set pieces have undone the team.



Yep - I thought they had sorted the set piece defending problems,  Mertle was guilty on the first one and Gerrard on the second. 

Aurelio and Reira were both pretty poor down the left, Gerrard was well marked by Essien,  Chelsea deserved the win.

Only thing now is to get an early goal at the Bridge and see what happens.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2009)

Does Rome breathe a small sigh of relief??


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 8, 2009)

Guess we're concentrating on the league, hats off to chelsea,they played great.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2009)

sleaterkinney said:


> Guess we're concentrating on the league



Spin spin spin.....


----------



## big eejit (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Discordia (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't be sad, you would've lost in the next round anyway!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2009)

No complaints here, Chelsea were the better side over the 90 mins, played some brillant football. Tall order to progress, though got a funny feeling United won't either.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah well. Glad I was out at another match. Great result for Chelsea. Barca v Porto final by the looks of it.


----------



## harpo (Apr 8, 2009)

Lucas was just shite.  Why did he stay on?  Mascherano would have made the game a different one, his ban was a disaster for us tonight.  Benayoun too little too late, we'd lost all confidence by then.  It'll be a sombre drive home down the A565 for Stevie tonight. 

Maybe we can pull another 5-0 stunna out of the bag next week.?


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 8, 2009)

harpo said:


> Lucas was just shite.  Why did he stay on?  Mascherano would have made the game a different one, his ban was a disaster for us tonight.  Benayoun too little too late, we'd lost all confidence by then.  It'll be a sombre drive home down the A565 for Stevie tonight.
> 
> Maybe we can pull another 5-0 stunna out of the bag next week.?



Without the ndistracion of europe we can consetratte with the league, I'd rather have that then europe anyday


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 9, 2009)

N_igma said:


> No complaints here, Chelsea were the better side over the 90 mins, played some brillant football. Tall order to progress, though got a funny feeling United won't either.




Says it all....living vicariously through UTd.....didn't watch last night though was I right? Essien sitting on Gerrard = Liverpool with no creativity?....simple stuff


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats Liverpool and Utd out of the champs league!


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thats Liverpool and Utd out of the champs league!



We can but hope.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thats Liverpool and Utd out of the champs league!



I wouldn't write either of them off to be honest....have to fancy Porto and Chelsea though if Utd can pick it up they can beat anyone on their day and Liverpool are not beyond getting a couple of early goals at Chelsea and then its all up in the air.....

BArca look good mind though lets not forget Wolfsberg put 5 past Bayern on the weekend, though saying I heard that Barca if they'd wanted could have scored 8


----------



## g force (Apr 9, 2009)

As a neutral it was absorbing...when Torres scored I was wondering how Hiddink would respond - no idea what he told them but they looked a different team to the Chelsea i've seen recently. They looked determined alebit helped by Liverpool's inability to deal with stuff in the air.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 9, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Without the ndistracion of europe we can consetratte with the league, I'd rather have that then europe anyday



I thought Rafa was meant to be a genius in Europe to make up for being such a duffer in the league?


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> We can but hope.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 9, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thats Liverpool and Utd out of the champs league!



Nah, Utd are still in with a decent chance, whereas Liverpool are really up against it - they could do to Chelsea what they did to us in our own back yard not so many weeks ago?

I wouldn't write either off, particularly Utd. That said, it's not unfeasible that neither will come out with anything meaningful from this season.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 9, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> BArca look good mind though lets not forget Wolfsberg put 5 past Bayern on the weekend, though saying I heard that Barca if they'd wanted could have scored 8



They would've had 5 if Howard Webb wasn't a tool (booking Messi for diving when it was a blatant penalty), and had a couple other great chances.

In the first half. 

The second half they clearly took their foot off the gas and just played keep ball, and still had a few pretty good chances.


----------



## marshall (Apr 9, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Ah well. Glad I was out at another match. Great result for Chelsea. Barca v Porto final by the looks of it.



Eh? Arsenal/Barca for sure.


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done Chelsea.  Not much hope of us pulling this one back, I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Never happened when I've been to an away game !



Happens all the time mate, especially when there's big away followings. Considering both sets of supporters would both have been heading back to London afterwards, probably best to let the Liverpool fans get a head start.

Nice one Chelsea


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 11, 2009)

back on form so far hey?
2:0
wonder will Torres get the hatrick..


----------



## Sunray (Apr 11, 2009)

Blackburn are terrible.

Its that their reserve side?

4-0

Correction, Blackburn are fucking appalling!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 11, 2009)

top of the league..
4:0
............
c'mon sunderland!


----------



## Voley (Apr 11, 2009)

4 nil.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 11, 2009)

What goal from Torres, goal of the season contender


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2009)

Bloody RS, I had you down for 5-0 today.  SCUM.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool played fantastic, though I can't believe a Big Sam side would be so gutless and lazy.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Liverpool played fantastic, though I can't believe a Big Sam side would be so gutless and lazy.



First half was good but most of the second half was very frustrating until the last 10 mins.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 11, 2009)

Yess!!

Thank you Sunderland.  

Come on, keep going!


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2009)

What a dive by Berbs. Clearly doesn't want to be outdone by his captain!


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay! C'mon Sunderland, get another!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2009)

Discordia said:


> What a dive by Berbs. Clearly doesn't want to be outdone by his captain!



it wasn't a foul but it wasn't a dive either you muppet, unless berba trapped his own boot off.


----------



## gabi (Apr 11, 2009)

Why the hell are u discussing united on this shitty thread?


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> it wasn't a foul but it wasn't a dive either you muppet, unless berba trapped his own boot off.



I didn't see any contact and he seemed to fall late. If his boot fell off I apologise to him.

He's still shit though.


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why the hell are u discussing united on this shitty thread?


err ... because the result affects Liverpool ...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 11, 2009)

shite 2:1 now...


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2009)

Looked like a very emotional day at Anfield. Alan Hansen looked pretty shaken throughout all of MOTD. Any footage of that day still fills me with horror and anger.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 12, 2009)

NVP said:


> Looked like a very emotional day at Anfield. Alan Hansen looked pretty shaken throughout all of MOTD. Any footage of that day still fills me with horror and anger.



probably one of the 'best' interviews I've ever seen:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/football_focus/7994049.stm


----------



## handy1 (Apr 12, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> probably one of the 'best' interviews I've ever seen:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/football_focus/7994049.stm



You can see how much it affected them both,couldn't hold back tears when Aldridge spoke of the 10 year old boy having his life support turned off


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> probably one of the 'best' interviews I've ever seen:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/football_focus/7994049.stm



Thanks for posting that steveo. I hadn't seen it. Again, tough to watch but I'm pleased that this interview mentioned the fight for justice. I felt that MOTD ignored that apart from one comment in the Steven Gerrard interview - it's obviously something that Hansen and Aldridge feel very strongly about.

It still bewilders me, Hillsborough. Fucking awful.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Gonna be a really interesting game tonight I think. 
Even as a (loose) suppoter of LFC I think the chances of them pulling out a winning result are pretty low. 

However this is has the potential to be a great match as LFC have nothing to lose here. They will no doubt throw everything including the kitchen sink at Chelsea and while they need at least a 1-3 win in 90mins to stand a chance it is possible.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Either side to win on penalties is 90-1 odds 

Worth a £1 bet on each?


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2009)

The only way it can go to penalties is if the score is exactly 3-1 to Liverpool AET ... 90-1 though ... worth a quid maybe!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

magneze said:


> The only way it can go to penalties is if the score is exactly 3-1 to Liverpool AET ... 90-1 though ... worth a quid maybe!



The odds are probably pretty accurate. 
£2 outlay though so not a big risk.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 14, 2009)

It's the sort of bet my dad would put a tenner on.

Don't have great expectations for tonight (because I hate Dickens) lol seriously though, tall order, if we pull through then great but if we don't then we can focus more on the league.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

N_igma said:


> focus more on the league



Agreed.
The CL is fucking Mickey Mouse these days


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Either side to win on penalties is 90-1 odds
> 
> Worth a £1 bet on each?


Who is doing 90-1 on that? you've tempted me into a flutter on this ...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Paddypower


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2009)

cheers


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Agreed.
> The CL is fucking Mickey Mouse these days



My step-dad can't understand why liverpool fans in particular can just disreguard one competitoin for another.

His argument is that at the beginning of the season Liverpool would have realistically wanted to be in he quarters of the European Cup, which is true, my argument was that we could've won in europe, the league and fa cup _and_ done the double over United, but if at the end of may we STILL haven't won the league then everything else would have been pointless.

Then again my step-dad is a Heats and Everton fan (he's Irish) and there hasn't benn much success on either parts for many, many, many, years...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 14, 2009)

lovely lovely..
2 more now..


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2009)

Unreal game tonight. Could've gone either way right up to the last 5 minutes.  We've not got the result tonight but we've had some amazing games this season.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 14, 2009)

Good, good game. Benitez has got to regret taking Torres off now.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 17, 2009)

Liverpool furious at Charles Itandje's antics at Hillsborough service

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/17/charles-itandje-hillsborough-service-liverpool

What a tit.


----------



## magneze (Apr 17, 2009)

That link needs a login? Can you c+p the relevant bit?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Good, good game. Benitez has got to regret taking Torres off now.



Why? They score two goals as soon as he left the pitch. He wasn't in the game after the first ten minutes.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Liverpool furious at Charles Itandje's antics at Hillsborough service
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/17/charles-itandje-hillsborough-service-liverpool
> 
> What a tit.



54mins 40 secs in  http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/media/freeclip_memorialservice_150409_high.asx

Shit goalie. Shit bloke. Adios.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 17, 2009)

_and_ the pantomime continues....

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5199884,00.html



Seriously boys, its getting beyond a joke now, personally I don't see what everyones problem is, Liverpool go two up, Rovers don't look likely to score rafa signal to the team that theres no point trying to go for more goals (even if they did in the end) and liverpool go on to win. 


slow news day or something...


----------



## Biffo (Apr 17, 2009)

_.....The Spaniard shrugged his shoulders and crossed his hands after Liverpool's second goal, with Allardyce claiming it was "disrespectful and quite humiliating", and Ferguson is in agreement.

“When Liverpool scored their second goal he signalled as if the game was finished. I do not think Sam deserved that”._

What does that even mean? Quite ironic really given Allardyce was quoted in the press a few days before the game saying "Rafa likes a moan". 

Hope the square-headed twat did feel humiliated. As for Slur Alex, he's not cracking up is he?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 17, 2009)

They don't call him "Big Sam" for nothing!


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Biffo said:


> _.....The Spaniard shrugged his shoulders and crossed his hands after Liverpool's second goal, with Allardyce claiming it was "disrespectful and quite humiliating", and Ferguson is in agreement.
> 
> “When Liverpool scored their second goal he signalled as if the game was finished. I do not think Sam deserved that”._
> 
> ...



From a personal point of view, i like it the way Rafa seems to intentially aim just for the win rathewr than battering a team. 
I think it keeps the squad quite level and relativly humble. I remember Gerrard after the Villa game that he was worried that rafa was gonna take him off after his second and not let him score his hat trick. 

But on the flipside I do like the occational walk-over especially against Rovers (who are far far more deluded than any other team in the prem) and provential teams like Manchester United.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

The ironic thing is that everyone - well anyone who watches football (except Mike Basssett and Taggart) - knows that Rafa doesn't do celebrations. Liverpool stuck 4 on Utd and Madrid then 5 on Villa and Rafa didn't raise a smile once. Martin Tyler's monkey made a big point of it after the Villa game - showing Benitez' deadpan expression after each goal went in. Liverpool were 3-0 at half time up on the 5th placed team in the league and yet not a hint of celebration or complacency from the manager. 2-0 up on the mighty Blackburn and it's a contemptuous 'game over' expression is it? Fuck off you silly twats.

On a different matter......

Dalglish back at Anfield?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

big eejit said:


> They don't call him "Big Sam" for nothing!



Big Sam or Fat Sam? We all know whose bitch he is this week though eh?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Big Sam or Fat Sam? We all know whose bitch he is this week though eh?



I saw that on RAWk and spat my coffee out!!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I saw that on RAWk and spat my coffee out!!



God bless the Art Vandelay thread eh? Genius


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> 54mins 40 secs in  http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/media/freeclip_memorialservice_150409_high.asx
> 
> Shit goalie. Shit bloke. Adios.



I only caught the footage on the BBC site.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/8005039.stm

But. Jesus. That's some dire music, in the guy's defence.


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> _As for Slur Alex, he's not cracking up is he?_


_

Nope - I wouldn't think so, looking at the league table._


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nope - I wouldn't think so, looking at the league table.




I think looking at the league table is the problem for the bacon faced one. He's got the fear


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Dalglish back at Anfield?



Meh, theres like sotries lie this every year-ever since rafa said he would constnly ask his predicessors for advise if he thought he needed too-so I tend not to pay much attention to them.


On the flipside, it would do Rafa a load of good to have some one like the King just to cast his eyes over a couple of things every so often.


----------



## mack (Apr 18, 2009)

I think Dalglish keeping an eye on the youth academy is the best thing for the club, we've hardly had any British youth players coming through that have been good enough for the first team, Spearing is the only one I can think of at the moment that could maybe make a breakthrough. 

Also in the future if Platini and Uefa have their 6+5 scheme then we're going to be a bit short of any quality players.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

mack said:


> I think Dalglish keeping an eye on the youth academy is the best thing for the club, we've hardly had any British youth players coming through that have been good enough for the first team, Spearing is the only one I can think of at the moment that could maybe make a breakthrough.
> 
> Also in the future if Platini and Uefa have their 6+5 scheme then we're going to be a bit short of any quality players.



Stephen Darby the young right back has got more chance of breaking through to the first team to be honest. They've both had a few first team appearances this season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 20, 2009)

Written by a Gooner, this is ace

*Big Sam's Diary*

That Rafael Benitez. Rafa they call him. Goatee beard, whatever that is. Not like mutton chops. No, not a manly beard. Not facial hair. Not like my moustache. I miss my moustache. Mr Ferguson though, Mr Ferguson, said it tickled. Gave him a rash. Leant it to Phil at Hull.

Standing. Standing aloof in 'his' technical area. 'His' like he owns it. Staring at 'his' players. 'His' like he owns them. Staring at my players. Does he want to own them? Not likely says Big Sam. Big Sam, too big for England. The FA, too scared, too scared about what Big Sam can offer. Too scared of 4:5:1 with Upson up front. Matty Upson, big, strong. Manly, leading the line.

There he is. The Spaniard. In Big Sam's country. Applauding a goal. By Torres. Another Spaniard. He were imported. Imported into Big Sam's country. The arch of the ball. Leaving his boot. Leaving Robinson, my Robinson, staring at the English sun. Flat-footed like a bobby. A bobby on t'beat. Don't see many of them nowadays.

The noise. The noise of northern men. Northern men and women. Celebrating. Celebrating a goal. Scored by a Spaniard against an English 'keeper. England's best 'keeper. The horror. The horror. Horrible. Treason.

And then. More. The cross. The header. The score. In bold. Spain two. England Nil. Big Sam's England. And there he is. The Spaniard with his facial hair and note book. He's looking at Big Sam. He's looking at me. Past me. Or at me.

Looking. Smiling. Mocking Big Sam! Him! Mocking Big Sam! The arms. Moving. The Smile. The language! Si!? Todo bien?! Todo bien?!!! A chocolate bar?! That's a chocolate bar! He's shouting foreign bloody chocolate bars at me! I half-choke on my Boddington's! Game over. That's what he's saying. Game over Big Sam! Hidden in that language. Game over. He's mocking me. I look to Benni.

Benni. Benni McCarthy. McCarthy. Like Big Mick down t'road. South African. Practically British. A war there. You know? Boars or summat. A war about pigs? Wasn't that to do wit' Cuba? I look to Benni. Benni's waiting. Benni's a striker. He's pleading with his eyes. He's pleading with that raised finger. 'Play me Big Sam.' 'Play me.' We lock steely eyes. I placate him with crossed arms. Strong, crossed arms. 'Samba'll do a job Benni. Samba'll do it.' I say. I say with my arms. I say with my shrugged shoulders. There's still time. 55 minutes. No need for Benni. Samba'll do it.

I march back to give the fouth official advice. 'I could have been England manager!' I tell him. He stares. He's laughing. They're all laughing. Hateful. Spiteful. Mocking me. Mocking Big Sam. Bile rises. I march to t'bench. I almost trip, almost stumble over Winston. Winston. Winston the whippet. My whippet. Big Sam's whippet. 

It's over. The Spaniard won. Beat me, beat me; Big Sam. four nothing. Cheated. They all do. Foreigners. I can't abide cheaters. Can't abide players who go around, go around like they own the place. I tell El Hadji. El Hadji agrees. He were booed. Mocked. They all mock. They mock Big Sam and his British Blackburn Rovers. Andre agrees. As does Morten. Never cheats, that Morten. Zurab. Zurab, a strapping lad from Rangers. Rangers in Scotland. British Scotland. He agrees. As does Carlos. Carlos. Funny lad. Says he's chilly. I give him me cap. A cap and a Woodbine.

The FA. I'll go t'FA. Mocking me he were. Taunting. Teasing. Terrible behaviour. Undermined me. Undermined me 4:5:1 with no recognised strikers. Mocked me. I phone Phil. I phone Brian Horten. Spaniards. All of 'em. Mocking. Spitting. I hate that. El Hadji agrees. We all agree. Mocking. Malevolent.

Big Sam'll be back. You'll see.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Management bickering aside I am not sure how tonights game will go. 

Arsenal are on a pretty good run and have a lot less to lose in terms of league position but have a shot at a better result. Liverpool must know that if they lose tonight it leaves their chances of winning the league to be pretty much gone.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Management bickering aside I am not sure how tonights game will go.
> 
> Arsenal are on a pretty good run and have a lot less to lose in terms of league position but have a shot at a better result. Liverpool must know that if they lose tonight it leaves their chances of winning the league to be pretty much gone.



No Gerrard for Pool. No Adebayor and Van Persie for the Arse. Gonna be tight but Liverpool will want it more. A draw would not surprise me but a win is a must.

Sleater - that Peace-esque piece is quality isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Liverpool to come from behind and win - 9/1


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm hoping for a Arsenal win (you won't hear me say that often) or a draw


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool to come from behind and win - 9/1



LOL

I bet most teams would get a much better price then 9/1


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2009)

Should be a good game tonight - both teams playing well atm. Pretty tense about this one, I've gotta be honest. Got to win, simple as that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2009)

A must win. 2-0 for us.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

it'll most probably be 2-1

which way round?

fuck knows but it'll be 2-1


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

I see http://www.iraqgoals.net/ advertising the game for those of us not lining Murcocks pockets

Glad to see Dalglish back in the fold..
C'mon the Pool!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

Still can't believe I bet on 4-4 @ 500-1 in the Liverpool v Chelsea match


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool to come from behind and win - 9/1



Liverpool to come from behind and win 9-1


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2009)

spartacus mills said:


> Liverpool to come from behind and win 9-1



Odds?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

*YAYYYY*


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 21, 2009)

Come on Gooners!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 21, 2009)

And again!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 21, 2009)

fuckery


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> *YAYYYY*



A tad premature?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

classic game this eh


----------



## mack (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet Baby Jesus


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 21, 2009)

come on the pool


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

feckin hell......
cmon de pool...........


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 21, 2009)

alan: who do you fancy?
mark: britney
alan: what even with all the weight she has put on?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

The poo do get involved in some classic games, don't they


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2009)

Fucking lunacy


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 21, 2009)

off the line!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> A tad premature?


----------



## mack (Apr 21, 2009)

Fuckin unreal!!!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 21, 2009)

ive stopped breathing


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 21, 2009)

Heh-he.

This is great stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 21, 2009)

*sigh*

still man u have to play arsenal


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic game.

I know the purists will point to the comedy defending from both sides, but it was the sort of game you never wanted to end.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 21, 2009)

That's it, it's all over


----------



## mack (Apr 21, 2009)

Well that was a rollercoaster of emotions.. I was gonna post earlier that this will be the first chance I've had to see Arshavin... and wondered just how good he is.. bloody hell he's got an accurate shot, just hope he does us a favour or four at Man U.

Great game, glad of the point.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

You'd never get a match like that in Serie A between the big teams.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2009)

Game of the season. Incredible.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

feck me..
should have won that 26 shots...... 14 on target
12 corners..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> Game of the season. Incredible.



Prem game or game full stop?


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2009)

Jesus, I think I've had about 5 heart attacks! 

Amazing game, probably not enough for us but incredible to watch nonetheless. 

Can't help wondering what sort of a game Arsenal'll give Man U when they meet ... wishful thinking on my part, probably but I live in hope ...

I think I'm gonna give up supporting Liverpool with the way they're playing these days though - they've taken about ten years off my life in the last two weeks alone.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Prem game or game full stop?


Game full stop. I watched Chelsea Liverpool last week - this was even better. We could do with winning though!


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still can't believe I bet on 4-4 @ 500-1 in the Liverpool v Chelsea match



shoulda done it again

pleased about the result

gutted i missed the game


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

Much better game than the Chelsea 4-4 because Liverpool battered Arsenal from start to finish. That said, to not win a game where you score 4 and the opposition has 5 shots on target is piss poor. 

Well done Arsenal. Even with 3 or 4 key players out they looked awesome.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 22, 2009)

Rafa Benitez has clearly been stung by his 'overly cautious' tag.

Middlesbrough 	2 - 0 	Liverpool 	33,724 	English Premier League

From that abject defeat.


Mar. '09 	STATUS	Home	SCORE	Away	ATT.	Competition
Tue. 3 	Final 	Liverpool 	2 - 0 	Sunderland 	41,587 	English Premier League
Tue. 10 	Final 	Liverpool 	4 - 0 	Real Madrid 	42,550 	UEFA Champions League
Sat. 14 	Final 	Manchester United 	1 - 4 	Liverpool 	75,569 	English Premier League
Sun. 22 	Final 	Liverpool 	5 - 0 	Aston Villa 	44,131 	English Premier League
Sat. 4 	Final 	Fulham 	0 - 1 	Liverpool 	25,661 	English Premier League
Wed. 8 	Final 	Liverpool 	1 - 3 	Chelsea 	42,543 	UEFA Champions League
Sat. 11 	Final 	Liverpool 	4 - 0 	Blackburn Rovers 	43,466 	English Premier League
Tue. 14 	Final 	Chelsea 	4 - 4 	Liverpool 	38,286 	UEFA Champions League
Tue. 21 	Final UK 	Liverpool 	 4 - 4  	Arsenal

Thats 29 goals in 10 games.  Might have surrendered the league, but still very entertaining to watch.  

Is Kevin Kegan wearing a Sammy Lee disguise?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 22, 2009)

Well there's no debating who were the better team. An excillerating game, thoroughly enjoyed it. I still think we have a chance. A slim one at that.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/apr/21/ray-kennedy-appeal-liverpool-arsenal
Nice gesture,and well done to Karl Coppack as well


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Still can't believe I bet on 4-4 @ 500-1 in the Liverpool v Chelsea match





internetstalker said:


> shoulda done it again



I know... 

Bet on 4-4 @ 500-1 in the Liverpool v Chelsea match
Should have bet on 4-4 @ 500-1 in the Chelsea V Liverpool 
And again last night 

Oh well....


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/apr/21/ray-kennedy-appeal-liverpool-arsenal
> Nice gesture,and well done to Karl Coppack as well



Indeed. I went to Ray Kennedy's testimonial at Highbury and had wondered how he was getting on. I'd assumed the testimonial had seen him right. I hadn't heard about this campaign until last night. Nice one, Coppack.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2009)

As long as Arsenal can put four past Man Utd then maybe this won't have been such a bad result.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2009)

NVP said:


> Indeed. I went to Ray Kennedy's testimonial at Highbury and had wondered how he was getting on. I'd assumed the testimonial had seen him right. I hadn't heard about this campaign until last night. Nice one, Coppack.


Different times eh? a player of his quality playing now would be paid a shedload of money.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> As long as Arsenal can put four past Man Utd then maybe this won't have been such a bad result.


Will lightening strike twice?We've got to play Chelsea at home as well,so we could/should have a big say on the title race.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 22, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> As long as Arsenal can put four past Man Utd then maybe this won't have been such a bad result.



can't see Utd defending as poorly as you lot were last night....not in a million years...Carra is awesome


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> can't see Utd defending as poorly as you lot were last night....not in a million years...Carra is awesome



Ahem! Man U 1 Liverpool 4


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/apr/21/ray-kennedy-appeal-liverpool-arsenal
> Nice gesture,and well done to Karl Coppack as well



Nice one, Ray kennedy was my footballing hero as a lad, an unbelievable talent, even in that Liverpool squad. 

I remember one goal (cup winners cup q-f??) where he was in an utterly impossible position, made to cross but swung the ball over the keepers head and into the back of the net. Sublime.  Much later he admitted that he'd meant to pass, and had just fucked it up, but still, an unbelievable goal


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 22, 2009)

hey up..


> Liverpool legend Kenny Dalglish says he has not been approached about returning to Anfield but admits he would be happy to take up a role with his old club.


bbc

feck i thought he was back...


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article6157813.ece

this could be quite the coup....


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

and, unlike with Heinze, the drunkard couldn't actually do a thing to stop it.

It'd be worth it just to piss him off


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

belboid said:


> and, unlike with Heinze, the drunkard couldn't actually do a thing to stop it.
> 
> It'd be worth it just to piss him off



Exactly, hes the pefect signing, can score goals, can play on the wing AND it will piss all tne Man Who fans-perfect


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2009)

Isnt the asking price something mad like £22 million though?


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

it's 'only' £22mill i think - the 32 is how much he'd have cost united


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

He'll only go if utd let him go....if they want him badly enough he'll stay...I like the guy though wouldn't be the end of the world, no doubt we'd get someone better anyway


----------



## revol68 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Tevez too but I do think he's just not all that technically, his first touch can be shite and he is often poor at distributing, holding play up too long, something which dickheads attack Berbatov for despite the fact Berbatov actually is very good at moving the ball on, he just happens to look like he's at half pace all the time (much like Carrick).


----------



## gabi (Apr 24, 2009)

> “But I believe that he can see that we are the better side and that we’re very close to United. "



From that Times story... 

Erm, no you fat cruise ship entertainer in waiting, you're not the better side. If you were you'd be winning the league and still in with a shout in Europe. Like, er...

Fucking idiot. With the money you guys have laid out you should be doing a hell of a lot better. Keep offering him big new contracts though boys, you'll never win the league with him in charge!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> From that Times story...
> 
> Erm, no you fat cruise ship entertainer in waiting, you're not the better side. If you were you'd be winning the league and still in with a shout in Europe. Like, er...
> 
> Fucking idiot. With the money you guys have laid out you should be doing a hell of a lot better. Keep offering him big new contracts though boys, you'll never win the league with him in charge!




he also believes his goatee is the epitome of class and makes him look a right bobby dazzler....

thinking about it all his opinions and what he believes are rendered invalid by virtue of his chosen facial hair


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> From that Times story...
> 
> Erm, no you fat cruise ship entertainer in waiting, you're not the better side. If you were you'd be winning the league and still in with a shout in Europe. Like, er...
> 
> Fucking idiot. With the money you guys have laid out you should be doing a hell of a lot better. Keep offering him big new contracts though boys, you'll never win the league with him in charge!




ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 24, 2009)

Stevie G is out for Saturdays Hull game...


----------



## gabi (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/table/default.stm


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> From that Times story...
> 
> Erm, no you fat cruise ship entertainer in waiting, you're not the better side. If you were you'd be winning the league and still in with a shout in Europe. Like, er...
> 
> Fucking idiot. With the money you guys have laid out you should be doing a hell of a lot better. Keep offering him big new contracts though boys, you'll never win the league with him in charge!



<giggles> are you on the fergie juice this early?


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............



highlight of Liverpools season. Unlike ours whch will include more silverwear!!


----------



## gabi (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the way the shite fans are looking on scoring Tevez as a 'coup'. The guy can't make our starting lineup for god's sake. Take him. I've no idea how you'd fit him in to your chronically unbalanced side, but have a go...!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> highlight of Liverpools season. Unlike ours whch will include more silverwear!!



highlight of the past 3 seasons I reckon....poor ol dippers


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> highlight of Liverpools season. Unlike ours whch will include more silverwear!!



Come back to me in May and I *might* agree, but at the moment you've only won the Carling Cup.....
...I'd rather come end the season knowing we've beaten united 4-1 then know I could have one 4 trophy and end up with the one no-one wants....


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> I like the way the shite fans are looking on scoring Tevez as a 'coup'. The guy can't make our starting lineup for god's sake.



only cos you've got a sulky drunk for a manager. Berbatov _might_ work out to be the better player for you long term, but he isn't at the moment.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Come back to me in May and I *might* agree, but at the moment you've only won the Carling Cup.....
> ...I'd rather come end the season knowing we've beaten united 4-1 then know I could have one 4 trophy and end up with the one no-one wants....



Indeed. Barcelona for the Champion's League, Everton for the FA cup and us for the Premiership.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Indeed. Barcelona for the Champion's League, Everton for the FA cup and us for the Premiership.



My sister's boyfirned is a united fan and he is genuinely scareed that that might happen...It would probably make my life!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Indeed. Barcelona for the Champion's League, Everton for the FA cup and us for the Premiership.



unlikely.... lower odds on utd doing the double again than liverpool winning the league...


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> My sister's boyfirned is a united fan and he is genuinely scareed that that might happen...It would probably make my life!



Loser


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quite, he's Man United from Bristol fan after all.....


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2009)

I was wondering where all the Utd fans had gone, it seems that now it looks like they will win the league again they have reappeared after their long post-home spanking by the shite hiatus, refreshed and ready to talk down the opposition.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> I was wondering where all the Utd fans had gone, it seems that now it looks like they will win the league again they have reappeared after their long post-home spanking by the shite hiatus, refreshed and ready to talk down the opposition.



wasn't much you could say was there...a dignified retreat whilst the pool fans whacked off and enjoyed the highlight of their season...one swallow and all that


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> ...one swallow ...


is all it takes fergs to down a bottle of talisker??


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> wasn't much you could say was there...a dignified retreat whilst the pool fans whacked off and enjoyed the highlight of their season...one swallow and all that



I dunno you've won fuck all yet


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> I dunno you've won fuck all yet



not strictly true....we have won the Carling cup, the world club cup and the Charity shield ;-)....much more than you lot...interestingly we have won these whilst getting to the top of the prem and still being in Europe...


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> not strictly true....we have won the Carling cup, the *world cup* and the Charity shield....much more than you lot...interestingly we have won these whilst getting to the top of the prem and still being in Europe...


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> not strictly true....we have won the Carling cup, the world club cup and the Charity shield ;-)....much more than you lot...interestingly we have won these whilst getting to the top of the prem and still being in Europe...



World Cup? What? Man Utd constitute a nation now, do they?


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

a slip of the fingers....actually thinking about it if we were allowed in it, we would probably win...so would a few clubs I guess


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, right.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> Yeah, right.



bet teams would... I can't think of too many international teams that boast better starting 11's, add in the fact that club teams train and play together week in week out and  I'd go with the club teams


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> not strictly true....we have won the Carling cup, the world club cup and the Charity shield ;-)




Christ, must be getting a nose bleed with calibre of that trophy haul....


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Christ, must be getting a nose bleed with calibre of that trophy haul....




Trophies are trophies...once you've got that winning habit and all....christ if you don't spawn the league that will be 3 years without zip....not biggies granted but got to be better than the big haul of f*ck all you boys have won recently


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Trophies are trophies...once you've got that winning habit and all....christ if you don't spawn the league that will be 3 years without zip....not biggies granted but got to be better than the big haul of f*ck all you boys have won recently



_Win nothing_ or _win something with the global disinterest of the 'World Club Chapionship'?_

still happy with 4-1 if I'm honest


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> _Win nothing_ or _win something with the global disinterest of the 'World Club Chapionship'?_
> 
> still happy with 4-1 if I'm honest



each to their own...hope you get spanked tomorrow and torres gets injured. Have a nice weekend you scouse bum fingerers


----------



## revol68 (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> _Win nothing_ or _win something with the global disinterest of the 'World Club Chapionship'?_
> 
> still happy with 4-1 if I'm honest



As much as I hate Liverpool it really is depressing if a once proud and historic club has it's fans reduced to being content a beating United in a league match whilst winning fuck all, have youse turnt into City or something?

When Liverpool were kicking arse in the 80's United often beat them but never got a sniff of a title, thank fuck the club weren''t content with such pathetic bragging rights.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> As much as I hate Liverpool it really is depressing if a once proud and historic club has it's fans reduced to being content a beating United in a league match whilst winning fuck all, have youse turnt into City or something?
> 
> When Liverpool were kicking arse in the 80's United often beat them but never got a sniff of a title, thank fuck the club weren''t content with such pathetic bragging rights.



like I keep on saying the title isn't won yet, so it could be four-one and the title


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> like I keep on saying the title isn't won yet, so it could be four-one and the title



They obviously disagree, as they now feel safe enough to return to their snide, mocking ways about how you lot havent won anything in three years.  Rest assured though, as one imagines if Robbie Keane et al turn them over at the Theatre of Wank (which is not that unlikely, given how badly Utd have been playing) there will be another sudden outbreak of nervous silence.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 24, 2009)

I wasn't silent thank you very much.

And yes the title is certainly not in the bag yet I was merely pointing out how small time it was that steveo87  would be happy enough with the 4-1 win over United instead of silverware this season.

I don't know if you watched the match on wednesday night but United certainly weren't poor, they were knocking the ball around brilliantly and created plenty of chances, with better fininshing it could have been 8.


----------



## mack (Apr 24, 2009)

Happy Harry has had a good record of getting results at OT in recent years - hope it continues this weekend,  we've got Hull who haven't had a decent result in ages - which I also hope continues.


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 24, 2009)

steveo87 said:


> Come back to me in May and I *might* agree, but at the moment you've only won the Carling Cup.....
> ...I'd rather come end the season knowing we've beaten united 4-1 then know I could have one 4 trophy and end up with the one no-one wants....



Liverpool weren't good enough to even win the carling cup. Just look at the team that have won it over the past few years and you'll find teams DO want to win it. So if you'd rather have another trophyless season then thats up to you, we've already lifted 3 trophies this year and we'll win the league too and who knows maybe the champs league too



agricola said:


> I was wondering where all the Utd fans had gone, it seems that now it looks like they will win the league again they have reappeared after their long post-home spanking by the shite hiatus, refreshed and ready to talk down the opposition.




WTF are you on about, I'd not gone anywhere



Liverpool fans will go on about that 4-1 drubbing for years. Thats why they never win the league coz they never move on


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder when all these manure peeps will finally recognise that Liverpool FC has a history and has peeps who have a sense of pride of being a supporter..
Fair play to the mancys, they have had a recent great track record of success.. I wonder when the glory days are gone how many trendy supporters they will have??

btw: interesting that on U75 football & sports Forum, the most 'popular' thread is the LFC one...
I suppose that has something to do with having real supporters and less prawn sandwichers..


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> btw: interesting that on U75 football & sports Forum, the most 'popular' thread is the LFC one...
> I suppose that has something to do with having real supporters and less prawn sandwichers..



Actually, the most popular thread is the NUFC one (due no doubt to the comedy contained within), the West Ham thread is second, and the RS is the third.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 24, 2009)

agricola said:


> Actually, the most popular thread is the NUFC one (due no doubt to the comedy contained within), the West Ham thread is second, and the RS is the third.


oops..
mea culpa.. only scanned the front page..

in better news the Liverpool youth team bt Birmingham tonight 3:1 in the Cup (6:1 agg) setting up a tasty final against arshenal..
Good to see our youth policy and team as strong as ever...


----------



## big eejit (Apr 24, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> oops..
> mea culpa.. only scanned the front page..
> 
> in better news the Liverpool youth team bt Birmingham tonight 3:1 in the Cup (6:1 agg) setting up a tasty final against arshenal..
> Good to see our youth policy and team as strong as ever...



LOL. Scans Liverpool's first team for home-grown players.



agricola said:


> Actually, the most popular thread is the NUFC one (due no doubt to the comedy contained within), the West Ham thread is second, and the RS is the third.



Give it 5 years and there will be a Chelsea thread on this board. Money talks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I wonder when all these manure peeps will finally recognise that Liverpool FC has a history and has peeps who have a sense of pride of being a supporter..
> Fair play to the mancys, they have had a recent great track record of success.. I wonder when the glory days are gone how many trendy supporters they will have??
> 
> btw: interesting that on U75 football & sports Forum, the most 'popular' thread is the LFC one...
> I suppose that has something to do with having real supporters and less prawn sandwichers..



So if you ignore Man Utd is there another club that has anywhere like as many 'fans' that fit this description as Liverpool?


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 25, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I wonder when all these manure peeps will finally recognise that Liverpool FC has a history and has peeps who have a sense of pride of being a supporter..
> Fair play to the mancys, they have had a recent great track record of success.. I wonder when the glory days are gone how many trendy supporters they will have??
> 
> btw: interesting that on U75 football & sports Forum, the most 'popular' thread is the LFC one...
> I suppose that has something to do with having real supporters and less prawn sandwichers..




Suck a dick f*ck face.....cry me a river at the end of the season


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 25, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ah well..
I'm glad youse you have to come to the Liverpool thread to espouse your vitriol..

Problem is though folks, Liverpool FC, are the most successful football club in the UK no matter what how much your recent revival gives you a sense of bravado..


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry bit rude....pissed up suffering today...can't handle it anymore


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm watching the game and Hull were defending a 0-1 defeat on a terrible pitch, its bobbling all over the place.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 25, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Sorry bit rude....pissed up suffering today...can't handle it anymore



suffer baby!!
btw I respect your passion.. its what its all about innit!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

Go on the Manucho, stick one past them!


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2009)

3-1 up now.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

that scoreline flatters youse!


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2009)

Full time. 3-1. 

Come on Spurs!


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2009)

Mancs 0 Spurs 1 (Bent)


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2009)

Get in Spurs!  2-0

Whooot!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 25, 2009)

agricola said:


> Mancs 0 Spurs 1 (Bent)



fuckin hell


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2009)

Mancs 0 Spurs 2 (Modric)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2009)

Spurs two up now!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 25, 2009)

.


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2009)

The abysmal Howard Webb gives an utterly bollocks penalty to Utd, Ronaldo scores to make it 1-2.


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2009)

2-2, Spurs have turned to rubbish but that penalty award will attract all the headlines tommorrow, it was an absolute disgrace.

edit:  3-2 Utd, Ronaldo


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 25, 2009)

3-2 utd


----------



## Voley (Apr 25, 2009)

Balls.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2009)

Spurs opened  and drunk the champagne at half time.

They cant defend for toffee.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2009)

Gomez is a clown.


----------



## magneze (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

are you watching...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Spurs opened  and drunk the champagne at half time.
> 
> They cant defend for toffee.



They've done it so many times.

The clowns 

This is why they won't be a 'big 4' side in the immediate future.


----------



## magneze (Apr 25, 2009)

No, but I was really happy when it was 2-0. I pressed Refresh on BBC Sport website and I see it's 5-2. Only Facepalm really does that feeling justice ..


----------



## xes (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm really sorry Liverpool.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 30, 2009)

Did everyone see that Jermaine Jenas criticised the ref for the penalty.




			
				Jermaine Jenas  said:
			
		

> "I think it was a case of a referee crumbling under the pressure at Old Trafford really,'' said the 26-year-old. "The atmosphere, the occasion, the importance of the match, a lot of factors take their toll when making decisions.



"Crumbled under pressure"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 30, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Did everyone see that Jermaine Jenas criticised the ref for the penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> "Crumbled under pressure"



He cocked it up basically.

Not sure why 'crumbled under pressure' is particularly funny though.


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2009)

Returning to the shite, what do the RS think of Benitez's continued attempts to offload Alonso?


----------



## big eejit (Apr 30, 2009)

If I were MON I'd swap Barry for Alonso pdq.


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 30, 2009)

Is Hyppia still up to it? Because my team are after him to add a bit of experience to the Prems newest team!


----------



## Biffo (May 1, 2009)

big eejit said:


> If I were MON I'd swap Barry for Alonso pdq.



One has a current markey value of £15-20m due to improved form this season. The other has a market value of around £8m due to one year left on his contract. If I were MON I would too. Pity it's not on the table.

Barry and Alonso are different types of player. Would be very surprised if Alonso got sold unless it was £20m +. Liverpool's player of the year this season.


----------



## Biffo (May 1, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Is Hyppia still up to it? Because my team are after him to add a bit of experience to the Prems newest team!



He's injured at the moment but would do a good jop for Wolves. Played in th e4-1 win at Old Trafford  Liverpool want him to stay on and develop a coaching role but Sami wants to keep playing. Pretty slow these days but he makes up for it with his vision. Would be gutted to see him go but he's 4th choice centre back these days at Anfield. Should have a testimonial this summer I think.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2009)

The Grauniad's take on the 4-3 game between RS and Barcodia:



> Against that, look at the goalkeepers and defenders who played in that game: Pavel Srnicek, David James, Steve Watson, Jason McAteer, John Beresford, Rob Jones, Steve Howey, John Scales, Philippe Albert, Mark Wright, Darren Peacock, Neil Ruddock and Steve Harkness. The collective noun for this group, since you ask, is "shower".


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2009)

'Only Jones, Albert and Wright were anywhere near top-class' - uhh, bollocks. Watson & McAteer were both at least as good as Mark Wright, albeit not in that game


----------



## Sunray (May 3, 2009)

Newcastle might as well not bothered turning up.  

Hope Alonso is OK.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Newcastle might as well not bothered turning up.
> 
> Hope Alonso is OK.



The only Newcastle player to make an impression was Barton, and only because he's a complete cunt.


----------



## internetstalker (May 4, 2009)

belboid said:


> 'Only Jones, Albert and Wright were anywhere near top-class' - uhh, bollocks. Watson & McAteer were both at least as good as Mark Wright, albeit not in that game



Rob Jones, Best right back England almost had!


----------



## nino_savatte (May 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> The Grauniad's take on the 4-3 game between RS and Barcodia:



Huh? Is this an old news day or something?


----------



## Biffo (May 4, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Rob Jones, Best right back England almost had!



Don't his 8 caps count now then?


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> The only Newcastle player to make an impression was Barton, and only because he's a complete cunt.



why the fuck is he paid £60k a bloody week??  Even on the few occasions when he isn't being a complete cunt he isn't that good.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Returning to the shite, what do the RS think of Benitez's continued attempts to offload Alonso?



He's going nowhere, blueshite.


----------



## internetstalker (May 4, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Don't his 8 caps count now then?



not as the best no.

Had he not not of been a sick note, he'd of been an 100+ cap living legend


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Had he not not of been a sick note, he'd of been an 100+ cap living legend



<edit>


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8032667.stm

Hypia off to Leverkusen.


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2009)

A good servant to the club. We'll miss you Sami.


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2009)

belboid said:


> why the fuck is he paid £60k a bloody week??  Even on the few occasions when he isn't being a complete cunt he isn't that good.


Oh dont worry Im sure theres another idiot manager out there who thinks he can get the best outa him and reform him


----------



## Sunray (May 5, 2009)

I was watching him and actually think he has genuine ability.    

I thought he was one of Newcastles best players. Good control, hard to dispossess, great vision and passing.  

All spoilt by being a tool.


----------



## Sunray (May 5, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8032667.stm
> 
> Hypia off to Leverkusen.



All hail one of the greatest defenders of modern times.   I reckon if he was on the pitch Chelsea wouldn't have got four against us.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 6, 2009)

Sunray said:


> All hail one of the greatest defenders of modern times.   I reckon if he was on the pitch Chelsea wouldn't have got four against us.



Yep.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2009)

not in his prime.  but he isnt any more, sadly. If he was, the title would be the 'pools already


----------



## Dandred (May 9, 2009)

Not the best second half, but job done.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 9, 2009)

Bindipping wankers


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 9, 2009)

Come on City, Wigan, Arsenal and Hull!


----------



## nino_savatte (May 10, 2009)

Aye, Sparky, sort it out... come on Citeh!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

Biffo said:


> One has a current markey value of £15-20m due to improved form this season. The other has a market value of around £8m due to one year left on his contract. If I were MON I would too. Pity it's not on the table.
> 
> Barry and Alonso are different types of player. Would be very surprised if Alonso got sold unless it was £20m +. Liverpool's player of the year this season.


Barry is not fit to tie his shoelaces, he'd be ok if we got him in as a squad player.

Benetiz a few days ago
""Clearly we do not want to lose key players. Players like Mascherano and Xabi Alonso have long contracts so we are in a strong position, while we are very close now to sorting out Daniel Agger's position here."


----------



## aylee (May 10, 2009)

big eejit said:


> If I were MON I'd swap Barry for Alonso pdq.





Biffo said:


> One has a current markey value of £15-20m due to improved form this season. The other has a market value of around £8m due to one year left on his contract. If I were MON I would too. Pity it's not on the table.
> 
> Barry and Alonso are different types of player. Would be very surprised if Alonso got sold unless it was £20m +. Liverpool's player of the year this season.





nino_savatte said:


> He's going nowhere, blueshite.





sleaterkinney said:


> Barry is not fit to tie his shoelaces, he'd be ok if we got him in as a squad player.
> 
> Benetiz a few days ago
> ""Clearly we do not want to lose key players. Players like Mascherano and Xabi Alonso have long contracts so we are in a strong position, while we are very close now to sorting out Daniel Agger's position here."



I think you're harsh on Gareth, Sleater, although it's fair to say that he hasn't been nearly as influential for Villa this year as he was last season.

I do hope Barry realises that if the RedScouse assemble the cash to buy him (and it'll still take around £10 million to persuade O'Neill to sell), he will face much stiffer competition for places in the Liverpool first team.  Indeed, if Alonso stays, he's likely to spend a great deal of time sitting on the bench.

So I do hope that you keep Alonso because it means you're less likely to try to bring in Barry.

I do wish the fucking press would stop treating this as a done deal.  There was another story in the Sunday Mirror today treating it as a racing certainty.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 10, 2009)

I've read from "insiders" that's it's been done already. He is an ok player, but is he the type of player that would help us push on and win the prem?. Not likely.


----------



## revol68 (May 10, 2009)

Are you watching, are you watching...

What Liverpool FC save on polish they can put to buying another Babel.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2009)

Fuck off, prick (and I mean that most sincerely).


----------



## Biffo (May 13, 2009)

The real player of the season


----------



## g force (May 13, 2009)

Ah the FWA...the most bullshit award in football.


----------



## Biffo (May 13, 2009)

g force said:


> Ah the FWA...the most bullshit award in football.



I agree but at least Gerrard has played some games and scored some goals. Giggs even managed to come second in this.


----------



## Flashman (May 13, 2009)

Pissed up idiots award.


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2009)

Ahh well, the weekend's disappointment's just about gone now and this thread's looking a bit forlorn slipping off the front page in tears as it is so I thought I'd better post. 

Although we've been well beaten by Man U I've enjoyed this season a lot more than the last few. Some genuinely exciting games, loads of goals and the makings of a really great side. The difference (and it's not huge, only 4 points between us and Man U despite what some would have you think) is on the bench. Man U bring on Ronaldo or Tevez, we bring on Lucas. Fucking hell.   We had too many draws against mediocre sides this year and that's been the downfall.

I watched MOTD2 last night and Lee Dixon was saying he thought Rafa should congratulate Man U on winning now it's all over. I agree. He's making a right prat out of himself, tbf, and the jeering over on the Man U thread's fully justified. I'd do the same if the boot was on the other foot.

Overall,though, I'm more optimistic about this Liverpool squad than any other since pre-Souness days. I really look forward to next season - I think it'll be another good 'un.


----------



## Biffo (May 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> I watched MOTD2 last night and Lee Dixon was saying he thought Rafa should congratulate Man U on winning now it's all over. I agree. He's making a right prat out of himself, tbf, and the jeering over on the Man U thread's fully justified. I'd do the same if the boot was on the other foot.



I think you will find that Lee Dixon made a prat of himself as Rafa did actually congratulate Man Utd. Twice. He just refrained from congratulating Mr Ferguson.

So you've forgotten the incident of a few weeks ago of Ferguson concocting that laughable crock of shit with Fat Sam that Benitez had belittled him by signaling game over at 2-0 v Blackburn? That was ‘beyond the pale’ and ‘unacceptable’ apparently – even though it patently obvious that the gesture was not directed at Allardyce. Benitez didn’t celebrate any of the 4 goals scored against Madrid and Utd or the 5 against Villa in the previous weeks and yet he took inappropriate pleasure in going 2-0 up on the mighty Blackburn? Yeah right.

Benitez and Ferguson dislike each other. Neither will give any public show of respect to the other for the foreseeable future. Rafa was right to congratulate Utd as a team but would have been a hypocrite to congratulate the red-faced one by name.


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2009)

I've not forgotten that, no, but I hadn't heard Rafa congratulate Man U as a team, I admit.

My overall point remains though. The 'mindgame / windup' thing is what Ferguson does, everyone knows that, and managers either need to ignore it and get on with the job or come back at him in a better way than Rafa has. He hasn't handled it well.


----------



## Biffo (May 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> I've not forgotten that, no, but I hadn't heard Rafa congratulate Man U as a team, I admit.
> 
> My overall point remains though. The 'mindgame / windup' thing is what Ferguson does, everyone knows that, and managers either need to ignore it and get on with the job or come back at him in a better way than Rafa has. He hasn't handled it well.



He said “I prefer just to say well done to the club, a big club, a good club. Normally you have to be polite and respect the other manager but during the season we have seen a lot of things that I didn't like, so that's it. I say congratulations to United because they have won”.


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2009)

All a bit petty, imo. I hope there'll be less of this crap next season - it's a bit like a U75 bunfight - no-one ever comes out of it smelling of roses.


----------



## Biffo (May 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> All a bit petty, imo. I hope there'll be less of this crap next season - it's a bit like a U75 bunfight - no-one ever comes out of it smelling of roses.



I agree Benitez was wrong to get involved with Ferguson. His 'facts' press conference was unwise at best. However Ferguson's conspiracy with Allardyce was even more bizarre. 

I'm not surprised Liverpool fell short this season. 4th to 1st almost never happens. But there's been some twitchy arses at OT this season, especially with Liverpool's performances against the other top 4 teams - 14 points versus Utd's 5. 

I also hope next season is just about football - but I doubt it will be. Maybe that's why they want Dalglish back at the club..... just for the press conferences.


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2009)

Yep, agree with all that. There's a lot to be pleased with this season. Last third we hit the sort of form I've not seen since I was a kid. Next season should be good.


----------



## big eejit (May 20, 2009)

Rafa's misfits:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2009/may/20/liverpool-transfers


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2009)

Morientes and Gonzalez were the real disappointments out of that lot, looked they they really had the potential to be something special and then...weren't.

Morientes hasn't hit form since he left either, but Gonzalez did pretty good - twenty goals in twenty-four games for betis this season.


----------



## Biffo (May 20, 2009)

Good list that. 4 of the players have a combined purchase value of £2m. 2 or 3 were sold on for the same or more than their purchase price.

A better article might have been the exploration of 

a)why LFC bought Robbie Keane even though Benitez didn't particularly want him; and

b) why, at 22, Ryan Babel has yet to fulfil his potential.

I still lament Rafa's failure to capture Andy Van Der Meyde and James Beattie.


----------



## big eejit (May 21, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Good list that. 4 of the players have a combined purchase value of £2m. 2 or 3 were sold on for the same or more than their purchase price.



   Yeah, I understand that Rafa’s now admitted that he’s not very good at spotting a quality player at a good price and he’s decided he should play it safe and go for a couple of big money sure things. Like Robbie Keane….



Biffo said:


> A better article might have been the exploration of
> 
> a)why LFC bought Robbie Keane even though Benitez didn't particularly want him; and



   And Rafa showed it by dicking around with Keane and making sure he had a terrible time at the club he supported as a boy. To the detriment of the player and the club. And let’s not forget that Rafa’s masterplan was to actually to sell Alonso and replace him with Gareth “Good Engine” Barry. Lucky for Liverpool© that he was prevented from doing so.



Biffo said:


> b) why, at 22, Ryan Babel has yet to fulfil his potential.



   He was doing ok before he joined Liverpool©



Biffo said:


> I still lament Rafa's failure to capture Andy Van Der Meyde and James Beattie.


   True. Beattie’s saved Stoke’s season. Could have done the same for Rafa. And you watch VDM - he’ll come good one day!


----------



## agricola (May 21, 2009)

big eejit said:


> True. Beattie’s saved Stoke’s season. Could have done the same for Rafa. And you watch VDM - he’ll come good one day!



Beattie had a better impact than Morientes did, and as for Shandy Andy he has been a complete waste of space, with only .



edit:  though of course you may not have seen that


----------



## N_igma (May 21, 2009)

I would love it if we got Teves. Would give us a psychological edge too I reckon.


----------



## big eejit (May 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> Beattie had a better impact than Morientes did, and as for Shandy Andy he has been a complete waste of space, with only .
> 
> 
> 
> edit:  though of course you may not have seen that



I was going to mention that but I thought it was too cruel!


----------



## agricola (May 21, 2009)

N_igma said:


> I would love it if we got Teves. Would give us a psychological edge too I reckon.



Not for the sums that are being bandied about, you would be better off getting a proper centre-forward to act as a backup to Torres should his leg fall off again.


----------



## N_igma (May 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> Not for the sums that are being bandied about, you would be better off getting a proper centre-forward to act as a backup to Torres should his leg fall off again.



Just realised....Voronin is back! Problem solved.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2009)

VDM has come good....he provided the cross for Gosling to knock Liverpool out of the cup didn't he?

eta, ah, just seen it's already been posted


----------



## agricola (May 21, 2009)

N_igma said:


> Just realised....Voronin is back! Problem solved.



but twenty+ million for someone who is the neanderthal kuyt is too much, no?


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

Liverpool smashing the London scum.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Liverpool smashing the London scum.



Do they win anything for that?


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Do they win anything for that?



They will win the game.  

You united supporters get confused very easily.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> They will win the game.
> 
> You united supporters get confused very easily.



so 3 points, do they win anything for getting another 3 points?


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> so 3 points, do they win anything for getting another 3 points?



You asked what Liverpool would win, I said the game. Too much for your brain?


----------



## IC3D (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Liverpool smashing the London scum.



everyone seemed to appreciate Robbie's goal  COYS


----------



## Biffo (May 24, 2009)

IC3D said:


> everyone seemed to appreciate Robbie's goal  COYS



Liverpool fans only appreciated that he didn't celebrate. That goal meant that Reina has one less clean sheet than VDS this season. Won the golden glove for the last 3 seasons and was 10 mins away from sharing it this year. Means very little in the great scheme of things though.

Adios Big Sami. Legend.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2009)

Not a bad season. Most goals, least defeats, the best team not to win the Premier League. A couple of good buys this summer and next season could be very interesting. Well played Liverpool.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> You asked what Liverpool would win, I said the game. Too much for your brain?



So they don't actually win anything do they?


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not a bad season. Most goals, least defeats, the best team not to win the Premier League. A couple of good buys this summer and next season could be very interesting. Well played Liverpool.



Best losers.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So they don't actually win anything do they?



They just won the game you tool.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> They just won the game you tool.



But winning a game by itself means nothing, it's like winning a penalty, it has to be converted into something, like say a trophy.

It's about the war not the battle.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Best losers.



like Utd were the second best champions. Funny old game.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2009)

What a shit troll revol is.  .


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> like Utd were the second best champions. Funny old game.



No Manchester United are champions of England, Europe and the World and have the chance to reaffirm that on Wednesday night.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> No Manchester United are champions of England, Europe and the World and have the chance to reaffirm that on Wednesday night.



And still not close to the best club in English football.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> And still not close to the best side in English football.



Really? How's that then?


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Really? How's that then?



Edited side for club.


4-1?


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Edited side for club.
> 
> 
> 4-1?



So Man City were the best side last year?

I love it that Liverpool are so made up about this, shows how low they've sank.

Manchester United routinely beat Liverpool during the 80's did that undermine Liverpool's trophy haul or make Manchester United the best? Don't think so.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> So Man City were the best side last year?
> 
> I love it that Liverpool are so made up about this, shows how low they've sank.
> 
> Manchester United routinely beat Liverpool during the 80's did that undermine Liverpool's trophy haul or make Manchester United the best? Don't think so.



Liverpool are still the most successful team in England.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> Liverpool are still the most successful team in England.



Actually they aren't the most successful team IN England, that would be Manchester United with an equal amount of League Titles and more FA Cup wins.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2009)

revol68 said:


> Actually they aren't the most successful team IN England, that would be Manchester United with an equal amount of League Titles and more FA Cup wins.




You missed you champions league cups


----------



## Biffo (May 24, 2009)

Nice touch.








Met Sami in Helsinki airport a few years back. Nice bloke all round. Good luck in Germany big man


----------



## Gingerman (May 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best and most underated  foreign players to have played over here.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2009)

I've always liked Hyppia, one of the more likeable Liverpool players IMO


----------



## Gingerman (May 24, 2009)

Amazing to think you lost only 2 games all season  I remember a time when a team could afford to lose 6 games in a season and still end up as Champions.


----------



## revol68 (May 24, 2009)

Dandred said:


> You missed you champions league cups



liverpool only have one of them and you said IN England, think about it.


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Nice touch.



Yep, a very nice touch. I hope Sami does well in Germany too. A good servant for us.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 5, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8084182.stm


----------



## agricola (Jun 5, 2009)

Rollem said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8084182.stm



"yanks out, dic in"


----------



## g force (Jun 5, 2009)

No money in Dubai anymore....property crash of 45% in the last year. Even the oil-rich states are struggling with debt.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm actually not that worried (at the minute anyway), for two reasons, one its the parent company thats in debt, not the club (I know there was that report a couple of days back that said were about £300 in debt, bt the money comeing in pretty much equals that out), and whilst (and second point) there is a danger that the club could 'do a southampton' and get lumped in with the company going into admin, unlike other clubs this has happened to, Lverpool are currently a prime purchase, we're challenging for all competitions, the squad is one of the best in the world, they've got an awsome manager, amazing supporters, and whilst its liitle more than hole in the ground at minute, planning permission for a new stadium.


----------

